# Urso-pardo de volta a Portugal?



## belem (9 Mai 2008 às 20:04)

Recebi uma notícia de um investigador espanhol, que diz que os ursos-pardos provavelmente já entram em Portugal.
Em 2005 foi avistado um urso-pardo adulto, bastante perto de Portugal, no Rio Sil, afluente do Rio Minho. Significa que a população está a aumentar e a colonizar novos territórios. Tendo em conta que a Peneda Gerês é uma continuidade da cordilheira cantábrica e que tanto do lado português como espanhol ainda restam vastas áreas remotas, com muita água, floresta, montanhas e uma população francamente crescente de cervídeos é fácil de entender o porquê deste acontecimento. 
Convém lembrar que outra espécie de grande mamífero fez o mesmo há uns anos no mesmo local, neste caso a Ibex ( Capra pyrenaica) que veio de Espanha e neste momento já está instalada no Gerês.
Em Espanha as leis de caça permitem a caça deste magnífico ungulado.


----------



## psm (9 Mai 2008 às 20:15)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Está a voltar para locais onde já esteve extinto.Pecorria todo norte e centro de portugal.


----------



## MSantos (9 Mai 2008 às 20:26)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Ursos em Portugal  já estão extintos há tanto tempo pelas nossas paragens, que nunca pensei que pudessem regressar. Será mesmo possível?
O numero de cervídeos tem vindo a aumentar um pouco por todo o país, tal como o numero de javalis. Também já tinha ouvido falar do regresso da cabra Ibérica ou cabra montesa ao Gerês, mas de ursos até agora ainda não...


----------



## psm (9 Mai 2008 às 20:55)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Vou corrigir o meu post;de facto o urso estava por todo pais,exemplo disso é a marca toponímica do sul de portugal como a serra da ossa.Dou mais duas localidades derivadas da palavra urso:lapadusso,usseira.
Quero mencionar outra especie que se extinguiu em portugal e que deu o nome a um dos afluentes do Guadiana que era o esquilo, antigamente o nome esquilo era ardila, há outro afluente este pertencente ao Douro com o nome de arda .O que levou ao que o esquilo ou arda a desaparecer de portugal?Foi a destruição da floresta nativa de portugal (carvalhos) , a sua alimentação principal dos esquilos ou ardilas eram as bolotas.

Ao que parece os esquilos estão tambem a entrar em portugal via espanha, isto devido tambem ao abandono da agricultura. Os carvalho voltam a conquistar os terrenos que eram deles


----------



## belem (9 Mai 2008 às 21:12)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



psm disse:


> Vou corrigir o meu post;de facto o urso estava por todo pais,exemplo disso é a marca toponímica do sul de portugal como a serra da ossa.Dou mais duas localidades derivadas da palavra urso:lapadusso,usseira.
> Quero mencionar outra especie que se extinguiu em portugal e que deu o nome a um dos afluentes do Guadiana que era o esquilo, antigamente o nome esquilo era ardila, há outro afluente este pertencente ao Douro com o nome de arda .O que levou ao que o esquilo ou arda a desaparecer de portugal?Foi a destruição da floresta nativa de portugal (carvalhos) , a sua alimentação principal dos esquilos ou ardilas eram as bolotas.
> 
> Ao que parece os esquilos estão tambem a entrar em portugal via espanha, isto devido tambem ao abandono da agricultura os carvalho voltam a conquistar os terrenos que eram deles



Sim. Tenho também visto muitos carvalhais em progressão. E na mata da albergaria o número de veados é enorme. Embora duvide que os ursos escolham esse local. Devem estar em locais muito mais remotos e longe das estradas, tal como a ibex.
Eu tenho um livro muito antigo ( mas muito antigo mesmo lool), que retrata a presença do urso-pardo junto a Beja!!
Eu acredito plenamente na presença do urso-pardo por cá, pois em Espanha a sua protecção está a ser um sucesso e como deambulam já entre os 2 países...
A águia imperial é outro exemplo, de um animal que graças a Espanha e seus esforços está a voltar de forma notória a Portugal.


----------



## frederico (9 Jan 2009 às 20:33)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Penso que há registos da presença de ursos no Algarve há uns séculos atrás...


----------



## Zoelae (9 Jan 2009 às 21:31)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



belem disse:


> Recebi uma notícia de uma investigador espanhol, que diz que os ursos-pardos provavelmente já entram em Portugal.
> Em 2005 foi avistado um urso-pardo adulto, bastante perto de Portugal, no Rio Sil, afluente do Rio Minho. Significa que a população está a aumentar e a colonizar novos territórios. Tendo em conta que a Peneda Gerês é uma continuidade da cordilheira cantábrica e que tanto do lado português como espanhol ainda restam vastas áreas remotas, com muita água, floresta, montanhas e uma população francamente crescente de cervídeos é fácil de entender o porquê deste acontecimento.
> Convém lembrar que outra espécie de grande mamífero fez o mesmo há uns anos no mesmo local, neste caso a Ibex ( Capra pyrenaica) que veio de Espanha e neste momento já está instalada no Gerês.
> Em Espanha as leis de caça permitem a caça deste magnífico ungulado.



A ser verdade esse relato, posso dizer-te que os ursos estaram então mais perto do Parque Natural de Montesinho do que do PNPG, já que esse rio, afluente do rio Minho e com mais caudal que este, nasce nos montes Cantábricos, passa em Ponferrada e a norte da Serra da Cabrera, mais conhecida por Sanábria, se se estenderem para a Sanábria, brevemente estarão em Montesinho.

Os ursos existiram até por volta do século XVI salvo erro, nos bosques e montanhas da maior parte da península.


----------



## frederico (10 Jan 2009 às 02:44)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

A extinção das grandes espécies de mamíferos nas montanhas de Marrocos e na Península Ibérica é uma página lamentável dos nossos povos...


----------



## trepkos (11 Jan 2009 às 11:29)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



frederico disse:


> A extinção das grandes espécies de mamíferos nas montanhas de Marrocos e na Península Ibérica é uma página lamentável dos nossos povos...



De facto é um erro lamentável, ali em Monfurado existiam ursos, lobos, abutres e linces ibéricos, hoje não há nada... Continuam a existir algumas espécies de animais que devem ser protegidas como a lontra, os ginetos ou os morcegos, há que se apostar na preservação.


----------



## belem (12 Jan 2009 às 00:11)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Zoelae disse:


> A ser verdade esse relato, posso dizer-te que os ursos estaram então mais perto do Parque Natural de Montesinho do que do PNPG, já que esse rio, afluente do rio Minho e com mais caudal que este, nasce nos montes Cantábricos, passa em Ponferrada e a norte da Serra da Cabrera, mais conhecida por Sanábria, se se estenderem para a Sanábria, brevemente estarão em Montesinho.
> 
> Os ursos existiram até por volta do século XVI salvo erro, nos bosques e montanhas da maior parte da península.



Eu não sei se o urso-pardo fêmea foi visto, mais perto do parque de Montesinho, mas se for até fico mais satisfeito e esperançado, pois acho que é o parque natural com melhores condições para albergar estes animais, neste momento, em Portugal.


----------



## frederico (12 Jan 2009 às 00:34)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Não é só o urso pardo que devia ser reintroduzido, mas também o lince-ibérico, o quebra-ossos e o lobo-ibérico (a sul do Douro). A política de biodiversidade está morta no nosso país, o estado pouco ou nada investe nesta área, os sapais e zonas húmidas continuam a ser secados, muitos cursos de água continuam a ser betonizados, não há reflorestação com espécies autócnes, florestas públicas nem vê-las, projectos urbanísticos em áreas sensíveis, sei que é um pouco falacioso o que vou dizer, mas tanto património natural destruído nos últimos anos em nome do desenvolvimento económico e o país afinal de contas continua sempre com os mesmos problemas económicos...

Um exemplo flagrante é a construcção da Barragem do sabor, ainda tenho alguma esperança que o projecto não avance...


----------



## belem (13 Jan 2009 às 01:47)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



frederico disse:


> Não é só o urso pardo que devia ser reintroduzido, mas também o lince-ibérico, o quebra-ossos e o lobo-ibérico (a sul do Douro). A política de biodiversidade está morta no nosso país, o estado pouco ou nada investe nesta área, os sapais e zonas húmidas continuam a ser secados, muitos cursos de água continuam a ser betonizados, não há reflorestação com espécies autócnes, florestas públicas nem vê-las, projectos urbanísticos em áreas sensíveis, sei que é um pouco falacioso o que vou dizer, mas tanto património natural destruído nos últimos anos em nome do desenvolvimento económico e o país afinal de contas continua sempre com os mesmos problemas económicos...
> 
> Um exemplo flagrante é a construcção da Barragem do sabor, ainda tenho alguma esperança que o projecto não avance...



Eu também não acredito no avançar da Barragem do Sabor.
Quanto ao urso-pardo, a sua reintrodução é um tema algo complexo no contexto português, pois é uma espécie perigosa e que requer muito espaço...
Acredito mais depressa que ele volte para cá pelo próprio pé do que outra coisa.
O lince-ibérico, já esteve pior, pois  neste ano vai ter em Silves o primeiro centro de reprodução em cativeiro em Portugal.
O lobo-ibérico está muito mal a sul do rio Douro, porque simplesmente foi quase exterminado, pois já existem áreas adequadas e cheias de presas, situação que só mais recentemente tem sido registada.
As espécies extintas que espero que voltem são o castor, o galo-silvestre ou tetraz grande ( uma relíquia das épocas glaciárias) e o gipaeto-barbado ( ou quebra-ossos).
O galo silvestre, não está provado como extinto na íntegra, mas há fortes indícios que sim. Poderá ser criado em cativeiro tal como foi a perdiz-cinzenta, com êxito.
O urso-pardo penso que é uma questão de tempo e ele poderá voltar assim como o gipaeto-barbado, mesmo sem intervenção humana.
Mas penso que mesmo nestes casos é necessária ajuda humana.
 O auroque é uma possibilidade também, mas só daqui a mais tempo,  se houver interesse e investimento.


----------



## frederico (14 Jan 2009 às 03:49)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Já houve castores em Portugal?


----------



## belem (14 Jan 2009 às 23:07)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



frederico disse:


> Já houve castores em Portugal?




Sim, já. E está dado como extinto.

http://www.iucnredlist.org/details/4007

Uma espécie de tempos modernos que também fez parte da nossa fauna e foi extinta pelo Homem, foi  o bisonte-europeu.
Em Portugal, só conheço um centro de reprodução em cativeiro, que fica no Parque Biológico de Gaia.
Para os grandes bovídeos e outra megafauna voltar, era preciso investir, em diversos sectores ( económico-sociais, ecológicos,etc...)e nomeadamente na criação de corredores ecológicos entre o Gerês, o Montesinho e quem sabe até ao Douro internacional, por exemplo.
Os ganhos com a presença destes animais seriam enormes, por diversas razões, sobretudo, a nível de ecoturismo.


----------



## Kodiak (10 Fev 2009 às 01:00)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Oficialmente o urso-pardo desapareceu em 1650. Mas este registo baseia-se num animal que foi abatido junto à casa da neve, na serra Amarela (PNPG). O local ficou (ou já tinha) o nome de Quelha da Ursa. Mas é bem provável que a existência do urso no Gerês e em Portugal se tenha prolongado pelas décadas seguintes. Com efeito, existem algumas (muito poucas) referências de ursos nas montanhas do Alto Minho no século XIX. Nesta altura a ocorrência da espécie seria absolutamente casual - provavelmente exemplares errantes oriundos do norte da Galiza e (ou) do sul das Astúrias. Finalmente, o último urso morto na Peneda-Gerês  (um urso meio perdido vindo provavelmente do Norte) sucedeu em 1946 em Padrenda, Galiza, no sopé do planalto de Castro Laboreiro. Circulava para cá e para lá, provocando, parece, estragos no gado. Foi abatido por um lavrador chamado Camilo Loves com a ajuda da guarda-civil. O homem que ainda vivia  há 5 anos foi tratado no hospital de Melgaço, de ferimentos provocados pelo urso. Um outro homem partiu uma perna quando fugia do animal.

Não me parece que o urso regresse a Portugal nos tempos mais próximos(décadas). O que resta das florestas portuguesas é pouco para sustentar uma população viável. Os carvalhais galaico-portugueses estão profundamente retalhados (apesar de tudo, em melhor estado que nos séculos XVIII, XIX e primeira metade do século X). 
O mesmo para o galo-montês (Tetrao urogallus) aqui referido. Aliás não existem provas credíveis da sua existência. Receio mesmo que o único dado conhecido, uma referência encontrada num manuscrito setecentista da região do Gerês, enferme num erro de transcrição. 
De qualquer das formas é provável  tenha existido no Gerês, onde existem topónimos provavelmente ligados ao galo, mas isto, como disse, no tempo em que a composição e sobretudo a extensão do coberto vegetal permitia a existência da ave.
Finalmente de pouco vale reproduzir o galo em cativeiro quando as condições do meio não permitem a sua sobrevivência. Por outor lado seria necessário reunir um grupo de fundadores (reprodutores) da subespécie do noroeste da Península (diferente do galo das montanhas do nordeste, na estrutura do bico, porte etc. e mais adaptado aos pinhais de pinheiro silvestre) e não me parece que as autoridades espanholas estivessem de acordo depois do episódio da cabra-montês do Gerês.


----------



## belem (10 Fev 2009 às 23:04)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> Oficialmente o urso-pardo desapareceu em 1650. Mas este registo baseia-se num animal que foi abatido junto à casa da neve, na serra Amarela (PNPG). O local ficou (ou já tinha) o nome de Quelha da Ursa. Mas é bem provável que a existência do urso no Gerês e em Portugal se tenha prolongado pelas décadas seguintes. Com efeito, existem algumas (muito poucas) referências de ursos nas montanhas do Alto Minho no século XIX. Nesta altura a ocorrência da espécie seria absolutamente casual - provavelmente exemplares errantes oriundos do norte da Galiza e (ou) do sul das Astúrias. Finalmente, o último urso morto na Peneda-Gerês  (um urso meio perdido vindo provavelmente do Norte) sucedeu em 1946 em Padrenda, Galiza, no sopé do planalto de Castro Laboreiro. Circulava para cá e para lá, provocando, parece, estragos no gado. Foi abatido por um lavrador chamado Camilo Loves com a ajuda da guarda-civil. O homem que ainda vivia  há 5 anos foi tratado no hospital de Melgaço, de ferimentos provocados pelo urso. Um outro homem partiu uma perna quando fugia do animal.
> 
> Não me parece que o urso regresse a Portugal nos tempos mais próximos(décadas). O que resta das florestas portuguesas é pouco para sustentar uma população viável. Os carvalhais galaico-portugueses estão profundamente retalhados (apesar de tudo, em melhor estado que nos séculos XVIII, XIX e primeira metade do século X).
> O mesmo para o galo-montês (Tetrao urogallus) aqui referido. Aliás não existem provas credíveis da sua existência. Receio mesmo que o único dado conhecido, uma referência encontrada num manuscrito setecentista da região do Gerês, enferme num erro de transcrição.
> ...




Obrigado pelo teu interessantíssimo post.
É sempre bom juntar mais opiniões e dados para enriquecer as nossas informações e sensibilizar o público em geral.
O urso pardo fêmea de que tive notícia, andou perto da fronteira e não sei se a passou, mas é bastante provável que esse ou outro qualquer o faça uma vez ou outra. Hoje em dia a probabilidade ser alvejado acredito que seja menor, pois a mentalidade é diferente e a zona já é protegida. Existem também mais presas  disponíveis hoje em dia, do que nessa altura.
Acho que para puderem voltar e estabelecer-se, só mesmo com algum esforço das pessoas e autoridades responsáveis. Provavelmente, como dizes, só daqui a umas décadas é que os veremos novamente. Ainda não se sabe... Mas tudo indicia que já entram cá.
Em relação ao tetraz, tenho algumas reservas quanto a um erro de transcrição, pois tenho aqui dados da sua presença até na Serra da Estrela, embora um pouco por alto. Na Peneda Gerês não tenho muitas dúvidas que tenha lá existido, porque existem topónimos no local referentes a ele e porque a informação sobre a sua presença nessa região está visível até na internet ( por exemplo, http://portal.icnb.pt/NR/rdonlyres/...C-B3F11C52D303/0/RevistaAiroVol10_N1_1999.pdf).  Agora resta saber, quais os dados que são verdadeiros ou falsos ( este link que postei mostra um artigo algo desactualizado ( em relação por exemplo ao estatuto da águia imperial ibérica em Portugal que está a voltar de forma notória)), mas provavelmente actualizado para a altura em que foi feito. É notória a falta de informações sobre numerosas aves mencionadas neste estudo ( usa-se demasiado a expressão possível, improvável, provável, para um estudo de âmbito científico). Não sabia que a ornitologia estava tão atrasada em Portugal, embora recentemente se tenha feito algum esforço «tímido» de monitorização. Já foram observadas em estado selvagem em Portugal cerca de 600 espécies ( e com novos registos em praticamente quase todos os anos) e  uma parte dessa fatia é nidificante e sedentária.
Bom, mas o mais provável é que o tetraz tenha existido mesmo e esteja extinto como já tinha referido.
A população do Noroeste da Península Ibérica ( da qual pertence também a da Peneda-Gerês ), encontra-se em situação muito sensível talvez até de pré-extinção, enquanto a de Nordeste está um pouco melhor.
Penso no entanto que o tetraz está numa situação diferente em relação à cabra do Gerês, porque esta última não foi fornecida por Espanha a Portugal porque era considerada prémio de caça e não havia interesse em doá-la a Portugal para repôr as populações  extintas, já em relação ao tetraz, não é prémio de caça em Espanha e podia ser que tal fosse aceite. Penso que aqui o necessário é fundos e interesse de algumas pessoas. Acredito que existam condições para haver a introdução de tetrazes em algumas montanhas mais remotas do norte do país, mas isso implicaria tentar descobrir se já lá existiram ou não. Para já penso que um projecto de reprodução em cativeiro, deveria ser conduzido.
Curiosamente o urso-pardo está também numa situação algo semelhante, com duas populações divididas ( com uma população ocidental e outra oriental), mas neste caso é a população ocidental a mais numerosa e em expansão.
E novamente queria agradecer pelo teu post, que tem informações que não encontrei em lado nenhum!


----------



## Kodiak (12 Fev 2009 às 01:39)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Voltando ao tema,

Não duvido da ocorrência passada do galo-montês na serra da Estrela(prefiro chamar-lhe galo- montês, equivalente ao galo do monte na lingua galega, e ao galú montez em bable asturiano) A questão é a existência do galo no Gerês. A única referência existente aparece numa cópia oitocentista de um manuscrito setecentista. O original que existia numa casa da zona de Cabril perdeu-se. E o tabelião na transcrição pode ter confundido gato-montês com galo-montês. Li o documento e na descrição das espécies aparece de facto galo-montês. Mas seria? É muito estranho que uma ave com o porte do galo apareça mencionado em apenas um documento dos muitos manuscritos existentes. A charrela (perdiz cinzenta), por exemplo, surge constantemente nos documentos setecentistas e é uma espécie muito mais apagada. Em tempos acreditei nesta tese, a do desaparecimento do galo por volta de 1750, mas hoje tenho muitas dúvidas. Existem topónimos que lembram o galo. O primeiro a  falar disto foi um tal Bernard Fichesser, cidadão suiço que tentei contactar, mas sem sucesso. Encontrei nos Pirinéus um pequeno livro escrito por um françês que fala também da possibilidade do desaparecimento do galo em tempos recentes, por analogia com o desaparecimento na serra do Invernadeiro, mas não apresenta provas, é muito vago.
Acredito que tenha existido, mas em que época? Possivelmente ainda antes dos Descobrimentos. Nessa época o coberto vegetal do Gerês (do Juriz, a montanha arborizada) tinha outra dimensão. Infelizmente contra mim falo.


----------



## belem (12 Fev 2009 às 14:08)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> Voltando ao tema,
> 
> Não duvido da ocorrência passada do galo-montês na serra da Estrela(prefiro chamar-lhe galo- montês, equivalente ao galo do monte na lingua galega, e ao galú montez em bable asturiano) A questão é a existência do galo no Gerês. A única referência existente aparece numa cópia oitocentista de um manuscrito setecentista. O original que existia numa casa da zona de Cabril perdeu-se. E o tabelião na transcrição pode ter confundido gato-montês com galo-montês. Li o documento e na descrição das espécies aparece de facto galo-montês. Mas seria? É muito estranho que uma ave com o porte do galo apareça mencionado em apenas um documento dos muitos manuscritos existentes. A charrela (perdiz cinzenta), por exemplo, surge constantemente nos documentos setecentistas e é uma espécie muito mais apagada. Em tempos acreditei nesta tese, a do desaparecimento do galo por volta de 1750, mas hoje tenho muitas dúvidas. Existem topónimos que lembram o galo. O primeiro a  falar disto foi um tal Bernard Fichesser, cidadão suiço que tentei contactar, mas sem sucesso. Encontrei nos Pirinéus um pequeno livro escrito por um françês que fala também da possibilidade do desaparecimento do galo em tempos recentes, por analogia com o desaparecimento na serra do Invernadeiro, mas não apresenta provas, é muito vago.
> Acredito que tenha existido, mas em que época? Possivelmente ainda antes dos Descobrimentos. Nessa época o coberto vegetal do Gerês (do Juriz, a montanha arborizada) tinha outra dimensão. Infelizmente contra mim falo.



É de louvar o teu interesse e esforço.
Eu no trabalho que postei aqui, encontrei que chegou a ser  observado e até apanhado, no século XVIII e na segunda metade do século XIX na Peneda Gerês (Vandelli,1797;Smith,1868;Bocage,1869;Tait,1924) por alguns eminentes ornitólogos.
No entanto, não fizeram referência, sobre quando exactamente ocorreu a sua extinção ( talvez não tivessem dados para tal).
Durante os Descobrimentos ocorreu uma das poucas grandes desarborizações conhecidas dentro da Peneda-Gerês, para construir algumas naus.
Felizmente alguns dos grandes carvalhais centenários da Mata da Albergaria ainda persistem.


----------



## Kodiak (12 Fev 2009 às 15:08)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Que publicação é essa e onde posso consultá-la?
Sobre os Descobrimentos: o Gerês não foi a região mais atingida - ficava relativamete longe dos estaleiros navais da época - mas ainda assim as suas madeiras foram exploradas tendo em vista a construção naval. O teixo (Taxus baccata), por exemplo, foi alvo da cobiça dos construtores pois a sua madeira elástica e resistente era muito boa para a construção dos mastros e para enrijecer (reforçar) o casco. Existe uma carta de um comandante castelhano (D. Lopo de Hozes) a Filipe III informando da existência do teixo na serra do Gerês e que a madeira desta espécie era mais resistente que muitas madeiras do Brasil. Isto depois do seu galeão, o  Santa Teresa, ter sido afundado numa batalha naval contra os holandeses, após uma resistência de horas, devido precisamente à madeira de teixo. Mas apesar de tudo o teixo resistiu aos tempos e o Gerês é uma das zonas de eleição a nível peninsular com mais de 8000 exemplares adultos, um óptimo abrigo invernal para o galo-montês.


----------



## frederico (12 Fev 2009 às 15:18)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> Que publicação é essa e onde posso consultá-la?
> Sobre os Descobrimentos: o Gerês não foi a região mais atingida - ficava relativamete longe dos estaleiros navais da época - mas ainda assim as suas madeiras foram exploradas tendo em vista a construção naval. O teixo (Taxus baccata), por exemplo, foi alvo da cobiça dos construtores pois a sua madeira elástica e resistente era muito boa para a construção dos mastros e para enrijecer (reforçar) o casco. Existe uma carta de um comandante castelhano (D. Lopo de Hozes) a Filipe III informando da existência do teixo na serra do Gerês e que a madeira desta espécie era mais resistente que muitas madeiras do Brasil. Isto depois do seu galeão, o  Santa Teresa, ter sido afundado numa batalha naval contra os holandeses, após uma resistência de horas, devido precisamente à madeira de teixo. Mas apesar de tudo o teixo resistiu aos tempos e o Gerês é uma das zonas de eleição a nível peninsular com mais de 8000 exemplares adultos, um óptimo abrigo invernal para o galo-montês.






A ideia que eu tenho é de que a zona mais afectada do país em termos de desflorestação foram as serranias da região Centro, especialmente os carvalhais da Cordilheira Central e do maciço calcáreo da Estremadura. Penso que a serra de  Monchique também foi muito afectada.


----------



## belem (13 Fev 2009 às 00:47)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> Que publicação é essa e onde posso consultá-la?
> Sobre os Descobrimentos: o Gerês não foi a região mais atingida - ficava relativamete longe dos estaleiros navais da época - mas ainda assim as suas madeiras foram exploradas tendo em vista a construção naval. O teixo (Taxus baccata), por exemplo, foi alvo da cobiça dos construtores pois a sua madeira elástica e resistente era muito boa para a construção dos mastros e para enrijecer (reforçar) o casco. Existe uma carta de um comandante castelhano (D. Lopo de Hozes) a Filipe III informando da existência do teixo na serra do Gerês e que a madeira desta espécie era mais resistente que muitas madeiras do Brasil. Isto depois do seu galeão, o  Santa Teresa, ter sido afundado numa batalha naval contra os holandeses, após uma resistência de horas, devido precisamente à madeira de teixo. Mas apesar de tudo o teixo resistiu aos tempos e o Gerês é uma das zonas de eleição a nível peninsular com mais de 8000 exemplares adultos, um óptimo abrigo invernal para o galo-montês.



O trabalho postei neste tópico uns 5 posts acima.
Eu sei que o Gerês não foi o mais atingido, apenas referi que tinha sido desflorestado nessa altura.
E já agora obrigado por mais informações interessantes.


----------



## psm (13 Fev 2009 às 09:09)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Acerca do desbaste de carvalhos para madeira de construção naval para os descobrimentos, foi a seguinte o carvalho alvarinho e o carvalho negral um para madeira de construção naval, e o outro para carvão para as forjas dos carvoeiros.


----------



## frederico (13 Fev 2009 às 16:28)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Tenho uma vaga ideia de que li algures que o carvalho-cerquinho também foi muito utilizado e que até algumas décadas atrás a sua madeira ainda era explorada na Estremadura, para exportação para a Escócia onde era utlizada nos materiais  de fabrico do whisky.


Sei também que  a madeira de Monchique também foi muito explorada, os documentos históricos referem que a madeira utilizada na construção de Vila Real de Santo António na década de 70 do século XVIII veio de Monchique. Para além disso existem referências históricas de edifícios da região que utilizaram a madeira de Monchique. E ainda resta acrescentar que há alguns séculos atrás existiram importantes estaleiros navais no Arade, devido à abundância de madeira na região.


Agora, levanto a seguinte questão, que madeira seria essa? Pessoalmente suponho que o cobiçado produto tivesse sido o _Quercus Canariensis_, carvalho de grande porte outrora abundante nas serranias da metade ocidental do Algarve. 



Quanto ao urso, de salientar que uma vez li num foral, penso que do rei Dom Manuel I  a Castro Marim ou Tavira, já não me recordo, onde era referido que a população estava obrigada a entregar ao rei x número ursos. Não me lembro ao certo dos detalhes, mas sei que memorizei esta parte dos ursos, pelo que suponho que devem ter existido ursos no passado na serra do Caldeirão.

Aliás, num livro chamado Coreografia Geral do Algarve, do século XVI, existe uma descrição fantástica da serra do Caldeirão naquela altura, onde é referida a existência de exuberantes florestas, mas também já é referido o problema da erosão nas zonas sujeitas a desflorestação 

Embora o processo de desflorestação seja já anterior aos romanos, é possível que no século XVI ainda existissem condições em termos de habitat para a presença do urso. 

Quanto ao lobo na serra do Caldeirão, não tenho dúvidas que existiu até algumas décadas atrás, até porque existem muitos idosos que ainda se lembram da sua presença quando eram jovens. Mas para já, se voltássemos a ter uma população de lince na região era óptimo


----------



## Kodiak (14 Fev 2009 às 19:42)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

A destruição das florestas na bacia do Mediterrâneo é já muito velha, anterior ao nascimento de Cristo. No que diz respeito a Portugal a desarborização começou pelo litoral. No tempo do rei D.Fernando (século XV) dava-se já muita importância às florestas porque protegiam as áreas agricolas e porque forneciam a matéria prima para a construção naval. No tempo de D. João I Portugal possuia já um enorme esquadra - mais de 200 navios - que serviram para o assalto a Ceuta. Esta frota provocou o espanto de quem a viu passar. Dizia-se que "todas as árvores fossem transformadas em madeira e todos os homens em carpinteiros" os portugueses não tinham capacidade para fazer tamanha esquadra. Mas fizeram, esta e muitas mais, ao ponto de dominarem, quase, completamente  os oceanos. Naturalmente que para construirem todos estes barcos, galeões, naus e caravelas, necessitavam de muita madeira, logo muitas árvores. Basta dizer que a quantidade necessária para a construção de uma embarcação equivalia a 2  a 4 mil árvores, de bom tronco. Todas as madeiras eram utilizadas, desde o sobro e o azinho (para a construção da estrutura) ao carvalho (mais leve) passando pelo pinheiro bravo, para os mastros e soalho e o pinheiro manso para o tabuado. O pinheiro silvestre nunca foi usado porque muito possivelmente por essa altura, como hoje, já  só existia nas zonas elevadas do Gerês, com espécie indígena.No início as zonas mais atingidas foram as zonas à roda de Lisboa, num raio de cerca de 100 Km onde havia boas matas de sobreiro e pinheiro. Depois naturalmente a zona de exploração alargou-se pelas necessidades de abastecimento. E não foram só os portugueses. Em 1585 a frota espanhola reunia 300 mil toneladas de madeira, cerca de seis milhões de árvores de qualidade. Ficou conhecida pelo sugestivo nome da "Selva do Mar".
Claro que os Descobrimentos não foram os únicos culpados pela destruição das florestas. O arroteamento e o fogo causaram também enormes estragos. Creio até que na Peneda-Gerês foi esta a principal causa da destruição das principais manchas e consequentemente do desaparecimento de predadores tão importantes como o urso e o galo-montês, já aqui referidos, e do lobo cerval, em época mais próxima (século XIX).

Desculpem o tamanho do "post".


----------



## Kodiak (14 Fev 2009 às 23:54)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Onde se lê predadores como o urso e o galo-montês, deve lêr-se apenas como o urso. O galo-montês não propriamente um predador.


----------



## Kodiak (18 Fev 2009 às 00:03)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Voltando a algumas questões


Sobre a publicação mencionada (galo-montês). Conheço a publicação, e na altura da redacção falei com o Paulo Catry, o autor.
Sobre o Quercus canarensis, é bem provável que tenha sido utilizado em larga escala nas construções algarvias, já que era uma espécie própria da região, com características vincadamente mediterrânicas. Infelizmente a serra de Monchique encontra-se profundamente degradada. Os povos mediterrânicos são arboricidas por natureza. É uma questão cultural.
Com o desaparecimento das florestas a fauna deixou de ter condições, como é o caso do urso. Sobre esta espécie parece-me, posso estar enganado, que no século XVI já tinha desaparecido da maioria do território português. O urso foi sempre muito apreciado como espécie venatória, sobretudo pela realeza. E os povos eram obrigados, como tributo, a entregar partes do urso morto, a prova do abate. Na maioria dos casos bastava a mão do urso. A toponimia está cheia de referências ao urso. No Gerês, por exemplo, aparecem-nos nomes tão sugestivos como quelha da Ursa, rio dos Ursos ou couto do Osso. vilar de Ossos significa Vilar dos Ursos. Serra de Ossa terá o mesmo significado. A toponímia é um magnífico instrumento para o conhecimento da distribuição passada das espécies da fauna e da flora.
Sobre o lobo e a sua distribuição, na primeira metade do século vinte, fazia-se por todo o território, incluindo o Caldeirão. Existe um trabalho, bem detalhado, da autoria de um inglês (Erik Flower), que trata deste assunto e dá uma visão muito póxima da distribuição nos anos sessenta. 
De facto era óptimo ver o lince regressar ao território português. Mas para isso não basta um plano muito bonito de reprodução. É necessário que seja acompanhado de um conjunto de medidas de fundo: o habitat restaurado e presas em quantidade. E em Portugal tudo o que venha do Estado é de desconfiar. Para mais numa época de crise económica e social. Infelizmente a conservação é o parente pobre do ambiente e no País não existem movimentos capazes ou interessados em baterem-se por estas questões. As associações ambientalistas estão mortas e enterradas.


----------



## frederico (18 Fev 2009 às 14:28)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Concordo. A sensação que eu tenho é que as associações ambientalistas já foram mais activas e poderosas no passado. Nos últimos anos pouco se têm feito ouvir, e as suas batalhas não têm sido bem sucedidas. Veja-se o caso da Barragem do Sabor. E é pena, porque estamos num momento óptimo para acabar parcialmente com o divórcio entre associações ambientalistas e a população em geral.

Quanto ao lince li recentemente que vai ser criado um Centro de Reprodução no Algarve. Quanto à reintrodução do lince em ambiente natural estou muito céptico. Conheço bem a Serra Algarvia e sei que está dividida em reservas de caça. Com a caça transformada em negócio, é difícil conciliar este desporto com a preservação do ambiente. Quem explora as reservas de caça turística recebe tanto mais dinheiro quanto mais peças de caça forem abatidas pelos clientes. Por isso, para muitos destes senhores, os predadores são verdadeiros inimigos do negócio, e sei que continuam a existir abates ilegais de águias, cegonhas ou corujas-do-mato por parte dos caçadores. Por isso a reintrodução do lince na serra algarvia vai ser muito complicada e não vejo uma solução fácil à vista. Na minha opinião, as áreas protegidas e mais sensíveis deviam passar gradualmente para as mãos do Estado, como é o caso dos sapais e de algumas áreas florestais.


----------



## belem (18 Fev 2009 às 20:29)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> Voltando a algumas questões
> 
> 
> Sobre a publicação mencionada (galo-montês). Conheço a publicação, e na altura da redacção falei com o Paulo Catry, o autor.
> ...



E então, após falares com o Paulo Catry a que conclusões chegastes?


----------



## belem (18 Fev 2009 às 20:38)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



frederico disse:


> Concordo. A sensação que eu tenho é que as associações ambientalistas já foram mais activas e poderosas no passado. Nos últimos anos pouco se têm feito ouvir, e as suas batalhas não têm sido bem sucedidas. Veja-se o caso da Barragem do Sabor. E é pena, porque estamos num momento óptimo para acabar parcialmente com o divórcio entre associações ambientalistas e a população em geral.
> 
> Quanto ao lince li recentemente que vai ser criado um Centro de Reprodução no Algarve. Quanto à reintrodução do lince em ambiente natural estou muito céptico. Conheço bem a Serra Algarvia e sei que está dividida em reservas de caça. Com a caça transformada em negócio, é difícil conciliar este desporto com a preservação do ambiente. Quem explora as reservas de caça turística recebe tanto mais dinheiro quanto mais peças de caça forem abatidas pelos clientes. Por isso, para muitos destes senhores, os predadores são verdadeiros inimigos do negócio, e sei que continuam a existir abates ilegais de águias, cegonhas ou corujas-do-mato por parte dos caçadores. Por isso a reintrodução do lince na serra algarvia vai ser muito complicada e não vejo uma solução fácil à vista. Na minha opinião, as áreas protegidas e mais sensíveis deviam passar gradualmente para as mãos do Estado, como é o caso dos sapais e de algumas áreas florestais.




Para já penso que é a Serra da Malcata que se tem em vista para a sua reintrodução.
Na Malcata existem referências sobre a presença de alguns linces mas são muito poucas e parece-me que falam de animais passageiros que atravessam a fronteira ocasionalmente.


----------



## Kodiak (18 Fev 2009 às 23:46)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Na altura não cheguei a conclusão nenhuma. Não podia chegar. O Paulo Catry baseou-se no Atlas das Aves do Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês para mencionar a ocorrência do galo até ao século XVIII. E eu ainda estava convencido disso baseado no documento já referido. Mas agora passados estes anos já não estou convencido porque, infelizmente, suspeito que houve lapso na transcrição do original para a cópia oitocentista (contra a opinião de outros). O problema é que a autoria do Atlas, ou melhor, a co-autoria é minha. Cheguei também a escrever um artigo para uma boa revista, infelizmente falida, sobre o assunto (1995) sugerindo a reintrodução da ave.
Relativamente à toponímia, referida no Atlas, e mencionada pelo Catry não levanto questões. Como disse, não tenho dúvidas sobre a existência passada do galo. Apenas acho estranho que não apareça mencionado em outros documentos dessa época, e de épocas anteriores. Mas é apenas uma suspeita. Por isso a minha preocupação sobre o assunto.


----------



## Kodiak (19 Fev 2009 às 00:36)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Sobre as associações ambientalistas. Penso que há uns anos o espírito era ligeiramente diferente. Passo a dar um exemplo. A Quercus quando nasceu tinha como objectivo principal a conservação da floresta portuguesa. Chamava-se Quercus- Grupo para a Recuperação da Floresta e Fauna Autóctones, isto em 1984. Um ano depois mudou a designação para Quercus, Associação Nacional de Conservação da Natureza e alargou o âmbito de actuação. A ideia era aproximar a Quercus a alguns movimentos conhecidos, por exemplo a Green Peace. Daí uma série de acções como por exemplo o assalto ao Reijim, numa noite memorável (com o apoio da Green Peace) ou a grande manifestação contra a central de Sayago que juntou milhares de pessoas no Porto (tenho fotos). Sempre que a Quercus fazia uma acção deste calibre o número de associados crescia de uma forma nunca vista. Bem, e agora? Agora  a Quercus é uma espécie de empresa e a sua área de actuação fica-se pelo problema dos resíduos, do túnel que atravessa a Av. de Ceuta ou da poluição atmosférica na cidade de Lisboa.
As pessoas adormeceram, o espírito transformou-se.


----------



## belem (19 Fev 2009 às 01:38)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> Na altura não cheguei a conclusão nenhuma. Não podia chegar. O Paulo Catry baseou-se no Atlas das Aves do Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês para mencionar a ocorrência do galo até ao século XVIII. E eu ainda estava convencido disso baseado no documento já referido. Mas agora passados estes anos já não estou convencido porque, infelizmente, suspeito que houve lapso na transcrição do original para a cópia oitocentista (contra a opinião de outros). O problema é que a autoria do Atlas, ou melhor, a co-autoria é minha. Cheguei também a escrever um artigo para uma boa revista, infelizmente falida, sobre o assunto (1995) sugerindo a reintrodução da ave.
> Relativamente à toponímia, referida no Atlas, e mencionada pelo Catry não levanto questões. Como disse, não tenho dúvidas sobre a existência passada do galo. Apenas acho estranho que não apareça mencionado em outros documentos dessa época, e de épocas anteriores. Mas é apenas uma suspeita. Por isso a minha preocupação sobre o assunto.



Ok, agora já entendo.
Quanto à reintrodução, será necessário tentar saber  quais as populações selvagens que possam doar exemplares e se existe interesse em negociar por parte dos governos ou associações locais.
Também existe a alternativa de receber animais criados em programas de reprodução em cativeiro.


----------



## psm (19 Fev 2009 às 09:41)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> Sobre as associações ambientalistas. Penso que há uns anos o espírito era ligeiramente diferente. Passo a dar um exemplo. A Quercus quando nasceu tinha como objectivo principal a conservação da floresta portuguesa. Chamava-se Quercus- Grupo para a Recuperação da Floresta e Fauna Autóctones, isto em 1984. Um ano depois mudou a designação para Quercus, Associação Nacional de Conservação da Natureza e alargou o âmbito de actuação. A ideia era aproximar a Quercus a alguns movimentos conhecidos, por exemplo a Green Peace. Daí uma série de acções como por exemplo o assalto ao Reijim, numa noite memorável (com o apoio da Green Peace) ou a grande manifestação contra a central de Sayago que juntou milhares de pessoas no Porto (tenho fotos). Sempre que a Quercus fazia uma acção deste calibre o número de associados crescia de uma forma nunca vista. Bem, e agora? Agora  a Quercus é uma espécie de empresa e a sua área de actuação fica-se pelo problema dos resíduos, do túnel que atravessa a Av. de Ceuta ou da poluição atmosférica na cidade de Lisboa.
> As pessoas adormeceram, o espírito transformou-se.








Na associação a que pertenço existe uma grande falta de fundos, e os poucos que vêm, são os subsidios que estão relacionados com contratos programa com a Camara Municipal de Cascais (sensibilização ambiental nas escolas).
  Quanto ao nivel de associados é muito pouco, o que não é muito normal, isto numa zona com grande quantidade de quadros superiores, e com grande nivel económico. Grande parte dos associados são estrangeiros (40%), é triste assim acontecer.


Numa região com grandes interesses imoliários e tão fortes, muita esta associação tem feito, é também muitas das vezes o merito tem haver com a presidente,  pois ela dá a cara nos orgãos de informação quando existe um atentado ambiental, e pondo em  risco a sua actividade profissional.


----------



## Kodiak (20 Fev 2009 às 17:36)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Basicamente existem duas populações:a população dos Pirinéus e a população da vizinha Cordilheira Cantâbrica. A população dos Pirinéus está, parece-me a mim, fora de questão. Os espécimes aí existentes são ligeiramente diferentes, sobretudo no que diz respeito ao tamanho do bico. Esta adaptação tem a ver com a alimentação. O galo-montês dos Pirinéus vive sobretudo em florestas de resinosas, como o pinheiro silvestre. Ora o pinheiro-silvestre no Gerês, como espécie autóctone, subsiste apenas em algumas das zonas mais elevadas. Em tempos (há milhares de anos) era comum, mas com o aquecimento do clima, depois do último período glaciar começou a diminuir.
Quanto à subespécie cantâbrica, a população está a regredir devido, parece, à perturbação do habitat - abertura de trilhos, turismo, etc. O galo é muito sensível e a aclimatação de animais de cativeiro é muito complicada. O Gerês tem ainda algumas manchas de carvalhal muito ricas no que diz respeito à composição. Tem sobretudo muito azevinho, uva do-monte e teixo, muito importantes para o galo, mas tem por outro lado um número crescente de visitantes altamente perturbadores. Falar do galo-montês não é a mesma coisa que falar da cabra-montês, cuja reintrodução,casual no nosso território, foi um sucesso.


----------



## belem (20 Fev 2009 às 18:20)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> Basicamente existem duas populações:a população dos Pirinéus e a população da vizinha Cordilheira Cantâbrica. A população dos Pirinéus está, parece-me a mim, fora de questão. Os espécimes aí existentes são ligeiramente diferentes, sobretudo no que diz respeito ao tamanho do bico. Esta adaptação tem a ver com a alimentação. O galo-montês dos Pirinéus vive sobretudo em florestas de resinosas, como o pinheiro silvestre. Ora o pinheiro-silvestre no Gerês, como espécie autóctone, subsiste apenas em algumas das zonas mais elevadas. Em tempos (há milhares de anos) era comum, mas com o aquecimento do clima, depois do último período glaciar começou a diminuir.
> Quanto à subespécie cantâbrica, a população está a regredir devido, parece, à perturbação do habitat - abertura de trilhos, turismo, etc. O galo é muito sensível e a aclimatação de animais de cativeiro é muito complicada. O Gerês tem ainda algumas manchas de carvalhal muito ricas no que diz respeito à composição. Tem sobretudo muito azevinho, uva do-monte e teixo, muito importantes para o galo, mas tem por outro lado um número crescente de visitantes altamente perturbadores. Falar do galo-montês não é a mesma coisa que falar da cabra-montês, cuja reintrodução,casual no nosso território, foi um sucesso.



Na Península Ibérica existem 2 populações, mas na Europa existem mais outras tantas. Não haverá alguma com galos monteses com características semelhantes às da população ocidental? A espécie é a mesma e não é reconhecida uma subespécie para a população ocidental, pelo menos tanto quanto sei ( se souber algo sobre isso, corrija-me).
O  PNPG tomou há pouco tempo a decisão de restringir o acesso das pessoas a áreas mais sensíveis do parque, espero que isso beneficie de alguma forma a protecção ambiental.


----------



## belem (20 Fev 2009 às 18:24)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> Sobre as associações ambientalistas. Penso que há uns anos o espírito era ligeiramente diferente. Passo a dar um exemplo. A Quercus quando nasceu tinha como objectivo principal a conservação da floresta portuguesa. Chamava-se Quercus- Grupo para a Recuperação da Floresta e Fauna Autóctones, isto em 1984. Um ano depois mudou a designação para Quercus, Associação Nacional de Conservação da Natureza e alargou o âmbito de actuação. A ideia era aproximar a Quercus a alguns movimentos conhecidos, por exemplo a Green Peace. Daí uma série de acções como por exemplo o assalto ao Reijim, numa noite memorável (com o apoio da Green Peace) ou a grande manifestação contra a central de Sayago que juntou milhares de pessoas no Porto (tenho fotos). Sempre que a Quercus fazia uma acção deste calibre o número de associados crescia de uma forma nunca vista. Bem, e agora? Agora  a Quercus é uma espécie de empresa e a sua área de actuação fica-se pelo problema dos resíduos, do túnel que atravessa a Av. de Ceuta ou da poluição atmosférica na cidade de Lisboa.
> As pessoas adormeceram, o espírito transformou-se.




Concordo que a Quercus anda um bocado adormecida, mas também tem feito algumas coisas boas, como as mini-reservas estratégicas que protegem espécies raras da nossa flora e fauna, que de outra forma estariam extintas ou fortemente ameaçadas em poucos anos. Essencialmente a Quercus «compra» terrenos com forte valor ambiental e interesse proteccionista. De alguns anos para cá tem andado empenhada nisso e já conseguiu proteger algumas áreas.


----------



## kikofra (21 Fev 2009 às 17:35)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



psm disse:


> Vou corrigir o meu post;de facto o urso estava por todo pais,exemplo disso é a marca toponímica do sul de portugal como a serra da ossa.Dou mais duas localidades derivadas da palavra urso:lapadusso,usseira.
> Quero mencionar outra especie que se extinguiu em portugal e que deu o nome a um dos afluentes do Guadiana que era o esquilo, antigamente o nome esquilo era ardila, há outro afluente este pertencente ao Douro com o nome de arda .O que levou ao que o esquilo ou arda a desaparecer de portugal?Foi a destruição da floresta nativa de portugal (carvalhos) , a sua alimentação principal dos esquilos ou ardilas eram as bolotas.
> 
> Ao que parece os esquilos estão tambem a entrar em portugal via espanha, isto devido tambem ao abandono da agricultura. Os carvalho voltam a conquistar os terrenos que eram deles


há pouco tempo na tv ouve uma noticia sobre isso os esquilo até os filmaram. acho que foi a rtp.

Também a relatos mas do urso iberico na zona de leiria fatima, na pia do urso mais propriamente mas ja foi há alguns seculos.

omeçando pela provável origem do nome desta localidade, dizem os mais antigos que a designação se ficou a dever ao facto de um urso (provavelmente um Urso Ibérico) aproveitar uma das pias existentes no maciço rochoso e aí beber água com frequência.
   A pia em questão, devidamente assinalada no local, apresenta um declive natural que facilitaria a este e a outros animais a ingestão do líquido, numa zona, recorde-se, densamente arborizada.
   Outra lenda em redor da Pia do Urso aborda a existência, há alguns anos, de uma oliveira diferente das demais, em virtude desta apresentar a rama preta e ao longo da sua vida nunca ter produzido azeitona. A explicação para estes factos bizarros, apontavam os mais idosos, relacionava-se com a hipótese de, aquando da permanência naquele local dos exércitos franceses, a oliveira ter servido de esconderijo de armas, munições e pólvora.

mais em: http://www.cm-batalha.pt/index.php?pagina=turismo&area=pia_urso



Kodiak disse:


> Sobre as associações ambientalistas. Penso que há uns anos o espírito era ligeiramente diferente. Passo a dar um exemplo. A Quercus quando nasceu tinha como objectivo principal a conservação da floresta portuguesa. Chamava-se Quercus- Grupo para a Recuperação da Floresta e Fauna Autóctones, isto em 1984. Um ano depois mudou a designação para Quercus, Associação Nacional de Conservação da Natureza e alargou o âmbito de actuação. A ideia era aproximar a Quercus a alguns movimentos conhecidos, por exemplo a Green Peace. Daí uma série de acções como por exemplo o assalto ao Reijim, numa noite memorável (com o apoio da Green Peace) ou a grande manifestação contra a central de Sayago que juntou milhares de pessoas no Porto (tenho fotos). Sempre que a Quercus fazia uma acção deste calibre o número de associados crescia de uma forma nunca vista. Bem, e agora? Agora  a Quercus é uma espécie de empresa e a sua área de actuação fica-se pelo problema dos resíduos, do túnel que atravessa a Av. de Ceuta ou da poluição atmosférica na cidade de Lisboa.
> As pessoas adormeceram, o espírito transformou-se.


O que que foi o assalto a Reijiim?



edit: encontrei o video do esquilo http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?headline=98&visual=25&article=386771&tema=27


----------



## Minho (21 Fev 2009 às 19:47)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Os esquilos extinguidos? Sinceramente não sabia. Sempre vi esquilos aqui por Melgaço e não é preciso ir para a zonas protegidas. Por exemplo, no monte onde está instalada a minha estação meteorológica já por lá vi esquilos. Sinceramente não tinha percepecção que o esquilo estivesse extinto cá em Portugal.


----------



## kikofra (21 Fev 2009 às 19:50)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Minho disse:


> Os esquilos extinguidos? Sinceramente não sabia. Sempre vi esquilos aqui por Melgaço e não é preciso ir para a zonas protegidas. Por exemplo, no monte onde está instalada a minha estação meteorológica já por lá vi esquilos. Sinceramente não tinha percepecção que o esquilo estivesse extinto cá em Portugal.



se calhar deve ser so algumas especies...


----------



## Dan (22 Fev 2009 às 19:36)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



kikofra disse:


> se calhar deve ser so algumas especies...



É só uma espécie: o esquilo-vermelho (Sciurus vulgaris). Parece que terá sido extinto em Portugal no séc. XVI e só voltou a aparecer nos anos oitenta, primeiro no norte do país, mas agora já está também presente na região centro.


----------



## kikofra (22 Fev 2009 às 19:55)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

São sete horas da manhã. O dia de trabalho dos guardas da Fundação Urso-Pardo (FOP)começou há uma hora. Estamos em Junho e as fêmeas, com as suas crias, são sujeitas a vigilância exaustiva todos os dias, durante as horas de maior actividade: a seguir à alvorada e antes do pôr do Sol. Encontramo-nos num ponto do curso superior do Sil, na comarca espanhola de Laciana, província de Leão.  Texto de Eva Van Den Berg; Fotografias de Andoni Canela

Acabámos de percorrer um caminho encharcado pelo orvalho da manhã, até chegarmos a um penhasco de onde iremos observar, a várias centenas de metros de distância, uma das zonas onde os guardas-florestais localizaram uma fêmea com duas crias. Não se trata de um enclave fixo, pois a fêmea desloca-se constantemente por todo o território. Mas este é um sítio provável para a observar. Se não estiver aqui, partiremos para outro dos muitos pontos controlados pelos 22 guardas, homens e mulheres, que durante todo o ano, dia após dia, cruzam a pé o território deste carnívoro. Todos comunicam permanentemente uns com os outros via rádio, comentando as idas e vindas dos plantígrados cantábricos. Além disso, mantêm-se vigilantes para garantir que ninguém viola a lei que protege esta espécie. Têm competência para intervir e interpor acções judiciais. E fazem-no. “Na maior parte das vezes, deduzimos acusação em casos de colocação de laços para captura de javalis e de caça furtiva, sobretudo ao corço”, explica o guarda Luis Fernández. A sua profissão exige, sem dúvida, vocação, entusiasmo e firmeza em doses elevadas, atributos que não faltam a nenhum deles, nem ao chefe desta “tribo”, o presidente da FOP, Guillermo Palomero, dedicado há 20 anos à conservação do urso. Este homem, “urseiro” por convicção, aparenta contentamento, mas mostra cautela quando faz o balanço da actividade de conservação. “Ainda há muito por fazer”, explica. “Continuam a morrer animais devido às armadilhas e ao uso de venenos e ainda não foram desmanteladas as infra-estruturas que fragmentam o habitat do urso e impedem a comunicação entre os indivíduos da Cantábria Oriental e Ocidental.” Apesar destas reservas, há razões para júbilo. Em Março de 2001, o número de efectivos não ultrapassava os 80 animais, mas já era possível prever que as coisas iam melhorar. Superado o eterno desacordo entre as administrações e as ONG implicadas na recuperação do maior mamífero terrestre da Península Ibérica, alcançou-se umconsenso, do qual resultou um programa de acção conjunto. Estima-se que, na actualidade, exista na cordilheira cantábrica uma população de 130 animais. No censo de progenitoras com crias realizado em 2005, apurou-se um recorde de taxa de natalidade, ultrapassado na temporada de 2006, durante a qual nasceram 30 ursos (esbardos, como lhes chamam nas Astúrias). Os que sobreviveram já são jovens independentes. No monte, fazemos aquilo a que chamam “a espera”, ou seja, permanecemos imóveis, enquanto observamos, com o binóculo, a grande massa de pedra que é a montanha diante dos nossos olhos. Não sinto os pés nem as mãos. Um frio húmido infiltra-se nos ossos. “Isto não é nada, frio é o que faz no Inverno”, comenta outro guarda, José Manuel Ramón. Enquanto os guardas perscrutam a paisagem, levanto-me para caminhar, na esperança de reactivar a circulação sanguínea. Aqui, os ursos contam com bosques de faias e maciços de carvalhos e bétulas. Frequentam sobretudo as franjas situadas entre 1.100 e 1.400 metros de altitude, embora possam subir acima dos dois mil metros, em busca de pastagens e rochedos. Regresso ao meu posto no momento exacto. Os guardas continuam de binóculo em punho, mas agora estão de pé. “Ali está!”, observa Luis. Demoro alguns segundos até conseguir focar uma formosa fêmea que, seguida dos filhotes, caminha e fareja o solo. De vez em quando, detém-se e levanta pedras com a pata enorme, em busca de insectos para comer. “Apesar da sua reputação, os ursos são pouco dados à caça. Apreciam os frutos secos e os mirtilos, as ranunculáceas, as umbelíferas, as pastagens soalheiras e os rebentos de faia. E adoram mel”, conta Guillermo Palomero. A observação da fêmea e das crias “ao vivo e em directo” produz uma sensação muito especial e emocionante. Confere outro significado a esta paisagem que me rodeia, a qual, a partir de hoje, jamais poderei voltar a contemplar da mesma maneira. Tive muita sorte, porque os ursos são muito difíceis de avistar. Consegui fazê-lo porque vim aqui na companhia das pessoas que melhor conhecem o urso, caso contrário seria altamente improvável. Quase sempre são avistados à distância e a sua presença costuma ser atestada pelas pegadas no chão, pelos excrementos, pelas raspagens na casca das árvores. A maioria dos habitantes da região nunca os avistou. Nós pudemos observá-los e, à vista desarmada, não são mais do que um ponto na paisagem. A progenitora não se apercebe que está a ser observada. A visão não é o seu melhor atributo. Pelo que me dizem, porém, se o vento soprasse de frente, seria capaz de localizar o nosso cheiro (tem um olfacto muito apurado) a quilómetros de distância e trataria de nos evitar. Leia o artigo completo na revista


----------



## Kodiak (24 Fev 2009 às 00:44)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Sobre o assalto ao Riejin: O Reijin, navio porta-automóveis japonês transportava 5400 (cinco mil e quatrocentos) automóveis quando se aproximou da costa portuguesa em Abril de 1988. Encalhou junto à praia da Madalena. Deu muito que falar, desde um protesto no Porto, da parte de um grupo ecologista francês, até ao assalto, na noite de 23 de Outubro daquele ano. Três membros da Quercus, apoiados pela direcção, (naquela altura eu era membro da direcção) assaltaram o navio, e colocaram uma enorme faixa como protesto contra o governo português por autorizar o afundamento dos automóveis em pleno oceano. Entretanto deu-se uma explosão no barco e a Quercus foi acusada do acto. Como disse correu muita tinta sobre o assunto inclusivamente um processo em tribunal. Mas a Quercus, apoiada pela Green Peace (pagou o bote que transportou os "assaltantes") ganhou o caso. Os automóveis foram desmantelados e a Quercus ganhou adeptos.

Sobre a micro-reservas: é de louvar, mas espero pelos resultados. Entretanto vamos assistindo à política do "uma no cravo outra na ferradura". Que me dizem do apoio oficial (não sei se toda a Quercus apoia) à instalaçâo de parques eólicos em áreas protegidas?

Sobre o Tetrao urogallus: as subespécies da Peninsula são o T.u. cantabricus e o T.u. aquitanicus. Existem mais 9 subespécies. Se a política a prosseguir for idêntica à da Cabra (Capra pyrenaica) então teremos a questão resolvida. Mas permanece a questão do habitat.

Restringir acessos: no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês o Plano de Ordenamento há muito que restringe o acesso a diversas áreas, concretamente a três áreas de protecção total ou integral, o Alto Vale do Homem, o Cabril e o Ramiscal. Para além disso na Área de Protecção Parcial (a designação engana) com cerca de 20.000 hectares não é permitida nenhuma actividade humana, excepto a pastorícia. Na restante área (cerca de 50.000 hectares) as actividades são condicionadas. Depois há outro tipo de restrições, como por exemplo  a proibição da escalada, rapell, canyoning, na maioria das áreas. Ultimamente foram encerradas algumas estradas florestais (só pemitidas a residentes) e imposta uma taxa na estrada de Albergaria, nos meses do Verão. Índependentemente deste aspecto há muito que é proibido estacionar nesta mesma estrada.
O novo plano de ordenamento prevê um aumento da Área de Ambiente Natural, entre outros aspectos. Mas alguns autarcas parolos opôem-se a estas medidas.


----------



## belem (24 Fev 2009 às 03:53)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> Sobre a micro-reservas: é de louvar, mas espero pelos resultados. Entretanto vamos assistindo à política do "uma no cravo outra na ferradura". Que me dizem do apoio oficial (não sei se toda a Quercus apoia) à instalaçâo de parques eólicos em áreas protegidas?
> 
> Sobre o Tetrao urogallus: as subespécies da Peninsula são o T.u. cantabricus e o T.u. aquitanicus. Existem mais 9 subespécies. Se a política a prosseguir for idêntica à da Cabra (Capra pyrenaica) então teremos a questão resolvida. Mas permanece a questão do habitat.
> 
> ...




Algumas micro-reservas já foram abertas e declaradas área protegida.


Em relação ao galo-montês, penso que se tem que começar pela criação em cativeiro. Ainda é cedo para a reintrodução.


No que refere ao  PNPG, a notícia é recente e tem em vista um aumento da área com restrições de acesso.


----------



## Kodiak (24 Fev 2009 às 12:00)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Que micro reservas são essas? Onde se situam e que pretendem proteger? São micro reservas botanicas?

Sobre as restrições: as noticias tem a ver com o novo plano de ordenamento e o alargamento da área de ambiente natural. Mas o novo plano, que já devia ter entrado em vigor, foi suspenso  por pressão dos autarcas da região e, penso (tenho quase a certeza) de alguns grupos económicos ligados à energia eólica.


----------



## belem (24 Fev 2009 às 23:53)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> Que micro reservas são essas? Onde se situam e que pretendem proteger? São micro reservas botanicas?
> 
> Sobre as restrições: as noticias tem a ver com o novo plano de ordenamento e o alargamento da área de ambiente natural. Mas o novo plano, que já devia ter entrado em vigor, foi suspenso  por pressão dos autarcas da região e, penso (tenho quase a certeza) de alguns grupos económicos ligados à energia eólica.




As micro reservas já não são um assunto novo.
Em 2005 já tinham sido criadas 3.
Protegem um pouco de tudo:

http://www.naturlink.pt/canais/Artigo.asp?iArtigo=14562&iLingua=1


----------



## Kodiak (26 Fev 2009 às 00:50)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Interessante o projecto da preservação da turfeira. A metodologia parece-me a mais acertada. Aqui houve uma tentativa de preservar uma rede de turfeiras situadas a uma altitude média de aproximadamente 1000 metros, única forma de impedir o desaparecimento da narceja, como espécie nidificante. Mas parece-me que não vai surtir efeito. A narceja está no fim: oito a dez casais bem contados, todos na região do Barroso. Mais uma espécie a somar às várias desaparecidas nesta região!
Mas voltando à Quercus, na década de oitenta a Quercus tomou uma iniciativa  semelhante, a compra de terras no Tejo Internacional. Os projectos actuais, as micro-reservas, seguem essa linha. Duvido é da eficácia de uma micro-reserva para aves rupícolas. É  uma espécie de ilha num mar de desordem.


----------



## belem (26 Fev 2009 às 22:51)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> Interessante o projecto da preservação da turfeira. A metodologia parece-me a mais acertada. Aqui houve uma tentativa de preservar uma rede de turfeiras situadas a uma altitude média de aproximadamente 1000 metros, única forma de impedir o desaparecimento da narceja, como espécie nidificante. Mas parece-me que não vai surtir efeito. A narceja está no fim: oito a dez casais bem contados, todos na região do Barroso. Mais uma espécie a somar às várias desaparecidas nesta região!
> Mas voltando à Quercus, na década de oitenta a Quercus tomou uma iniciativa  semelhante, a compra de terras no Tejo Internacional. Os projectos actuais, as micro-reservas, seguem essa linha. Duvido é da eficácia de uma micro-reserva para aves rupícolas. É  uma espécie de ilha num mar de desordem.



Parece-me que a intenção de proteger a turfeira, não foi com o intuito de salvar a narceja da extinção naquela zona, mas somente proteger um habitat único no nosso país  e com características excepcionais muito próprias.
Duvido que a Quercus queira criar uma micro-reserva para aves rupícolas. As micro-reservas destinam-se a alvos concretos, como flora endémica ou rara (como uma que existe no Alentejo), insectos ( como uma que existe na Serra do Alvão para proteger a rara borboleta azul), colónias de morcegos, habitats importantes ou raros para várias espécies, etc...
Para aves ( em especial rapinas), a Quercus preocupou-se mais com a zona do Tejo internacional, que me pareceu pertinente e realista dada a vasta área que abriga e as espécies que protege ( estando assim em conjunto com o Parque Natural do Tejo Internacional!)


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (28 Fev 2009 às 21:29)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

boa noite quanto ao urso penso que não será fácil ele chegar ao pnpg ou ao montesinho nos próximos anos .. 

bom quem me dera que eles viessem ..

::quantos as cabras::
CABRA BRAVA OU PIRYNAICA

vejam este vídeo feito em 2007 no geres (brasalite perto de fonte fria)
http://barrosodigital.blogspot.com/2009/02/geres-vida-selvagem-2.html (peço desculpa pelo blog pois esta em mudanças)

actualmente o numero por ali diminui muito .. devido a caça furtiva ...

cump
miguel moura


----------



## Kodiak (28 Fev 2009 às 23:26)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Quanto ao urso muito provavelmente não voltará. Não há habitat que chegue para aguentar uma população viável. Nem no Gerês nem em Montesinho (muito menos em Montesinho). Depois, os conflitos com a população seriam muitos. Para além disso tudo aponta para uma transformação, ainda que gradual, do coberto vegetal (para pior) devido ao aumento do número de fogos motivados por prováveis alterações do clima. Para além disso há um problema latente, muito grave, na Peneda-Gerês: a expansão da vegetação exótica. Penso que não estou errado ao dizer que um dia os principais predadores que habitam o Gerês (e Montesinho) irão desaparecer. Os motivos são vários, desde as barreiras artificiais criadas (as auto-estradas, o futuro TGV) ao turismo, passando pela a expansão das infra-estruturas ligadas ao aproveitamento das energias, pelos incêndios etc, etc.
Quanto à cabra. Embora admita que possa haver algum furtivismo a população tem vindo a crescer gradualmente. Dizer que existem menos não é uma afirmação realista. Actualmente a população dos três núcleos iniciais está avaliada em 350 a 400 indivíduos, não contando com um núcleo surgido recentemente resultante de uma nova largada. Mas o risco não parte apenas do furtivismo. Um  eventual contacto dos indivíduos selvagens com as cabras domésticas, portadoras de sarna, poderá constituir, a curto ou médio prazo, um risco ainda maior. O contacto com seres humanos, a habituação, também não é benéfica. 
 Penso que a preservação da espécie é da responsabilidade de todos, do Estado Português (do ICNB), das associações, do cidadão comum. Se existe perturbação é importante que se dê a conhecer. Se existe furtivismo é fundamental que se denuncie.


----------



## Kodiak (28 Fev 2009 às 23:50)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Turfeiras e narceja. Eu sei que o projecto da Quercus não teve como objectivo a protecção da narceja, mas sim da turfeira em si. Nem fazia sentido.
O que eu disse, ou queria dizer, é que a protecção do conjunto de turfeiras do PNPG são a única maneira de conservar as últimas narcejas nidificantes de Portugal (do Continente). Talvez eu me tenha explicado mal! 
Sobre a micro-reserva para rupícolas pareceu-me ter lido algo, na página da Quercus.


----------



## Kodiak (1 Mar 2009 às 01:03)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Vi o vídeo e não posso deixar de fazer alguns comentário. É pena que uma associação como a vossa, tão preocupada com a preservação dos valores naturais da região não tome precauções ao abordar uma espécie como a Capra pyrenaica. Um das cenas mostra claramente as cabras em fuga devido ao autor ou autores de vídeo. A divulgação do vídeo com a identificação do local, também não me parece correcta. Já agora, informaram ou pediram autorização para filmar em área de protecção restrita?
Estamos a falar de uma espécie que desapareceu em 1890 e que só voltou ao território português por distracção das autoridades de Madrid. Se voltar a desaparecer, não regressará.
 Aproveito para realçar aquilo que afirmei na mensagem anterior. As associações também têm a sua responsabilidade na preservação do património natural. No caso concreto da vossa associação, não perturbando uma das espécies mais valiosas da fauna portuguesa e não divulgando um dos poucos locais onde é possível a sua sobrevivência.


----------



## belem (1 Mar 2009 às 02:21)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> Quanto ao urso muito provavelmente não voltará. Não há habitat que chegue para aguentar uma população viável. Nem no Gerês nem em Montesinho (muito menos em Montesinho). Depois, os conflitos com a população seriam muitos. Para além disso tudo aponta para uma transformação, ainda que gradual, do coberto vegetal (para pior) devido ao aumento do número de fogos motivados por prováveis alterações do clima. Para além disso há um problema latente, muito grave, na Peneda-Gerês: a expansão da vegetação exótica. Penso que não estou errado ao dizer que um dia os principais predadores que habitam o Gerês (e Montesinho) irão desaparecer. Os motivos são vários, desde as barreiras artificiais criadas (as auto-estradas, o futuro TGV) ao turismo, passando pela a expansão das infra-estruturas ligadas ao aproveitamento das energias, pelos incêndios etc, etc.
> Quanto à cabra. Embora admita que possa haver algum furtivismo a população tem vindo a crescer gradualmente. Dizer que existem menos não é uma afirmação realista. Actualmente a população dos três núcleos iniciais está avaliada em 350 a 400 indivíduos, não contando com um núcleo surgido recentemente resultante de uma nova largada. Mas o risco não parte apenas do furtivismo. Um  eventual contacto dos indivíduos selvagens com as cabras domésticas, portadoras de sarna, poderá constituir, a curto ou médio prazo, um risco ainda maior. O contacto com seres humanos, a habituação, também não é benéfica.
> Penso que a preservação da espécie é da responsabilidade de todos, do Estado Português (do ICNB), das associações, do cidadão comum. Se existe perturbação é importante que se dê a conhecer. Se existe furtivismo é fundamental que se denuncie.



O Montesinho, a meu ver, está em muito melhor estado que o Gerês.
Tem mais carvalhais, tem mais ungulados selvagens, tem a maior população de lobo-ibérico em Portugal e uma das maiores da Península Ibérica...
Não sei se o urso-pardo vai lá voltar, mas o que é facto, é que existe uma população bem próxima de urso-pardo em franco crescimento e para quem conhece os ursos-pardos e sabe o seu raio de acção, depressa entenderia que a probabilidade de eles entrarem cá ocasionalmente é grande e pelo menos vai se tornar cada vez mais provável nos próximos anos.
No meu trabalho de campo, tenho verificado, ao contrário que muita gente pensa, num notório regresso de vários animais, anteriormente muito mais raros, em Portugal. Existem variados exemplos ( alguns de grande importância biológica): águia-imperial, lobo-ibérico, javali, veado-europeu, corço,etc,etc...
Falando na narceja, ainda ontem vi uma, num bosque rupícola perto de Óbidos!!


----------



## belem (1 Mar 2009 às 02:37)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> Turfeiras e narceja. Eu sei que o projecto da Quercus não teve como objectivo a protecção da narceja, mas sim da turfeira em si. Nem fazia sentido.
> O que eu disse, ou queria dizer, é que a protecção do conjunto de turfeiras do PNPG são a única maneira de conservar as últimas narcejas nidificantes de Portugal (do Continente). Talvez eu me tenha explicado mal!
> Sobre a micro-reserva para rupícolas pareceu-me ter lido algo, na página da Quercus.




Sim, de facto não tinha entendido. Mas há exemplos que me parecem interessantes: O Paúl do Boquilobo é uma zona pequena com vegetação e aves rupícolas e não acho que seja uma opção «insuficiente»  protegê-lo, mas antes necessária... E se estiver rodeado de betão ainda mais importância lhe devemos conferir. Com ou sem narcejas, parece-me correcto.
E quantos mais actos destes, tanto melhor... Quem me dera que mais gente fizesse isto e em mais sítios. Eu não sou um membro da Quercus, mas reconheço no trabalho deles algumas boas acções ( além de outras menos boas). Ainda há pouco tempo plantaram em algumas zonas protegidas 26.000 árvores nativas de variadas espécies ( de acordo com a região claro).
Realmente não vejo muita gente fazer o que eles fazem...
Se souberes mais algo sobre essa nova reserva de rupícolas, estás à vontade para partilhar connosco.


----------



## Kodiak (1 Mar 2009 às 12:43)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Narceja em bosque rupícola ou ripícola? Narceja ou galinhola? A narceja é comum como invernante, mas raríssima com estival nidificante. Está classificada como "Criticamente em Perigo" (ver atlas nacional, publicado recentemente). Esta é mais uma das espécies que atesta a importância do sistema Gerês-Barroso frente a outras regiôes ou serras, como Montesinho. 
Mas voltando à questão, penso que ambas as regiões são muito importantes. É difícil comparar. Porém, há coisas que saltam à vista. O Gerês tem uma dimensão que não tem Montesinho, o relevo vigoroso e acidentado (talvez o mais acidentado do País), o isolamento, a falta de estradas. O Gerês prolonga-se pela Peneda e Castro Laboreiro, por um lado, e pelo Barroso e Larouco, pelo outro. Há uma continuidade que não existe em Montesinho, há um sistema montanhoso extenso. Os carvalhais do Gerês, de Quercus robur (também há de Quercus pyrenaica), são muitíssimo mais ricos, quanto à composição florística, incluindo espécies fundamentais para o urso, como o arando, o azevinho, o teixo etc. Os carvalhais de Quercus pyrenaica, de áreas mais secas, são mais despidos, mais pobres. Não sei exactamente a extensão do carvalhal em Montesinho mas sei que são carvalhais muito humanizados. Quanto às presas e aos predadores. Há muito que estou atento ao evoluir da população do lobo e apenas posso dizer que na região do Gerês e áreas circunvizinhas existem cerca de 12 alcateias. O Gerês é actualmente uma das áreas da Península com maior densidade de lobo e as alcateias são relativamente grandes, chegando a ter entre 11 e 14 animais (com a ninhada do ano incluída). O corço cresce a olhos vistos, o veado surgiu acidentalmente e está em crescimento, a cabra regresssou, o grifo vai aparecendo mais ou menos regularmente (vi o ano passado no Gerês Oriental 32 grifos e dois abutres-pretos), já para não falar da marta (Martes martes), com uma das populações mais densas da Península, e do arminho, apenas para dar alguns exemplos.

Obviamente que Montesinho tem  coisas boas, uma delas o facto de ficar longe, ou relativamente longe, dos centros urbanos mais importantes. E, claro, boas populações de presas e predadores, nisso estou de acordo.


----------



## Kodiak (1 Mar 2009 às 13:09)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Num futuro próximo, acredito na entrada ocasional de ursos, sobretudo de machos, no nosso território. Isso aconteceu em 1946, na Peneda-Gerês. Mas não creio no regresso do urso nos tempos mais próximos, porque não temos  habitat. 
Mas também é verdade que a natureza é dinâmica.Talvez um dia, quando o clima voltar a ficar mais frio. Aí sim! O homem migrará, as florestas tenderão a expandir-se e o urso voltará ao seu habitat, em Portugal, se Portugal existir.


----------



## belem (3 Mar 2009 às 00:29)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> Narceja em bosque rupícola ou ripícola? Narceja ou galinhola? A narceja é comum como invernante, mas raríssima com estival nidificante. Está classificada como "Criticamente em Perigo" (ver atlas nacional, publicado recentemente). Esta é mais uma das espécies que atesta a importância do sistema Gerês-Barroso frente a outras regiôes ou serras, como Montesinho.
> Mas voltando à questão, penso que ambas as regiões são muito importantes. É difícil comparar. Porém, há coisas que saltam à vista. O Gerês tem uma dimensão que não tem Montesinho, o relevo vigoroso e acidentado (talvez o mais acidentado do País), o isolamento, a falta de estradas. O Gerês prolonga-se pela Peneda e Castro Laboreiro, por um lado, e pelo Barroso e Larouco, pelo outro. Há uma continuidade que não existe em Montesinho, há um sistema montanhoso extenso. Os carvalhais do Gerês, de Quercus robur (também há de Quercus pyrenaica), são muitíssimo mais ricos, quanto à composição florística, incluindo espécies fundamentais para o urso, como o arando, o azevinho, o teixo etc. Os carvalhais de Quercus pyrenaica, de áreas mais secas, são mais despidos, mais pobres. Não sei exactamente a extensão do carvalhal em Montesinho mas sei que são carvalhais muito humanizados. Quanto às presas e aos predadores. Há muito que estou atento ao evoluir da população do lobo e apenas posso dizer que na região do Gerês e áreas circunvizinhas existem cerca de 12 alcateias. O Gerês é actualmente uma das áreas da Península com maior densidade de lobo e as alcateias são relativamente grandes, chegando a ter entre 11 e 14 animais (com a ninhada do ano incluída). O corço cresce a olhos vistos, o veado surgiu acidentalmente e está em crescimento, a cabra regresssou, o grifo vai aparecendo mais ou menos regularmente (vi o ano passado no Gerês Oriental 32 grifos e dois abutres-pretos), já para não falar da marta (Martes martes), com uma das populações mais densas da Península, e do arminho, apenas para dar alguns exemplos.
> 
> Obviamente que Montesinho tem  coisas boas, uma delas o facto de ficar longe, ou relativamente longe, dos centros urbanos mais importantes. E, claro, boas populações de presas e predadores, nisso estou de acordo.



A narceja estava numa zona de bosque rupícola perto de um bosque ripícola.
Digamos, estava num bosque que cresce numa superfície rochosa calcárea, perto de um curso de água com alguma vegetação ripícola.
Não era uma galinhola, porque esta tem matizes cinza e castanhas no corpo.
A que eu vi devia ser invernante...
Pois eu sei que o  Gerês é importante, mas cada local tem as suas vantagens.
O Montesinho tem menos visitantes, tem menos perturbação, está mais longe de grandes centros urbanos.
Não tenho a ideia dos carvalhais no Montesinho serem muito humanizados...
Tive lá em 2006 e pareceram-me até mais extensos e contínuos que muitos carvalhais do Gerês.
No Gerês de facto chove mais e possívelmente há mais riqueza de flora, mas não me parece que isso em si faça do parque um local mais isolado e selvagem que as montanhas da Sanabria, da Nogueira e de Montesinho.
É no Nordeste de Portugal onde existe o maior núcleo de lobos.
Os dados que me deu sobre o lobos do Gerês são no entanto  melhores do que os que esperava e ainda bem...


----------



## Kodiak (3 Mar 2009 às 01:16)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Quanto à narceja o caso está "arrumado"
Humanizado (o carvalhal), no sentido em que são explorados. A maioria dos carvalhais do Gerês, os carvalhais de carvalho-alvarinho, não são nem podem ser explorados. Apenas se permite anualmente a alguns naturais da região colher arando ou uva do monte, acompanhados por um vigilante da natureza que tem instruções precisas quanto aos locais e quantidades (sempre muito pouco).
De facto não me tinha lembrado que Montesinho é um prolongamento da Sanábria, seguindo-se a serra da Nogueira, que por acaso possuía, há alguns anos, um dos maiores carvalhais de carvalho-negral do País, cerca de 8.000 hectares. Sei que é explorado e portanto desconheço o estado actual do referido carvalhal.
Lobos: como disse acompanho um pouco a questão do lobo, porque gosto (a espécie preferida) e também porque de vez em quando sou obrigado a envolver-me em algumas questões relacionadas com a sua conservação. A população está estável nesta região mas os conflitos com a população humana são muitos. A guerra é ancestral. Em média há três a quatro ataques diários. Felizmente parte dos animais mortos são garranos que não pertencem a ninguém, ou pertencem a todos nós. Ultimamente foram marcados quatro lobos com emissores (satélite) que têm fornecido dados interessantes. Independentemente deste aspecto a população de lobos da Peneda-Gerês foi acompanhada e estudada durante muitos anos e daí saber-se o que se sabe, o número de alcateias, área vital, constituição, etc. Curiosamente nos anos oitenta achava-se que a população estava a diminuir. Puro engano!! Mas isto não significa que a população esteja a salvo.


----------



## belem (3 Mar 2009 às 01:37)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> Quanto à narceja o caso está "arrumado"
> Humanizado (o carvalhal), no sentido em que são explorados. A maioria dos carvalhais do Gerês, os carvalhais de carvalho-alvarinho, não são nem podem ser explorados. Apenas se permite anualmente a alguns naturais da região colher arando ou uva do monte, acompanhados por um vigilante da natureza que tem instruções precisas quanto aos locais e quantidades (sempre muito pouco).
> De facto não me tinha lembrado que Montesinho é um prolongamento da Sanábria, seguindo-se a serra da Nogueira, que por acaso possuía, há alguns anos, um dos maiores carvalhais de carvalho-negral do País, cerca de 8.000 hectares. Sei que é explorado e portanto desconheço o estado actual do referido carvalhal.
> Lobos: como disse acompanho um pouco a questão do lobo, porque gosto (a espécie preferida) e também porque de vez em quando sou obrigado a envolver-me em algumas questões relacionadas com a sua conservação. A população está estável nesta região mas os conflitos com a população humana são muitos. A guerra é ancestral. Em média há três a quatro ataques diários. Felizmente parte dos animais mortos são garranos que não pertencem a ninguém, ou pertencem a todos nós. Ultimamente foram marcados quatro lobos com emissores (satélite) que têm fornecido dados interessantes. Independentemente deste aspecto a população de lobos da Peneda-Gerês foi acompanhada e estudada durante muitos anos e daí saber-se o que se sabe, o número de alcateias, área vital, constituição, etc. Curiosamente nos anos oitenta achava-se que a população estava a diminuir. Puro engano!! Mas isto não significa que a população esteja a salvo.



Infelizmente eu acho que o Gerês é  explorado por centenas senão milhares de pessoas todos os anos e é possível entrar nas suas profundezas, sem ninguém saber... Não há controle nisso, pelo menos tanto como seria necessário.
E tem (muitos) poucos guardas para um parque tão grande...
Outra coisa que notei é que há falta de contacto entre as entidades do parque, o público e os investigadores.
E isto só torna tudo mais difícil e «força» o público a violar a lei...
Acredito contudo que existam áreas mais inacessíveis e ao abrigo da maior parte das pessoas...
Creio que existe um investigador de lobos no Gerês muito peculiar...
Ele uiva para os lobos e espera por respostas... Diz até que já consegue distinguir uivos de diferentes lobos e reconhecer os indivíduos!


----------



## Kodiak (3 Mar 2009 às 22:45)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

É verdade que é explorado por centenas ou milhares de pessoas. Mas isso acontece num período muito curto entre o final de Julho e o início de Setembro e em alguns fins de semana. Por outor lado a "exploração" tem lugar no corredor Gerês-Albergaria-Vilarinho das Furnas. No resto do ano é sereno. Isto (a tranquilidade) tem a ver por um lado com o clima e por outro com existência de muitas áreas sem acesso, de relevo difícil e acidentado. Se assim não fosse não existiriam doze alcateias e seria impossível reintroduzir a cabra selvagem. Em relação a esta espécie basta dizer que o primeiro núcleo verdadeiramente português partiu de 4 exemplares escapados de cativeiro e  que permaneceram incógnitos, com a descendência, durante quatro anos num dos vales mais acidentados da região.
Há poucos guardas para território tão extenso mas a principal questão nem é essa. Felizmente existe um corpo de guardas da GNR que trabalha exclusivamente para o Parque.
É muitíssimo complicado gerir uma área como esta e ao público há muita, mesmo muita, coisa que escapa. Operam-se aqui verdadeiros milagres. Um dia talvez se escreva a história do Gerês.


O personagem em questão uivava muito bem. E desencadeava por vezes resposta pronta. Tive ocasião de acompanhá-lo em diversas ocasiões. Ouvir a música de uma alcateia é coisa que não se esquece. É um lamento colectivo, doce e triste: arrepia, impressiona, persegue-nos toda a vida. Primeiro respodem todos, depois, apenas, o líder, que emite um uivo alto e grave, sinal claro de dominância.


----------



## belem (4 Mar 2009 às 00:49)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> É verdade que é explorado por centenas ou milhares de pessoas. Mas isso acontece num período muito curto entre o final de Julho e o início de Setembro e em alguns fins de semana. Por outor lado a "exploração" tem lugar no corredor Gerês-Albergaria-Vilarinho das Furnas. No resto do ano é sereno. Isto (a tranquilidade) tem a ver por um lado com o clima e por outro com existência de muitas áreas sem acesso, de relevo difícil e acidentado. Se assim não fosse não existiriam doze alcateias e seria impossível reintroduzir a cabra selvagem. Em relação a esta espécie basta dizer que o primeiro núcleo verdadeiramente português partiu de 4 exemplares escapados de cativeiro e  que permaneceram incógnitos, com a descendência, durante quatro anos num dos vales mais acidentados da região.
> Há poucos guardas para território tão extenso mas a principal questão nem é essa. Felizmente existe um corpo de guardas da GNR que trabalha exclusivamente para o Parque.
> É muitíssimo complicado gerir uma área como esta e ao público há muita, mesmo muita, coisa que escapa. Operam-se aqui verdadeiros milagres. Um dia talvez se escreva a história do Gerês.
> 
> ...



Pois como disse, acredito que hajam locais mais remotos e inacessíveis, pois os lobos, as cabras selvagens entre outros animais, só devem ser vistos em áreas mais isoladas.
Ainda bem que assim é e espero que o seja por muito mais tempo.
Um dia gostaria de ler a história do Gerês, um dos locais que mais me fascina em Portugal e no mundo,  que pretendo continuar a estudar e observar.


----------



## trevinca (9 Mar 2009 às 12:16)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

*Ursos em Portugal?*

Boós días:

Vos escrebo dende a Espanha e inda que entendo perfeitamente vosa lingua, debo escreber em galego, sen deijar de usar uma grafía portuguesa para que seja melhor comprendido.

Pois ben, é posibel que os ursos ibéricos podam chegar a voso pais e ¿por qué?
Por algunhas razoes elementais. 

A mais importante é pela proximidade do Parque Natural de Montensinho ca terra espanhola.

Matosinho limita cas serras zamoranas da Sanabria onde já o Ministerio do Ambiente Espanhol reconhece a presença de ursos na denominada Serra da Cabrera, que chega em algúns pontos até os 2.100 metros de altitude . A distanza de estos picos de 2.000 m até a naçao portuguesa será de uns 20-30 kilómetros: distança muito fácil de percorrer para calquer urso, quen pode caminhar uns 50 km cada feira…

Coma queira que o territorio, dende os cumes da Serra de Cabrera até a fronterira, sao montes e serras isolados, anque de menor altitude, um animal coma o urso nao ten predileçao por caminhar até o Norte ou até o Sul. Ista zona de Sanabria é remota con bons vales e montanhas para que uma fera como o urso poda passar como nao descuberta. Porem, eu diría que as posibilidades de que os ursos ibéricos chegem a Portugal sao muitas…

Mais ainda, no ano 2002 veu a publicarse na cidade de Salamanca um libro titulado: EL OSO PARDO EN EL NOROESTE PENINSULAR, publicado pela Editorial AMARÚ, libro en que estuda-se con profundidade a presença do urso na Cabrera, em Sanabria, no Bierzo, em Ponferrada, tamben no Xurés (a vertente norte do Gerez) e dí algo sob os ultimos ursos-pardos de Portugal (país que recibiu, coma mínimum, visitas de ursos até o século XIX…). Os autores sao Ramón Grande del Brío (naturalista muito famoso eiquí), Alberto Hernando Ayala (biologista) e José Piñeiro Maceiras (advocado). Trata a obra de muitas facetas do urso-pardo no noroeste espanhol: a caça, a historia, a atualidade, o simbolismo, a etnografía…O libro só custa uns 14 euros e pode-se mercar pela rede…

Resumindo: pode dizer-se que ursos sempre houbo nesta zona do Noroeste; denantes e despois da Guerra Civil Espanhola, nos anos 50, nos 60 e agora mesmo. Isto ha sido pouco conhecido pelos investigadores espanhois, ainda pelas autoridades…

Na seguinte conversa que tenhamos os escrebirei algunhas direccios electronicas onde poderedes estudar o item com maior tranquilidade.


*A presença do Urso no Gerez*

Como diz outra pessoa en iste forum um urso foi morto no ano 1650 em Portugal ; nao entanto iso só é uma circunstanza a ter presente. O certo é que no ano 1946 ou 1948 matóu-se um ursideo perto de Melgaço, pelo o Camilo con a ajuda da Guardia Civil… Que ise animal chegara dende as Asturias e pouco creíbel pelos muitos km eisistentes de eiquí até aló, e sob tudo porque os ursos que habitavam entao ali erao umos tres, segundo as testemunhas dos jornais; mais ben o animal morto pudera vir das montanhas do Macizo Central ourensán (serras de Queija e de San Mamede) denantes que dos montes das Asturias; ou dos montes que dividen as provinças de Pontevedra e Ourense (onde ainda había ursos na segunda metade do século XIX); ou dende os montes da Sanabria ou a Cabrera. Mais eu creio cos ursos eran d’aquelas montanhas do Xurés, pois a xente dalí con que he falado referen noticias e informaçoes algo duvidosas, mais de animais e danos recentes (posteriores a os anos 50). De facto, a Xunta de Galiza reconhece hoje cos ursos viviron na Serra do Xurés/Gerez até a primeira metade do pasado século.

Em fin: ca extinçao do urso no Gerez/Xurés  nao é tao crara coma a auga…

Deica logo.-


----------



## Dan (9 Mar 2009 às 12:58)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Bem vindo ao fórum 

Muito interessantes as informações que aqui traz.


----------



## vitamos (9 Mar 2009 às 13:33)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Sem dúvida um excelente contributo! Muito obrigado trevinca e bem vindo ao fórum


----------



## trevinca (9 Mar 2009 às 14:16)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Muito obrigado.

Pois ben. Aquí estao duas boas informaçoes sob o urso do Noroeste:

1) LOS ÚLTIMOS REDUCTOs DEL OSO EN LE OCCIDENTE CASTELLANO-LEONÉS

2) Recurso al Plan de Recuperación del Oso y el Urogallo Cantábrico


Facendo Clik no buscador Google, e despois escrebendo os titulos denantes referenciados poderes leer noticias sob os ursos de Sanabria e a Cabrera (perto de Montesinho) e ollar un rastro de urso em Pena Trevinca, monte de 2.124 msm (a uns 20-25 km da fronteira portuguesa).


Até logo


----------



## Dan (9 Mar 2009 às 14:49)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



trevinca disse:


> Muito obrigado.
> 
> Pois ben. Aquí estao duas boas informaçoes sob o urso do Noroeste:
> 
> ...



Mais uma vez obrigado por estas informações






As marcas de um urso pardo próximo da Peña Trevinca.

Fonte


----------



## psm (9 Mar 2009 às 19:45)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Grande registo Trevinca!!


----------



## trevinca (9 Mar 2009 às 21:49)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Boas noites:

De novo quedo-vos obrigado.

Habedes falado da Capra e do galo do monte. A primeria tambén eisistiú nos montes da Sanabria e Cabrera até 1900, aproximadamente. Mentras tanto, o galo do monte, chamado nos pobos de Trevinca "pita do monte", é possibel que ainda viva por tais territorios.

Porém, ponho outra título que podedes consultar con só facer clik en: FAUNA HISTÓRICA DE MARAGATERÍA Y CABRERA

O artículo é do ano 1997, mais pode servos útil para ter unha ideia geral.


Sob o urso-pardo deixo a siguinte referencia oficial (do Ministerio do Ambiente da Espanha):

http://www.mma.es/portal/secciones/biodiversidad/inventarios/inb/atlas_mamiferos/pdf/59_carni.pdf


Deica logo.


----------



## Kodiak (9 Mar 2009 às 23:29)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Caro Trevinca, 
Não te preocupes com a língua que nós entendemo-la perfeitamente. Usa o galego oficial, sem a grafia portuguesa, ou, se gostares mais, o galego lusista.
É claro que a possibilidade do urso chegar a Montesinho é grande. Mas, e depois? A Sanabria é grande mas Montesinho é pequeno, é um montesinho bonito, agradável, aprazível, mas sem dimensão. Qual a área necessária para tornar viável uma população de ursos? Nenhum local ou região do Norte de Portugal tem a possibilidade de albergar esta espécie. 
Oficialmente o urso desapareceu da Peneda-Gerês em 1650. Eu também não acredito muito nesta data. Mas também é certo que começou a rarear nesta época. Os documentos setecentistas, e são muitos, não deixam dúvidas. As ocorrências posteriores, do século dezanove, são absolutamente casuais. E quando falo da Peneda-Gerês refiro-me naturalmente ao conjunto montanhoso Gerês-Xurés (duas faces da mesma serra), e Laboreiro-Peneda. 
Não creio portanto na possibilidade da existência do urso até ao início do século XX no Xurés. Está fora de questão. A vertente norte é bem mais pequena que a vertente portuguesa e menos arborizada, embora existam vales grandiosos e mais ou menos isolados.
Dizem os relatos que o urso abatido em 1946 na região de Laboreiro  era acompanhado de mais dois. Mas todos sabemos do natural exagero que existe entre as pessoas da região. O certo é que nunca mais foram vistos.
Tenho interesse e curiosidade na publicação por ti referida. Para mais sendo da autoria de Ramón Grande del Brio, investigador sério, autor de um outro livro, Biologia e Mitologia do Lobo, infelizmente esgotado.
Independentemente de tudo isto penso que vale a pena continuar a analisar esta questão, até porque, como afirmas e bem, a permanência do urso no noroeste peninsular "não está clara como a água".


----------



## Kodiak (9 Mar 2009 às 23:46)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

A propósito da cabra, penso que te referes à Capra pyrenaica. Na Sanabria e em Cabrera até 1900? Que subespécie era essa? A historiografia oficial fala de quatro subespécies C.p. hispanica no sul e este de Espanha, C.p. pyrenaica (extinta recentemente) nos Pirinéus, C.p. lusitanica no Gerês e C.p. victoriae no centro de Espanha, a mesma que existe agora no Gerês-Xurés, após a extinção da lusitanica. É provável que a cabra tenha existido em épocas mais ou menos remotas nas referidas montanhas, mas não tão recentemente. Ou estarei enganado?


----------



## trevinca (10 Mar 2009 às 01:17)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Penso que vosos ursos  do século XVII dependían ja dos animais da Galiza, mais que dos ursídeos propios. Até ise século os ursos foron moi coñecidos na Galiza, como ben pode acreditalo até as mesmas actas das Cortes Españolas do século XVI.

Eu discrepo da consideración de que as montanhas luso-galaicas do Noroeste sexan inoperantes para la especie urso; mais si falamos dos comenzos do século XX.  O que passa é que o _item_ urso até agora seique é estudado baixo um prisma bastantes estreito. E tratarei de explicarme: o urso ha sido obxeto de analise na zona da Baixa Limia com a axuda do Diccionario Enciclopédico de Madoz (ministro espanhol de 1850). Cando se fala de isos “grupettos” de ursos isolados da Galiza do século XIX sostés a tesis de NAVES e NORES do ano 1993 (al publicar éstes seu estudo sob o urso espanhol). No trabalho de GRANDE DEL BRÍO do 2002 xa se fai notar que iste ministro de 1850 facía preguntas aos nativos referidas só as producciós naturais; é decir, non requería informacions sob a caça, moito menos sob os ursos…

Quero comentar estas pequenas cuestions para dar a coñecer que na “Crónica de la  Provincia de Orense”, do ano 1866, o autor (Fulgosio) sí citaba os ursos ainda na Serra do Xurés, anque comentaba que xa eran poucos os animais de dita especie. No ano 1930 ainda Vicente Risco falaba da existenza de ursos no Macizo Central ourensán e outras fontes falaban de muita caça nas serras de Entrimo e Lobios… En verdade non hay nada seguro; tampouco a sua extinçao o é. 
Para que sexa mais comprendido o que pretendo comunicar: na divisoria entre as provincias de Pontevedra e Ourene houbo outro grupo de ursos que é citado polo Diccionario de Madoz e tambén polo naturalista galego López Seoane no 1860. Persoalmente non hei atopado ningunha persoa viva que me pudera ainda falar de tais ursos; polo contrario, na serra do Xurés, sí.  Mais ainda, atopei incluso unha persoa moi seria que refiriume os estragos que un grao animal “descoñecido” había feito as abelleiras y as albarizas durante o ano 1972… Concretamente, na área de Entrimo. 
Digo mais, un pequeño grupo de ursos é moi difícil de descubrir. Primeiro, porque a fera anda de noite; segundo, porque prefere morar nos luares apartados. A virtude do animal do Noroeste, si podese emplear iste término, e que é pacífico e que gosta moito de pasar desapercibido.
Polo demáis, o urso ibérico pode moverse por un territorio de uns 2.000 ó 3.000 km cuadrados, como foi demostrado no ano 1986-1988  na Cordilleira Cantábrica.
Pensando deste xeito, non é dificil imaxinar cun animal no 1870 ó en 1900 podera camiñar por un polígono territorial cuias extremas foran: Serra do Faro (Pontevedra/Ourense), Serra de San Mamede/Queija e Serra do Xurés/Gerêz. Por iso non se atopaba sempre o animal na serra do Xurés.

Sea como fora, o certo é que no iniciamento do século XIX o urso era abundante na Serra do Xurés coma o testemuñan os documentos escritos que eu coñezo do 1825: permitiuse a caça do animal no partido de Bande cando estaba acoutada en tuda España.

Das posibilidades de Montesinho falaremos mais adiante.

Muito obrigado polas vosas opinions.


----------



## trevinca (10 Mar 2009 às 01:43)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Seguramente fora a vosa cabra extinta, polas referenzas dos autores do século XIX que falan da “cabra fera” no Courel e tamén en Pedrafita (provincia de Lugo). O citado Diccionario de Madoz menciona a cabra salvaxe na Cabrera (provincia de León) e nas proximidades de Pena Trevinca (provincia de Ourense). A última noticia sob ela foi a facilitada polo zoólogo inglés Hans Gadow en 1897 ao falar das cabras da Serra da Cabrera…


Boas noites.-


----------



## belem (10 Mar 2009 às 01:46)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Muito interessantes e importantes os teus registos, Trevinca!
Entendi tudo e fico contente por saber que os ursos-pardos do Noroeste da Peninsula, são mais abundantes ainda do que pensava.
Os ursos-pardos são de facto nocturnos e muitas vezes extremamente difíceis de observar.
Se aí em Trevinca, deambulam ursos, muito provavelmente, vêm também até cá.
20 ou 30 km um urso pode percorrer até num dia e não há fronteiras humanas ou físicas  que separem os dois países aí.
O registo de Entrimo, também é curioso e interessante.


----------



## belem (10 Mar 2009 às 02:10)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> Caro Trevinca,
> Não te preocupes com a língua que nós entendemo-la perfeitamente. Usa o galego oficial, sem a grafia portuguesa, ou, se gostares mais, o galego lusista.
> É claro que a possibilidade do urso chegar a Montesinho é grande. Mas, e depois? A Sanabria é grande mas Montesinho é pequeno, é um montesinho bonito, agradável, aprazível, mas sem dimensão. Qual a área necessária para tornar viável uma população de ursos? Nenhum local ou região do Norte de Portugal tem a possibilidade de albergar esta espécie.
> Oficialmente o urso desapareceu da Peneda-Gerês em 1650. Eu também não acredito muito nesta data. Mas também é certo que começou a rarear nesta época. Os documentos setecentistas, e são muitos, não deixam dúvidas. As ocorrências posteriores, do século dezanove, são absolutamente casuais. E quando falo da Peneda-Gerês refiro-me naturalmente ao conjunto montanhoso Gerês-Xurés (duas faces da mesma serra), e Laboreiro-Peneda.
> ...



Caro Kodiak


O Montesinho não é pequenino e apenas um lugar aprazível.
É na verdade maior do que o Gerês e suficientemente selvagem para ter uma das maiores populações da Europa de uma das espécies mais exigentes em habitat natural de todos os mamíferos carnívoros selvagens, como o lobo-ibérico.
Por exemplo, em Yellowstone foi o lobo o primeiro grande carnívoro a desaparecer ( não foi o urso-pardo nem o puma)....
Seria de ENORME interesse ( por variadíssimas razões ( humanas, biológicas,etc...)) descobrir se o urso-pardo de facto vem a Portugal ou não.
Para já aparentemente e muito provavelmente fazem-no. A prova não deve durar muito até aparecer.
Com o aumento do éxodo rural, o número de presas a aumentar,a taxa de reflorestação e os grandes carvalhais, Montesinho pode ser um prolongamento do habitat natural do urso-pardo,sim.
Provavelmente até já o é.
E concordo com o que Trevinca diz: «Em fin: ca extinçao do urso no Gerez/Xurés nao é tao crara coma a auga…»


----------



## trevinca (10 Mar 2009 às 10:33)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Bon día de novo:

Como penso que é importante, escrebo algunhas aclaracios sob o último publicado por mín.

1º. A presença do urso pardo na área do Xurés na segunda metade do século XIX, en FULGOSIO, F. (1866): _Crónica de la Provincia de Orense_. Editores Rubio y Compañía. Madrid.
Pois ben, dí o seguinte, en referenza aos ursos do antigo distrito de Bande (área xudicial do Xurés): _Hay cabras montesas, ciervos, y a la par de algunos osos abundan los lobos…_
Si isto era así no ano 1866, si houbera algunha reproduçao (que era provavle) xa temos os ursos case no 1900. Una animal  en liberdade pode vivir uns 30 anos… 

2º. Ramón Grande del Brío é a persoa que sinala ca mao na fotografía de Pena Trevinca: o documento está incluido na páxina 67 do seu comentado libro do ano 2002. É tamén o autor do artículo _Los últimos reductos del osos en el occidente Castellano-Leonés_.

Seguiremos comentando.

Deica logo.


----------



## Kodiak (10 Mar 2009 às 23:16)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Caro Trevinca,

Sem dúvida que aquilo que contas é interessante. Farto-me de procurar documentos históricos e nunca me lembrei de vasculhar os arquivos da Galiza. Onde posso comprar a Crónica da provincia de Orense? O diccionario de Madoz está acessível? Também estou interessado no livro do Ramón Grande del Brio.
Não duvido da ocorrência esporádica do urso e a prova é o urso morto em 1946.
Mas devemos ter muita cautela com as conclusões, sobretudo vindas das populações rurais da montanha. Os medos e as superstições, muito próprios destas áreas, levam por vezes a conclusões erradas. E depois criam-se lendas. O Gerês está cheia delas. Nos anos cinquenta e mesmo nos anos setenta do século passado acreditava-se ainda no lobisomem.
Isto para dizer que o facto de alguem encontrar uma uma cilha (alverice) destruída por um animal  não significa nada. Há tempos encontrei um documento muito interessantes, de 1730, que termina da seguinte maneira: "...a pelle deste bicho levou-a o caçador ao Dom Abade do Convento de Bouro aonde todos os Religiosos averiguarem ser de Tigre (sic). Outro documento de 1758 dizia a certa altura: "...tambem se tem mortos alguns tygres e outros bichos desconhecidos..." São documentos sobre o Gerês e que mostram bem os exageros cometidos. Um outro documento da mesma época relata a morte de uma rapariga degolada por um lobo-cerval (lince),  abundante por aquelas paragens, mas que não tinha capacidade para matar ninguém.


----------



## Kodiak (10 Mar 2009 às 23:29)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Caro Belem,

Não vou por aí. Gosto muito de ambas as regiões, apesar das diferenças: o Gerês eurosiberiano e o Montesinho mediterrânico.

Uma sugestão: Situação Populacional do lobo em Portugal, resultados do Censo nacional 2002/2003, relatório técnico ICN.


----------



## Kodiak (10 Mar 2009 às 23:48)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Caro Trevinca,

De facto a distribuição da cabra evolui ao longo dos tempos com regressões e extinções em algumas áreas. E o desaparecimento da cabra em Cabrera (curioso, o nome) deve ser um exemplo. Pena que o tal investigador não a tenha estudado para verificar a que subespécie pertencia. Seria a lusitanica? É bem possível que sim. Estranho é  o facto da cabra do Gerês ter resistido, enquanto desapareciam outras, em montanhas mais agrestes e isoladas, como os Picos da Europa. Mas mais estranho é a extinção da subespécie pyrenaica, nos Pirinéus, em tempos tão próximos. Como foi possível? Eu tenho as minhas suspeitas.


----------



## belem (11 Mar 2009 às 00:47)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> Caro Belem,
> 
> Não vou por aí. Gosto muito de ambas as regiões, apesar das diferenças: o Gerês eurosiberiano e o Montesinho mediterrânico.
> 
> Uma sugestão: Situação Populacional do lobo em Portugal, resultados do Censo nacional 2002/2003, relatório técnico ICN.



O Montesinho não é só mediterrânico ( embora esteja inserido nessa região biogeográfica), também tem microclimas húmidos de montanha, tem um dos maiores carvalhais contínuos da Península e possivelmente até da Europa ( alguns explorados, mas quase nunca percorridos, pois os carvalhos não necessitam praticamente de cuidados), existem numerosos cursos de água mesmo no pino do verão e a vegetação permanece bastante viçosa em numerosos locais.
O Censo Nacional do lobo 2002/2003 não diz qual o local que tem mais importância para o lobo. Essencialmente, menciona a existência de 2 subpopulações de lobo: Uma mais estável a norte do Douro e outra muito mais ameaçada a Sul do Douro.

http://portal.icnb.pt/ICNPortal/vPT2007/O+ICNB/Estudos+e+Projectos/Lobo2.htm?res=1280x960#lobo1


E já agora, obrigado pela referência.


----------



## trevinca (11 Mar 2009 às 11:09)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Estimados amigos:

Os livros que pides do século XIX soan dificeis de obter. No entanto hay algunhas reediciós:

1º. "Crónica de la Provincia de Orense", de Fernando Fulgosio. fai clik aquí: http://www.maxtor.es


2º. Do "Diccionario Geográfico, Histórico y Estadístico"de Pascual 
Madoz, non hay reedicios modermas. Porém debes consultar as bibliotecas do estado de Galiza ou Salamanca, por exemplo.


3º. O livro de Grande del Brío: Aqui fai clik: http://www.amarúediciones.com


O "Tigre" é un nome antigo de lince, ainda empleado nos séculos XVIII é XIX na Galiza e no norte de España.

Urso en Entrimo no 1972? Eu creio que era o urso polas explicacios da persona comentada. Non esquezo que coñezo homes que viron ursos direitamente nos anos 50 e 60 na área.


Deica loco, de novo.


----------



## Kodiak (11 Mar 2009 às 20:26)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Caro Belem,

O portal do ICNB pouco diz. É apenas um resumo da publicação. A publicação é muito detalhada. Vale a pena.
Eu sei que Montesinho tem microclimas húmidos. Quando me referi aos termos eurosiberiano e mediterrânico, apenas queria dizer que o Gerês se insere na região biogeográfica Eurosiberiana (tal como a Cordilheira Cantâbrica) e Montesinho na região Mediterrânica, com todas as diferenças que existem entre uma e outra. Mas o Gerês, apesar disso, também apresenta na sua vertente sul microclimas de feição mediterrânica, tal como alguns locais da vertente sul da referida cordilheira.


----------



## Kodiak (11 Mar 2009 às 22:01)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Caro Trevinca,

Estamos sempre a aprender. Liberne, gato-cravo e outros nomes já conhecia: mas, chamarem-lhe tigre?
De facto, o lince, extinto provavelmente nesta região em meados do século XIX, era muito abundante no século XVIII. Sabes dizer-me de que época são os últimos relatos do lince no Xurés? No Gerês chamava-se lobo-cerval (ao lobo chamavam-lhe também lobo asnal).
Conheces homens que viram ursos na região nos anos cinquenta? Na região do Xurés?


----------



## Kodiak (11 Mar 2009 às 23:24)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Obrigado Trevinca


Já pedi o livro Cronica de la Provincia de Orense


----------



## belem (11 Mar 2009 às 23:26)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> Caro Belem,
> 
> O portal do ICNB pouco diz. É apenas um resumo da publicação. A publicação é muito detalhada. Vale a pena.
> Eu sei que Montesinho tem microclimas húmidos. Quando me referi aos termos eurosiberiano e mediterrânico, apenas queria dizer que o Gerês se insere na região biogeográfica Eurosiberiana (tal como a Cordilheira Cantâbrica) e Montesinho na região Mediterrânica, com todas as diferenças que existem entre uma e outra. Mas o Gerês, apesar disso, também apresenta na sua vertente sul microclimas de feição mediterrânica, tal como alguns locais da vertente sul da referida cordilheira.



Caro Kodiak,

Tens o link desse estudo?
Acredito que valha a pena, por isso estou interessado.
Eu sei que Gerês e Montesinho são de diferentes regiões biogeográficas, pois acabei de o dizer.
Mas essas diferenças, não nos dizem muito sobre as capacidades de albergar lobos, ursos-pardos,etc  ou não... O que essencialmente importa é áreas grandes com habitat natural disponível, longe de grandes centros urbanos  e com muitas fontes de alimento.


----------



## belem (11 Mar 2009 às 23:36)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> Caro Trevinca,
> 
> Estamos sempre a aprender. Liberne, gato-cravo e outros nomes já conhecia: mas, chamarem-lhe tigre?
> De facto, o lince, extinto provavelmente nesta região em meados do século XIX, era muito abundante no século XVIII. Sabes dizer-me de que época são os últimos relatos do lince no Xurés? No Gerês chamava-se lobo-cerval (ao lobo chamavam-lhe também lobo asnal).
> Conheces homens que viram ursos na região nos anos cinquenta? Na região do Xurés?



Sinceramente já tinha ouvido chamarem tigre ao lince.


----------



## trevinca (11 Mar 2009 às 23:46)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Estimado Kodiak:

Na Espanha: lince, lobo cerval, gato clavo, tigre, lubicán (Galiza).

Na zona de León, foi empleado por algunha persoa o término "tigre montés" que é mais apropiado.

¿Cándo desapareceu o lince do Xurés? Teño que repasar miñas notas. No entanto, no livro de DELIBES y RODRÍGUEZ sob o lince espanhol (publicado no 1990 polo ICONA), referen que o que fora Presidente da Federación da Caça Espanhola, o profesor Trigo de Yarto, veu unha piel dun lince na serra do Xurés, algo vella. Trigo de Yarto ainda vivía nos anos noventa.

Efectivamente, coñezo algunha persona que veu ursos direitamente nos anos 40 e 50, na área Xurés-Gerêz-Montalegre. Tamén guardias civiles que testemunhan que por aquel entao se veían ainda ursos na serra.

Boas noites.-


----------



## Kodiak (12 Mar 2009 às 00:04)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Que é o caso de Montesinho e sobretudo do Gerês. O Gerês com o azar de ficar relativamente próximo de áreas urbanas mas a sorte de ser muito acidentado e não ter estradas pelo interior. Ainda hoje, por exemplo, tentei ascender ao Altar de Cabrões (1538 m) pela vertente norte mas voltei para trás devido às ladeiras escorregadias com neve e gelo. Conheces bem o Gerês? Aquele que só é possível fazer a pé?  Não estou a falar do Gerês de Albergaria, Leonte ou Vilarinho das Furnas.
A publicação está à venda, creio, na loja do ICNB em Lisboa.


----------



## trevinca (12 Mar 2009 às 22:22)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Estimados amigos:

O lince estaba ainda presente nas montanhas que facían fronterira con Trás-Os-Montes nos anos 60, segundo as referencias oficiais espanholas: "Servicio de Pesca Continental, Caza y Parques Nacionales". Anos 1967 ó 1968.


----------



## Kodiak (12 Mar 2009 às 23:18)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Caro Belem,

O maior carvalhal de Quercus pyrenaica, situa-se na serra da Nogueira. Tem, ou tinha, aproximadamente 8.000 hectares. 
Mas ao falar-se de carvalhais é preciso distinguir a espécie dominante. Os maiores carvalhais de Quercus robur de Portugal, os mais ricos de todos os carvalhais, do ponto de vista florístico e faunístico, estão do lado de cá. Os carvalhais de Quercus robur desta região albergam mais de uma centena de espécies desde o carvalho e o arando, as dominantes, ao teixo e ao azevinho, passando por uma enorme variedade de plantas. Existem ainda nesta região mais de 8000 teixos adultos alguns com datas próximas ou anteriores à fundação do nosso país. São impressionantes pelo porte e pela idade. E também pela raridade. Teixos iguais, só nas montanhas mais altas da Galiza,  nas Astúrias e Pirinéus. Aqui existe o quarto azevinhal mais importante da Península e os últimos núcleos de pinheiro silvestre autóctone de Portugal, relíquia que sobreviveu ao aquecimento do clima, após a glaciação do Wurm. É claro que tudo isto tem a ver o meio, contribuindo de forma decisiva as condições do clima. E um meio destes permite a sobrevivência de importantes populações de predadores e de presas. E apesar das pressões existentes e das tentativas de transformar o Gerês num destino turístico qualquer, a fauna tem vindo a prosperar nos últimos anos, com excepção de uma ou outra espécie. Mas também te digo, que não sei o que é pior, se o turismo, que apesar de tudo é possível controlar, se os "palitos" que querem semear em Montesinho.


----------



## Kodiak (12 Mar 2009 às 23:23)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Caro Trevinca,

Outra notícia importante. Consegues dizer-me em que locais? Ou pelo menos a referência exacta?

Recebi hoje resposta da livraria de Salamanca e o livro sobre Orense já está a caminho de Portugal.


----------



## belem (13 Mar 2009 às 01:48)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> Que é o caso de Montesinho e sobretudo do Gerês. O Gerês com o azar de ficar relativamente próximo de áreas urbanas mas a sorte de ser muito acidentado e não ter estradas pelo interior. Ainda hoje, por exemplo, tentei ascender ao Altar de Cabrões (1538 m) pela vertente norte mas voltei para trás devido às ladeiras escorregadias com neve e gelo. Conheces bem o Gerês? Aquele que só é possível fazer a pé?  Não estou a falar do Gerês de Albergaria, Leonte ou Vilarinho das Furnas.
> A publicação está à venda, creio, na loja do ICNB em Lisboa.



Essa zona é a da Serra do Gerês propriamente dita ( onde andaste)?
Eu fiz trabalho de campo, numa zona com estrada ( a que sobe a Mata de Albergaria), mas entrei para dentro da mata ( claro!).
Em 2008, tive nas serras acima de Melgaço ( que tinham algumas bolsas isoladas de floresta de caducifólias ( e lembro-me de ver azevinho) rodeadas por vastas zonas rochosas cobertas de pinhal, mato arbustivo e uma vasta flora fanerogâmica, depois avancei até à fronteira e desci por Entrimo/Xures espanhol  até Portugal, para descer outra vez pela Mata da Albergaria.
Só encontrei 1 espécie de coléoptero luminoso na primeira viagem em 2006 ( início de Julho), junto às Caldas do Gerês e tinha uma luz constante e verde, que brilhava no chão nas bermas dos caminhos ( pensa-se que sejam Lampyris iberica, pois as amostras não ficaram comigo e o que é facto é que não foram analizadas).Na Mata da Albergaria vimos a mesma espécie. Às armadilhas luminosas chegavam dezenas de machos!  Isto numa zona com muitos veados e garranos... Andarão lobos nesta zona , pelo menos de passagem? 
 Em Montesinho, encontrei facilmente 2 espécies.
Existem relatos  confirmados ( (?) a fonte é um doutorado  da CIBIO)  de uns que voam com a luz sempre acesa em Terras de Bouro em Junho, mas eu fui um pouco tarde e não vi nada disso.


----------



## belem (13 Mar 2009 às 02:38)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> Caro Belem,
> 
> O maior carvalhal de Quercus pyrenaica, situa-se na serra da Nogueira. Tem, ou tinha, aproximadamente 8.000 hectares.
> Mas ao falar-se de carvalhais é preciso distinguir a espécie dominante. Os maiores carvalhais de Quercus robur de Portugal, os mais ricos de todos os carvalhais, do ponto de vista florístico e faunístico, estão do lado de cá. Os carvalhais de Quercus robur desta região albergam mais de uma centena de espécies desde o carvalho e o arando, as dominantes, ao teixo e ao azevinho, passando por uma enorme variedade de plantas. Existem ainda nesta região mais de 8000 teixos adultos alguns com datas próximas ou anteriores à fundação do nosso país. São impressionantes pelo porte e pela idade. E também pela raridade. Teixos iguais, só nas montanhas mais altas da Galiza,  nas Astúrias e Pirinéus. Aqui existe o quarto azevinhal mais importante da Península e os últimos núcleos de pinheiro silvestre autóctone de Portugal, relíquia que sobreviveu ao aquecimento do clima, após a glaciação do Wurm. É claro que tudo isto tem a ver o meio, contribuindo de forma decisiva as condições do clima. E um meio destes permite a sobrevivência de importantes populações de predadores e de presas. E apesar das pressões existentes e das tentativas de transformar o Gerês num destino turístico qualquer, a fauna tem vindo a prosperar nos últimos anos, com excepção de uma ou outra espécie. Mas também te digo, que não sei o que é pior, se o turismo, que apesar de tudo é possível controlar, se os "palitos" que querem semear em Montesinho.



Eu sei que o Gerês tem muitas coisas boas, senão nem me dava ao trabalho de fazer várias centenas de kms de carro, só para lá ficar 2 dias.
Já vi que adoras a zona e com alguma razão sentes muito entusiasmo, mas isso não me impede de dar também o devido valor a Montesinho, o único local em Portugal onde provavelmente entram ursos ( e onde penetram montanhas da Sanabria, local reconhecido pelas autoridades espanholas como habitat do urso-pardo...), onde há uma área superior ao Gerês,enormes carvalhais e castinçais com uma riqueza interessante a nível de fauna e flora, onde há muitos rios e florestas também e montanhas longínquas e algo inacessíveis. Um dos melhores locais( senão o melhor de momento) para o lobo-ibérico.
Em Portugal  nenhum carvalhal que conheça, atinge a imponência , diversidade e beleza dos carvalhais do Gerês, é um facto.
É um local muito específico, um dos poucos na Europa com floresta nebulosa do tipo Olympic National Park, com grandes grinaldas de musgo a atapetar árvores e solo, numerosos teixos, uvas do monte e azevinhos ( entre outros). Não é qualquer local que regista mais de 2,5 metros de chuva por ano e tem uma floresta nativa primitiva intacta em alguns locais... Mas também se vê muita área de pinheiro-bravo e pior em alguns pontos até acácia e eucalipto... Em Montesinho é o pinheiro-bravo...
Sinceramente espero que isto acabe, porque não tem qualquer interesse para o nosso Gerês.
Quanto aos palitos não entendi lá muito bem...
Serão os parques eólicos que querem semear no Gerês ( e terás dito por engano Montesinho)?
É que eu sinceramente, não quero ver palitos semeados nem no Gerês e nem em Montesinho.


----------



## trevinca (13 Mar 2009 às 07:28)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Bo día:

É certo que a área de Montesinho, con suas grandes posibilidades ecoloxicas, pode receber algun urso. Polo  que comentades: un carballal de 8.000 hectáreas... Iso é moitísimo, e colococaría a Montensinho na categoría dos carballais millores da Península, tipo Muniellos, nas Asturias, terra de sempre de ursos e uns dos luares millores en hábitat da especie urso de tuda a Cordilheira Cantábrica. Máis Montensinho ten tamén pinhais e sob tudo castinheiros... Curiosamente, na zona de Cabrera-Teleno, eisiste unha masa de Pinus pinaster de máis de 8.000 hectáreas (e iso que no 1998 foron queimadas unhas 5.000 pola lume do ejército de terra): é unha masa de Pinus con moitos séculos e que coñece moi ben o urso...

No libro de Grande del Brío diz-se que alguns informantes da terra de Alcañices (na mesma fronteira) falan de presença de ursos que se achegaría até aos anos 80...

Seguirei a comentar pola noite.


----------



## Dan (13 Mar 2009 às 09:07)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

O que me dizem da auto-estrada das rias baixas? Não será uma barreira praticamente intransponível para os ursos?


----------



## belem (13 Mar 2009 às 22:45)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Dan disse:


> O que me dizem da auto-estrada das rias baixas? Não será uma barreira praticamente intransponível para os ursos?



Não conheço essa auto-estrada.
Sabes-me dizer de e para onde vai?
Quantidade de tráfego?
Que barreiras tem?
Existem vários casos de ursos, lobos e até linces que atravessam auto-estradas mas eu gostava de saber como essa via é.


----------



## Kodiak (13 Mar 2009 às 22:49)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

A parte do Gerês mais isolada é a região oriental. A estrada de Albergaria atravessa a zona ocidental que dá acesso à Galiza. É muito interessante em todas as épocas do ano menos no Verão. No Outono, a partir de Outubro/Novembro cobre-se de tonalidades fora do vulgar, amarelo-dourado, castanho... e no Inverno cai alguma neve. A Primavera é lindíssima ao longo da estrada que leva a Vilarinho. É este o percurso procurado pelo turismo. Ainda assim é rica em fauna. Esta área não tem veado devido à vegetação muito cerrada. Mas tem muito corço (aquilo que deves ter ouvido ou visto), e sobretudo uma densidade extraordinária de marta Martes martes, estudada recentemente com o auxilio de estações fotográficas permanentes. Nesta zona e respondendo à tua pergunta há uma alcateia. Alimenta-se basicamente de garranos. Temos um registo fotográfico recente de um abate às 5.30 da manhã. As imagens são muito curiosas.
O acesso à zona central/oriental não é fácil, porque não há estradas e é muito acidentada, muitos desfiladeiros e escarpas. Traçando uma linha recta desde a estrada de Albergaria, na direcção dos Picos da Fonte Fria desenvolve-se ao longo aproximadamente de 25  Km, sem presença humana.
A zona que eu tentei subir obriga a uma grande volta pelo Xurés (estrada encerrada pelo Parque do Xurés) e no fim da estrada a uma subida, a pé (não há trilho) de média/grande dificuldade. Quando a neve permanece como é o caso torna-se complicado. Chega-se finalmente à zona nordeste do Parque, das mais elevadas.
Os montes acima de Melgaço são os montes de Castro Laboreiro, mas aí existem muitos carvalhais (Quercus pyrenaica). Digo que é a região de Castro porque a fronteira que conduz a Entrimo é a fronteira da Ameijoeira ou Ameixoeira como dizem os galegos.
Já agora uma curiosidade: que pirilampos (utilizando o termo comum) existem na região. No Verão vejo alguns mas não sei identificar.


----------



## Kodiak (13 Mar 2009 às 23:09)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Caro Trevinca,

O carvalhal de 8000 hectares situa-se na serra da Nogueira, um pouco a sul de Montesinho.  É diferente de Muniellos. O carvalhal de Muniellos é de Quercus petraea, mais próximo do Quercus robur. Encontras também magníficos carvalhais (Q. robur) na serra dos Picos de Ancares, na Galiza, onde ainda aparece o urso.


----------



## Kodiak (13 Mar 2009 às 23:30)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Ah! Esqueci a parte dos palitos. Refiro-me naturalmente aos parques eólicos. Uma ameaça tanto para Montesinho (já tem uma barreira virada a Espanha) como para o Gerês. Tenho receio que um dia não nada sobre!


----------



## belem (13 Mar 2009 às 23:47)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> A parte do Gerês mais isolada é a região oriental. A estrada de Albergaria atravessa a zona ocidental que dá acesso à Galiza. É muito interessante em todas as épocas do ano menos no Verão. No Outono, a partir de Outubro/Novembro cobre-se de tonalidades fora do vulgar, amarelo-dourado, castanho... e no Inverno cai alguma neve. A Primavera é lindíssima ao longo da estrada que leva a Vilarinho. É este o percurso procurado pelo turismo. Ainda assim é rica em fauna. Esta área não tem veado devido à vegetação muito cerrada. Mas tem muito corço (aquilo que deves ter ouvido ou visto), e sobretudo uma densidade extraordinária de marta Martes martes, estudada recentemente com o auxilio de estações fotográficas permanentes. Nesta zona e respondendo à tua pergunta há uma alcateia. Alimenta-se basicamente de garranos. Temos um registo fotográfico recente de um abate às 5.30 da manhã. As imagens são muito curiosas.
> O acesso à zona central/oriental não é fácil, porque não há estradas e é muito acidentada, muitos desfiladeiros e escarpas. Traçando uma linha recta desde a estrada de Albergaria, na direcção dos Picos da Fonte Fria desenvolve-se ao longo aproximadamente de 25  Km, sem presença humana.
> A zona que eu tentei subir obriga a uma grande volta pelo Xurés (estrada encerrada pelo Parque do Xurés) e no fim da estrada a uma subida, a pé (não há trilho) de média/grande dificuldade. Quando a neve permanece como é o caso torna-se complicado. Chega-se finalmente à zona nordeste do Parque, das mais elevadas.
> Os montes acima de Melgaço são os montes de Castro Laboreiro, mas aí existem muitos carvalhais (Quercus pyrenaica). Digo que é a região de Castro porque a fronteira que conduz a Entrimo é a fronteira da Ameijoeira ou Ameixoeira como dizem os galegos.
> Já agora uma curiosidade: que pirilampos (utilizando o termo comum) existem na região. No Verão vejo alguns mas não sei identificar.



Pois já tive a ver aqui num mapa e de facto a parte oriental é muito isolada.
Na Mata de Albergaria pareceu-me ter visto veados, pois eram muito grandes para ser corços. Fico muito feliz por saber que haviam lá lobos!!
Os montes onde andei ( perto de Melgaço) estão acima em altitude, mas não em latitude ( Melgaço fica a menos altitude e virado para norte).
Os carvalhais eram dispersos e apenas os vi em bolsas. Provavelmente haverão mais para ver. Do outro lado do Rio Minho, via campos eólicos em Espanha...
Castro Laboreiro fica um pouco mais a norte e para o interior ( parece-me) e lembro-me de ter parado algures na Ameij(x)oeira.
Que tipo de luzes de pirilampo vês? Luzes em vôo? No chão? E de que côr?
Eu no Gerês conheço apenas géneros, pois as espécies ainda não foram identificadas. Conheço a Lampyris sp e a Lamprohiza sp.
Eu quando estive no Gerês, apenas encontrei uma espécie, a  Lampyris ( iberica?). Vi algumas fêmeas a brilharem, na berma das ruas, perto de Caldas do Gerês. Existe uma referência sobre a presença da Lamprohiza paulinoi no Gerês, mas o autor já descartou essa hipótese ( porque a Lamprohiza que encontrou afinal é diferente em importantes aspectos) assim como a hipótese de ser a Lamprohiza mulsanti ( porque o macho desta espécie não brilha, ao contrário da espécie que foi encontrada no Gerês que era bem luminescente).
Já as fêmeas de L. mulsanti são muito brilhantes e apresentam numerosos órgãos luminosos e uma cutícula clara que serve para reflectir ainda mais a sua luz!
Poderão haver mais espécies no Gerês, como o interessante Phosphaenus hemipterus.


----------



## Fil (14 Mar 2009 às 00:46)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



belem disse:


> Não conheço essa auto-estrada.
> Sabes-me dizer de e para onde vai?
> Quantidade de tráfego?
> Que barreiras tem?
> Existem vários casos de ursos, lobos e até linces que atravessam auto-estradas mas eu gostava de saber como essa via é.








Vai até Vigo. Não tem muito tráfego, por enquanto, mas eu não estou a ver um urso passar uma auto-estrada... 



Kodiak disse:


> Caro Trevinca,
> 
> O carvalhal de 8000 hectares situa-se na serra da Nogueira, um pouco a sul de Montesinho.  É diferente de Muniellos. O carvalhal de Muniellos é de Quercus petraea, mais próximo do Quercus robur. Encontras também magníficos carvalhais (Q. robur) na serra dos Picos de Ancares, na Galiza, onde ainda aparece o urso.



O carvalhal da Nogueira estende-se para o P.N. Montesinho. Mas agora são os castanheiros que estão na moda, bastante rentáveis.

Quantos às torres eólicas, em Montesinho já não vejo grande inconveniente, ficariam pegadas às torres espanholas. A poluição visual já está feita, ao menos tiramos algum rendimento para nós também.


----------



## belem (14 Mar 2009 às 01:20)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Fil disse:


> Vai até Vigo. Não tem muito tráfego, por enquanto, mas eu não estou a ver um urso passar uma auto-estrada...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Os ursos penso que atravessam auto-estradas  e se tiver pouco tráfego tanto melhor.
E possivelmente usam outros caminhos.
Mas só se saberá se tal acontece no Montesinho após  trabalho de campo.
Mas eu gostaria de saber mais coisas sobre essa auto-estrada. É a A52?


----------



## Dan (14 Mar 2009 às 01:34)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



belem disse:


> Os ursos penso que atravessam auto-estradas  e se tiver pouco tráfego tanto melhor.
> E possivelmente usam outros caminhos.
> Mas só se saberá após  trabalho de campo.
> Mas eu gostaria de saber mais coisas sobre essa auto-estrada. É a A52?



É mesmo a A52.


----------



## Kodiak (14 Mar 2009 às 03:11)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

A  instalação de um parque eólica em Montesinho é um precedente  gravíssimo. Trata-se de uma área classificada com estatuto de parque natural. É uma  aberração só vista neste país. A título de exemplo, as autoridades galegas não permitem por lei a instalação deste tipo de infra-estruturas nos parques naturais e o mesmo se passa nas Astúrias. E depois não se trata apenas de uma questão de poluição visual. Trata-se também da abertura de acessos que quebram o isolamento de áreas naturais, para não falar de outras questões. A mim impressiona-me a facilidade com que as pessoas trocam tudo pelo dinheiro.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Mar 2009 às 11:20)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Só mesmo em Portugal



> Câmara de Alcanena lucra 200 mil euros anuais com parque eólico
> 
> 
> 
> O presidente da Câmara Municipal de Alcanena, Luís Azevedo, informou os eleitos da assembleia municipal que a autarquia está a lucrar 200 mil euros por ano (2,5% do valor facturado anualmente pela empresa) com o parque eólico “Chão Falcão 3” que está a ser implementado desde Julho de 2008 no lugar de Vale Alto, na freguesia de Minde. Ao todo já foram colocadas 9 torres que geram dois megawatts de energia por hora, funcionando cerca de 2 mil horas por ano. Para além deste valor, a autarquia já recebeu os 250 mil euros prometidos, ao abrigo do protocolo de mecenato social, realizado com a empresa responsável pela instalação deste parque eólico no concelho. Segundo Luís Azevedo, ficou ainda acordado que a empresa ia conferir, dentro do mecenato, apoio financeiro Junta de Freguesia de Minde no valor de 25 mil euros.



Isto tudo no PNSAC(Parque natural das serras D'aire e Candeeiros).


----------



## trevinca (14 Mar 2009 às 12:02)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Pensava falar sobre as autovías, mas já começastes vosostros. Efectivamente, fazem-lhe muito dano ao urso do noroeste. Com maior motivo, porque há duas estradas deste tipo que se construíram sem contar com os ursos: a autovía das Rias Baixas e a de Madri-A Coruña. A primeira, porque põe travas aos exemplares que desde Trevinca ou Sanabria se dirijam para o Sul; e a segunda, porque impede a comunicação com os ursos asturianos, à altura do Porto do Manzanal e Astorga. No entanto, estes ursos levam aqui bastantes anos, os suficientes para conhecer todo o território e as boas possibilidades de todos os habitat existentes ¿Por qué não os de Montesinho?


----------



## trevinca (14 Mar 2009 às 15:32)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Caro Kodiak:

As massas de robles desta zona são, por regra geral, desse tipo. Não será nenhuma surpresa. De facto, pode observar-se bosques de tal tipo no mapa exposto (representados por uma cor verde): à altura do Porto de Foncebadón (1.500 m.) e na área que vai do Porto do Peñón (1.840 m.) até o Teleno (2.188). Este de Montesinho seria o maior, sem nenhuma dúvida. Nos dantes citados conhece-se o passo de urso actual, sobretudo no área de Foncebadón. E pergunto: As massas de cor verde cerca de Vinhais e a fronteira de que classe de arbolado são?

Saludos.

O livro do lince: FERNÁNDEZ DE CAÑETE Y MARTÍNEZ (1969): "La caza en España". Tomo I. Ministerio de Información y Turismo. Madrid, páginas 293 a 301.
Pede-o à Biblioteca Nacional de Espanha, remetem fotocopias de páginas pedidas prévio pagamento, não excessivamente caro.-


----------



## Kodiak (14 Mar 2009 às 16:04)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Thunderboy,

Ao dizer que a instalação de um parque eólico em Montesinho constituiria um grave precedente esqueci completamente a situação do Parque Natural da Serra de Aire. 
O problema do nosso país é que primeiro fazem-se as coisas e só depois é que se olha ao ordenamento do território. Foi sempre assim e assim será.
E o caso das eólicas é mais um exemplo. Vamos assistir serenamente à ocupação dos últimos espaços protegidos de Portugal. E quando for tarde o Governo decretará finalmente a sua proibição. Entretanto as autarquias receberão uns míseros tostões que serão empregues na abertura de mais umas estradas que não servem ninguém nem vão a lado algum, os promotores irão encher os bolsos com os subsídios pagos pelo Estado (os contribuinte) e o contribuinte irá pagar mais cara a electricidade, quando os subsídios finalizarem.


----------



## Kodiak (14 Mar 2009 às 16:15)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Caro Trevinca,

Conheço mal a área a norte de Vinhais. Passei lá uma ou duas vezes em visita ao PN de Montesinho. Mas lembro-me de ver bosquetes de Quercus pyrenaica, como seria de esperar. As áreas a verde do mapa devem corresponder, grosso modo, a uma mistura de pinhais (talvez de Pinus pinaster) com carvalhais. De qualquer das formas, tratando-se do mapa que é, um mapa turistico, não te fies na mancha. Se calhar já nem existe.
Obrigado pela referência.


----------



## Kodiak (14 Mar 2009 às 16:40)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Caro Belem,

Pois a mim parece-me que as duas auto-estradas irão impedir a expansão do urso para sul. Conheço as duas vias e não me lembro de ver passagens inferiores que possam permitir a circulação da fauna, como seria desejável.
Mas posso estar enganado. Entretanto as autoridades de León e das Astúrias estão a proceder a alterações nas auto-estradas de modo a possibilitar a circulação dos ursos naquelas regiões. É uma boa medida que possibilitará a troca de genes entre ambas as populações. Por cá retalha-se o território e isolam-se as populações. Definitivamente a salvaguarda do património natural não está na agenda dos portugueses em geral e na dos governantes em particular


----------



## Dan (14 Mar 2009 às 18:04)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



trevinca disse:


> Caro Kodiak:
> 
> As massas de robles desta zona são, por regra geral, desse tipo. Não será nenhuma surpresa. De facto, pode observar-se bosques de tal tipo no mapa exposto (representados por uma cor verde): à altura do Porto de Foncebadón (1.500 m.) e na área que vai do Porto do Peñón (1.840 m.) até o Teleno (2.188). Este de Montesinho seria o maior, sem nenhuma dúvida. Nos dantes citados conhece-se o passo de urso actual, sobretudo no área de Foncebadón. E pergunto: As massas de cor verde cerca de Vinhais e a fronteira de que classe de arbolado são?
> 
> ...




Essa área ainda apresenta um bom coberto vegetal.


----------



## trevinca (14 Mar 2009 às 18:50)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Passos para a fauna em ditas estradas há; mas são muito poucos. Concretamente, nos arredores dos portos de Canda e o Padornelo, na autovía de Vigo; e no Porto de Manzanal, na autovía da Coruña.


----------



## trevinca (14 Mar 2009 às 18:56)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Caro Dam: 
Acabo de ver a fotografia e concordo que está bem para a fauna do Noroeste peninsular (incluindo ao urso). Parece-se bastante ao área de Foncebadón (entre as cidades de Astorga e Ponferrada).

Saludos.-


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2009 às 19:35)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> Thunderboy,
> 
> Ao dizer que a instalação de um parque eólico em Montesinho constituiria um grave precedente esqueci completamente a situação do Parque Natural da Serra de Aire.
> O problema do nosso país é que primeiro fazem-se as coisas e só depois é que se olha ao ordenamento do território. Foi sempre assim e assim será.
> E o caso das eólicas é mais um exemplo. Vamos assistir serenamente à ocupação dos últimos espaços protegidos de Portugal. E quando for tarde o Governo decretará finalmente a sua proibição. Entretanto as autarquias receberão uns míseros tostões que serão empregues na abertura de mais umas estradas que não servem ninguém nem vão a lado algum, os promotores irão encher os bolsos com os subsídios pagos pelo Estado (os contribuinte) e o contribuinte irá pagar mais cara a electricidade, quando os subsídios finalizarem.



Não é o Parque Natural da Serra de Aire que tem uma pedreira cuja dimensão deverá ser travada com os parque eólicos anunciados?
Não é esse mesmo parque que todos os anos é consumido pelos incêndios de Verão?

Não vejo em que é que as eólicas na serra de Aire poderão agravar a situação ambiental neste parque natural.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Mar 2009 às 19:43)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



AnDré disse:


> Não é o Parque Natural da Serra de Aire que tem uma pedreira cuja dimensão deverá ser travada com os parque eólicos anunciados?
> Não é esse mesmo parque que todos os anos é consumido pelos incêndios de Verão?
> 
> Não vejo em que é que as eólicas na serra de Aire poderão agravar a situação ambiental neste parque natural.



Eu da minha casa consigo avistar uma das muitas pedreiras inactivas numa encosta Serra
É uma pena estas situações estarem por resolver e sim esta zona também é fortemente afectada por incêndios, tanto que me lembro que houve um ano que o fumo rolou serra abaixo como nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## Kodiak (14 Mar 2009 às 23:46)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Não, os parques eólicos não vão agravar a situação do Parque Natural da serra de Aire. O Parque Natural da serra de Aire já tinha e tem problemas de sobra. Se calhar nem deveria ser um Parque Natural. Trata-se de uma questão de princípio. Os parques naturais integrados do Sistema de Áreas Protegidas foram criados tendo em vista determinados objectivos, a conservação da paisagem, da fauna, da flora etc. Portanto não faz sentido introduzir repentinamente um elemento estranho que ainda por cima colide com a conservação dos valores naturais. O nosso país tem território que chegue para as eólicas. Deixem em paz o que resta, que infelizmente já é muito pouco.


----------



## Kodiak (15 Mar 2009 às 00:21)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Caro Trevinca,

Se a foto representa a área a norte de Vinhais (a serra da Coroa?) então parece-me bem, se comparada com a maioria do território português. Vejo na foto algum pinhal de Pinus pinaster misturado com carvalhal e matos. E ao longe alguns lameiros mais ou menos bem conservados. Parece-me um bom habitat. É uma paisagem típica do nordeste, humanizada, em mosaico, favorável ao lobo, ao corço e ao viado. E é também boa para o urso, mas aqui permanece uma questão, que é a questão central. O território português não tem capacidade para albergar uma população de ursos. Seria preciso um corredor contínuo de Montesinho ao Gerês para isto acontecer. Ora, todos sabemos que existe uma barreira ao centro, que é a veiga de Chaves, com uma densidade populacional enorme e com uma auto-estrada que a corta ao meio. O urso só sobrevive nas Astúrias porque as autoridades regionais tiveram o bom senso de criar uma rede contínua de parques naturais e nacionais  na Cordilheira Cantâbrica (Somiedo, Muniellos, Redes etc), que, por si, já era muito isolada. E mesmo assim os organismos ligados à conservação do urso fazem imensos esforços para proteger a espécie. De outro modo já teria desaparecido. Vejam, por exemplo, a dificuldade em conservar o urso nos Pirinéus apesar da extensão destas montanhas. Em conclusão o urso até poderá chegar a Montesinho (menos ao Gerês) mas será sempre uma visita de ocasião.


----------



## Kodiak (15 Mar 2009 às 00:40)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Caro Belem,
Ainda não percebi o teu trajecto. Para se chegar à fronteira da Ameijoeira é obrigatório ir de Melgaço a Lamas de Mouro (16 KM), de Lamas a Castro Labooreiro (12 Km) e de Castro á Ameijoeira (10 Km). Há um outro trajecto até Lamas de Mouro, a partir da Peneda, mas depois o caminho é o mesmo. Se calhar foi feito durante a noite devido aos pirilampos e não viste a paisagem. E por falar em pirilampos, vejo-os pousados com uma luz amarelada, ou esverdeada? Não sei identificar a espécie.


----------



## belem (15 Mar 2009 às 00:46)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> Caro Belem,
> 
> Pois a mim parece-me que as duas auto-estradas irão impedir a expansão do urso para sul. Conheço as duas vias e não me lembro de ver passagens inferiores que possam permitir a circulação da fauna, como seria desejável.
> Mas posso estar enganado. Entretanto as autoridades de León e das Astúrias estão a proceder a alterações nas auto-estradas de modo a possibilitar a circulação dos ursos naquelas regiões. É uma boa medida que possibilitará a troca de genes entre ambas as populações. Por cá retalha-se o território e isolam-se as populações. Definitivamente a salvaguarda do património natural não está na agenda dos portugueses em geral e na dos governantes em particular



Em relação ao caso de Montesinho eu só vejo uma e não impede a circulação de ursos para o sul em todo o perímetro.
Além de que os ursos por vezes atravessam as AE, sobretudo as que têm pouco tráfego. Mas gostaria de visitar o local e ver por mim mesmo.
As autoridades das Asturias e Leon vão alterar auto-estradas? Isso é muito bom, sabes se a A52 é uma delas?


----------



## belem (15 Mar 2009 às 01:03)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> Caro Belem,
> Ainda não percebi o teu trajecto. Para se chegar à fronteira da Ameijoeira é obrigatório ir de Melgaço a Lamas de Mouro (16 KM), de Lamas a Castro Labooreiro (12 Km) e de Castro á Ameijoeira (10 Km). Há um outro trajecto até Lamas de Mouro, a partir da Peneda, mas depois o caminho é o mesmo. Se calhar foi feito durante a noite devido aos pirilampos e não viste a paisagem. E por falar em pirilampos, vejo-os pousados com uma luz amarelada, ou esverdeada? Não sei identificar a espécie.



Sim foi mais ou menos esse o trajecto que fiz. Como disse fui de Melgaço a Castro Laboreiro e depois fui até à Ameijoeira. Devo ter passado por Lamas de Mouro.
Em que época os vês?
Eu hoje vi o primeiro pirilampo adulto do ano, um Luciola lusitanica a brilhar uma luz amarela em vôo a qual piscava.


----------



## thunderboy (15 Mar 2009 às 01:11)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> Não, os parques eólicos não vão agravar a situação do Parque Natural da serra de Aire. O Parque Natural da serra de Aire já tinha e tem problemas de sobra. Se calhar nem deveria ser um Parque Natural. Trata-se de uma questão de princípio. Os parques naturais integrados do Sistema de Áreas Protegidas foram criados tendo em vista determinados objectivos, a conservação da paisagem, da fauna, da flora etc. Portanto não faz sentido introduzir repentinamente um elemento estranho que ainda por cima colide com a conservação dos valores naturais. O nosso país tem território que chegue para as eólicas. Deixem em paz o que resta, que infelizmente já é muito pouco.



Discordo completamente
Se assim fosse todos os locais desprezados pelo Homem continuariam a ser desprezados. Têm que haver parques Naturais para zelar pela protecção de toda a fauna e flora mesmo que as regras impostas não sejam cumpridas. Não podemos apenas deixar de proteger uma zona apenas porque está poluida/danificada, há é que proteger esses locais e proteger os em risco


----------



## belem (15 Mar 2009 às 01:21)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> Caro Trevinca,
> 
> Se a foto representa a área a norte de Vinhais (a serra da Coroa?) então parece-me bem, se comparada com a maioria do território português. Vejo na foto algum pinhal de Pinus pinaster misturado com carvalhal e matos. E ao longe alguns lameiros mais ou menos bem conservados. Parece-me um bom habitat. É uma paisagem típica do nordeste, humanizada, em mosaico, favorável ao lobo, ao corço e ao viado. E é também boa para o urso, mas aqui permanece uma questão, que é a questão central. O território português não tem capacidade para albergar uma população de ursos. Seria preciso um corredor contínuo de Montesinho ao Gerês para isto acontecer. Ora, todos sabemos que existe uma barreira ao centro, que é a veiga de Chaves, com uma densidade populacional enorme e com uma auto-estrada que a corta ao meio. O urso só sobrevive nas Astúrias porque as autoridades regionais tiveram o bom senso de criar uma rede contínua de parques naturais e nacionais  na Cordilheira Cantâbrica (Somiedo, Muniellos, Redes etc), que, por si, já era muito isolada. E mesmo assim os organismos ligados à conservação do urso fazem imensos esforços para proteger a espécie. De outro modo já teria desaparecido. Vejam, por exemplo, a dificuldade em conservar o urso nos Pirinéus apesar da extensão destas montanhas. Em conclusão o urso até poderá chegar a Montesinho (menos ao Gerês) mas será sempre uma visita de ocasião.



Sim o território português tem hipóteses escassas para já de albergar uma população estável de ursos.
Mas parte do  território de ursos pode incluir certas zonas de Portugal e como tal isso é um factor com peso e a ter em conta. 
Quando vierem as provas científicas de que há ursos em Portugal isso mudaria alguns aspectos, sobretudo a nível de conservação. Seria uma descoberta com consequências tendencionalmente positivas.
Eu sinceramente já tinha pensado na criação de reservas a nível de possíveis ligações/corredores naturais entre diferentes zonas, entre as quais a Peneda-Gerês, Montesinho e o Douro Internacional.


----------



## trevinca (15 Mar 2009 às 01:22)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Caro Kodiak:

Podo estar de acordo en muitas coisas. Outras necesitam puntulizacios.
As autoridades regionais espanholas pouco han feito que non estuvera xa en rodaxe. Foi, en realidade, o Goberno central quen salvou o urso iberico de desaparecer: ca creaçao do Coto de Reres, nos anos 40, e sobretudo ca creaçao da Reserva de Somiedo nos anos 50. Posteriormente, se farían as _Reservas Nacionales_, a partires do ano 1966, o que ia a suponher que o lobo tambén fora beneficiado: por exemplo, ca Reserva da SERRA DE LA CULEBRA, moi perto de Montesinho. Os gobernos regionais han feito coisas, mas a populaçao de ursos sige nos mesmos territorios que nos anos 50: isolada en dous grupos e sen comunicaçao possivel. E se han gastado muitos milloes de euros dende os finais da decada dos anos 70 até hoje.
Curiosamente, os únicos ursos que ainda no han recibido ningún euro sao os ursos que estudan Grande del Brío e seus amigos en seu livro do ano 2002...

Eu penso que O Gerês non pode ser estudado sin a provincia de Ourense, si falamos de ursos; do mismo xeito que non pode falar-se de ursos em Montesinho sin ter en conta a Sanabria e a zona Cabrera-Teleno. Porém, a extinçao do animal en Ourense deica o 1950 levou a desaparecer a especie do Portugal.


----------



## Loureso (15 Mar 2009 às 02:35)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Olá Kodiak 


Kodiak disse:


> Não, os parques eólicos não vão agravar a situação do Parque Natural da serra de Aire. O Parque Natural da serra de Aire já tinha e tem problemas de sobra. Se calhar nem deveria ser um Parque Natural. Trata-se de uma questão de princípio. Os parques naturais integrados do Sistema de Áreas Protegidas foram criados tendo em vista determinados objectivos, a conservação da paisagem, da fauna, da flora etc. Portanto não faz sentido introduzir repentinamente um elemento estranho que ainda por cima colide com a conservação dos valores naturais. O nosso país tem território que chegue para as eólicas. Deixem em paz o que resta, que infelizmente já é muito pouco.



Parece-me uma situação incontornável! O vento está para a Serra de Aire assim como o petróleo para os países árabes! A menos que este elemento atmosférico abandone a região, o que é impossível, certamente o cenário seria alterado.
Vivo a 2 passos de um parque eólico; é de facto uma zona muito arejada. Confesso que nutro uma certa simpatia por aquelas torres, mas isto é só a minha opinião e além disso não é um parque natural ou identificado como tal, se bem que tem também um encanto muito singular. Subscrevo as palavras de thunderboy quando salienta a necessidade do não abandono de determinadas áreas só pelo facto de eventualmente já terem sido desrespeitadas. “Antes tarde do que nunca”, já dizia o velho ditado; o que é um facto é que situações semelhantes, do ponto de vista ambiental, antes negligenciadas, actualmente são o produto de uma maior consciencialização em que a sustentabilidade mediante a preservação dos valores naturais é palavra de ordem. Quanto ao futuro da Serra de Aire, é demasiado previsível para o encararmos como uma incógnita!


----------



## Kodiak (15 Mar 2009 às 15:38)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Caros Tunderboy e Lourisa,

Expliquei-me mal. O Parque Natural da Serra de Aire provavelmente não deveria ter um estatuto de parque natural, mas um outro estatuto qualquer, dos vários que a legislação portuguesa permite.

A comparação é exagerada. O ouro negro serve nos países árabes para tudo financiar inclusivamente o novo-riquismo dos seus dirigentes. Duzentos mil euros ao ano pouco representa para uma autarquia e servirá quando muito para arranjar uns caminhos ou financiar o clube de futebol local. Entretanto, os valores naturais que a curto, médio e longo prazo poderiam constituir uma mais valia (como se diz agora) para a autarquia vão sendo desbaratados. Chegará o dia em que o cidadão comum procurará áreas livres de parques eólicos, de tão enjoado se encontrar.
Nada tenho contra os parque eólicos. Sou é contra o desordenamento do território.


----------



## Kodiak (15 Mar 2009 às 16:09)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Caro Trevinca,

Esqueci o pormenor da antiguidade  de algumas das reservas existentes nas Astúrias e do facto da maioria ter sido criada no tempo do Generalíssimo, pelo governo de Madrid.
Quanto à impossibilidade do contacto das duas populações parece não ser assim. É que li algures que os geneticistas da Universidade de Oviedo garantem, baseados em exames de ADN, colhido em dejectos de urso, que nos últimos dois anos três ursos da população ocidental passaram à população oriental e um jovem da população oriental fez o caminho inverso, o que constitui uma boa notícia.
Tens razão ao dizer que o Gerês não pode ser separado do sistema montanhoso Queixa-Invernadeiro e Montesinho da Sanábria. Mas melhor seria que tudo fosse tratado em conjunto. Aliás basta subir aos altos do Gerês, e por certo aos altos de Montesinho, para verificar como tudo está próximo. De lá de cima durante o Inverno tenho sempre a visão do Invernadeiro e a visão da Sanábria que vais descendo lentamente na direcção de Montesinho. E vejo mesmo, quando há muita neve, a serra do Courel, a serra mais ocidental  da Cordilheira Cantâbrica.


----------



## Kodiak (15 Mar 2009 às 16:26)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Caro Belem,

O projecto é do FAPAS e do Governo das Astúrias. Não tenho a certeza mas creio que se trata da auto-estrada que vai de Leon para Oviedo. O projecto consiste em criar um corredor entre as regiões onde estão instaladas as duas populações de urso. Não sei mais pormenores mas parece-me que consiste basicamente na plantação em larga escala de vegetação autóctone (faias, aveleiras, azevinhos, teixos, arandos etc) na proximidade e junto da referida auto-estrada, nas passagens inferiores. Não sei se o projecto prevê obras nas próprias passagens.

Os  pirilampos costumo vê-los no Verão, em dias quentes.


----------



## belem (15 Mar 2009 às 22:49)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> Caro Belem,
> 
> O projecto é do FAPAS e do Governo das Astúrias. Não tenho a certeza mas creio que se trata da auto-estrada que vai de Leon para Oviedo. O projecto consiste em criar um corredor entre as regiões onde estão instaladas as duas populações de urso. Não sei mais pormenores mas parece-me que consiste basicamente na plantação em larga escala de vegetação autóctone (faias, aveleiras, azevinhos, teixos, arandos etc) na proximidade e junto da referida auto-estrada, nas passagens inferiores. Não sei se o projecto prevê obras nas próprias passagens.
> 
> Os  pirilampos costumo vê-los no Verão, em dias quentes.



Devem ser Lampyris sp então.


----------



## thunderboy (16 Mar 2009 às 00:40)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Loureso disse:


> Olá Kodiak
> 
> 
> Parece-me uma situação incontornável! O vento está para a Serra de Aire assim como o petróleo para os países árabes! A menos que este elemento atmosférico abandone a região, o que é impossível, certamente o cenário seria alterado.
> Vivo a 2 passos de um parque eólico; é de facto uma zona muito arejada. Confesso que nutro uma certa simpatia por aquelas torres, mas isto é só a minha opinião e além disso não é um parque natural ou identificado como tal, se bem que tem também um encanto muito singular. Subscrevo as palavras de thunderboy quando salienta a necessidade do não abandono de determinadas áreas só pelo facto de eventualmente já terem sido desrespeitadas. “Antes tarde do que nunca”, já dizia o velho ditado; o que é um facto é que situações semelhantes, do ponto de vista ambiental, antes negligenciadas, actualmente são o produto de uma maior consciencialização em que a sustentabilidade mediante a preservação dos valores naturais é palavra de ordem. Quanto ao futuro da Serra de Aire, é demasiado previsível para o encararmos como uma incógnita!



Como "não é um parque natural"?
Prova----aqui


----------



## frederico (17 Mar 2009 às 02:28)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

A abandonar o Parque Natural da Serra de Aire e Candeeiros, teríamos também de desclassificar a Ria Formosa, Sintra-Cascais e possivelmente o Estuário do Tejo num futuro próximo.


----------



## psm (17 Mar 2009 às 06:41)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



frederico disse:


> A abandonar o Parque Natural da Serra de Aire e Candeeiros, teríamos também de desclassificar a Ria Formosa, Sintra-Cascais e possivelmente o Estuário do Tejo num futuro próximo.




O Sintra-Cascais que conheço muito nunca podia ser descalssificado pois sua riqueza geologica é tão grande e sua flora e é um tapão para a pressão urbanistica que aqui existe.

ps: Devo salientar que no dia 16 vai ser organizado pelo centro ciencia viva de Sintra

Uma conferencia de divulgação geologica sobre Sintra que o tema é:



          " ROCHAS E DINOSSAUROS "

Tem como oradores:

Nuno fonte(presidente do centro ciência viva de Sintra)

Prfº Galopim de Carvalho.

Prfº Ruy Oliveira

Prfº Miguel Magalhães Ramalho

Infelizmente não posso ir devido a um compromisso inadiavel.


----------



## belem (19 Mar 2009 às 02:32)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Tenho boas notícias sobre a A 52!!
Afinal tem passagens inferiores e superiores, a estrada não é muito larga e não tem quase barreiras laterais e centrais além de que tem pouco movimento.
Passo seguinte: arranjar tempo para trabalho de campo. Maio, espero eu.


----------



## belem (19 Mar 2009 às 03:20)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*


----------



## psm (19 Mar 2009 às 07:28)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Bem. Belem que fotografias e paisagens maravilhosas


----------



## trevinca (19 Mar 2009 às 15:01)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Parece-se muito à zona colindante de Sanabria-Cabrera-Teleno: pinos, robles, encinas, castaños... E sobretudo tranquilidade; isso é o que precisa a espécie Ursus. Não seria estranho que o urso passe de vez em quando por ali, de maneira silenciosa,desde faz uns 30 anos... 
Gadeiros, homens da pastoreo, montanheiros, aldeanos, autoridades, GNR, Parque Natural de Matosinho, devem de saber ou habero ouvido algo nestes últimos anos. Os ursos desta zona atacam de vez em quando ao gado, ainda que costumam passar desapercibidos...


----------



## trevinca (19 Mar 2009 às 18:05)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Na zona Sanabria-Cabrera-Teleno também esta presente o lince ibério... Aqui deixo-vos um artigo de Grande do Brió do ano 1998: 

BREVES APUNTES SOBRE EL LINCE EN LA CABRERA LEONESA


----------



## Loureso (20 Mar 2009 às 21:15)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Olá thunderboy 


thunderboy disse:


> Como "não é um parque natural"?
> Prova----aqui



É verdade que só agora vi!! 
Acredito que não tenhas lido bem o texto que apresentei como citação à participação de Kodiak, porque quando escrevi que o local em questão não era um Parque Natural ou identificado como tal, referia-me obviamente ao local próximo de minha casa (Próximo de Loures) onde existe um parque eólico.
Claro que sei da existência do Parque Natural da Serra de Aire!


----------



## Kodiak (20 Mar 2009 às 23:22)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Trevinca,

Obrigado pela referência. Vai dando mais notícias


----------



## Lynce (14 Abr 2009 às 07:53)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Seria necessário mentalizar os autarcas das municipalidades fronteiriças (e não só) das potêncialidades a médio/longo prazo da preservação da fauna, mas sobretudo da flora endémica. 
A mim dá-me vontade de serrar toda a zona da Falperra em Braga bem como metado do meu concelho com os seus eucaliptos assassinos que exploram o nosso solo deixando-o impróprio para outras árvores. E esta praga de "estacas" abeira-se cada vez mais dos limites das zonas protegidas... E as consequências serão devastadoras... As zonas que poderão receber o urso não serão afectadas a curto prazo, mas esse mesmo também não entrará nos territórios a curto prazo. Além disso ainda não vi discutido aqui no forum o problema crescente dos cães assilvestrados (desconheço que o façam noutro tópico). Os lobos serão muito afectados quando esta, mais que provavel, praga se espalhar. http://www.freipedro.pt/tb/301097/guarda6.htm  


Vamos acabar com o alimento dos Koalas porque não os temos....


----------



## belem (14 Abr 2009 às 19:07)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Lynce disse:


> Seria necessário mentalizar os autarcas das municipalidades fronteiriças (e não só) das potêncialidades a médio/longo prazo da preservação da fauna, mas sobretudo da flora endémica.
> A mim dá-me vontade de serrar toda a zona da Falperra em Braga bem como metado do meu concelho com os seus eucaliptos assassinos que exploram o nosso solo deixando-o impróprio para outras árvores. E esta praga de "estacas" abeira-se cada vez mais dos limites das zonas protegidas... E as consequências serão devastadoras... As zonas que poderão receber o urso não serão afectadas a curto prazo, mas esse mesmo também não entrará nos territórios a curto prazo. Além disso ainda não vi discutido aqui no forum o problema crescente dos cães assilvestrados (desconheço que o façam noutro tópico). Os lobos serão muito afectados quando esta, mais que provavel, praga se espalhar. http://www.freipedro.pt/tb/301097/guarda6.htm
> 
> 
> Vamos acabar com o alimento dos Koalas porque não os temos....



Concordo com muitas coisas que dizes, só não entendi o que queres dizer com isto: «As zonas que poderão receber o urso não serão afectadas a curto prazo, mas esse mesmo também não entrará nos territórios a curto prazo.»-Lynce.

A quais territórios te referes?
Os ursos-pardos têm sido registados em Trevinca, a cerca de 20 kms da fronteira com Portugal e pesquisando sobre a sua biologia deparamo-nos com o facto que os ursos-pardos, percorrem essa distância ou mais, numa só noite.
Não vejo grandes razões, para achar que eles não passem a fronteira, ocasionalmente.


----------



## Kodiak (14 Abr 2009 às 22:20)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Sobre os cães assilvestrados.

Os cães assilvestrados não são um problema nas regiões onde existem populações de lobos estabilizadas. Pelo contrário, os lobos é que são um problema para os cães vadios, mesmo em matilha. Há um ditado que diz mais ou menos isto "em Janeiro o lobo prefere o pior cão ao melhor cordeiro". E é bem verdade. Cão que se aventure em zonas lobeiras está condenado. Há anos que percorro zonas lobeiras, lido com gente ligada à conservação do lobo, e a percepção é essa.


----------



## Lynce (15 Abr 2009 às 00:44)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



belem disse:


> Concordo com muitas coisas que dizes, só não entendi o que queres dizer com isto: «As zonas que poderão receber o urso não serão afectadas a curto prazo, mas esse mesmo também não entrará nos territórios a curto prazo.»-Lynce.
> 
> A quais territórios te referes?
> Os ursos-pardos têm sido registados em Trevinca, a cerca de 20 kms da fronteira com Portugal e pesquisando sobre a sua biologia deparamo-nos com o facto que os ursos-pardos, percorrem essa distância ou mais, numa só noite.
> Não vejo grandes razões, para achar que eles não passem a fronteira, ocasionalmente.



O que quero dizer é que para já o urso utiliza o nosso espaço como local de alimentação e passagem esporádico e ainda não faz deste (aparentemente) "sua morada" e sobretudo ainda não temos registos de femeas com crias... Essas mesmas que se poderão depois fixar neste território. Atenção quando digo fixar, sei bem da extensão de território que é necessário ao urso ibérico.



Vamos acabar com o alimento dos Koalas porque não os temos.


----------



## Lynce (15 Abr 2009 às 01:40)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> Sobre os cães assilvestrados.
> 
> Os cães assilvestrados não são um problema nas regiões onde existem populações de lobos estabilizadas. Pelo contrário, os lobos é que são um problema para os cães vadios, mesmo em matilha. Há um ditado que diz mais ou menos isto "em Janeiro o lobo prefere o pior cão ao melhor cordeiro". E é bem verdade. Cão que se aventure em zonas lobeiras está condenado. Há anos que percorro zonas lobeiras, lido com gente ligada à conservação do lobo, e a percepção é essa.



Quando falei dos cães assilvestrados não queria dizer que seriam uma ameaça directamente para os lobos em si... Mas são uma ameaça na medida em que competem com eles pela comida.... E mais grave ainda: atacam os rebanhos e animais domésticos recaindo a culpa sobre o lobo... E depois oraganizam-se batidas para ir atrás de quem? E envenenam-se animais mortos a pensar em quem? NOS LOBOS CLARO. Os cães assilvestrados são um perigo, sobretudo com esta crise o número de animais abandonados logo nos primeiros meses  aumentou, animais esses que depois por sorte sobrvivem tornamdo-se bandos errantes perigosos.




Vamos acabar com o alimento do Koalas porque nao os temos... Abaixo o eucalipto


----------



## frederico (15 Abr 2009 às 03:36)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Li recentemente num jornal, penso que foi o JN, que o problema dos cães assilvestrados se está a agravar no Alto Minho e que há galegos que estão a atravessar a fronteira para abandonar cães.

Na serra algarvia é muito comum os caçadores abandonarem os cães mais velhos no final da época de caça. Estes cães abandonados acabam por vir para as aldeias e atacam frequentemente as capoeiras, o que leva muitos habitantes a deixar iscos com veneno para matar os cães e também os gatos vadios.


Também concordo abaixo os eucaliptos... Uma vez no comboio, em 2005, em plena seca extrema, ouvi um turista australiano dizer que Portugal era uma verdadeira Austrália, coberto de eucaliptos a norte e com desertos no sul! Mas dá vontade de arrancar todos e por carvalhos, betulas, azereiros, loureiros, faias, castanheiros, sobreiros, azinheiras, teixos, azevinhos, medronheiros, ...


----------



## belem (15 Abr 2009 às 18:27)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Lynce disse:


> O que quero dizer é que para já o urso utiliza o nosso espaço como local de alimentação e passagem esporádico e ainda não faz deste (aparentemente) "sua morada" e sobretudo ainda não temos registos de femeas com crias... Essas mesmas que se poderão depois fixar neste território. Atenção quando digo fixar, sei bem da extensão de território que é necessário ao urso ibérico.
> 
> 
> 
> Vamos acabar com o alimento dos Koalas porque não os temos.



O urso-pardo, felizmente tem muito espaço ainda no lado português e sobretudo no lado espanhol.
Se vierem a fixar-se, andarão entre ambos os países.
Há mais animais que o fazem.


----------



## Kodiak (15 Abr 2009 às 21:54)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Sobre os cães assilvestrados,

Eu percebi a ideia. O que eu queria dizer é que os cães não competem com os lobos, porque onde existem alcateias estáveis quase não existem cães. Nas zonas onde não existem lobos, ou existem muito poucos lobos, naturalmente que os cães vadios se organizam em grupos. É uma questão de sobrevivência. E quando atacam o gado os culpados são os lobos, como sucede por vezes em algumas regiões da serra da Estrela, ou mesmo na serra da Freita, onde o lobo está extinto ou quase extinto.
Não existem batidas organizadas ao lobo, pelo menos legais. Quanto aos envenenamentos, muitas vezes o veneno destina-se apenas aos cães que foram abandonados pelos caçadores no fim da caça.


----------



## Kodiak (15 Abr 2009 às 22:29)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Sim à substituição dos eucaliptos por espécies autóctones mas com contra-peso e medida. Proponho as seguintes receitas tendo por base as espécies mencionadas
Nas montanhas do noroeste, de feição atlântica: carvalhos, azevinhos e teixos, acompanhados, nas linhas de água, por algumas bétulas e "condimentados" aqui e ali por azereiros
No nordeste mediterrânico: carvalhos, acompanhados de alguns sobreiros  e azinheiras. A mesma receita para o Alto-Alentejo mas mais condimentada com sobreiros. 
No resto do Alentejo, muito sobreiro, azinheira e medronheiro. 
Isto para dizer que a reorganização florestal do território teria que basear-se nas associações autóctones. Depois o tempo encarregar-se-ia de acrescentar as outras espécies (arbustos etc.) próprias de cada uma das associações. Quantos aos pinheiros merecem também um lugar no nosso país. Os pinheiros-silvestres (com muito zimbro) ficariam no Gerês e na Estrela. Os mansos no litoral sul e os bravos, porque já têm um pouco de história no nosso país, no litoral centro, mas só aí.
Finalmente, muito cuidado com as faias. Existem registos (pólen) com cerca de dois mil anos, se não estou enganado. Mas os faiais actuais descendem de um núcleo introduzido no Gerês que tem vindo a expandir-se rapidamente, tomando conta de algumas áreas de carvalhal. Os faiais são óptimos para travar os incêndios, mas são ferozes concorrentes nas áreas mais frias e húmidas.


----------



## frederico (15 Abr 2009 às 23:34)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> Sim à substituição dos eucaliptos por espécies autóctones mas com contra-peso e medida. Proponho as seguintes receitas tendo por base as espécies mencionadas
> Nas montanhas do noroeste, de feição atlântica: carvalhos, azevinhos e teixos, acompanhados, nas linhas de água, por algumas bétulas e "condimentados" aqui e ali por azereiros
> No nordeste mediterrânico: carvalhos, acompanhados de alguns sobreiros  e azinheiras. A mesma receita para o Alto-Alentejo mas mais condimentada com sobreiros.
> No resto do Alentejo, muito sobreiro, azinheira e medronheiro.
> ...



E como complemento, importa não esquecer o _Quercus canariensis_ associado ao sobreiro na região de Monchique/Odemira, o carvalho-cerquinho associado ao sobreiro e à azinheira no litoral centro, e  na transiçao terra quente/terra fria em Trás-os-Montes e na Beira Transmontana, bem como na Beira Baixa na transição planalto de baixa alitude/montanha. E a alfarrobeira associada ao zambujeiro e à azinheira no barrocal algarvio. 

Um dúvida. Não incluirias o pinheiro-bravo nas terras arenosas do litoral a norte do Mondego? Afinal é ou não é endémico daí?


----------



## psm (16 Abr 2009 às 00:09)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Respondendo aos 2 posts anteriores isso seria uma utopia,  atendendo ao que existe em Portugal de mentalidades.  Não há só faias no norte de Portugal existe um nucleo na serra de sintra(introduzidas).

O mais ironico é que existe falta de madeiras nobres em Portugal, e só para dar um exemplo: Importa-se madeira de carvalho roble de França.

As faias dão uma madeira muito boa(peferencia de solos calcários).


----------



## frederico (16 Abr 2009 às 02:51)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



psm disse:


> Respondendo aos 2 posts anteriores isso seria uma utopia,  atendendo ao que existe em Portugal de mentalidades.  Não há só faias no norte de Portugal existe um nucleo na serra de sintra(introduzidas).
> 
> O mais ironico é que existe falta de madeiras nobres em Portugal, e só para dar um exemplo: Importa-se madeira de carvalho roble de França.
> 
> As faias dão uma madeira muito boa(peferencia de solos calcários).




Para já este programa de reflorestação devia começar por vontade do Ministério do Ambiente. Só 2 % do solo florestal português é público, tanto como no final do século XIX. Há décadas que não foram criadas novas matas nacionais em grande escala. Somos um dos países do mundo desenvolvido com menos floresta pública. Para além de novas matas nacionais, as câmaras deviam começar a criar parques florestais locais com espécies autócnes. Resta acrescentar que as nossas poucas matas nacionais estão ameaçadas, por exemplo, com a sua hipotética futura gestão por empresas privadas  Os lucros das matas do Estado são consideráveis e deviam ser aplicados na sua gestão e na criação de novas áreas florestais do Estado, mas não são. Há por esse país fora bons terrenos abandonados com bosquetes de carvalhos ou outras espécies autócnes que podiam ser o ponto de partida para essas novas matas nacionais.


----------



## Kodiak (16 Abr 2009 às 22:27)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Frederico,
Quando referi o litoral centro queria dizer toda a região costeira entre Aveiro, e a região do Oeste. Relativamente ao facto do Pinus pinaster ser endémico,  parece-me que não existem dúvidas,pelo menos nesta região. Uma referência:"Florestas públicas" de Francisco Castro Rego, DGF, 2001. Trata da evolução da floresta em Portugal. Interessante e escrito num bom português, o que é sempre agradável.

Psm,
Quando escrevia o "post" , o anterior, veio-me à mente a palavra utopia. Eu sei que é um sonho, mas enquanto se sonha vive-se.
Desconhecia a existência de faias na serra de Sintra. Qual a área ocupada, como têm evoluido a espécie ao longo do tempo e que tipo de vegetação existe sob a copa das árvores? 
No núcleo do Gerês o solo apresenta uma camada espessa de folhas. As faias orientadas, sobretudo, a norte (entre 800 e 1100 metros) são acompanhadas de azevinhos e de alguns pequenos arbustos, mais ou menos como na Cordilheira Cantâbrica. No Outono imprimem à paisagem um colorido fantástico, quase irreal. Mas é uma espécie que de ano para ano vai ocupando o espaço deixado pelos carvalhos.


----------



## belem (18 Abr 2009 às 22:43)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Eu acho que deviam ser feitos mais incentivos à produção de madeiras nobres, pois os benefícios seriam enormes e em vários aspectos.
Os pinheiros e os eucaliptos surgiram não porque sim, mas porque eram uma alternativa económica viável, de rápido crescimento, de fácil produção, constituindo uma valiosa fonte de receita para alguma famílias, crescendo em terrenos de difícil acesso em que não havia quase alternativas agrícolas possíveis sem necessitar praticamente de qualquer cuidado. Digo que eram, porque hoje já não são tão viáveis como eram. Para que um eucaliptal possa ser rentável, actualmente, é necessária uma vasta área, um serviço de recolha e escoamento económicos e clientela sempre certa.
Muitos silvicultores estão com enormes dificuldades, pois em muitos casos, é tão caro o serviço de e extracção da madeira como o da sua venda.
É uma altura ideal para mudanças importantes.
Se o Governo der incentivos para as práticas silvícolas alterarem-se e serem mais amigas do ambiente, diversificando as espécies de árvores produzidas, preocupando-se com espécies chave, penso que muitos silvicultores terão todo o interesse em seguir tal programa.
O sobreiro prosperou pelos mesmos motivos das árvores exóticas (tirando os do rápido crescimento), mas sem dúvida que tem um valor ecológico muito superior a qualquer pinheiro ou eucalipto.
É um exemplo vivo, que é possível, aliar ambiente e interesses económicos e assim de forma conjunta e de ajuda recíproca, contribuir para um futuro melhor e garantido.
Aposto que muitos agricultores/silvicultores  teriam orgulho em saber que existem animais ou plantas raros nos seus terrenos e que a sua parcela florestal é uma garantia saudável e estável. 
Por isso, penso que é de todo interesse, incentivar o estudo sobre algumas das nossas árvores nativas tendo em vista alternativas económicas  para fazer  um aproveitamento sustentável.
Já sabemos que os carvalhos em geral, são amigos dos solos, ajudam a «combater» os fogos, produzem muito oxigénio, regulam o clima, abrigam uma vasta biodiversidade ( só dos sobreiros dependem milhares de espécies de organismos), só falta mesmo é incentivar e ter uma iniciativa.
Penso que já existem algumas espécies de madeiras nobres com o seu cultivo a ser incentivado em Portugal ( castanheiro), por isso só resta continuar nesse sentido e aumentar o leque de espécies.


   Mudando de assunto, li algures, que uma das razões importantes para o declínio do urso-pardo no Gerês, foi a construção de uma barragem e a diminuição da quantidade de salmão na bacia do Rio Minho.
Não sei se é verdade tal coisa, por isso gostaria de ouvir a opinião do Kodiak ou de quem souber de algo.
Teríamos grande ursos costeiros, na foz do Rio Minho ( há muitos anos atrás)?
Os ursos normalmente atingem «kodiak size» quando há  uma dieta suplementar de salmão. Mas não sei se o  clima do litoral do Minho, muito mais quente que a região de Kodiak ou Kamchatka, seria um entrave à existência de grandes ursos-pardos, pois normalmente estes ( ursos gigantes) também estão associados a lugares frios, daí que necessitem de uma massa maior para manter mais eficazmente a sua temperatura corporal.


----------



## psm (19 Abr 2009 às 01:09)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> Frederico,
> Quando referi o litoral centro queria dizer toda a região costeira entre Aveiro, e a região do Oeste. Relativamente ao facto do Pinus pinaster ser endémico,  parece-me que não existem dúvidas,pelo menos nesta região. Uma referência:"Florestas públicas" de Francisco Castro Rego, DGF, 2001. Trata da evolução da floresta em Portugal. Interessante e escrito num bom português, o que é sempre agradável.
> 
> Psm,
> ...








A resposta não devia ser neste topico mas sim no biodiversidade, mas respondo.
Elas ocupam uma pequena area(não sei de quanto) e lá elas dominam o seu espaço no sobcoberto mas estão rodeadas de acácias que não conseguem lá entrar, mas não se conseguem expandir porque ao seu redor está tudo cheio de acacias, e elas estão situadas a uma altura de 380 m este pequeno nucleo.


----------



## Kodiak (19 Abr 2009 às 01:19)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Relativamente à questão florestal concordo com tudo o que foi dito. Parece-me no entanto que uma das vias é reorganização da floresta utilizando quer espécies autóctones de crescimento lento, quer espécies de crescimento mais rápido (excluindo o eucalipto), isto porque existem muitas famílias que vivem ainda da produção florestal. A floresta compartimentada  é importante porque é também um travão aos incêndios florestais e favorece a biodiversidade. É possível criar áreas com espécies de crescimento mais rápido alternadas com manchas de espécies autóctones resistentes ao fogo. As linhas de água deveriam ser revestidas unicamente com vegetação ripícola, por exemplo. Depois caberia ao Estado, sobretudo ao Estado, a gestão da floresta de protecção e quando falo deste tipo de floresta refiro-me às manchas ainda existentes de floresta autóctone (a verdadeira floresta). Em Portugal ainda existem boas manchas de norte a sul, em Montesinho, no Gerês, Amarela, Soajo, Peneda, Arrábida, Madeira etc, vestígios da nossa flora e vegetação primitivas. Mas é tudo muito complicado, pela falta de sensibilidade, pelo desordenamento e sobretudo porque a maioria da "floresta" portuguesa encontra-se profundamente retalhada e muitas vezes abandonada.
Relativamente ao urso. Não sei de que barragem falas. Em que ano? Acho tudo muito estranho. Na foz do Minho e nas zonas circundantes não existem ursos há séculos. A região foi sempre muito humanizada. Nem estou a ver ursos de grande porte em Portugal, como o urso de KodiaK.


----------



## belem (19 Abr 2009 às 03:25)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> Relativamente à questão florestal concordo com tudo o que foi dito. Parece-me no entanto que uma das vias é reorganização da floresta utilizando quer espécies autóctones de crescimento lento, quer espécies de crescimento mais rápido (excluindo o eucalipto), isto porque existem muitas famílias que vivem ainda da produção florestal. A floresta compartimentada  é importante porque é também um travão aos incêndios florestais e favorece a biodiversidade. É possível criar áreas com espécies de crescimento mais rápido alternadas com manchas de espécies autóctones resistentes ao fogo. As linhas de água deveriam ser revestidas unicamente com vegetação ripícola, por exemplo. Depois caberia ao Estado, sobretudo ao Estado, a gestão da floresta de protecção e quando falo deste tipo de floresta refiro-me às manchas ainda existentes de floresta autóctone (a verdadeira floresta). Em Portugal ainda existem boas manchas de norte a sul, em Montesinho, no Gerês, Amarela, Soajo, Peneda, Arrábida, Madeira etc, vestígios da nossa flora e vegetação primitivas. Mas é tudo muito complicado, pela falta de sensibilidade, pelo desordenamento e sobretudo porque a maioria da "floresta" portuguesa encontra-se profundamente retalhada e muitas vezes abandonada.
> Relativamente ao urso. Não sei de que barragem falas. Em que ano? Acho tudo muito estranho. Na foz do Minho e nas zonas circundantes não existem ursos há séculos. A região foi sempre muito humanizada. Nem estou a ver ursos de grande porte em Portugal, como o urso de KodiaK.



Eu vou procurar pelo post e depois ponho aqui.
Não fui eu que escrevi tal opinião.
Eu sei que não existem ursos  há  séculos no Minho ( pelo menos a reproduzir-se).
A questão do porte, estava relacionada com uma dieta rica em salmão.
Como os ursos costeiros, estão extintos há muito em Portugal nesta zona, é que tentei saber se saberias de alguma coisa, que pudesse estar presente  em alguns documentos antigos.
Na minha opinião, antes que  salmão tivesse sido afectado na zona, já o urso-pardo estaria extinto.
Por isso uma coisa não leva a outra.


----------



## belem (24 Abr 2009 às 04:05)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Kodiak disse:


> Caro Trevinca,
> 
> Sem dúvida que aquilo que contas é interessante. Farto-me de procurar documentos históricos e nunca me lembrei de vasculhar os arquivos da Galiza. Onde posso comprar a Crónica da provincia de Orense? O diccionario de Madoz está acessível? Também estou interessado no livro do Ramón Grande del Brio.
> Não duvido da ocorrência esporádica do urso e a prova é o urso morto em 1946.
> ...




Eu li no forum do lince-ibérico que as referências ao termo tigre, poderiam estar ligadas a outra espécie que outrora também existiu em Portugal: O lince-boreal europeu ( Lynx lynx)!
Pelo menos até à Idade Média, o lince-boreal esteve presente na zona eurossiberiana da P. Ibérica, como por exemplo Noroeste de Portugal e Galiza. A meu ver, a sua extinção, foi claramente provocada e não foi natural.
Contudo é possível que em algumas zonas, ambas as espécies, fossem simpátricas, embore no geral ocupassem zonas diferentes, sendo que  Lynx lynx  é Eurossiberiano e o Lynx pardinus é Mediterrânico.

http://www.ellinceiberico.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=801

http://www.ellinceiberico.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=857

Claro que as referências « tigre» também são conhecidas para o L. pardinus, mas o lince-boreal atinge um tamanho maior e é potencialmente capaz de feitos maiores.
Contudo tenho a ideia de o Lynx pardinus ser mais agressivo.
Enfim, isto apenas é uma opinião pessoal.


----------



## Kodiak (25 Abr 2009 às 00:39)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

É interessante essa questão do Lynx lynx. De facto é certo, ou quase certo, que a espécie existiu no Noroeste peninsular em épocas históricas. Tudo aponta para isso. E é claro que era muito mais possante que o lince-ibérico. Existe um ou outro relato de lince morto no Gerês descrito com dimensões superiores ao lince ibérico - medido em palmos e com a descrição do tamanho das garras. Mas é verdade que temos que descontar o natural exagero dos caçadores. 
Há cerca de quatro anos tive a  ocasião de observar um casal desta espécie em cativeiro. Era um cativeiro muito especial porque era amplo e encontrava-se longe da curiosidade humana. Fiquei impressionado com a elegância, a agilidade e a beleza do animal. E sobretudo fiquei impressionado com o seu tamanho, quando comparado com o lince-ibérico.
Está mais ou menos para breve a publicação de um livro dedicado ao lince. Aí terás ocasião para ler algumas passagens sobre a história do lince  na Península Ibérica e também sobre a presença Lince boreal.


----------



## trevinca (21 Set 2009 às 23:54)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Boas noites desde Espanha:

Os comunico que acaba de ponerse a la venta un nuevo libro sobre el oso de la zona fronteriza con Portugal. Su título: "Informe sobre el oso pardo y las Montañas Galaico-Leonesas". Tiene 144 páginas y fotos en color y blanco y negro, tamaño 21 x 30 cm. Son varios autores, participando Grande del Brío en su redacción. 
Los interesados pueden contactar con el editor en esta dirección electrónica: maceiras_abogados@yahoo.es

Seguiremos comentando, un saludo.


----------



## belem (22 Set 2009 às 13:39)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



trevinca disse:


> Boas noites desde Espanha:
> 
> Os comunico que acaba de ponerse a la venta un nuevo libro sobre el oso de la zona fronteriza con Portugal. Su título: "Informe sobre el oso pardo y las Montañas Galaico-Leonesas". Tiene 144 páginas y fotos en color y blanco y negro, tamaño 21 x 30 cm. Son varios autores, participando Grande del Brío en su redacción.
> Los interesados pueden contactar con el editor en esta dirección electrónica: maceiras_abogados@yahoo.es
> ...



Olá

Muito obrigado pela referência.
É vergonhosa a indiferença das autoridades dos parques naturais ( e de muitos portugueses) em relação à presença dos ursos-pardos. Dizem que está extinto há séculos, mas depois é o que se vê.
As populações locais sabem mais do que muita gente junta.


----------



## trevinca (25 Set 2009 às 15:36)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Con permiso do editor do libro sob o urso, os podo ponher uma mostra do mesmo por fora. Mais nao sei como se fai. Podedes ajudarme? Obrigado.


----------



## trevinca (25 Set 2009 às 16:36)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

BREVE RESUMEN del LIBRO DO URSO-PARDO

La obra se divide en varios capítulos y anexos. Cuenta con fotografías, gráficos y mapas de distribución de la especie oso. Hay alguna referencia a Portugal, incluyendo alguna fotografía que os será conocida.

La primera parte de la obra trata sobre la conveniencia de publicar este trabajo, un análisis de la presencia histórica del oso en la Europa del Sur, así como su situación europea actual. Se describen, a continuación, las Montañas Galaico-Leonesas, mencionando su fauna y flora características.  Le sigue, ya sin interrupción, una relación bastante amplia de datos y noticias sobre los osos de las Montañas Galaico-Leonesas, desde 1960 hasta la actualidad. La última parte de la obra contiene la correspondiente conclusión, así como una bibliografía extensa. Igualmente, existe un resumen en francés e inglés para todos aquellos que no entiendan la lengua española.

Sobre la posibilidad de existencia de osos en Portugal, el mismo Ramón Grande del Brío menciona en las primeras páginas de la obra lo que sigue:

Resulta innegable el peligro que representa para dichos plantígrados, una dispersión excesiva en ciertas áreas boscosas de las provincias de León, Orense y Zamora, y, posiblemente, también de algunos puntos del norte de Portugal.


----------



## belem (25 Set 2009 às 23:13)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



trevinca disse:


> BREVE RESUMEN del LIBRO DO URSO-PARDO
> 
> La obra se divide en varios capítulos y anexos. Cuenta con fotografías, gráficos y mapas de distribución de la especie oso. Hay alguna referencia a Portugal, incluyendo alguna fotografía que os será conocida.
> 
> ...



Hola Trevinca

Muchas gracias por las referencias!
Me parece que tenemos que estar más atentos a la situación de lo oso, porque su dispersión me parece más extensa en nuestros dias.
Lo abandono de las tierras por la parte de los agricultores, lo incremento de los carbajales en area y tamaño ( y incluso de los jabalís y otras presas naturales), la protección legal, son factores que seguramente pueden influenciar la presencia de lo oso en algunos locales de la frontera.
Yo voy encomendar esa obra, porque estoy muy curioso de saber más sobre lo oso peninsular y porque me gusta mucho de Ramón Grande Del Brío, quase sino mismo un representante actual de lo fallecido   Felix Rodriguez de la Fuente!!

Buenas noches.


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2009 às 23:17)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Oque quer dizer "oso"?


----------



## belem (25 Set 2009 às 23:19)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



N_Fig disse:


> Oque quer dizer "oso"?




Eheheh.
Urso.


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2009 às 23:23)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



belem disse:


> Eheheh.
> Urso.



Que óbvio, não sei como não me lembrei. Pensei que fosse osso...


----------



## Minho (26 Set 2009 às 00:07)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Cá vão os links para a capa e contra-capa
















 ISBN: 978-84-613-2960-1


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 00:15)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

"Informações sobre o urso-pardo e as montanhas galaico-leonesas": o t´tulo parece convidativo.


----------



## trevinca (1 Out 2009 às 20:16)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Resposta:


Algunhas cousas das que comenta o Belem son tratadas polo Grande del Brío no livro que estamos referendo. Outras polos outros autores.

Hei de decir que o Grande del Brío foi un compañeiro e colaborador de Félix Rodríguez de La Fuente, pois Grande estibo na Cabrera estudando os lobos, a partires do ano 1969. Desde entón, coñece informacions que referen a presenza do urso destes lares do sul da provincia de Leon.

Na famosa enciclopedia do Félix "Fauna Ibérica" xa Grande escrebe algunhas cousas en relacion co lobo destas montañas do noroeste ibérico.

O último que sei del e que finou un traballo de seguimento do lince nas zonas montañosas das provincias españolas de Cáceres e Salamanca, perto da vosa fronterira. Este traballo podese ollar na rede.

Un saludo.-


----------



## belem (1 Out 2009 às 21:58)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



trevinca disse:


> Resposta:
> 
> 
> Algunhas cousas das que comenta o Belem son tratadas polo Grande del Brío no livro que estamos referendo. Outras polos outros autores.
> ...



Olá Trevinca

Obrigado pelas informações sempre interessantes.


----------



## belem (15 Out 2009 às 01:52)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Em Espanha, juntam-se voluntários, amigos do ambiente, para plantar árvores frutícolas silvestres ( arando (Vaccinium myrtillus ); castanheiro ( Castanea sativa); pilriteiro ( Crataegus oxycantha/monogyna)) assim como para colocar colmeias nas imediações para garantir uma melhor polinização dos frutos e uma fonte extra muito importante de alimento para os ursos-pardos. O Governo espanhol financia apicultores com prejuízos por causa dos ursos, mas a atitude do voluntariado tem garantido que tal seja necessário menos vezes.
Assim ninguém fica mal e ninguém perde com isso.

http://www.fapas.es/


E é curioso que basta investigar um pouco mais, junto dos locais,  para encontrar coisas interessantes ( já nem falo das variadas provas encontradas, porque alguns irão dizer que não é nada):

http://www.pglingua.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&catid=3&id=1190&Itemid=36

Ao sectarismo desenvolvido em negar a existência dos ursos em zonas raianas, gostaria de perguntar: Estão à espera de quê? De que alguém se assuste a sério, fique ferido ou morra?
Não seria mais fácil enfrentar a realidade, informar as pessoas e ter uma atitude adulta e sensata ( protegendo o ambiente e incentivando actos coordenados e úteis para todas as partes), como em Espanha?
Não é que estes ursos peninsulares sejam amigos de andar por aí a espalhar o caos, pois normalmente são até secretivos, nocturnos e bastante cautelosos, mas em certos casos podem assustar e levar a acontecimentos desnecessários como o de 1946, com um tal urso que deveria tar extinto há séculos, mas que afinal se levantou dos mortos e decidiu dar uma lição a 2 homens. Não esquecendo que hoje em dia os ursos são mais numerosos e o abandono dos campos é evidente e muito mais notório do que nessa altura.
Porque não colaborar com Espanha em actividades proteccionistas do urso raiano? Porquê querer esconder a realidade? Há algum benefício com essa atitude infantil?


----------



## trevinca (19 Out 2009 às 09:36)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Olá a tudos:

É certo que no ano 1946 os ursos ibéricos eram poucos. De feito, foi necessario ponher unha coutada xeral ca finalidade de evitar sua extinçao. Assim, no ano 1952, foi prohibida as caçadas a os ursos na Espanha por uns 5anos, que despois  só foron permitidas nas Reservas Nacionais o en supostos moi especiais. Mais, a partires do 1973  extendeuse a tudo.
Hoje eisisten mais ursos ibéricos que antes pelas razoes expostas polo Belem, anque os peligros sob sua viavilidade son maiores. Porén, as posibilidades de desastre non podem esquecerse.

Até logo.


----------



## belem (20 Out 2009 às 21:40)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



trevinca disse:


> Olá a tudos:
> 
> É certo que no ano 1946 os ursos ibéricos eram poucos. De feito, foi necessario ponher unha coutada xeral ca finalidade de evitar sua extinçao. Assim, no ano 1952, foi prohibida as caçadas a os ursos na Espanha por uns 5anos, que despois  só foron permitidas nas Reservas Nacionais o en supostos moi especiais. Mais, a partires do 1973  extendeuse a tudo.
> Hoje eisisten mais ursos ibéricos que antes pelas razoes expostas polo Belem, anque os peligros sob sua viavilidade son maiores. Porén, as posibilidades de desastre non podem esquecerse.
> ...




Tem  havido uma diminuição notória da população humana local e a caça ao lobo, por exemplo, já não se realiza em algumas aldeias de Montesinho, como há umas décadas, em que até se distribuíam oferendas a quem matasse um lobo e desfilasse com a sua pele, pelas aldeias. O número de presas como o veado, o corço e o javali aumentaram e também o numero de castanheiros e carvalhos.
Referes-te aos parques eólicos, auto-estradas e caça ilegal? O que tenho notado é que ainda por vezes aparecem casos de envenenamento e recentemente foi visto e fotografado um urso-pardo a atravessar uma auto-estrada em Espanha. Felizmente não foi morto.


----------



## frederico (21 Out 2009 às 00:24)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Belém falas acima de acçõe no nosso país para propicionar condições para as populações de urso. 

Pessoalmente acho que precisamos urgentemente de mais activismo na área do ambiente. Penso que já houve mais, e que há cerca de 10 anos as coias começaram a morrer um bocado. Pelo menos tenho essa sensação. 

Não vale a pena esperarmos que o Ministério do Ambiente faça muita coisa de jeito, nem as autarquias. Se isto não for com voluntários e activismo «não vai lá».


----------



## belem (21 Out 2009 às 00:39)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



frederico disse:


> Belém falas acima de acçõe no nosso país para propicionar condições para as populações de urso.
> 
> Pessoalmente acho que precisamos urgentemente de mais activismo na área do ambiente. Penso que já houve mais, e que há cerca de 10 anos as coias começaram a morrer um bocado. Pelo menos tenho essa sensação.
> 
> Não vale a pena esperarmos que o Ministério do Ambiente faça muita coisa de jeito, nem as autarquias. Se isto não for com voluntários e activismo «não vai lá».



Isto é um assunto também do Parque Natural de Montesinho e da cooperação que devia ter com a FAPAS e as autoridades espanholas.


----------



## frederico (21 Out 2009 às 00:53)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



belem disse:


> Isto é um assunto também do Parque Natural de Montesinho e da cooperação que devia ter com a FAPAS e as autoridades espanholas.



Não estou dentro do que sucede no Parque de Montesinho. Posso apenas falar pela minha zona. Há uns anos tentei fazer um projecto, quando andava no secundário, para limpar uma ribeira na minha zona, tirar as canas e plantar freixeiros. Não arranjei ninguém e a Câmara que inicialmente se mostrou interessada depois nunca mais me deu resposta. E custou-me imenso, porque a dita ribeira tem um importante património à escala local. As sociedades recreativas locais recebem milhares de euros da Câmara para assarem frangos e fazerem bailes de música pimba, mas a ribeira está toda cheia de entulhos há anos!

PS: há cerca de 15 anos atrás, uma associação local cujos membros não eram da terra mas sim pessoas de Lisboa e estrangeiros fez uma limpeza da ribeira e uma plantação de vegetação ripícola. Em poucos meses, as árvores plantadas foram todas destruídas.


----------



## trevinca (21 Out 2009 às 22:27)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Olá a tudos de novo.

Refero-me  non so a ises senon a outros coma as actividades ina terra da Cabrera e O Bierzo. En calquer caso, a presenza do urso na terra de Montesinho e muito posibel pois no livro de que estamos falando ven un mapa da distribuson do urso pardo nos anos de 1960 donde se sinala os montes da Cabrera. Isto fai pensar que xa desde enton algun bicho chegaba ate a fronteira, pois o val do Tuela e da localidade española de Hermisende en aqueles anos encontraban-se bastante ben conservados.

O Grande del Brió, Hernado Ayala e Piñeiro sosteñen co urso fai inverno na Serra da CABRERA, no ano 2002 cando publicaron seu livro conxunto. Pois ben, un urso que inverne na Serra da Cabrera pode camiñar até o Norte o até o Sul...

Un urso so necesita moi poucas horas para chegar desde Pena Trevinca (2.124 m.s.m.) até vosos montes da Coroa...

Entra dentro das posibilidades ca especie leve varios anos chegando a Montesinho e poucas persoas o sabiam.
So algun caçador, algun dono de ovellas o vitelas poden sabelo...

Anda de noite e exceptuando cando fai pegadas na neve recente o no barro e dificil de descobrir sua presenza.


----------



## Veterano (21 Out 2009 às 23:56)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



trevinca disse:


> Un urso so necesita moi poucas horas para chegar desde Pena Trevinca (2.124 m.s.m.) até vosos montes da Coroa...



  Marcha mais depressa do que nós quando subimos ao Pena Trevinca...


----------



## belem (22 Out 2009 às 13:36)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



frederico disse:


> Não estou dentro do que sucede no Parque de Montesinho. Posso apenas falar pela minha zona. Há uns anos tentei fazer um projecto, quando andava no secundário, para limpar uma ribeira na minha zona, tirar as canas e plantar freixeiros. Não arranjei ninguém e a Câmara que inicialmente se mostrou interessada depois nunca mais me deu resposta. E custou-me imenso, porque a dita ribeira tem um importante património à escala local. As sociedades recreativas locais recebem milhares de euros da Câmara para assarem frangos e fazerem bailes de música pimba, mas a ribeira está toda cheia de entulhos há anos!
> PS: há cerca de 15 anos atrás, uma associação local cujos membros não eram da terra mas sim pessoas de Lisboa e estrangeiros fez uma limpeza da ribeira e uma plantação de vegetação ripícola. Em poucos meses, as árvores plantadas foram todas destruídas.


Pois é, é muito importante trabalhar com as populações locais, senão não dão  valor ao esforço e boa vontade dos outros ( com algumas excepções).
A tua boa vontade é de louvar e rara nos dias que correm.
Espero que haja uma solução para essa ribeira ( eu  salientei ainda há pouco tempo o quanto importante são os cursos de água noutro tópico).
Ainda não me esqueci, que tens que me enviar a lista da fauna e da flora locais, que é para eu ver se posso dar uma ajuda ( conheço e sou amigo de algumas pessoas que podem possivelmente fazer algo nesses casos). 
O que as pessoas devem fazer, quando têm interesse em que um local deva ser protegido ou « melhorado» é justificar os seus pontos de vista de forma  racional e informada ( por exemplo, podem aceder à lista de espécies que dão direito a alteração de estatuto de uma dada região, na internet, no ICN...) e depois contactar autoridades competentes ( o próprio ICN, grupos ambientalistas, profissionais na área,etc...).


----------



## belem (22 Out 2009 às 13:49)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



trevinca disse:


> Olá a tudos de novo.
> 
> Refero-me  non so a ises senon a outros coma as actividades ina terra da Cabrera e O Bierzo. En calquer caso, a presenza do urso na terra de Montesinho e muito posibel pois no livro de que estamos falando ven un mapa da distribuson do urso pardo nos anos de 1960 donde se sinala os montes da Cabrera. Isto fai pensar que xa desde enton algun bicho chegaba ate a fronteira, pois o val do Tuela e da localidade española de Hermisende en aqueles anos encontraban-se bastante ben conservados.
> 
> ...



Olá Trevinca 

Esse registo recente de hibernação na Serra da Cabreira, é uma excelente notícia!
Os ursos pardos são muito selectivos quanto aos locais de invernada, pois ficam bastante vulneráveis durante esse período.
Essa montanha tem continuidade geográfica em Portugal e entra no Parque Natural de Montesinho. A proximidade é evidente.
Obrigado pelas boas notícias.
Concordo contigo, muitas vezes são os locais que sabem da existência destes elusivos animais.

Algumas fotos de Montesinho, já apresentadas neste fórum:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-p-n-montezinho-6-fevereiro-2009-a-3074.html


http://rotadacastanha.utad.pt/percursos/fotos/2 - Fagaceae/16_Carvalhal_Serra Nogueira.JPG


----------



## trevinca (7 Nov 2009 às 20:15)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Olá Belem:


Boas fotos. 
Ponho-vos uma referenza moi nova, da enciclopedia Wikipedia em lingua inglesa, de nome _cantabrian brown bear_.

"There are recent reports (2005) about the presence of brown bears near the Portuguese border (less than 20km) on Sanabria ( Trevinca) based on footprints left on a big mud pad. It is very plausible that brown bears, nowadays, cross the border on some occasions". 

O anonimo autor nao escrebe a bibliografía correspondente, mais só pode ser a do libro (1) mais enrriba mencionado, onde na pagina 109 dí que foron descubertas pegadas do urso no ano 2005 en Pena Trevinca sobre terra com fango.




(1) _Informe sobre el oso pardo y las Montañas Galaico-Leonesas_.


----------



## belem (17 Dez 2009 às 00:35)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Boa noite

Sim, parece-me que é a mesma referência.


----------



## Lisboa001 (17 Dez 2009 às 22:52)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Acredito plenamente que já haja ursos-pardos em Portugal.
As autoridades espanholas têm estado a fazer grandes esforços para manterem a espécie em salvo e o seu numero tem estado a subir, e para além de tudo PORTUGAl ainda tem muitas áreas de florestas e regiões rochosas propícias à criação e protecção destes grandes animais!!!
Quer para o Norte do Pais quer para os restantes pontos do país!!!


----------



## belem (18 Dez 2009 às 00:16)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Lisboa001 disse:


> Acredito plenamente que já haja ursos-pardos em Portugal.
> As autoridades espanholas têm estado a fazer grandes esforços para manterem a espécie em salvo e o seu numero tem estado a subir, e para além de tudo PORTUGAL ainda tem muitas áreas de florestas e regiões rochosas propícias à criação e protecção destes grandes animais!!!
> Quer para o Norte do Pais quer para os restantes pontos do país!!!



Eu acredito que seja possível que pelo menos temporariamente venham cá. Isto certamente que assim que seja documentado, terá algum impacto na opinião pública.
Relativamente ao local estudado, basta dar uma olhada ao Google Earth e reparar na continuidade e extensão de habitats que existe entre Espanha e Portugal, em zonas que são oficialmente territórios actuais de urso-pardo.
As autoridades espanholas, definiram algumas zonas fronteiriças de Espanha, como local de ocorrência actual de urso-pardo, já Portugal infelizmente ainda não fez o mesmo. Até montanhas de Espanha que entram em Portugal são conhecidas zonas «urseiras» em Espanha, mas nós ainda estamos na idade das descobertas e ainda não lá chegámos!


----------



## Lisboa001 (18 Dez 2009 às 19:33)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



belem disse:


> Eu acredito que seja possível que pelo menos temporariamente venham cá. Isto certamente que assim que seja documentado, terá algum impacto na opinião pública.
> Relativamente ao local estudado, basta dar uma olhada ao Google Earth e reparar na continuidade e extensão de habitats que existe entre Espanha e Portugal, em zonas que são oficialmente territórios actuais de urso-pardo.
> As autoridades espanholas, definiram algumas zonas fronteiriças de Espanha, como local de ocorrência actual de urso-pardo, já Portugal infelizmente ainda não fez o mesmo. Até montanhas de Espanha que entram em Portugal são conhecidas zonas «urseiras» em Espanha, mas nós ainda estamos na idade das descobertas e ainda não lá chegámos!



Pois


----------



## belem (14 Jan 2010 às 00:36)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Com mais novidades:

http://www.fapas.es/

Um urso fêmea ( Villarina) é acompanhado ( com câmaras) após ter sido devolvido à natureza.
A sua recuperação tem sido um sucesso.
De salientar que mesmo nesta altura, não está em hibernação.
Isso foi sempre algo que me fazia questionar, pois uma vez que a Galiza normalmente, não tem invernos propriamente nórdicos, consegue providenciar alimento durante praticamente todo o ano. Excepções são feitas para invernos mais frios que o normal ou em que hajam fêmeas em período de gestação.
No vídeo ( na segunda imagem a contar de cima) «¿Quién se mueve con Villarina?» , pode-se ver a ursa Villarina, 1 lobo-ibérico e  2  raposas a serem filmados no mesmo local!


----------



## belem (18 Jan 2010 às 21:18)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Uns tempos antes, quando Villarina foi solta:


----------



## belem (29 Jan 2010 às 22:14)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Segundo o que é comentado no meteored de Espanha, os ursos-pardos «fronteiriços», são possivelmente mais numerosos do que o anteriormente pensado.
Mas faltam mais informações.
Não me refiro à pegada encontrada e mencionada neste link ( que não se sabe concretamente o que é), mas sobre outras informações entretanto, lá evidenciadas.

http://foro.meteored.com/naturaleza+y+medio+ambiente/duda+de+que+es+esta+huella-t85091.36.html


----------



## Lobo do Barroso (16 Abr 2010 às 18:45)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



psm disse:


> Vou corrigir o meu post;de facto o urso estava por todo pais,exemplo disso é a marca toponímica do sul de portugal como a serra da ossa.Dou mais duas localidades derivadas da palavra urso:lapadusso,usseira.
> Quero mencionar outra especie que se extinguiu em portugal e que deu o nome a um dos afluentes do Guadiana que era o esquilo, antigamente o nome esquilo era ardila, há outro afluente este pertencente ao Douro com o nome de arda .O que levou ao que o esquilo ou arda a desaparecer de portugal?Foi a destruição da floresta nativa de portugal (carvalhos) , a sua alimentação principal dos esquilos ou ardilas eram as bolotas.
> 
> Ao que parece os esquilos estão tambem a entrar em portugal via espanha, isto devido tambem ao abandono da agricultura. Os carvalho voltam a conquistar os terrenos que eram deles



Os esquilos há muito que estão em Portugal.Aqui, onde moro, Uma aldeia de Vila Nova da Cerveira, há-os às centenas e se deixar avelãs num certo ponto do jardim,aparecem de seguida para as ir buscar.


----------



## Lobo do Barroso (16 Abr 2010 às 18:55)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Lisboa001 disse:


> Pois



Calma, que estamos nisso.


----------



## duero (30 Mai 2010 às 05:07)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Lobo do Barroso disse:


> Os esquilos há muito que estão em Portugal.Aqui, onde moro, Uma aldeia de Vila Nova da Cerveira, há-os às centenas e se deixar avelãs num certo ponto do jardim,aparecem de seguida para as ir buscar.



He leido ahora este apartado y debo decir que hay que tener cuidado.

En muchas ocasiones las ardillas (esquilos) de los jardines no son autoctonas, sino que se trata de introducciones de animales americanos.

ARDILLA AUTÓCTONA

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Eichhörnchen_Düsseldorf_Hofgarten_edit.jpg

ARDILLA AMERICANA, muy común en jardines

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archiv...n_St_James's_Park,_London_-_Nov_2006_edit.jpg

Como curiosidad, la palabra ESQUILO es la palabra latina, la palabra ARDILLA es una palabra prerromana, anterior a celtas y lusitanos, probablemente de la población mas antigua de la península (iberos? ligures?), es una palabra que lleva miles de años en la península y una de las mas antiguas, lo que hace pensar una cosa
TENIA QUE SER MUY ABUNDANTE para que aún se conserve la palabra prerromana.


----------



## duero (30 Mai 2010 às 05:12)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

otro animal desaparecido de la peninsula fue la CEBRA pero ese ya no se puede recuperar.


----------



## belem (30 Mai 2010 às 22:49)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



duero disse:


> otro animal desaparecido de la peninsula fue la CEBRA pero ese ya no se puede recuperar.



Ainda existem cebras, encebros ou zebros.
Uma população relíquia foi salva « in extremis»:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/biosfera-atmosfera/biodiversidade-2732-17.html


----------



## duero (31 Mai 2010 às 03:09)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



belem disse:


> Ainda existem cebras, encebros ou zebros.
> Uma população relíquia foi salva « in extremis»:
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/biosfera-atmosfera/biodiversidade-2732-17.html



Interesante, no conocia el sorraia, pero en textos históricos hay contradicciones, y no se sabe si es caballo o burro

"E dize Jerónimo e maestre Pedro que le llaman en el ebraico fara, e fara quier dezir tanto en el nuestro latín como onager; e onager dezimos nós /2/ que es en la nuestra lengua por asno montés o por enzebro".

Alfonso X, General Estoria. Primera parte, c. 1275

"Son a manera de yeguas cenizosas, de color de pelo de rrata, un poco mohinas, que relinchaban como yeguas, y corrían tanto que no había cavallo que las alcanzase y para aventarlas de los panes los sennores dellos se ponían en paradas con caballos y galgos, que otros perros no las podían alcanzar y desta manera las aventaban, que matar no podían por su ligereza"  Reinado de Felipe II, Siglo XVI


----------



## belem (31 Mai 2010 às 11:11)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



duero disse:


> Interesante, no conocia el sorraia, pero en textos históricos hay contradicciones, y no se sabe si es caballo o burro
> 
> "E dize Jerónimo e maestre Pedro que le llaman en el ebraico fara, e fara quier dezir tanto en el nuestro latín como onager; e onager dezimos nós /2/ que es en la nuestra lengua por asno montés o por enzebro".
> 
> ...



Cavalo ou burro,  é uma boa questão que existe em textos históricos e que por acaso já me fez questionar sobre o que é a cebra realmente.  Mas na ciência  parece já que é claro que o sorraia é o zebro, sobretudo devido a testes genéticos feitos a este animal.
Provavelmente está mais perto da zebra e do cavalo do que do burro.
Ver informações sobre «Sorraia Phenotype» em http://www.sorraia.org/


----------



## duero (1 Jun 2010 às 03:56)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



belem disse:


> Cavalo ou burro,  é uma boa questão que existe em textos históricos e que por acaso já me fez questionar sobre o que é a cebra realmente.  Mas na ciência  parece já que é claro que o sorraia é o zebro, sobretudo devido a testes genéticos feitos a este animal.
> Provavelmente está mais perto da zebra e do cavalo do que do burro.
> Ver informações sobre «Sorraia Phenotype» em http://www.sorraia.org/


 
Entonces podria ser bueno reintroducirla en todos los bosques de Iberia, y seguramente mejorar la fauna, seria bueno para el lobo y el oso e incluso el lince.


----------



## belem (1 Jun 2010 às 14:25)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



duero disse:


> Entonces podria ser bueno reintroducirla en todos los bosques de Iberia, y seguramente mejorar la fauna, seria bueno para el lobo y el oso e incluso el lince.



Podiam introduzir os zebros, essencialmente em zonas onde já existiram, como na Andaluzia, Alentejo e Ribatejo, mas só em certas zonas, claro. Em Espanha, Cabañeros é um dos locais eleitos por alguns espanhóis que conheço.


----------



## duero (2 Jun 2010 às 20:56)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



belem disse:


> Podiam introduzir os zebros, essencialmente em zonas onde já existiram, como na Andaluzia, Alentejo e Ribatejo, mas só em certas zonas, claro. Em Espanha, Cabañeros é um dos locais eleitos por alguns espanhóis que conheço.



Un lugar donde debió existir sería en CEBREROS, un pueblo de la provincia de Avila, En Castilla y León, al Norte de Madrid.

Casualmente en ese pueblo nacio el primer presidente democrático de España después de la dictadura de Franco, ADOLFO SUAREZ, presidente de 1977 a 1982. En la bandera del pueblo aparece una cebra, pero una cebra de Africa, curiosamente.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Escudo_cebreros.jpg


----------



## belem (2 Jun 2010 às 23:52)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



duero disse:


> Un lugar donde debió existir sería en CEBREROS, un pueblo de la provincia de Avila, En Castilla y León, al Norte de Madrid.
> 
> Casualmente en ese pueblo nacio el primer presidente democrático de España después de la dictadura de Franco, ADOLFO SUAREZ, presidente de 1977 a 1982. En la bandera del pueblo aparece una cebra, pero una cebra de Africa, curiosamente.
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Escudo_cebreros.jpg



Sim é possível que tenham existido um pouco mais a norte, mas ainda dentro da zona mediterrânica.
Em Portugal, além do vale do Zebro e da Ribeira do Zebro, também existe a Zebreira.
Perto de Múrcia, também existe uma localidade com o nome de Encebro.


----------



## duero (3 Jun 2010 às 19:52)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



belem disse:


> Sim é possível que tenham existido um pouco mais a norte, mas ainda dentro da zona mediterrânica.
> Em Portugal, além do vale do Zebro e da Ribeira do Zebro, também existe a Zebreira.
> Perto de Múrcia, também existe uma localidade com o nome de Encebro.



¿y O CEBREIRO en las montañas que separan Galicia y León podría ser ? Veo difícil pero puede ser.


----------



## belem (3 Jun 2010 às 23:21)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



duero disse:


> ¿y O CEBREIRO en las montañas que separan Galicia y León podría ser ? Veo difícil pero puede ser.



Sim, pode ser.
Tal como o lince-ibérico, que claramente, prefere o matorral mediterrânico, mas que foi registado em locais mais a norte, com o zebro pode não ser diferente.
Mas parece-me uma espécie sobretudo do centro e sul da P. Ibérica.


----------



## trevinca (11 Set 2010 às 00:14)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

¿QUÉ SIGNIFICA CO URSO-PARDO SEJA CONSIDERADO RE (REGIONALMENTE EXTINTO) PELO LIVRO VERMELHO DE PORTUGAL?


Cuando Ramón Grande del Brío publicó en 2002 su libro sobre el oso de los montes zamoranos y orensanos, aludía que los osos podían llegar hasta los límites fronterizos de Portugal; incluso en el capítulo de agradecimientos se mencionaba al Instituto da Natureza portugués y a una de sus directivos. Ello sugiere que, al menos, hubo contactos entre los autores del mencionado libro y la Administración del Gobierno portugués; y si hubo conversaciones ha de suponerse igualmente que también existió intercambio de noticias y datos.
Por las mismas fechas, la SECEM y el Ministerio español do Ambiente vinieron a pu-blicar un libro sobre los mamíferos españoles haciéndose mención de la presencia del oso en las sierras de Zamora.

Por lo tanto, debe sospecharse que los autores lusitanos del Livro Vermelho han tenido en cuenta estas últimas referencias españolas sobre el oso. Por eso, lo conceptúan RE, según las reglas interpretativas de la UICN, y no EX (extinto). Pocas personas se han parado a reflexionar sobre el alcance que tiene esa denominación o categoría para ese organismo internacional de conservación de la vida salvaje. Sencillamente, la especie que no se reproduce en un territorio regional determinado, considerando animales RE los individuos errantes o vagabundos que proceden de otras latitudes…
En concreto, el oso pardo cantábrico suele andar habitualmente 30-50 kilómetros diarios y su área de dominio vital supera los 2.000 kilómetros cuadrados. Es decir, los redactores del Livro Vermelho están diciendo tácitamente que en los últimos años el plantígra-do se ha acercado, muy puntualmente, a tierras portuguesas.

Recordemos, por el contrario, que en las antiguas versiones del Livro Vermelho ni si-quiera se mencionaba a la especie oso dentro del territorio lusitano.


----------



## trevinca (12 Set 2010 às 09:42)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

_2. The categories
The IUCN Red List Categories (IUCN 2001) should be used unaltered at regional levels, with three exceptions or adjustments.
1. Taxa extinct within the region but extant in other parts of the world should be classified as Regionally Extinct (RE). A taxon is RE when there is no reasonable doubt that the last individual potentially capable of reproduction within the region has died or disappeared from the region or, in the case of a former visiting taxon, individuals no longer visit the region. It is not possible to set any general rules for a time period since the last observation before species are classified as RE. This will depend on how much effort has been devoted to searches for the taxon, which in turn will vary, both with organism and region. If the regional authority decides to adopt any time frames for RE assessments, these should be clearly specified.
Populations of long-lived individuals that have ceased to reproduce within the
region (for example, as a result of a deteriorating environment) should be
regarded as potentially capable of reproduction and consequently should not be classified as RE. On the other hand, vagrant individuals of a formerly regionally breeding taxon that reach the region should not be regarded as potentially capable of reproduction._

(Fonte: Livro Vermelho, regionalguidelinest)


----------



## belem (13 Set 2010 às 15:00)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Trevinca, pelo que entendi, a classificação «RE» para uma dada região, não chega contemplar a visita ocasional de indivíduos dispersantes ( com ou sem reprodução no local, mesmo estando naturalmente aptos para reprodução ( a não ser que sejam animais demasiadamente novos, doentes, velhos ou com alguma doença). Não sei como é que se pode esperar que um animal que seja dispersante não seja apto reprodutivamente... Não será antes porque não encontra parceiro? Parece-me que esse guia ( em inglês) está algo vago e demasiado generalizado. E não sei se existe alguma descrição sobre que tipo de animais visita esta zona, por isso é complicado tomar alguma decisão a partir dos dados presentes.
Eu diria, que muito provavelmente, os ursos-pardos visitam algumas zonas do Parque Natural de Montesinho, temporariamente, mas ainda sem reprodução confirmada no local... De todas as formas, tudo isto já é significativo e  seria muito interessante saber até que ponto o fazem, quanto tempo ficam por lá, etc...

« Taxa extinct within the region but extant in other parts of the world should be classified as Regionally Extinct (RE). A taxon is RE when there is no reasonable doubt that the last individual potentially capable of reproduction within the region has died or disappeared from the region or, *in the case of a former visiting taxon, individuals no longer visit the region*».

Agora se concordo com esta classificação, tendo em conta o que se tem passado nos últimos anos, é claro que não, porque parece-me natural que o raio de acção dos ursos-pardos da Sanabria, inclua parte do Parque Natural de Montesinho, pelas razões que já enumeraste, relativas à área potencial que cobrem em apenas 1 dia e pela qualidade/continuidade dos habitats, baixa densidade populacional, decréscimo de actividades cinegéticas, etc...


----------



## Seattle92 (22 Set 2010 às 22:13)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Dan disse:


> É só uma espécie: o esquilo-vermelho (Sciurus vulgaris). Parece que terá sido extinto em Portugal no séc. XVI e só voltou a aparecer nos anos oitenta, primeiro no norte do país, mas agora já está também presente na região centro.



Vai aqui uma grande confusão em relação aos esquilos (tal como noutros tópicos deste forum).

Efectivamente os esquilos estiveram extintos em Portugal durante vários séculos. Ao contrário do que aqui muitos referiram não foi só uma espécie, nem as ardilas se mantiveram enquanto os esquilos desapareceram.

Foi a espécie _Sciurus vulgaris_, até porque nunca houve outra (já foram vistos 2 esquilos cinzentos americanos em Portugal mas esperemos que tenham sido apenas dois indivíduos que escaparam de uma gaiola e que tenham morrido entretanto). Ou seja, durante vários séculos não houve nenhum esquilo em liberdade em Portugal. 

Usar a palavra Ardila ou a palavra Esquilo é exactamente a mesma coisa. Como já foi dito aqui "ardila" é o nome celta e "esquilo" é a palavra latina. Em Espanha, a palavra ardila manteve-se até hoje e em Portugal caiu em desuso (provavelmente até pela extinção da espécie, já que na época medieval era a palavra ardila que era usada).

Quem diz que tem esquilos há vários anos na sua região, é importante que diga o que é que significam "vários anos". Os esquilos voltaram a Portugal nos últimos anos da década de 80 vindos da Galiza. Se há aqui alguém que já tinha esquilos na região antes dessa altura, então vamos falar com o ICNB, porque andaram a enganarmos estes anos todos 

Neste momento os esquilos encontram-se em todo o país acima da região de Leiria. A única excepção é o parque de Monsanto em Lisboa onde foram introduzidos em 1993 e onde neste momento já existem vários milhares.

A história oficial diz que os esquilos têm estado a recolonizar Portugal desde o Minho e descendo gradualmente. Parece-me haver uma falha nesta história.

Tal  como no início dos anos 90 foram libertados esquilos vermelhos em Monsanto, também o foram (penso que um ano depois) no jardim botânico de Coimbra. Ao contrário do parque de Monsanto, que é uma "prisão" rodeada de prédios, autoestradas e linhas ferroviárias, no meio de uma das zonas mais populosas do país, o jardim Botânico de Coimbra está praticamente ligado a zonas verdes junto ao Mondego que têm continuidade mais para sul, até fora da cidade. Poucos anos depois de terem sido libertados esquilos no jardim botânico, tornou-se frequente a sua presença noutras zonas da cidade e à volta dela.

Parece-me bastante mais plausível que os esquilos que começaram a aparecer 
na zona centro do país (Serra da Estrela, Pombal, Leiria) no início desta década, venham da população que teve origem em Coimbra e não nos esquilos galegos. Neste momento suponho que as duas populações já se tenham misturado.

Agora é esperar que continuem a descer o território, para daqui a algumas décadas podermos ter esquilos em todo o país.


----------



## Seattle92 (22 Set 2010 às 22:21)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



psm disse:


> O que levou ao que o esquilo ou arda a desaparecer de portugal?Foi a destruição da floresta nativa de portugal (carvalhos) , a sua alimentação principal dos esquilos ou ardilas eram as bolotas.
> 
> Ao que parece os esquilos estão tambem a entrar em portugal via espanha, isto devido tambem ao abandono da agricultura. Os carvalho voltam a conquistar os terrenos que eram deles



Na realidade o habitat preferido da espécie são as florestas de coníferas. A recolonização extremamente rápida que tem vindo a acontecer está mais relacionada com os extensos pinhais que Portugal ainda tem e não tanto com os carvalhais (que infelizmente são mínimos)

Bolotas há 2/3 meses por ano. Pinhas há o ano inteiro 


É importante relembrar que este imenso pinhal em que Portugal se transformou é uma realidade muito recente. Foi o Estado Novo que impulsionou a plantação de pinhais pelo país fora. Portugal há 2 ou 3 séculos atrás era um país com menos floresta do que actualmente. Pena é que a floresta actual não seja exactamente aquela que nós gostaríamos


----------



## Paulo H (22 Set 2010 às 23:10)

Seattle92 disse:


> Na realidade o habitat preferido da espécie são as florestas de coníferas. A recolonização extremamente rápida que tem vindo a acontecer está mais relacionada com os extensos pinhais que Portugal ainda tem e não tanto com os carvalhais (que infelizmente são mínimos)
> 
> Bolotas há 2/3 meses por ano. Pinhas há o ano inteiro



O que posso dizer é que ainda há menos de um ano, um amigo meu mandou embalsamar 2 esquilos e uma marta. Encontrou-os no espaço de meses, atropelados na estrada, numa zona de pinhal e  castanheiros (em minoria). Encontrou-os no Teixoso (Covilhã). Vi os esquilos e não sei precisar se são esquilos europeus ou se são americanos. Quanto à marta, talvez o mais correcto seja o seu nome popular "papalvo" ou quiças um nome mais científico "fuinha", sendo quase o dobro do esquilo e carnivora.

Mas da zona do pinhal interior sul, de proença a nova e de oleiros nunca ouvi falar de esquilos, mas sim de papalvos (fuinha/marta), texugos, saca-rabos, lontras, gato bravo, ginete (outro felideo), ouriço cacheiro, raposa e lobo (do tempo dos meus avós).


----------



## Seattle92 (22 Set 2010 às 23:41)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Paulo H disse:


> Vi os esquilos e não sei precisar se são esquilos europeus ou se são americanos.



Com certeza serão europeus, o comum esquilo vermelho. A invasão de esquilos americanos existe em Inglaterra e no norte de Itália (neste caso mais preocupante para o resto da Europa).

O ICNB refere que há dois casos de avistamentos de esquilos cinzentos em Portugal. Mas esperemos que tenham sido 2 casos isolados de esquilos de "estimação" que tenham fugido de gaiolas. Já se sabe que situações dessas podem sempre acontecer (infelizmente). Importante é que esses casos isolados não se transformem em populações que se reproduzam.


Como é possível que continue a ser possível as pessoas terem animais de estimação que se podem tornar ameaças para a nossa fauna autocote?


----------



## Paulo H (23 Set 2010 às 00:36)

Seattle92 disse:


> Com certeza serão europeus, o comum esquilo vermelho. A invasão de esquilos americanos existe em Inglaterra e no norte de Itália (neste caso mais preocupante para o resto da Europa).
> 
> O ICNB refere que há dois casos de avistamentos de esquilos cinzentos em Portugal. Mas esperemos que tenham sido 2 casos isolados de esquilos de "estimação" que tenham fugido de gaiolas. Já se sabe que situações dessas podem sempre acontecer (infelizmente). Importante é que esses casos isolados não se transformem em populações que se reproduzam.
> 
> ...



Ah, então os que vi eram mesmo europeus, pois não eram cinzentos mas sim castanhos (aquele castanho "caju" avermelhado).


----------



## Seattle92 (23 Set 2010 às 15:27)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Paulo H disse:


> Ah, então os que vi eram mesmo europeus, pois não eram cinzentos mas sim castanhos (aquele castanho "caju" avermelhado).















Também consegues distinguir pela orelhas com mais pelo do esquilo europeu.


----------



## Seattle92 (23 Set 2010 às 15:36)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Paulo H disse:


> Mas da zona do pinhal interior sul, de proença a nova e de oleiros nunca ouvi falar de esquilos, mas sim de papalvos (fuinha/marta), texugos, saca-rabos, lontras, gato bravo, ginete (outro felideo), ouriço cacheiro, raposa e lobo (do tempo dos meus avós).



Também já aí chegaram 

A Câmara de Vila Velha de Rodão já os refere como parte da fauna do município.

Fala especificamente da região das Portas de Almourão, perto de Proença-a-Nova.

http://www.cm-vvrodao.pt/principal.php?cont=9&sub=31&letra=p&lg=1

Também já encontrei registos na net na área da Pampilhosa da Serra, logo Oleiros também terá com certeza.


----------



## Paulo H (23 Set 2010 às 21:09)

Seattle92 disse:


> Também consegues distinguir pela orelhas com mais pelo do esquilo europeu.



Sim, trata-se da mesma cor da pelagem, é castanho não é pardo. A imagem é bonita mas torna-se mais difícil lembrar-me do pormenor do pelo eriçado das orelhas, assim como da cauda, uma vez que o animal estava morto e seguia para embalsamar! Lol


----------



## Seattle92 (9 Nov 2010 às 23:34)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



> PRESENÇA HISTÓRICA DO URSO EM PORTUGAL E TESTEMUNHOS DA SUA RELAÇÃO COM AS COMUNIDADES RURAIS
> 
> *Resumo*
> 
> ...



http://www.altotejo.org/acafa/docsn3/O_Urso_em_Portugal.pdf


----------



## Seattle92 (10 Nov 2010 às 14:39)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



> Porém, as últimas referências ao urso na região fronteiriça do norte de Portugal datam do início do século XX. GRANDE DEL BRIO et al., (2002) menciona evidências documentais da sua presença em 1905 e 1920 na região de Lubián e Sanábria (Zamora) respectivamente, ambas situadas a menos de 10 km da fronteira portuguesa na Serra de Montesinho. JUSTO MÉNDEZ (1993), apesar de não citar as fontes documentais ou orais em que se baseia, refere que desde inícios do século XX até 1930 ainda subsistiam alguns exemplares na zona fronteiriça constituída pelas serras do Gerês e Larouco. Em particular, menciona que em 1915 eram ainda avistados ursos com alguma frequência na zona de Portela do Homem (Serra do Gerês), e que em 1920 “fue muerta una osa, acompañada de dos crias, que los cazadores sorprendieron en la sierra de Larouco, entre Baltar y Villamayor de Gironda”, junto à fronteira portuguesa.
> 
> O último registo confirmado de urso nas montanhas fronteiriças do Noroeste de Portugal, é todavia mais recente e diz respeito ao abate de um urso, em Junho de 1946, por Camilo Lloves Gonzalez, habitante de Couceiros na Serra do Laboreiro, a menos de cinco quilómetros da fronteira portuguesa de Melgaço. Este facto, publicado no jornal “Pueblo Galego” de 17 de Junho de 1946 e frequentemente citado em fontes bibliográficas posteriores (e.g. FERNANDÉZ DE CÓRDOBA, 1964; TABUADA CHIVITE, 1971; PIMENTA, 2001, DOMINGUES, 2005b), foi confirmado por um dos autores do presente trabalho (F. Álvares) através de uma entrevista a Camilo Lloves em 4.10.1996, o qual, apesar dos seus 80 anos de idade, relatou em pormenor os acontecimentos. O urso abatido era um macho com 102 kg (possivelmente sub-adulto) e, na altura, dizia-se que nessa região andariam três ursos que com frequência destruíam colmeias e silhas, e dos quais um foi o que veio a ser abatido.




Ainda no mesmo estudo estão comentadas várias situações que provam a existência ou pelo menos aparecimentos de ursos nas zonas fronteiriças do norte de Portugal durante o século XX. 

É um bocado irrealista continuar a referir-se que os ursos se extinguiram no nosso país há 3 ou 4 séculos.


----------



## belem (11 Nov 2010 às 19:30)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Seattle92 disse:


> http://www.altotejo.org/acafa/docsn3/O_Urso_em_Portugal.pdf



Interessante esse trabalho!
Parece-me bastante recente e assim sendo parece-me estranho não referir o acontecimento de 2005, em que foram encontradas pegadas de urso-pardo mesmo junto à fronteira ( Peña Trevinca). Além de que em Espanha existem variados testemunhos recentes de presença de urso-pardo junto à fronteira.
No entanto, pareceu-me um bom artigo e até aberto à crescente possibilidade actual de ainda haverem ursos-pardos na zona fronteiriça a fazerem algumas incursões esporádicas por Portugal!
Seria extraordinário e algo improvável haver reprodução de urso-pardo , presentemente em Portugal ( embora quem leia algumas referências desse artigo descubra coisas impensáveis a acontecer até há bem pouco tempo), mas parece-me já altamente provável que hajam pelo menos, incursões temporárias. Algo a confirmar.
Espectacular e surpreendente também, foi a descrição sobre a presença do lobo-cerval ( lince-boreal ?) no Gerês! Pena é que seja sobre a sua extinção...
Na vizinha Cantábria chamava-se de lobo-cerval ou tigre ao lince-boreal, à semelhança do caso do Gerês.


----------



## Seattle92 (15 Nov 2010 às 10:38)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

O lobo-cerval seria o lince boreal ou o lince ibérico?


----------



## belem (16 Nov 2010 às 14:00)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Seattle92 disse:


> O lobo-cerval seria o lince boreal ou o lince ibérico?



Na zona Atlântica refere-se ao lince-boreal.
A designação de tigre então,  refere-se apenas ao lince-boreal. E foi utilizada tanto no Gerês como na Cantábria.
O lince-ibérico não existe nem nunca existiu  em zonas de bosque caducifólio, porque lá não há o seu alimento principal em quantidade suficiente: o coelho-bravo.


----------



## Pek (20 Dez 2010 às 12:08)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Unas cuantas fotografías de distintos ejemplares de oso de la Cordillera Cantábrica de esta primavera del año 2010 liberadas por el FAPAS (Fondo para la Protección de los Animales Salvajes). Las fotografías están tomadas por cámaras y equipos fotográficos camuflados fijos de marca Cuddeback que funcionan en su gran mayoría desde finales de marzo a principios de noviembre (período de actividad del oso); algunas funcionan los 12 meses del año de forma completa por sí algún oso muestra actividad y se deja ver durante la época de hibernación. Ahí van (son de diferentes zonas, valles y montes cantábricos y a diferentes altitudes):

7 de mayo








13 de mayo







14 de mayo







4 de junio







31 de mayo







Y dos muy buenas noticias:

*Nacen dos osos pardos en Picos de Europa de una hembra de la población oriental y un macho de la occidental*

SANTANDER/OVIEDO, 3 Dic. 2010 (EUROPA PRESS) -

Dos ejemplares de oso pardo cantábrico han nacido tras el cruzamiento, dentro del Parque Nacional de Picos de Europa, de una hembra de la población oriental y un macho procedente de la occidental. Los oseznos, --que en la actualidad son subadultos-- campean por el territorio protegido y su entorno.

Ello demuestra la importancia de Picos de Europa como "nexo de unión" entre las dos poblaciones de esta especie en peligro de extinción.

Así lo ha subrayado este viernes el consejero de Desarrollo Rural, Ganadería, Pesca y Biodiversidad del Gobierno de Cantabria, Jesús Oria, con motivo de una reunión del Patronato del Parque en Santander.

El también presidente de este órgano ha destacado la importancia de Picos de Europa para la preservación del oso, ya que mantiene sus ecosistemas forestales en "adecuado estado de conservación" y sirve de comunicación para ejemplares de la población oriental y occidental.

También ha destacado que la presencia de los plantígrados en el Parque es "cada día más frecuente", puesto que en lo que va de año se han registrado más de 25 avistamientos o recogida de indicios de machos adultos solitarios o hembras con crías en Picos de Europa. 



Otra: *Comprobada la primera reproducción de una osa en Teverga*


Es el resultado de casi  doce meses de trabajo en el seguimiento de la población de osos en el Concejo de Teverga.  Los equipos fotográficos, cada vez más eficaces, están permitiendo no solamente obtener fotografías que puedan ser más o menos vistosas, si no aportar verdaderamente una información importante a la cada vez más numerosa población de osos que se mueven en los territorios de montaña.

El resultado de estos trabajos, poco a poco y con la debida interpretación, complementada con el trabajo de identificación genética, nos permite conocer con  mayor detalle la estructura de los osos que viven en determinados territorios, en especial, demostrar la presencia de osas reproductoras en enclaves donde no había una confirmación real de su existencia.

Este es el caso de Teverga.

Se identifica la primera osa reproductora  en el territorio tevergano, a  mitad de camino entre la población reproductora de Somiedo y la del valle del Trubia, especialmente en los territorios de Proaza.

Podrá alguien decir que es una casualidad, pero lo cierto es que esta primera osa reproductora aparece en el territorio después de años de ausencia total de reproducción, un territorio con características excepcionales para la presencia osera y en donde son historia los datos de los cazadores de osos, como aquel cura de un pueblo que tan solo en los alrededores de la aldea, llegó a matar a lo largo de su vida 54 ejemplares.

¿Por qué no había osos en  este territorio?. Respuesta compleja a la que habrá que dedicar tiempo para valorar la pregunta. Pero lo cierto es que comienza a reproducirse la misma línea de evolución que en Proaza, cuando en el año 2004 no había reproducción y luego de 6 años de trabajo del FAPAS, la población osera está perfectamente asentada con un nivel de reproducción que la convierte en una de las mejores áreas oseras de la Cordillera Cantábrica.

Tras dos años de trabajos en Teverga, es posible identificar la primera osa reproductora acompañada al menos por un osezno. Lamentablemente, la fotografía no es de una gran calidad, pero es en sí misma un testimonio importante, tanto que nos permite dar esta buena noticia. La reproducción comienza en un territorio vedado a ella durante muchos años y en donde el furtivismo, el veneno y alguna que otra circunstancia  lo había impedido hasta ahora.

Fonte: www.fapas.es


----------



## belem (20 Dez 2010 às 22:46)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Espectacular, Pek! 
Se souberes de alguma coisa sobre os ursos-pardos da zona da Sanábria ou da zona mais próxima de Montesinho ( e quem sabe Gerês!), diz alguma coisa.
O trabalho de Ramón Del Brio, deixou-me curioso e este (http://www.altotejo.org/acafa/docsn3/O_Urso_em_Portugal.pdf ) fala-nos da presença de ursos-pardos em Portugal até tempos bastante mais recentes do que o esperado.
A referência de Ramón, no entanto, é ainda mais recente e retrata a presença de ursos-pardos junto à fronteira e coloca a hipótese dos ursos entrarem em Portugal (temporariamente?).
Parece-me que várias situações favoráveis ( especialmente as actuais) estão a tornar tudo isto possível.
Um passo importante, seria acabar com algumas reservas de caça em zonas muito sensíveis ecologicamente ( ou então transferir estas actividades para outro lado), sobretudo no lado Espanhol.


----------



## Seattle92 (21 Dez 2010 às 10:39)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Pek disse:


> *Nacen dos osos pardos en Picos de Europa de una hembra de la población oriental y un macho de la occidental*
> 
> SANTANDER/OVIEDO, 3 Dic. 2010 (EUROPA PRESS) -
> 
> ...



Que boas notícias 

Uma das melhores notícias dos últimos anos, esta é a única maneira da população oriental ter futuro.

Já agora, os novos ursos andam pela população oriental ou ocidental? Ou seja, este "sangue novo" entrou na população oriental? Pela notícia o macho é da população ocidental, presumo que ele se tenha deslocado mais para leste e a fêmea permaneça mais perto da sua área natural.


----------



## Bergidum (21 Dez 2010 às 19:20)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Nao é descartabel a presencia dalgun ejemplar de urso pardo nos montes ao N de Bragança (Montesinho,...). Ha uma pequena populacion que comparte as montanhas de Sanabria, Sª Cabrera (entre Zamora e León), Montes Aquilianos (ao S de Ponferrada),...
Em todo caso sería unha presencia de paso, nao constante, pois as zonas de refugio escasean no lado portugués...Tampouco parece haber apenas femias, e por tanto a reproducción semella ser esporádica.


----------



## belem (21 Dez 2010 às 20:45)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Bergidum disse:


> Nao é descartabel a presencia dalgun ejemplar de urso pardo nos montes ao N de Bragança (Montesinho,...). Ha uma pequena populacion que comparte as montanhas de Sanabria, Sª Cabrera (entre Zamora e León), Montes Aquilianos (ao S de Ponferrada),...
> Em todo caso sería unha presencia de paso, nao constante, pois as zonas de refugio escasean no lado portugués...Tampouco parece haber apenas femias, e por tanto a reproducción semella ser esporádica.



Não me parece que as zonas de refúgio sejam escassas no lado português...
Para uma grande população sim, mas para uma pequena população, nem pensar.
Quanto à reprodução, não tenho qualquer informação...
O que sei é que o lado espanhol da fronteira, dá como oficial a presença de urso-pardo, até mesmo junto a Portugal.
Mas desde já, obrigado pela opinião!


----------



## lreis (22 Dez 2010 às 12:27)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



belem disse:


> Recebi uma notícia de um investigador espanhol, que diz que os ursos-pardos provavelmente já entram em Portugal.
> Em 2005 foi avistado um urso-pardo adulto, bastante perto de Portugal, no Rio Sil, afluente do Rio Minho. Significa que a população está a aumentar e a colonizar novos territórios. Tendo em conta que a Peneda Gerês é uma continuidade da cordilheira cantábrica e que tanto do lado português como espanhol ainda restam vastas áreas remotas, com muita água, floresta, montanhas e uma população francamente crescente de cervídeos é fácil de entender o porquê deste acontecimento.
> Convém lembrar que outra espécie de grande mamífero fez o mesmo há uns anos no mesmo local, neste caso a Ibex ( Capra pyrenaica) que veio de Espanha e neste momento já está instalada no Gerês.
> Em Espanha as leis de caça permitem a caça deste magnífico ungulado.



Esta informação é bastante interessante e realça os aspectos ligados à tendência de progressiva "renaturalização" de muitos dos habitats naturais de Portugal, em particular, no contexto ibérico.
Na sequência desta informação, questiono-me relativamente ao seguinte: terão os habitats portugueses capacidade para permitir um conjunto/população de ursos, ainda que diminuta? Tenho em consideração que o território de um urso deve ser certamente vasto, e não se compadece com as fronteiras dos paises.
A tendência natural é que os ursos sejam progressivamente confirmados, com maior frequência, quer perto de Portugal quer no interior de Portugal.
Mas, poderá Portugal antever que exista uma pequena população centrada nos seus habitats? 
Não tenho qualquer tipo de conhecimento na matéria, mas parece-me que os territórios mais prováveis de "colonização" serão os da Peneda-Gerês e os de  Montesinho, e nestes fico com a sensação que não existem habitats (manchas de carvalhais, outras folhosas, etc) suficientemente extensos e não perturbados para que possam permitir a "sedentarização" destes animais.


----------



## Seattle92 (22 Dez 2010 às 13:27)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Bem vindo ao MeteoPT, lreis.

Também partilho dessas dúvidas. Por muito que adorasse ter ursos em Portugal, não sei se haverá capacidade para isso neste momento. 

Talvez haja no futuro.


----------



## belem (22 Dez 2010 às 22:57)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



lreis disse:


> Esta informação é bastante interessante e realça os aspectos ligados à tendência de progressiva "renaturalização" de muitos dos habitats naturais de Portugal, em particular, no contexto ibérico.
> Na sequência desta informação, questiono-me relativamente ao seguinte: terão os habitats portugueses capacidade para permitir um conjunto/população de ursos, ainda que diminuta?.





Sim, pelo menos no Parque Natural de Montesinho e na contígua Serra da Nogueira.
O importante é haver uma conexão de habitats entre algumas montanhas mais inacessíveis com diferentes núcleos florestais que tenham boas condições ecológicas ( refúgio, alimentação),  alternados com campos de cultivo ou pomares com pouca perturbação humana ( que existem muitos na região...).
Todo esta paleta paisagística encontra nesta região e em abundância.




lreis disse:


> Não tenho qualquer tipo de conhecimento na matéria, mas parece-me que os territórios mais prováveis de "colonização" serão os da Peneda-Gerês e os de  Montesinho, e nestes fico com a sensação que não existem habitats (manchas de carvalhais, outras folhosas, etc) suficientemente extensos e não perturbados para que possam permitir a "sedentarização" destes animais.



Para ter uma ideia, só na Serra de Nogueira, por exemplo, existe um carvalhal constituído maioritariamente por carvalho-negral ( Quercus pyrenaica) que ocupa mais de 8.000 hectares. E isto nem é dentro do Parque Natural de Montesinho (!) embora esteja conectado a este, geograficamente.
Na minha opinião, na região de Montesinho existem condições para uma pequena população. Mas como disse a realidade do urso-pardo não respeita fronteiras e o importante é que deambule entre Portugal e Espanha, pois é essa a sua realidade neste contexto que abordamos.
Portanto, teremos sempre que considerar os territórios naturais de ambos os países, embora Montesinho, por si só, já tenha estas condições.
 Um dos biodindicadores para a possível presença de urso-pardo é a permanência constante de numerosas alcateias de lobos, pois estas têm exigências ecológicas ainda acima das de uma pequena população de urso-pardo! Novamente, para ter uma ideia, estamos «só» a falar de uma região que apresenta uma das mais elevadas ( senão a mais elevada se estivermos a contar com a vizinha região espanhola) densidades de lobos de toda a Europa Ocidental.
O urso-pardo é um  omnívoro (embora seja Carnivora a sua classificação) e muitas vezes até existe perto das povoações, enquanto o lobo é muito mais exigente não só nos refúgios, como na alimentação, pois é muito mais tímido e é essencialmente carnívoro, dependendo de populações estáveis de ungulados e não de uma alimentação variada, quase sempre disponível e de fácil acesso, como é a do urso-pardo.
Muitas destas informações já foram apresentadas aqui neste tópico. Se quiser saber de mais detalhes sempre as pode consultar e qualquer dúvida ou questão, disponha-a aqui, que terei todo o gosto em ler e se possível responder.


----------



## Bergidum (23 Dez 2010 às 18:42)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

A presencia de lobos nao e um indicador fiabel da presencia do urso. Ha lobos no medio da meseta castelhana, sem árbores em decenas de km...
O urso e moito mais exigente, non só em grandes masas florestais, senon também en refugios inaccesibles e tranquilos para passar o inverno na hibernaçao.


----------



## belem (23 Dez 2010 às 19:29)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Bergidum disse:


> A presencia de lobos nao e um indicador fiabel da presencia do urso. Ha lobos no medio da meseta castelhana, sem árbores em decenas de km...
> O urso e moito mais exigente, non só em grandes masas florestais, senon também en refugios inaccesibles e tranquilos para passar o inverno na hibernaçao.



Não foi isso que eu disse.
Eu disse que onde existem muitas alcateias permanentes de lobo, uma pequena população de urso-pardo pode singrar ( e no caso específico de Montesinho, pode ser um indicador da possível presença de urso-pardo, pois existem ursos confirmados junto a esta região).
E não me parece que uma pequena população de urso-pardo seja mais exigente que várias alcateias permanentes de lobo.


----------



## Bergidum (23 Dez 2010 às 20:05)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



belem disse:


> Não foi isso que eu disse.
> 
> E não me parece que uma pequena população de urso-pardo seja mais exigente que várias alcateias permanentes de lobo.



Nao entendo que é "alcateia", pero a resposta é sim. O urso é moitissimo máis exigente que o lobo, sobre todo en hábitat inalterado, e demanda uma grande presença de alimento no outono, justo antes da hibernaçao. 
Nao é fácil a instalaçao de uma populación estabel de urso no norte de Portugal a meio prazo. Nim siquiera é estabel a populación comentada de Sanabria, Cabreira, Aquilianos, e a falta de femias é um assunto grave.

Estamos falando de um máximo de 10 ejemplares em esta zona montanhosa, tranquila, de miles de km cuadrados, e apenas frecuentada em moitos lugares...


----------



## belem (23 Dez 2010 às 20:31)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Bergidum disse:


> Nao entendo que é "alcateia", pero a resposta é sim. O urso é moitissimo máis exigente que o lobo, sobre todo en hábitat inalterado, e demanda uma grande presença de alimento no outono, justo antes da hibernaçao.
> Nao é fácil a instalaçao de uma populación estabel de urso no norte de Portugal a meio prazo. Nim siquiera é estabel a populación comentada de Sanabria, Cabreira, Aquilianos, e a falta de femias é um assunto grave.
> 
> Estamos falando de um máximo de 10 ejemplares em esta zona montanhosa, tranquila, de miles de km cuadrados, e apenas frecuentada em moitos lugares...



Alcateia= um grupo de lobos. Penso que isto faz toda a diferença.
Mas não falava de uma população estável de ursos-pardos, mas de uma pequena população.
É normal que sejam os machos os primeiros a aparecer, são claramente animais colonizadores. As fêmeas só aparecem depois.
A questão da alimentação nem é comparável, pois existem inúmeros casos, onde as alcateias estáveis de lobos são as primeiras a desaparecer ( a não ser que haja perseguição directa aos ursos, como foi no caso do Noroeste de Portugal). Nos USA por exemplo, existem ursos-pretos em grande quantidade, lobos é que nem pensar. Em Yellowstone, terra de ursos, por exemplo, tiveram que ser reintroduzidos vários lobos. Portanto, a questão da dieta está explicada... 
10 exemplares? Em que ano? Nem sabia que eram tantos!


----------



## trevinca (3 Jan 2011 às 01:09)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Olá a tudos de novo e mis melhores cumprimentos cara ao ano 2011!

Voy a hablar en español para que mis ideas sean entendidas correctamente.
Sin lugar a dudas, el estudio de Alvares y Domínguez, de _Açafa on line_, es muy importante. Marca una nueva época, sobre todo, porque supone un nuevo ciclo y postura en relación con el oso lusitano. Quedan ya para la historia, las tesis que situaban la extinción del animal ibérico en Portugal en 1650. Se está hablando ahora de mediados del siglo XIX como fecha posible de tal suceso… Este estudio abre nuevas posibilidades en la forma de entender la Administración el problema del oso ibérico. No sólo en Portugal sino en España: no se olvide que el estudio indica que no es definitivo y que se precisa nuevos estudios locales, y a ambos lados de la frontera. Tampoco alude únicamente a la zona norteña de Portugal, pues refiere de pasada las montañas del distrito de Castelo Branco…
Concretamente, el libro aquí comentado contiene un capítulo sobre la historia del oso europeo hasta 1830, que ahora podéis consultar de manera gratuita en la red. Buscad en google LA DISTRIBUCION DEL OSO PARDO POR LA EUROPA MERIDIONAL A COMIENZOS DEL SIGLO XIX, en la revista española _Argutorio_, y encontraréis alguna referencia a este foro electrónico y a los antiguos osos de Portugal, tanto en el Norte como en las montañas de Extremadura y Salamanca, muy cerca de Portugal. En concreto, parece ser que uno de los últimos reyes portugueses (D. Carlos) se acercó en alguna ocasión a cazar osos hasta el distrito de Castelo Branco… Esto se comenta también en varios artículos del mismo número 3 de la revista _Açafa_ on line.

Seguiremos comentado.


----------



## trevinca (3 Jan 2011 às 14:41)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Olá de novo!

Se importante sao as novas da Limia, con caçádas aos ursos até 1930, mais poderá ser a possibel morte do derradeiro urso lusitano.
Tenho informaçoes da Serra do Barroso de que tal facto tivo luar no 1957...
Fai falta corrobarions perifericas do suceso do ano 57, mais a pessoa que faloume delo é muito formal (antigo oficial do Ejército portugués, hoje con uns setenta pico anos...)

Un saludo.

Creio que esta nova podería ser un bo regalo de Reis Magos para a gente do Forum.


----------



## belem (3 Jan 2011 às 20:16)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Obrigado, Trevinca.
São informações interessantes, sem dúvida.
Esses ursos-pardos com presença tão recente em habitats que hoje em dia até estão em melhores condições ( no geral e tendo em conta a região) do que nessa altura ( anos 50 , por exemplo), dizem-nos tudo sobre as potencialidades ecológicas desta região.


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Jan 2011 às 16:56)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



trevinca disse:


> Olá de novo!
> 
> Se importante sao as novas da Limia, con caçádas aos ursos até 1930, mais poderá ser a possibel morte do derradeiro urso lusitano.
> Tenho informaçoes da Serra do Barroso de que tal facto tivo luar no 1957...
> ...



Olá trevinca, estás a dizer que alguém caçou um urso no Minho em 1957, ou alguém viu um animal?


----------



## Bergidum (4 Jan 2011 às 17:17)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Seattle92 disse:


> Olá trevinca, estás a dizer que alguém caçou um urso no Minho em 1957, ou alguém viu um animal?



Sim, eso parece...Moi interessante sem dúbida. Parece mais probabel de todos modos a presença actual de ursos em Montesinho que nas serras do Minho, demasiado lonxanas da distribuçao actual...
Tambén podería ocurrir á súa reintroduçao, como nos Pirineus de Francia,donde estes días están a discutir a liberaçao de um novo exemplar. 

http://cronicaverde.blogspot.com/2010/12/consulta-en-los-pirineos-franceses-para.html


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Jan 2011 às 17:38)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

^^

Pois, mas isto é Portugal. 

Reintroduções? Podemos esperar sentados 

Ou o urso chega cá sozinho, ou nada feito


----------



## Bergidum (4 Jan 2011 às 18:42)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Tampouco é a mellor soluçao a reintroduçao. Ademais deveria facerse con ejemplares cantabricos, que nao andan sobrados de efetivos. Hai bastantes machos, pero menos femias, que soen ser sedemtarias. A grande noticia sería o avistamento de uma femia em Montezinho, Sª Nogueira,...


----------



## trevinca (5 Jan 2011 às 00:23)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Olá de novo.

Sim. A pessoa que doume isas novas é portuguesa, viviú nas terras do Barroso e Montalegre nos anos 40 e 50. E un velho militar que estivo em Africa e na India. E uma pessoa con cultura, e vive na Espanha desde fai uns 30 anos.

As referenzas sobre os ursos deste home sao muito boas, mais eu tenho que ser ainda exceptico para nao fazer equivocacions. Porém, ei de falar de novo con el e com outros, en orde a confirmar algunhas novas. O militar viu tambén ursos no Barroso.

Porém, eu prefero pensar que pode haber algunha equivocación no seu relato, si ben o senso geral e que nos anos 40 e 50 na mentalidade dos grupos sociais mais baixos do Barroso e Montealegre ainda andaba o urso... Nao debe esquecerse cos ursos sao citados no 1920 e 1930 na raia pelo doctor Justo em 1993, historiador da cidade de Verín, case na fronteira

Mais ainda, estou completamente dacordo com o Bergidum. O importante agora é co grupo de ursos do Caurel, Bierzo Oeste, Teleno, La Cabrera, Sanabria e possiblemente Montezinho se faga forte. Si chegara a ser, os ursos chegaríam até s serra de Queixa e dali a serra de Larouco (na raia com Portugal) e tambén percorrerian dende Montezinho até a serra do Larouco.

Reintroduçao no Minho? Debería facerse com ursos cantabricos e a coisa e ainda muito dificil...


----------



## belem (5 Jan 2011 às 02:07)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



trevinca disse:


> Olá de novo.
> 
> Sim. A pessoa que doume isas novas é portuguesa, viviú nas terras do Barroso e Montalegre nos anos 40 e 50. E un velho militar que estivo em Africa e na India. E uma pessoa con cultura, e vive na Espanha desde fai uns 30 anos.
> 
> ...



Boa noite Trevinca

Aguardo então a confirmação desse episódio de 1957.
Penso que seria muito interessante fazer uma pesquisa junto das autoridades e povos destas zonas, relativamente aos ursos-pardos, quem sabe não haveriam extraordinárias surpresas! Se com parcas informações, já temos surpresas, imagine-se com um estudo rigoroso, consistente e metódico...
Penso que para haver, por exemplo, a reintrodução de algumas fêmeas de urso-pardo no Parque Natural de Montesinho, teria que haver uma reestruturação na caça que é feita nesta região da P. Ibérica ( englobando sobretudo zonas com presença reconhecida de urso-pardo ou com grande sensibilidade ecológica, tanto em Espanha como Portugal), a plantação de vegetação específica ( pilriteiros, mirtilos, etc...) nos corredores inferiores que passam debaixo da A 52 ( com extensão até largos metros após esta barreira artificial). Fazer um repovoamento, em zonas chave mas algo degradadas com vegetação nativa específica o mais próxima possível da  flora climácica primitiva e relançar uma apicultura silvestre  na mesma zona para melhorar a polinização das árvores ( permitindo uma frutificação melhor sucedida e mais benéfica para a dieta dos ursos). Alguns apiários podem ficar ao acesso dos ursos propositadamente, enquanto outros fora do seu alcance para assegurar algum equilíbrio. Assim estes plantígrados não se sentem tão tentados em atacar as colmeias dos apicultores ( que em caso de estrago receberão indemnizações). Fazer um reforço ( se for necessário) na população dos ungulados. Não faço muitos comentários, relativamente à sensibilização das gentes locais relativamente a este tema, porque a conclusão parece óbvia e terá que seguir os passos de outros projectos bem sucedidos: começar pelas escolas até aos mais idosos, é preciso criar a ideia de que os ursos-pardos estão nesta região, muito antes do Homem moderno, que têm um papel muito importante a desempenhar no equilíbrio dos bosques, que podem atrair turismo bem orientado e um bom relançamento para a economia da região e que eles mesmos podem participar activamente no projecto ( plantando árvores silvestres, instalando colmeias em zonas chave com uma orientação técnica apropriada, escolhendo uma agricultura biológica e sustentável como futuro, etc...) e receber vários benefícios com isso.
Relativamente ao perigo directo dos ursos para o Homem, não nos podemos esquecer que os javalis, por exemplo, são animais claramente mais conflituosos em diversas situações, frequentes e que contudo nada fazem para aparecer de forma minimimamente consistente nos sensacionalistas Media. 
Estatisticamente, é muito mais perigoso conduzir ou andar na rua. E não é por isso que deixamos de o fazer, não é? Além de que me parece que estas gentes estão muito mais habituadas aos animais selvagens, do que nós, gente urbana, temos ideia. E será que o urso-pardo alguma vez deixou de existir na região? Quem sabe nunca e as pessoas vivam com eles e nem o saibam... Estes ursos, acostumados ao Homem, são conhecidos por serem muito elusivos e com hábitos muito secretos. 
Resumindo, penso que toda a gente pode participar e seria muito interessante receber também o apoio e simultâneamente apoiar  associações e grupos ambientais como o FAPAS que têm trabalhado de forma exemplar para salvar o urso-pardo peninsular.


----------



## Bergidum (5 Jan 2011 às 13:02)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Si se assemtaram as populaçoes entre a A6 e a A52, no SW de León, NW de Zamora e E de Ourense, com alguma femia reprodutora, podería pemsarse no salto a Portugal, donde temos tambén o cruce problemático da A52.
O primeiro passo é facer permeable a A6, entre as populaçoes em aumento ao N de esa estrada e as febles populaçoes de machos ao sul. No entorno do porto de Pedrafita (Lugo-León), é bastante permeable, pero nao assim no emtorno do porto de Manzanal, entre Ponferrada e Astorga.


----------



## Seattle92 (5 Jan 2011 às 13:27)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Bergidum disse:


> Si se assemtaram as populaçoes entre a A6 e a A52, no SW de León, NW de Zamora e E de Ourense, com alguma femia reprodutora, podería pemsarse no salto a Portugal, donde temos tambén o cruce problemático da A52.



Bergidum, que população é essa? 

Há realmente provas que existem ursos actualmente na zona entre a A6 e a A52? Ou há apenas suspeitas que um ou outro macho possam passar (uma ou outra vez) para sul da A6?


----------



## Bergidum (5 Jan 2011 às 18:11)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Seattle92 disse:


> Bergidum, que população é essa?
> 
> Há realmente provas que existem ursos actualmente na zona entre a A6 e a A52? Ou há apenas suspeitas que um ou outro macho possam passar (uma ou outra vez) para sul da A6?



Pois a populaçao da que estamos a falar ultimamente, em territorios das montanhas do SW da provincia de León, NW da de Zamora e E da de Ourense (si tes um mapa a mao poderás verlo, Nos Montes Aquilianos, Serra do Teleno, Serra da Cabreira, Pena Trevinca,.....)

Hai dúas publicaçaos sobre o tema:
-El oso pardo en el noroeste peninsular, de Ramón Grande del Brío, José Piñeiro y otros.
-Y esta última, del año pasado, de José Piñeiro.







Sobre si son sedemtarios ou non, é difícil a súa comprobaçao, som animais que se movem moito, pero o certo é que hai presença aparentemente continua na zona.


----------



## trevinca (29 Abr 2011 às 23:15)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

No ano 2005 ainda foi vista uma ursa con uma criança a os pés dos Montes Aquilianos-Sierra del Teleno.

Boas noites.-


----------



## Seattle92 (30 Abr 2011 às 18:22)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

^^

A cerca 50 km de Portugal


----------



## Albifriorento (30 Abr 2011 às 20:25)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



trevinca disse:


> Olá a tudos de novo e mis melhores cumprimentos cara ao ano 2011!
> 
> Voy a hablar en español para que mis ideas sean entendidas correctamente.
> Sin lugar a dudas, el estudio de Alvares y Domínguez, de _Açafa on line_, es muy importante. Marca una nueva época, sobre todo, porque supone un nuevo ciclo y postura en relación con el oso lusitano. Quedan ya para la historia, las tesis que situaban la extinción del animal ibérico en Portugal en 1650. Se está hablando ahora de mediados del siglo XIX como fecha posible de tal suceso… Este estudio abre nuevas posibilidades en la forma de entender la Administración el problema del oso ibérico. No sólo en Portugal sino en España: no se olvide que el estudio indica que no es definitivo y que se precisa nuevos estudios locales, y a ambos lados de la frontera. Tampoco alude únicamente a la zona norteña de Portugal, pues refiere de pasada las montañas del distrito de Castelo Branco…
> ...



As caçadas de D. Carlos aqui na região são conhecidas....

A zona do parque do Tejo internacional (freguesias de Monforte da Beira, Malpica do Tejo no concelho de Castelo Branco e Rosmaninhal e Ladoeiro no concelho de Idanha-a-Nova) em particular são conhecidas pela fauna abundante e pelas montadas ao Javali (e também pela caça ilegal). É bastante comum nesta zona ir-mos na estrada e de repente atravessar-se um gamo ou um javali em frente dos carros (os javalis são robustos o suficiente para arrebentarem completamente com a parte da frente de um carro e mesmo assim sobreviverem). Por isso não me admira nada que fosse um dos últimos refúgios para os ursos....

A minha mãe, nascida e criada em Monforte da Beira diz muita vez que quando era pequena que viu um gato bravo, pela descrição que ela faz mais parece um Lince.


----------



## belem (30 Abr 2011 às 21:28)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Seattle92 disse:


> ^^
> 
> A cerca 50 km de Portugal



Ainda mais significativo é que foi uma fêmea com crias e já depois da pior auto-estrada ( como o Bergidium mencionou e bem)...
Trevinca, esse avistamento foi feito por quem?


----------



## trevinca (30 Abr 2011 às 22:59)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

No libro comentado aquí : _Informe sobre el oso pardo..._ fala-se de que polo ano 1890 ainda eisistiam ursos na serra de Gata, moi perto de Portugal e da regiao de Castelo Branco... Tudo é posibel... 

A ursa com o seu flho de 2005 forom descubertos por un vecinho perto do rio Sil, e despois foi ali um naturalista dos alrededores e comprobou as pegadas.  Mais ainda, nos ano 1988-1992 uma ursa com crianças estivo percorrendo a serra da Cabrera.

Boas noites,.


----------



## trevinca (8 Jun 2011 às 00:18)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

No 1 de juno saiu publicado no jornal de Zamora La Opinión de Zamora, na sua ediçao electrónica, a siguinte nova: *Un grupo de naturalistas asegura que el urogallo, el lince y el oso campean en los montes zamoranos *, polo jornalista J. A. García.
Sería moi bó co administrador do forum puxera aquí o link para ser lido tambén no forum Meteopt, e poder assim falar sobre elo.

Muito obrigado.-


----------



## Seattle92 (8 Jun 2011 às 10:04)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



> *Un grupo de naturalistas asegura que el urogallo, el lince y el oso campean en los montes zamoranos*
> 
> El gallo salvaje y el felino aparecen en la sierra de La Cabrera, y el plantígrado lo hace de «una forma intermitente»
> 
> ...


http://www.laopiniondezamora.es/com...ince-oso-campean-montes-zamoranos/521860.html


----------



## Seattle92 (8 Jun 2011 às 10:06)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Será realmente verdade esta presença de urogalos e linces, ou isto tudo é apenas uma forma de pressão para se pararem com as reflorestações?


----------



## trevinca (8 Jun 2011 às 16:14)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Seattle:

Pudem falar o outro día pela noite com Grande del Brío. E ainda que nao pudemos falar moito pois estaba no hospital dixome que pegadas de lince forom vistas por él e por Martín Garde nao fai moito tempo na Serra da Cabrera (creio que refere-se desde febreiro até agora); também observaram restos de jantar da especie. Penso cas novas do urso sao tambén recentes mais debo falar de novo com Grande.

Um saudo de novo.-


----------



## Seattle92 (9 Jun 2011 às 09:47)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Então é uma excelente notícia. 

E de que espécie de lince estamos a falar? O lince ibérico ou boreal?


Ainda há pouco tempo coloquei uma notícia no tópico do Lince sobre uns possíveis avistamentos de linces no parque do Montesinho. Os guardas do parque andaram a investigar mas não encontraram nada.


----------



## trevinca (9 Jun 2011 às 14:54)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Podereia ser o ibérico, mais ainda nao se sabe com certeza.

Saúdos.-


----------



## Bergidum (10 Jun 2011 às 20:48)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Uma sorprendente noticia de avistamento de urso pardo, en O Saviñao, provincia de Lugo, preto da xunta dos ríos Miño e Sil, non lonxe da cidade de Monforte de Lemos:

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/lugo/2011/06/10/0003_201106L10C89910.htm


----------



## trevinca (11 Jun 2011 às 22:45)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Non é ningún avistamento muito sorprendente, pois ese sector ten condicioes favorabels para a especie.  O Saviñao ten carballeiras e bosques de bidueiros fantásticos, con árbores muito grandes, e as riveiras don Minho son tambén moi boas para o animal. Non fai muito anduven perguntando a xente do sector sobre os derradeiros ursos do século XIX: o urso viviu no área até os finais do século XIX.
É sin duda unha nova excelente.
A pregunta é: ¿De dónde veu? ¿Dos Ancares o do Courel? ¿Por que non do Macizo Central ourensán?


----------



## Seattle92 (12 Jun 2011 às 17:09)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Muito bom, agora só falta começarem a descer para sul. Cá estamos à espera de braços abertos!!!


----------



## Lisboa001 (4 Ago 2011 às 14:16)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Confirma-se os relatos de urso no gerês? (estes mais recentes no inicio do seculo XXI)


----------



## belem (5 Ago 2011 às 19:03)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Lisboa001 disse:


> Confirma-se os relatos de urso no gerês? (estes mais recentes no inicio do seculo XXI)



Não, mas perto de Montesinho, parece-me que sim.
Existem já vários indícios.


----------



## duero (5 Ago 2011 às 20:38)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Ucrania abré centro de desintoxicación de osos alcoholicos.

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/ucrania-creará-centro-desintoxicar-osos-alcohólicos-114123880.html

Parece que a los osos ucranianos les gusta el vodka.


----------



## Lisboa001 (5 Ago 2011 às 22:21)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



belem disse:


> Não, mas perto de Montesinho, parece-me que sim.
> Existem já vários indícios.



Isso é bom


----------



## duero (14 Ago 2011 às 14:28)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

ESTA CUARTA FEIRA O URSO MATO UNA VACA PREÑADA NO MEU VALLE, A 4 KMS DA MI CASA.

A NOTICIA NO JORNAL.

http://www.diariodeleon.es/noticias...la-tras-aparecer-otra-vaca-muerta_625159.html


----------



## duero (14 Ago 2011 às 14:37)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

O LUGAR ONDE O URSO MATARA A VACA PODESE OLHAR NO POST "SIERRA DE ANCARES" NA SECCIÓN DE "NATURALEZA E VIAJES" DE ESTE FORUM.

Sao as fotografías que deixe ha un ano. 

O lugar preciso onde o urso matara a vaca fica de frente as fotografías 20 e 21, onde diz......CASTRO CELTA EN EXCAVACIÓN (SOLO SE HA EXCAVADO EL 10%).

Frente ao castro, nas montañas de frente, é onde o urso matara a vaca.

A vaca estivera preñada, e o urso apaño con o ternero e deixo a vaca.


----------



## duero (14 Ago 2011 às 14:48)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Deixo aqui una foto do ano pasado onde o urso ataca a vaca, fora feita desde o castro.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/imgp0057z.jpg/


----------



## duero (14 Ago 2011 às 15:01)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Foto realizada desde el castro. El mismo lugar pero con perspectiva fotográfica "mas abierta".

En ese área el oso mató a la vaca.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/imgp0056ol.jpg/


----------



## Seattle92 (15 Ago 2011 às 18:33)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

É comum os ursos atacarem vacas?


----------



## duero (16 Ago 2011 às 14:09)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Personalmente es la primera noticia que tengo de osos atancando vacas.

Nunca sentí en el valle aconteciera eso.

No obstante, O URSO É MOITO OPORTUNISTA, E COME CASI DE TUDO.

O URSO apanha la mel das abelhas, a fruta, se pode apanha troitas e salmao, e acho que a vaca ficaba sozinha e como estava preñada nao podera correr e o urso foi por ela...........E MAIS FACIL A VACA QUE O CORZO.

O URSO como é animal pachorrento nao pode apanhar os corzos, nem os veados, nem practicamente nenhum animal salvaje pois tudos eles sao moito mais rápidos que o urso, entao a vaca é mais facil.

Acho que ele andaba a procurar calqueira coisa e vio a vaca, mais nao é un animal moito cazador, como pode ser o lobo.


----------



## trevinca (16 Ago 2011 às 23:25)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Boas noites:

Nos libros de Grande del Brío y Piñeiro (2002 y 2009) se da cuenta de varios casos en los que el oso ha matado vacas y yegüas (bestas de cabalos) preñadas por detrás, con extracción del feto (que es lo que come). Lo curioso es que estos autores refieren esos ataques en la Sierra del Teleno. Un servidor ha visto alguna de esas reses matadas por el oso en tales lugares y la verdad es que los boquetes (buracos) realizados en la parte trasera por el oso pardo es impresionante.
Piñeiro y Grande opinan que este detalle es una buena prueba para pensar que el oso de Asturias occidental (donde mata de la misma manera) se ha comunicado hasta ahora con los raros osos de la sierra de la Cabrera, pues sus ataques al ganado son IDÉNTICOS


----------



## Seattle92 (25 Set 2011 às 19:28)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



> *Ursos pardos são a nova atracção no Parque Biológico da Serra da Lousã (PBSL) em Miranda do Corvo.
> *
> 
> ...
> ...



http://www.quintadapaiva.pt/sartigo/index.php?x=135&setL=


Bem que podia ser o inicio de um programa de reintroduções. Mas já sabemos que não será...


----------



## belem (26 Set 2011 às 01:04)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Seattle92 disse:


> http://www.quintadapaiva.pt/sartigo/index.php?x=135&setL=
> 
> 
> Bem que podia ser o inicio de um programa de reintroduções. Mas já sabemos que não será...



Não sejas assim tão pessimista.
Dizem que os ursos que vão para o PBSL são de Espanha, mas será que são nativos da P. Ibérica ou que são fruto de alguma importação? É que em Espanha existem ursos importados de outros países.


----------



## duero (28 Set 2011 às 22:18)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



belem disse:


> Não sejas assim tão pessimista.
> Dizem que os ursos que vão para o PBSL são de Espanha, mas será que são nativos da P. Ibérica ou que são fruto de alguma importação? É que em Espanha existem ursos importados de outros países.



Ha habido introducciones de oso de Eslovenia en los PIRINEOS, creo que fueron dos o tres hembras, pero la población no los quería y creo que han tenido pocas crías.


EN LA CORDILLERA CANTÁBRICA LOS OSOS SON 100% IBÉRICOS, PURA RAZA DE OSO IBÉRICO, SIN MIXTURA NINGUNA CON OTROS OSOS.

La población de oso en la Cordillera Cantábrica se está recuperando desde los años 80s, aumentando su población sin introducciones ninguna, solo con crecimiento demográfico de la población autóctona.


En los zoológicos si hay osos de países del Este de Europa, mas solo en zoológicos.



Y SOBRE TODO.............NO CONFUNDIR CON LOS OSOS CHINOS, LOS OSOS DE CHINA NO SON COMO LOS OSOS IBÉRICOS, SON DE PEOR CALIDAD.


NO AL OSO DE CHINA
SI AL OSO IBÉRICO 100%


----------



## belem (28 Set 2011 às 23:47)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



duero disse:


> Ha habido introducciones de oso de Eslovenia en los PIRINEOS, creo que fueron dos o tres hembras, pero la población no los quería y creo que han tenido pocas crías.
> 
> 
> EN LA CORDILLERA CANTÁBRICA LOS OSOS SON 100% IBÉRICOS, PURA RAZA DE OSO IBÉRICO, SIN MIXTURA NINGUNA CON OTROS OSOS.
> ...




Sim, na cordilheira Cantábrica são 100% ibéricos. 

As reintroduções da Eslovénia, parece-me que não foram muito bem sucedidas.


----------



## Bergidum (2 Out 2011 às 16:18)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

En los Pirineos solo quedan 2 machos autóctonos, en los valles occidentales y sin conexión con la población de la zona central del Pirineo, donde hay unos 20 o 30 osos de origen esloveno que van reproduciéndose bastante bien. Parece que hay datos de que pudiera haber quedado algún oso autóctono en esa zona, que ya estaría mezclado con los eslovenos, que son genéticamente iguales a los ibéricos.
ültimamente se ha hablado algo de llevar ejemplares al Pirineo aragonés de la población occidental cantábrica, pero muchos opinan que aún es muy pronto y que antes habría que reforzar la población oriental cantábrica, aislada de la occidental y con pocos efectivos:

http://cronicaverde.blogspot.com/2011/09/aragon-cree-que-asturias-tiene.html


----------



## belem (3 Out 2011 às 01:10)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Relativamente à taxa de sucesso da (re)introdução de ursos pardos vindos da Eslovénia, a informação que obtive é proveniente de conhecidos espanhós, que têm vindo a acompanhar a situação nos Pirinéus. Se afinal o que me disseram não corresponde à verdade, fico muito contente.

Já agora, Bergidium, o que sabe sobre o sucesso dessa reintrodução?
É realmente uma lástima, o que se passa com os últimos ursos pardos nativos dos Pirinéus. Espero que a situação melhore.


----------



## frederico (3 Out 2011 às 14:31)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Seattle92 disse:


> http://www.quintadapaiva.pt/sartigo/index.php?x=135&setL=
> 
> 
> Bem que podia ser o inicio de um programa de reintroduções. Mas já sabemos que não será...



Creio que a Serra da Lousã não está preparada para receber a espécie.

Na minha opinião o Nordeste de Trás-os-Montes está em melhores condições, e poderia fixar uma população de urso-pardo.


----------



## Bergidum (3 Out 2011 às 18:39)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



belem disse:


> Já agora, Bergidium, o que sabe sobre o sucesso dessa reintrodução?


Aquí puedes ver como estaba hace un año. Desde entonces Nere, la última osa del Pirineo occidental, ha muerto, y este verano se ha visto alguna osa con crías que no figuran ahí:

http://cronicaverde.blogspot.com/2011/04/estado-de-la-poblacion-de-oso-pardo-en.html

Y una noticia del diario de León de hoy, con la que no estoy de acuerdo, no hay todavía el número suficiente de osos.
Puede solicitar alguno el Gobierno de Portugal...

http://www.diariodeleon.es/noticias...provincia-en-un-donante-potencial_636713.html


----------



## belem (4 Out 2011 às 14:11)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Bergidum disse:


> Aquí puedes ver como estaba hace un año. Desde entonces Nere, la última osa del Pirineo occidental, ha muerto, y este verano se ha visto alguna osa con crías que no figuran ahí:
> 
> http://cronicaverde.blogspot.com/2011/04/estado-de-la-poblacion-de-oso-pardo-en.html
> 
> ...



Pois, isso só com a confirmação das autoridades competentes é que se pode saber. 
Para já parece-me claro que os ursos-pardos já andam muito perto de Montesinho... Pode ser que isso incentive as autoridades ou as associações ambientais, a fazerem algum plano de reintrodução. Parece-me que para já, devia ser importante, proceder a alguma sensibilização ambiental junto das populações ( humanas) locais.


----------



## lreis (10 Out 2011 às 16:46)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



belem disse:


> Pois, isso só com a confirmação das autoridades competentes é que se pode saber.
> Para já parece-me claro que os ursos-pardos já andam muito perto de Montesinho... Pode ser que isso incentive as autoridades ou as associações ambientais, a fazerem algum plano de reintrodução. Parece-me que para já, devia ser importante, proceder a alguma sensibilização ambiental junto das populações ( humanas) locais.



Sou um mau conhecedor da realidade dos ecossistemas florestais galegos. Dizem-me que entre esta área da Galiza (até aos Picos da Europa) tem zonas extensas de folhosas, as quais são um bom habitat para o urso.
Eu acredito que mais dia menos dia o urso volte a entrar em Portugal (seja em Montesinho seja no Gerês), como de resto isto já se passou num passado não tão longiquo (ver mensagens anteriores desta conferência electrónica).
Parece-me, no entanto, que as passagens pelo nosso território serão essencialmente episódicas.
A zona de Montesinho não possue zonas de folhosas com grandes dimensões (na ordem dos milhares de hectares). A única mais relevante que me ocorre, é a área de carvalhal da serra da Nogueira. Para além disto tanto a nascente como a poente do Parque, existem ainda áreas com um nível significativo de arborização, onde predominam resinosas de altitude e pinhal bravo, muito embora existam também áreas com folhosas (castanheios, carvalhos, etc) de permeio.
Depois existe toda a área central do parque que se encontra muito desflorestada. 
Para além disto, Montesinho é no geral acessível ao "bicho Homem", o que difilultará a pacatez dos habitats que o urso deseja.

Estas áreas agradam ao urso? Conferem-lhe um habitat adequado e com a "pacatez" necessária?


----------



## belem (11 Out 2011 às 13:13)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



lreis disse:


> Sou um mau conhecedor da realidade dos ecossistemas florestais galegos. Dizem-me que entre esta área da Galiza (até aos Picos da Europa) tem zonas extensas de folhosas, as quais são um bom habitat para o urso.
> Eu acredito que mais dia menos dia o urso volte a entrar em Portugal (seja em Montesinho seja no Gerês), como de resto isto já se passou num passado não tão longiquo (ver mensagens anteriores desta conferência electrónica).
> Parece-me, no entanto, que as passagens pelo nosso território serão essencialmente episódicas.
> A zona de Montesinho não possue zonas de folhosas com grandes dimensões (na ordem dos milhares de hectares). A única mais relevante que me ocorre, é a área de carvalhal da serra da Nogueira. Para além disto tanto a nascente como a poente do Parque, existem ainda áreas com um nível significativo de arborização, onde predominam resinosas de altitude e pinhal bravo, muito embora existam também áreas com folhosas (castanheios, carvalhos, etc) de permeio.
> ...



O Montesinho, na minha opinião, não é assim muito acessível e consequentemente,  visitado.
Alberga a maior densidade de lobos de toda a Europa Ocidental ( conjuntamente com a vizinha região da Sanabria/Culebra), por isso e tendo em conta as exigências extraordinárias que esta situação requer, parece-me que existem condições para a fixação de uma pequena população de ursos em Montesinho. Montesinho/Serra da Nogueira, representam nada mais nada menos do que mais de  80.000 hectares (!), uma área considerada vasta ( e não contando com a continuidade de habitats propícios que existe em zonas além dos limites do parque, assim como no lado espanhol, que também dá uma fundamental contribuição ( Sanabria/Culebra)).
Só o carvalhal da Nogueira, tem mais de 8.000 hectares. Decerto não deverão haver assim muitos carvalhais na Europa, com áreas contínuas desta ordem.
Concordo, que o Montesinho, tem também muitas zonas com coníferas e áreas de matagal mais aberto, mas no entanto, os ursos pardos em Espanha, têm sido observados também nestes ecossistemas com alguma regularidade e de forma algo permanente. Na verdade até podem viver relativamente perto do Homem e conseguirem passar despercebidos.


----------



## lreis (12 Out 2011 às 17:08)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



belem disse:


> O Montesinho, na minha opinião, não é assim muito acessível e consequentemente,  visitado.
> Alberga a maior densidade de lobos de toda a Europa Ocidental ( conjuntamente com a vizinha região da Sanabria/Culebra), por isso e tendo em conta as exigências extraordinárias que esta situação requer, parece-me que existem condições para a fixação de uma pequena população de ursos em Montesinho. Montesinho/Serra da Nogueira, representam nada mais nada menos do que mais de  80.000 hectares (!), uma área considerada vasta ( e não contando com a continuidade de habitats propícios que existe em zonas além dos limites do parque, assim como no lado espanhol, que também dá uma fundamental contribuição ( Sanabria/Culebra)).
> Só o carvalhal da Nogueira, tem mais de 8.000 hectares. Decerto não deverão haver assim muitos carvalhais na Europa, com áreas contínuas desta ordem.
> Concordo, que o Montesinho, tem também muitas zonas com coníferas e áreas de matagal mais aberto, mas no entanto, os ursos pardos em Espanha, têm sido observados também nestes ecossistemas com alguma regularidade e de forma algo permanente. Na verdade até podem viver relativamente perto do Homem e conseguirem passar despercebidos.



Da experiência que tenho em Montesinho/Nogueira, não me pareceu que esta área fosse especialmente inacessivel. Tendo em conta o carácter "Inacessibilidade" parece-me que o Gerêz, será melhor habitat para o urso.
Fico com a ideia que tanto a zona nascente e poente do Parque, é de acessibilidade moderada. A zona central será de facto a mais inacessivel, mas mesmo assim atravessável.
Relativamente à área no seu todo, estamos perante cerca de 80.000 hectares, mas com uma percentagem muito significativa (agora não sei, mas mais tarde posso dar indicações do número) de área desflorestada. As indicações avançadas são positivas porque confirmam o interesse do urso em paisagens com um "mosaico de ocupação" (em detrimento de áreas de floresta "fechada").


----------



## belem (13 Out 2011 às 01:25)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



lreis disse:


> Da experiência que tenho em Montesinho/Nogueira, não me pareceu que esta área fosse especialmente inacessivel. Tendo em conta o carácter "Inacessibilidade" parece-me que o Gerêz, será melhor habitat para o urso.
> Fico com a ideia que tanto a zona nascente e poente do Parque, é de acessibilidade moderada. A zona central será de facto a mais inacessivel, mas mesmo assim atravessável.



Sim eu sei que o Gerês é  mais inacessível.
Mas a inacessibilidade em Montesinho, também pode ser explicada pela baixa densidade populacional (ocupação permanente) e pelo relativamente baixo numero de turistas ( ocupação sazonal em comparação com o Gerês). Digamos que não é muito inacessível em termos de relevo, mas mais inacessível em outros aspectos. Por alguma razão, estamos perante a melhor zona lobeira da Europa Ocidental... E os lobos são muito exigentes quanto à tranquilidade.




lreis disse:


> Relativamente à área no seu todo, estamos perante cerca de 80.000 hectares, mas com uma percentagem muito significativa (agora não sei, mas mais tarde posso dar indicações do número) de área desflorestada. As indicações avançadas são positivas porque confirmam o interesse do urso em paisagens com um "mosaico de ocupação" (em detrimento de áreas de floresta "fechada").



Até pode ter sido desflorestado em muitos sítios, mas a recuperação da vegetação natural é evidente em muitos dos seus mais de 80.000 hectares e além disso existem diferentes mosaicos de vegetação, que proporcionam diferentes fontes de alimentação.
O Montesinho, tem muito menos população humana, que há mais de cem anos atrás e nessa altura o hábito de ir caçar era muito mais frequente que hoje em dia.
A consequência disso é a expansão dos carvalhais, dos herbívoros e dos seus predadores, que temos vindo a assistir nos últimos tempos.


----------



## Bergidum (13 Out 2011 às 13:41)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Veo difícil una población estable de urso a medio plazo en Montesinho, y menos en Geres. Ya dije en su momento que el urso es mucho más exigente que el lobo en zonas boscosas y en refugios inaccesibles con tranquilidad. Pero no creo que esté muy lejos la posibilidad de ver algún ejemplar divagante en Montesinho.


----------



## belem (13 Out 2011 às 17:03)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Bergidum disse:


> Veo difícil una población estable de urso a medio plazo en Montesinho, y menos en Geres. Ya dije en su momento que el urso es mucho más exigente que el lobo en zonas boscosas y en refugios inaccesibles con tranquilidad. Pero no creo que esté muy lejos la posibilidad de ver algún ejemplar divagante en Montesinho.



O Bergidum já percorreu o Montesinho e a Serra da Nogueira?
População de ursos estável a médio prazo, claro que é difícil ( nem em Espanha tal ainda acontece, pois a população aumenta, mas ainda não está muito estável) a questão está mais, na probabilidade de alguns ursos ( poucos) puderem estabelecer-se algures entre Portugal e Espanha, pois já andam bem perto de Portugal.


«Ya dije en su momento que el urso es mucho más exigente que el lobo en zonas boscosas y en refugios inaccesibles con tranquilidad.»- Bergidum


Eu respeito a sua opinião, mas existem  exemplos de ursos a viverem junto a aldeias e até junto a grandes cidades, pelo menos na Europa, o que não encontra muitos paralelos, no mundo dos lobos. Não se vêm alcateias de lobos dentro de Bucareste ou em outros pontos urbanos do Leste europeu, assim como em várias zonas urbanas na América. Nos USA, onde já não há lobos há imensos anos, existem populações enormes de urso-negro ( com um regime alimentar e tamanho algo semelhante ao urso pardo da P. Ibérica).

Os ursos são omnívoros e muito mais adaptáveis do que pensamos. O lobo, como carnívoro que é ( e que vive em alcateias) exige territórios maiores e muito mais caça.


----------



## Bergidum (13 Out 2011 às 17:28)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Conozco bastante bien la zona de Montesinho, estuve este verano en la zona de Montesinho pueblo, la zona de Vinhais, Rionor,...No conozco la Sª de Nogueira más que por fotos y vista de lejos, pero tiene el problema de estar más lejos de la frontera.
No quiero decir que no puedan vivir osos, sino que no tiene en las condiciones actuales zonas de refugio, aunque sí de alimento (castañas, matas de roble, carroña...) Los grandes bosques los necesita no solo como alimento, sino como refugio, sobre todo en zonas escarpadas, con rocas... 

Otro problema es que la zona entre Sanabria y Montesinho está muy deforestada y con incendios continuados.


----------



## belem (13 Out 2011 às 20:12)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Bergidum disse:


> Conozco bastante bien la zona de Montesinho, estuve este verano en la zona de Montesinho pueblo, la zona de Vinhais, Rionor,....



Também já estive nessa zona e sinceramente não é muito representativa do parque. Fica junto a uma das poucas estradas nacionais da zona e trata-se de um povoamento.




Bergidum disse:


> No conozco la Sª de Nogueira más que por fotos y vista de lejos, pero tiene el problema de estar más lejos de la frontera..



A Serra da Nogueira é só mais uma peça do puzzle de áreas naturais contínuas que incluem também Montesinho, não pensei nela como refúgio de ursos exclusivamente. São 8.000 hectares contínuos de carvalhal...




Bergidum disse:


> No quiero decir que no puedan vivir osos, sino que no tiene en las condiciones actuales zonas de refugio, aunque sí de alimento (castañas, matas de roble, carroña...) Los grandes bosques los necesita no solo como alimento, sino como refugio, sobre todo en zonas escarpadas, con rocas...
> 
> Otro problema es que la zona entre Sanabria y Montesinho está muy deforestada y con incendios continuados.




Neste tópico, existe alguma informação sobre a vegetação de Montesinho/Nogueira. Acho que o Bergidum, quando puder, devia dar uma olhada ( tem também algumas fotos interessantes).

Na minha opinião, onde há muitas alcateias de lobo ( um excelente bio-indicador), também deve haver um bom refúgio para um urso ou outro. 
Tudo o resto são apenas detalhes.


----------



## lreis (16 Out 2011 às 22:12)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



belem disse:


> Também já estive nessa zona e sinceramente não é muito representativa do parque. Fica junto a uma das poucas estradas nacionais da zona e trata-se de um povoamento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na sequência do meu último contributo para esta conferência, transmito-vos uma caracterização do território do PNM (desflorestação _versus_ áreas florestadas).
Pretendo acrescentar alguma informação sobre esta matéria, sendo que existem opiniões aparentemente divergentes sobre a necessidade de maior ou menor coberto territorial florestado para o urso.
Os dados que vos apresento datam de 2006 (afiguram-se que ainda se encontram muito actuais) e caracterizam as áreas comunitárias  sob gestão pública, englobadas em 4 Perímetros Florestais  (Serra da Corôa, Montezinho, Deilão e Serra da Nogueira).
Estes 4 PF totalizam 27930 hectares e representam o esqueleto do Parque Natural em questão.
A caracterização que vos avanço tem em conta as definições de povoamentos florestais, etc, usadas pelo Inventário Florestal Nacional.

Assim, resumo os dados que vos apresento e que podem ser dissecados em maior pormenor e a diversos níveis:

1) O enquadramento geográfico é o dos 4 PF em questão totalizando cerca de 28000 hectares;

2) Em termos de uso do solo sintetiza-se da seguinte forma:

Áreas de Matos (com ou sem arvoredo disperso) - 13651 hectares - 49%
Áreas de Floresta (povoamentos puros + mistos) - 11954 hectares - 43 %
Áreas Sociais, Infraestruturas não florestais, Áreas alagadas e Improdutivos do ponto de vista florestal - a restante área, 8%

3) Dentro da área de Floresta, predominam as áreas de povoamentos puros - 7260 hectares - 26%

Espécies mais importantes: 
Pinheiro bravo - 2922 ha
Carvalho negral - 1390 ha
Pinheiro larício (_Pinus nigra_) - 805 ha
Castanheiro - 468 ha
Pinheiro silvestre - 198 ha
Bétula - 153 ha
Pseudotsuga - 150 ha
etc.

4) No âmbito dos povoamentos mistos contabilizam-se 4694 hectares, 17%

Neste âmbito predominam os povoamentos mistos de 2 ou mais coníferas (com cerca de 2188  hectares), seguindo-se os mistos de coníferas e folhosas e finalmente a categoria de povoamentos mistos somente de folhosas.

Penso que no global esta informação dá uma ideia muito aproximada do coberto (florestal ou não) do Parque muito embora, este tenha cerca de 3 vezes mais área.

Penso que com o passagem para os 80.000, a percentagem de "Áreas Sociais, Infraestruturas, Áreas alagadas e Improdutivos do ponto de vista florestal", sobe necessariamente.

Em termos florestais de povoamentos puros, as áreas de carvalho negral e castanheiro também devem subir declaradamente.


----------



## belem (16 Out 2011 às 23:27)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Ireis:

Muito obrigado por essas informações.
 Sinceramente não esperava uma área florestal tão grande ( tendo em conta que a amostra da informação refere-se a uma área escolhida aleatoriamente). Realmente se subirmos para os cerca de 82.000 hectares, as percentagens poderão alterar-se, mas parece-me que há cobertura suficiente para a existência de ursos... Em locais menos propícios o urso-pardo prospera, portanto, não me parece que em Montesinho haja algo de especial para ser menos apto para dar abrigo a esta espécie. Uma vez que a questão do abrigo parece-me já estar algo ultrapassada, penso que seria interessante fazer um estudo sobre a disponibilidade alimentar que esta região possa oferecer aos ursos. Informações sobre a densidade/sazonabilidade de linhas de água, época de maturação de frutos e diversos tubérculos, presença de ungulados, peixes e até invertebrados ( o urso tem uma dieta muito variada), vegetação herbácea diversificada, ( etc...), poderiam também ser de grande importância.


----------



## Bergidum (18 Out 2011 às 13:33)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

La ola de incendios que asola Galicia, León, Zamora,...puede impedir en los próximos años que los osos se desplacen hacia el sur, al quedar desarboladas y demasiado expuestas:

Incendios en Galicia, en zonas donde la llegada de osos podría ser inminente:

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/galicia/2011/10/18/00031318938500335493149.htm

Incendios en los Ancares de León, límite sur de distribución actual del oso:

http://www.infobierzo.com/index.php...-campo-del-agua&catid=34:desarrollo&Itemid=58

En fin otoño para olvidar en todo el noroeste ibérico.


----------



## belem (18 Out 2011 às 14:05)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Bergidum disse:


> La ola de incendios que asola Galicia, León, Zamora,...puede impedir en los próximos años que los osos se desplacen hacia el sur, al quedar desarboladas y demasiado expuestas:
> 
> Incendios en Galicia, en zonas donde la llegada de osos podría ser inminente:
> 
> ...



 Os ursos fogem dos incêndios para qualquer direcção, desde que tenham corredores florestais disponíveis. Quem sabe se os ursos que existiam nessa região, não foram para sul?

E já agora sobre a existência de  incêndios na Sanabria e na Culebra, há notícias?


----------



## Bergidum (18 Out 2011 às 21:59)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



belem disse:


> E já agora sobre a existência de  incêndios na Sanabria e na Culebra, há notícias?



No ha habido demasiados, pero aquí se habla de por lo menos 3, en la zona cercana a Hermisende y Lubián. De La Culebra no tengo noticias:

http://www.laopiniondezamora.es/com...n-incendio-parque-eolico-aciberos/552951.html


----------



## belem (27 Out 2011 às 12:08)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Bergidum disse:


> No ha habido demasiados, pero aquí se habla de por lo menos 3, en la zona cercana a Hermisende y Lubián. De La Culebra no tengo noticias:
> 
> http://www.laopiniondezamora.es/com...n-incendio-parque-eolico-aciberos/552951.html



Obrigado pelas informações.
Com a chuva que tem caído espero que a situação melhore.
Recentemente, já se têm encontrado ursos a sul de Ancares de León e muito perto de Portugal. Inclusive ursos ( fêmeas) com crias.


----------



## Bergidum (28 Out 2011 às 13:50)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



belem disse:


> Recentemente, já se têm encontrado ursos a sul de Ancares de León e muito perto de Portugal. Inclusive ursos ( fêmeas) com crias.



No tengo constancia de femias con crías al sur de la autoestrada A6. Se habló que podía haber alguna en la Serra do Courel, al sur de la Serra de Ancares pero no hay confirmación.
Sí hay observaciones de ejemplares en el suroeste de la provincia de León, sur de Lugo y Zamora, pero no femias con crías. Si tienes alguna noticia tú....


----------



## belem (28 Out 2011 às 20:19)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



duero disse:


> Foto realizada desde el castro. El mismo lugar pero con perspectiva fotográfica "mas abierta".
> 
> En ese área el oso mató a la vaca.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/imgp0056ol.jpg/



Obrigado Duero, pelas fotos.
É um habitat bastante aberto.




trevinca disse:


> No ano 2005 ainda foi vista uma ursa con uma criança a os pés dos Montes Aquilianos-Sierra del Teleno.
> 
> Boas noites.-



Bergidum, refiro-me a isto.


----------



## trevinca (2 Jan 2012 às 20:22)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Feliz ano 2011!

Unha simple pregunta:

Sobre isas novas dos vestigios de ursos na Serra de Montesinho nos anos 80 sabedes algunha coisa mais?


----------



## Seattle92 (3 Jan 2012 às 10:35)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Feliz ano 201*2*! 

Não sei de nada


----------



## trevinca (3 Jan 2012 às 11:56)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Grazas pelas correcións.

Digo o de Montesinho pois consultando na páxina do Parque Biológico da Serra de Lousá se descobre que isas novas son de outobro de 2010 cando o presidente do ICNB, Tito Rosa, visitou o parque de Lousá.
Algunhas de tales referencias falan de vestigios das últimas décadas mentras que outras dos anos 80.


----------



## Bergidum (1 Mar 2012 às 12:56)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Malas noticias para la comunicación del oso entre Sanabria y Montesinho, prácticamente toda la zona intermedia (casi todo matorral) incendiada:

http://www.laopiniondezamora.es/com...ctareas-calcinadas-zona-mes-enero/583761.html


----------



## belem (1 Mar 2012 às 22:10)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

E mais uma vez, lanço a mesma questão: não poderão os ursos ( sobretudo os jovens, em fase de dispersão) ser empurrados para sul dessa região?

É que existe habitat disponível tanto a Sul como a Norte, Leste e Oeste, ou seja praticamente qualquer direção.

E atenção que não é o único corredor de dispersão do urso-pardo, também existe outro a Leste.

Outra coisa, também não sei se os ursos, dessa região, têm estado ultimamente a hibernar, ainda que isso certamente, tanto pode apresentar vantagens como desvantagens.

Muito boas notícias:


http://cronicaverde.blogspot.com/2010/04/detectan-indicios-de-hembra-y-cria-de.html


----------



## Bergidum (2 Mar 2012 às 21:17)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



belem disse:


> Muito boas notícias:
> 
> 
> http://cronicaverde.blogspot.com/2010/04/detectan-indicios-de-hembra-y-cria-de.html



Sí, esa noticia salió en la prensa (yo vivo muy cerca de la Serra do Courel), pero no está muy claro que fuera hembra y cría. Hablé con Orlando, el que dió la noticia y según él sí eran hembra y cría. Desde entonces no se volvieron a ver indicios en la S. do courel. Un poco más al norte, en la Serra de Ancares, hay 3 hembras reproductoras, pero la A6 supone una barrera hacia el sur.


----------



## belem (3 Mar 2012 às 15:45)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Bergidum disse:


> Sí, esa noticia salió en la prensa (yo vivo muy cerca de la Serra do Courel), pero no está muy claro que fuera hembra y cría. Hablé con Orlando, el que dió la noticia y según él sí eran hembra y cría. Desde entonces no se volvieron a ver indicios en la S. do courel. Un poco más al norte, en la Serra de Ancares, hay 3 hembras reproductoras, pero la A6 supone una barrera hacia el sur.



Bom, já vimos que existem referências sobre a presença recente de ursos-pardos a sul da A6, por isso este assunto já está encerrado. E nem estou a falar de apenas 1 caso.

Por não se encontrar mais indícios ( alguém tem procurado por mais indícios de forma consistente por toda a região?), não significa nada ou quase nada, pois estes animais, têm territórios muito grandes e mudam-se frequentemente de um local para outro.

E acho que o nível de importância destes acontecimentos, é muito elevado... 
Resta saber se as autoridades e organizações competentes, sabem cumprir ou não, os seus deveres profissionais.



E aqui está a notícia original:


La Fundación Oso Pardo (FOP) considera que hay sólo unos treinta ejemplares de oso pardo en la zona noroccidental de la península ibérica, una especie en peligro de conservación.

EFE - 2/4/2010

Indicios de una hembra y de una cría de oso pardo, una especie que requiere medidas de protección, han sido detectados en la sierra lucense de O Courel, informaron hoy fuentes de la asociación ecologista SOS Courel.

El portavoz de dicha asociación, Orlando Gregorio Álvarez, indicó a Efe que tanto los vecinos de la zona como agentes de la Xunta han «visto huellas de la hembra y la cría hace unos días, en la nieve y en la tierra».

Álvarez consideró que se trata de una «buena noticia» la visita a esa zona de ejemplares de osos pardo, ya que opinó que la sierra de O Courel constituye un hábitat idóneo para su desarrollo.
Sin embargo, lamentó que pese al «*montón *de visitas de osos pardos» a esa zona, la presencia de «maquinaria haciendo pistas y explotando la madera los ahuyenta».

La Fundación Oso Pardo (FOP) considera que hay sólo unos treinta ejemplares de oso pardo en la zona noroccidental de la península ibérica, una especie en peligro de conservación.

SOS Courel criticó en un comunicado a la Xunta por no declarar este espacio de la montaña lucense como zona de protección de oso pardo.

Según la asociación, hay datos históricos, etnográficos, toponímicos y científicos que muestran que O Courel es el «mejor hábitat» para esta plantígrado en todo el territorio gallego, y añade que la zona «disfrutó de la presencia de este mamífero desde hace más de 60.000 años hasta bien entrado el siglo XX».

Tras las recientes y reiteradas apariciones de pisadas de oso pardo en esta zona, confirmadas por científicos, SOS Courel señala que el hábitat de este espacio es «casi idéntico» a los bosques de León, norte de Palencia, Asturias o Cantabria, donde se localiza la mayor concentración de animales de esta especie.

«La Xunta de Galicia, lejos de favorecer la extensión y consolidación de las masas boscosas autóctonas de O Courel, está plantado pinos y abre continuas pistas y pseudocortafuegos por toda la sierra», indica la nota.

La asociación critican que tanto la Xunta como la Junta de Castilla y León y el Gobierno Central, favorecen «descaradamente» los intereses mineros que hay en estos territorios y por eso no toman ninguna medida a favor de la presencia del oso pardo.

Añade que esa actividad económica «destruye todo cuanto puede» el territorio con ayuda de fondos de la Unión Europea y reprocha a la FOP, que gestiona dichos fondos, de ser «totalmente incapaz de hacer la más mínima crítica a las administraciones que están poniendo en riesgo la supervivencia del oso de forma increíble».

Fuente: Lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## GabKoost (4 Mar 2012 às 20:17)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



frederico disse:


> Na minha opinião o Nordeste de Trás-os-Montes está em melhores condições, e poderia fixar uma população de urso-pardo.



Concordo.

Nem sequer o Gerês tem condições para tal por causa da densidade humana do PNPG.

O Gerês tem aldeias em todo o lado e só uma área relativamente pequena (para a existência de Ursos) está realmente isolada.

Sejamos honestos, se nem seque a Águia Real conseguem manter, muito menos os Ursos. 

O Nordeste de TOM é uma vasta região com muito menos povoamento e, assim, com maior probabilidade de sucesso.


----------



## belem (5 Mar 2012 às 17:11)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

E eu também concordo, como já expliquei, mais atrás.
Sinceramente, fiquei surpreendido, com as manchas florestais ( carvalhais) que encontrei na região Oeste do Parque, que formam assim um mosaico muito variado e interessante, de ecossistemas e habitats.


----------



## Seattle92 (26 Abr 2012 às 13:20)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

No blog ambio surgiu recentemente uma referência ao aparecimento de um urso no Gerês. Não foram dados grandes detalhes sobre isto, apenas que é uma situação recente, mas este blog costuma ser fiável. O autor Henrique Pereira dos Santos, já pertenceu ao ICBN e por muito polémico que seja não costuma escrever à toa 


http://ambio.blogspot.pt/2012/04/pequena-explicacao.html


----------



## DMigueis (28 Abr 2012 às 11:50)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



GabKoost disse:


> O Nordeste de TOM é uma vasta região com muito menos povoamento e, assim, com maior probabilidade de sucesso.



apesar do povoamento menos denso, grande parte do Parque N Montesinho é explorado pela agricultura e pecuária.

Não há dúvida de que o habitat é bom, mas é preciso trabalhar na mentalidade dos habitantes locais. Se o conflito com o lobo, veado e javali já é grande, o urso não vai melhorar a coisa. O ideal seria o ICNB estar atento aos movimentos dos animais do lado de Espanha, para se antecipar ao possível regresso dos ursos a Portugal


----------



## belem (28 Abr 2012 às 18:56)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

O P. N. de Montesinho, além de zonas agrícolas ( muitas vezes abandonadas ou quase abandonadas) tem também vastas zonas selvagens.
A sua numerosa população lobeira assim o prova.
E concordo que as gentes locais devem ser educadas e que deve ser feita a monitorização da população de ursos-pardos que vive na zona fronteiriça.


----------



## DMigueis (29 Abr 2012 às 12:59)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Falando da zona que eu melhor conheço, da zona mais a Nordeste, não tem tantas zonas abandonadas quanto isso. Mas grande parte tem uma perturbação muito pequena por parte do Homem, principalmente zonas de floresta.
A educação das populações vai ser o mais complicado, e vamos ver até que ponto vai haver disponibilidade para acompanhar a possível população que se possa estabelecer por aqueles lados.


----------



## belem (29 Abr 2012 às 14:19)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



DMigueis disse:


> Falando da zona que eu melhor conheço, da zona mais a Nordeste, não tem tantas zonas abandonadas quanto isso. Mas grande parte tem uma perturbação muito pequena por parte do Homem, principalmente zonas de floresta...
> A educação das populações vai ser o mais complicado, e vamos ver até que ponto vai haver disponibilidade para acompanhar a possível população que se possa estabelecer por aqueles lados.




Eu não me referia, ao tipo de ocupação que um certo sector do P N de Montesinho tem, mas à tendência geral de toda a área do Parque.
Além disso, ao consultar estudos de demografia regionais, percebe-se facilmente que há um abandono das zonas rurais. Aliás esta tendência nem é só desta região, mas de várias partes do nosso país.

Relativamente ao urso-pardo, primeiro, penso que talvez fosse necessário avaliar a situação presente.

Quiçá, o urso-pardo não seja assim tão desconhecido por algumas gentes locais, como nós pensamos... Penso que as entrevistas, seriam importantes para determinar isso.
Pode ser que a «adaptação» ou «readaptação», já seja mais profunda e longínqua, do que nós pensamos.

Contudo, ainda assim, não tenho quaisquer duvidas que a educação terá que ser feita ou aperfeiçoada, junto das gentes locais ( em escolas, associações, cooperativas, etc...).


----------



## Seattle92 (30 Abr 2012 às 14:35)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



> *Andou um urso no Gerês, mas era apenas uma estrela da publicidade*
> 30.04.2012
> Samuel Silva
> 
> ...


http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1544119


----------



## belem (1 Mai 2012 às 01:57)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Na minha opinião, o título desse artigo assim como quase todo seu teor, foram assim algo inoportunos.

Parece quase que se quer esconder, desvalorizar ou camuflar, a notícia recente do avistamento ( o primeiro que se conhece em dezenas de anos) que não foi onde esse urso esteve, mas em outra zona do Gerês e em outra altura.

Este avistamento, já foi comunicado a alguns cientistas, que até o valorizaram. Não sei quais as pessoas exatamente, que viram o animal, mas para pessoas devidamente qualificadas, darem valor a este avistamento, é porque algo poderá ter de interessante.
Eu da minha parte e infelizmente, não posso dar opinião.
Não dará para re-visitar o local e procurar por pistas?

Além do mais, esse artigo não refere obras científicas importantes, que descrevem a população de ursos-pardos que vive junto a Portugal.

Parece-me um artigo suspeitosamente tendencioso e infelizmente para o lado errado.
Fala de Ciência e exige Ciência, mas não a pratica.


----------



## DMigueis (1 Mai 2012 às 12:00)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

"As imagens têm sido partilhadas e comentadas na blogosfera e nas redes sociais e foi através delas que o PÚBLICO teve contacto com o assunto."

É tão bom saber do jornalismo de grande qualidade que por cá se pratica!

belem, parecem-me um pouco descabidas. O artigo diz a verdade. Têm surgido rumores de avistamentos de ursos, que apesar de poderem ser valorizados por cientistas (só não sei que cientistas), como você diz, não há ainda registo documental, nem nada cientificamente validado.

Esse avistamento que refere, foi quando, e em que zona?

Se é possível revisitar o local? é sim. Apenas é preciso informar as autoridades competentes para tal (neste caso o PNPG e/ou vigilantes da natureza do PNPG).


----------



## Seattle92 (1 Mai 2012 às 17:40)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Acho que é simplesmente ignorância da parte do jornalista. Nem é má vontade, simplesmente não sabem mais...


----------



## DMigueis (2 Mai 2012 às 00:24)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Apenas podiam ocultar aquele tipo de informação. Parece que na actualidade estão dependentes da blogosfera para encontrarem motivos de reportagem...Quando podiam facilmente entrar em contacto com o icnb ou outras instituições...


----------



## belem (2 Mai 2012 às 13:52)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



DMigueis disse:


> belem, parecem-me um pouco descabidas. O artigo diz a verdade. Têm surgido rumores de avistamentos de ursos, que apesar de poderem ser valorizados por cientistas (só não sei que cientistas), como você diz, não há ainda registo documental, nem nada cientificamente validado.



Descabido?
 Até pode ter sido erro por ignorância ( hipótese que coloquei mais acima), mas na pior das hipóteses, usava-se o google ou então nem se dava ao trabalho de comentar.
Como é que quase na mesma altura, em que finalmente há um avistamento de urso pardo após décadas ( de que eu tenha conhecimento) se dá mais valor um evento publicitário de uma empresa que vende água da Republica Checa, só porque usou um urso «domesticado» para o efeito? Isto porque no fim do artigo e na única pequena menção que é feita aos ursos que existiam na zona, só se fala numa extinção já com séculos e em avistamentos ( gostaria de saber eu, que avistamentos têm sido esses...) sem provas científicas e nem qualquer prova documental. O único avistamento recente ( e mesmo de há umas décadas para cá) de que me recorde, foi mesmo o deste ano.


Grande Del Brio e mais autores, fizeram um estudo extensivo sobre a população que vive a Norte de Montesinho ( entre outras). 
Esse assunto, foi  discutido aqui vezes sem conta e além disso esse trabalho tem referências em vários sites da internet. 

Relativamente aos cientistas, aconselho a ler o que foi escrito mais atrás pelo Seattle ( quando colocou aqui o original da notícia).




DMigueis disse:


> Esse avistamento que refere, foi quando, e em que zona?
> 
> Se é possível revisitar o local? é sim. Apenas é preciso informar as autoridades competentes para tal (neste caso o PNPG e/ou vigilantes da natureza do PNPG).



O ICN já deve saber do sucedido, pois uma das pessoas que falou no assunto, na internet, já fez parte do ICN.
Mas sempre se pode contatar as autoridades competentes na mesma.
Não vejo porque não.


----------



## DMigueis (3 Mai 2012 às 01:19)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Sabe quais as consequências que poderá ter a divulgação de um avistamento de urso no PNPG? bem como no PNM? "Corrida aos subsídios"! Já o é com o lobo, quanto mais juntar o urso "à brincadeira".
Em Portugal, este tipo de temas não pode ser abordado de qualquer maneira. Principalmente num país com uma mentalidade de "pouco trabalho e muito lucro".

Tendo em conta o carácter esporádico da presença do animal, sinceramente não me parece sensato fazer grande propaganda.

Não me cabe a mim informar o icnb. Até porque não sei quando nem onde foi avistado o animal. Apenas sei que em grande parte da Serra que é percorrida por vigilantes (Mata de Albergaria, Serra Amarela, Gerês até Carris, portela do homem, cruz do pinheiro, vale de teixeira, nevosa), não é conhecido qualquer indício de presença de urso.


----------



## belem (3 Mai 2012 às 12:20)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



DMigueis disse:


> Sabe quais as consequências que poderá ter a divulgação de um avistamento de urso no PNPG? bem como no PNM? "Corrida aos subsídios"! Já o é com o lobo, quanto mais juntar o urso "à brincadeira"..



Não sei quais são as consequências, mas sinceramente o que me importa é a verdade.
Tanto me faz que haja corrida aos subsídios ou não, isso não é um problema meu.



DMigueis disse:


> Em Portugal, este tipo de temas não pode ser abordado de qualquer maneira. Principalmente num país com uma mentalidade de "pouco trabalho e muito lucro"."..



Pois é, não pode ser abordado de qualquer maneira. Veja o exemplo do jornalista. Acho que não teve muito cuidado com o que disse.

E reitero que da minha parte, apenas me interessa a verdade. 





DMigueis disse:


> Tendo em conta o carácter esporádico da presença do animal, sinceramente não me parece sensato fazer grande propaganda.



Bem, quando à propaganda concordo. Acho que é um assunto interno, ainda que ache que os portugueses deveriam ter o direito de saber que andam ursos pelo parque.
E seja esporadicamente ou não, é  um evento com grande importância ( como calculo que deverá saber).



DMigueis disse:


> Não me cabe a mim informar o icnb. Até porque não sei quando nem onde foi avistado o animal. Apenas sei que em grande parte da Serra que é percorrida por vigilantes (Mata de Albergaria, Serra Amarela, Gerês até Carris, portela do homem, cruz do pinheiro, vale de teixeira, nevosa), não é conhecido qualquer indício de presença de urso.



Não disse que era a si que cabia o dever de informar o ICNB. 

Tendo em conta a área do Gerês e das zonas circundantes, não me parece que hajam vigilantes suficientes e em frequência suficiente em todas as quadrículas ( já nem falo do lado espanhol e das zonas do Barroso/Montalegre), para conseguir tomar conta do recado.
Além do mais que há muitas zonas de difícil acesso.

As probabilidades de encontrar um animal de baixissima ou praticamente nula densidade ( como mais provavelmente deve ser o urso nesta região), não devem ser muito grandes...


----------



## DMigueis (3 Mai 2012 às 12:53)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



belem disse:


> Não sei quais são as consequências, mas sinceramente o que me importa é a verdade.
> Tanto me faz que haja corrida aos subsídios ou não, isso não é um problema meu.
> 
> Pois é, não pode ser abordado de qualquer maneira. Veja o exemplo do jornalista. Acho que não teve muito cuidado com o que disse.
> ...



Quanto à verdade, compreendo. Claro que todos queremos saber a verdade e saber se efectivamente há ou não ursos a "circular" no Gerês.

Quanto ao que o jornalista poderia ter referido, poderia ter dito que recentemente surgiu o rumor de um avistamento de urso, mas que não foi confirmado. Poderia também ter referido a existência de uma população na Galiza, relativamente próxima de Portugal, e que por isso, os cientistas valorizam esses rumores, apesar de não estar ainda confirmado que algum animal tenha passado a fronteira.

Quanto ao "timing" desta notícia, o jornal não tem culpa que o anúncio se tenha realizado agora.






belem disse:


> Não disse que era a si que cabia o dever de informar o ICNB.
> 
> Tendo em conta a área do Gerês e das zonas circundantes, não me parece que hajam vigilantes suficientes e em frequência suficiente em todas as quadrículas ( já nem falo do lado espanhol e das zonas do Barroso/Montalegre), para conseguir tomar conta do recado.
> Além do mais que há muitas zonas de difícil acesso.
> ...



Ok, compreendi mal, e peço desculpa 

É verdade que em termos de vigilância, como nas restantes áreas protegidas, o PNPG não está bem servido. Mas asseguro-lhe que o terreno tem sido visitado frequentemente, e falo de praticamente toda a Serra, em especial a área fronteiriça (toda a linha de fronteira desde o Lindoso até Pitões), mas não só.
Claro que há muitos locais de difícil acesso, é verdade. claro que é impossível percorrer toda a área da serra com uma frequência, talvez de 1 vez por mês, ou de 2 em 2 meses. Mas se você conhecer o trabalho que os vigilantes fazem, percebe que isso é difícil.

Já agora, se me puder dizer em que zona foi avistado o urso, mais recentemente, (pode ser por mensagem pessoal), eu terei todo o gosto de falar sobre isso com os vigilantes do parque.


----------



## DMigueis (3 Mai 2012 às 12:55)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*


Aqui está uma notícia interessante, e mais recentemente, na semana passada, ou ainda esta semana, houve uma nova reportagem na sic sobre uma cria que terá nascido.

Se algum dia se decidir avançar para uma reintrodução, poderemos ter garantias de que os ursos em cativeiro, por cá, farão o trabalho deles


----------



## Seattle92 (3 Mai 2012 às 13:45)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Pelo que li, há uns anos o presidente do ICNB chegou a falar disso.


----------



## DMigueis (3 Mai 2012 às 18:52)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Seattle92 disse:


> Pelo que li, há uns anos o presidente do ICNB chegou a falar disso.



Reintrodução?


----------



## belem (3 Mai 2012 às 20:35)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



DMigueis disse:


> Quanto à verdade, compreendo. Claro que todos queremos saber a verdade e saber se efectivamente há ou não ursos a "circular" no Gerês.
> 
> Quanto ao que o jornalista poderia ter referido, poderia ter dito que recentemente surgiu o rumor de um avistamento de urso, mas que não foi confirmado. Poderia também ter referido a existência de uma população na Galiza, relativamente próxima de Portugal, e que por isso, os cientistas valorizam esses rumores, apesar de não estar ainda confirmado que algum animal tenha passado a fronteira.
> 
> Quanto ao "timing" desta notícia, o jornal não tem culpa que o anúncio se tenha realizado agora..



Sim, claro que não.
Ficou apenas o reparo, relativo à questão da história do urso na região.
E de resto concordo com tudo o que diz.








DMigueis disse:


> Ok, compreendi mal, e peço desculpa
> 
> É verdade que em termos de vigilância, como nas restantes áreas protegidas, o PNPG não está bem servido. Mas asseguro-lhe que o terreno tem sido visitado frequentemente, e falo de praticamente toda a Serra, em especial a área fronteiriça (toda a linha de fronteira desde o Lindoso até Pitões), mas não só.
> Claro que há muitos locais de difícil acesso, é verdade. claro que é impossível percorrer toda a área da serra com uma frequência, talvez de 1 vez por mês, ou de 2 em 2 meses. Mas se você conhecer o trabalho que os vigilantes fazem, percebe que isso é difícil..



Sim, claro!
Deve ser um trabalho bastante difícil.
Isso também dificulta a deteção de um animal, que tem muitas vezes hábitos noturnos, que pode percorrer vários kms  e que pode fugir das pessoas mesmo sem as ver ( ainda que por vezes esteja muito distante), pois tem faculdades sensoriais muito apuradas.






DMigueis disse:


> Já agora, se me puder dizer em que zona foi avistado o urso, mais recentemente, (pode ser por mensagem pessoal), eu terei todo o gosto de falar sobre isso com os vigilantes do parque.



Já foi enviada pm!


----------



## DMigueis (3 Mai 2012 às 23:11)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

http://faunaourense.blogspot.pt/2010/06/o-oso-pardo-en-ourense-aniversario-da.html#comment-form

Estou certo que este post já foi aqui referido. No entanto, cá fica mais uma vez. Aqui se refere o registo de um ataque a colmeias, em 2006, em Rubiá (pelo google maps, na zona oriental da Galiza, e portanto mais próximo de Montesinho)


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Mai 2012 às 10:44)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



DMigueis disse:


> Reintrodução?



Pelos vistos foi só uma ideia do presidente da altura (João Menezes) a que ninguém ligou muita importância. Isso é referido no blog Ambio.


----------



## DMigueis (4 Mai 2012 às 12:38)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Seattle92 disse:


> Pelos vistos foi só uma ideia do presidente da altura (João Menezes) a que ninguém ligou muita importância. Isso é referido no blog Ambio.



Sim já li. Mas continuo a achar que reintrodução de um animal como o urso, é bastante complicada, embora que não seja impossível.


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Mai 2012 às 13:42)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Em Portugal diria que é impossível.

Se até a cabra montês que há ás dezenas de milhares em Espanha, só apareceu devido aos esforços dos galegos. Quanto mais um animal tão ameaçado como o urso. Iam usar animais espanhóis? Ou eslovenos como estão a usar nos Pirineus? Acho que nem vale a pena pensar no assunto. O urso regressará a Portugal quando "quiser", não graça ao ICBN.

O lince só tem o programa que conhecemos porque a UE obrigou.


----------



## DMigueis (4 Mai 2012 às 16:38)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Seattle92 disse:


> Em Portugal diria que é impossível.
> 
> Se até a cabra montês que há ás dezenas de milhares em Espanha, só apareceu devido aos esforços dos galegos. Quanto mais um animal tão ameaçado como o urso. Iam usar animais espanhóis? Ou eslovenos como estão a usar nos Pirineus? Acho que nem vale a pena pensar no assunto. O urso regressará a Portugal quando "quiser", não graça ao ICBN.
> 
> O lince só tem o programa que conhecemos porque a UE obrigou.



Em relação às cabras, houve várias pessoas/entidades interessadas na reintrodução da cabra, e o processo nunca foi avante, principalmente por questões relacionadas com a caça. A questão do urso é ligeiramente diferente.

Em relação ao lince, Portugal apenas fez o que devia ser feito, e até agora os resultados parecem ser positivos, e acredito que a curto prazo se comece a estabelecer uma nova população de lince por cá.


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Mai 2012 às 16:58)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Fez porque foi obrigado pela UE por causa da barragem.

Apenas estou a dizer que não vale muito a pena estarmos à espera que se façam programas de reintrodução de animais extintos em Portugal pelo ICNB. 

Se não o fizeram com espécies tão simples como o esquilo, marta, cabra montês. Animais que acabaram por chegar cá por Espanha.

Se não o fazem com outros que não existindo actualmente, podiam ser reintroduzidos de uma maneira bastantes fácil como o castor (há programas em toda a Europa) ou camurça (há dezenas de milhares em Espanha).

Vão fazê-lo com o urso? Podiam, mas não vão.


----------



## DMigueis (4 Mai 2012 às 17:24)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Seattle92 disse:


> Fez porque foi obrigado pela UE por causa da barragem.
> 
> Apenas estou a dizer que não vale muito a pena estarmos à espera que se façam programas de reintrodução de animais extintos em Portugal pelo ICNB.
> 
> ...



Concordo, tirando a camurça. Não me parece sensato introduzir a camurça em Portugal. Não tenho a certeza se já existiu por cá. No LVVP não é dada como espécie actualmente extinta (como é o caso do urso). Não sei se haverá registo da espécie por cá, em tempos. No entanto, não vejo local nenhum capaz de albergar uma população viável de camurça.


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Mai 2012 às 18:53)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



DMigueis disse:


> Concordo, tirando a camurça. Não me parece sensato introduzir a camurça em Portugal. Não tenho a certeza se já existiu por cá. No LVVP não é dada como espécie actualmente extinta (como é o caso do urso). Não sei se haverá registo da espécie por cá, em tempos. No entanto, não vejo local nenhum capaz de albergar uma população viável de camurça.



Não só já houve como até foram encontradas às portas de Lisboa 

Uma vez li um estudo onde tinham encontrado ossadas de camurça na zona da Ericeira, ou Lourinhã. Qualquer coisa do género.

Mas não percebo porque é que te faz tanta confusão isto da camurça. Existe e sempre existiu na cordilheira cantábrica. Existe na Galiza, tanto o Gerês como o Montesinho são uma continuação desse sistema. Porque é que não haveriam de existir camurças em Portugal?

Acredito é que se tenham extinto há muitos séculos e daí a falta de referências históricas. Mas não há razão para acharmos que nunca existiram (ou que só existiram há milénios, na ultima glaciação ou coisa do género).

Quanto ao sitio. O que há assim tão de diferente entre o Gerês ou Serra da Estrela, comparando com as várias serras da cordilheira Cantábrica onde existem camurças? 

Acho que há algum desconhecimento em relação a esta espécie. As camurças não vivem só a grandíssimas altitudes. Andam várias vezes por zonas bem mais a baixo, em bosques.

Exemplo:
http://faunaiberica.blogspot.pt/2007/02/postura-clssica-de-uma-camura-rupicapra.html

Uma camurça a passar exactamente no mesmo local onde antes tinham sido fotografados veados e corços.


----------



## DMigueis (4 Mai 2012 às 19:53)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



Seattle92 disse:


> Não só já houve como até foram encontradas às portas de Lisboa
> 
> Uma vez li um estudo onde tinham encontrado ossadas de camurça na zona da Ericeira, ou Lourinhã. Qualquer coisa do género.
> 
> Acredito é que se tenham extinto há muitos séculos e daí a falta de referências históricas. Mas não há razão para acharmos que nunca existiram (ou que só existiram há milénios, na ultima glaciação ou coisa do género).



Quanto a isso acredito sinceramente que a camurça tenha habitado Portugal, se a cabra veio desde a os Pirinéus, e encontrou nas nossas montanhas um bom lugar para se fixar, é claramente credível que a camurça também o tenha feito.



Seattle92 disse:


> Mas não percebo porque é que te faz tanta confusão isto da camurça. Existe e sempre existiu na cordilheira cantábrica. Existe na Galiza, tanto o Gerês como o Montesinho são uma continuação desse sistema. Porque é que não haveriam de existir camurças em Portugal?
> 
> Quanto ao sitio. O que há assim tão de diferente entre o Gerês ou Serra da Estrela, comparando com as várias serras da cordilheira Cantábrica onde existem camurças?


 
A cordilheira cantábrica não conheço, mas esta tem um comprimento superior à largura de Portugal, com inúmeros picos acima dos 2000m de altitude (daqui deprendo que a densidade humana e a pressão que exerce sobre o meio será relativamente baixa). Parece-me ter uma extensão de habitat mais que suficiente para albergar populações de cabra, camurça, veado e corço. Ainda para mais, há a presença dos predadores (urso, lobo e águia-real).
Mas principalmente, e no caso do Gerês, a pressão exercida pela exploração de gado é considerável, e a meu entender é o factor que tem limitado a maior expansão da cabra-montês nos últimos anos. A população de veado também está em franca expansão. Quanto mais introduzir outra população de outro ungulado.

Para Montesinho, julgo que a camurça iria ser uma presa bastante fácil para o lobo, e não iria conseguir fixar-se.



Seattle92 disse:


> Acho que há algum desconhecimento em relação a esta espécie. As camurças não vivem só a grandíssimas altitudes. Andam várias vezes por zonas bem mais a baixo, em bosques.
> 
> Exemplo:
> http://faunaiberica.blogspot.pt/2007/02/postura-clssica-de-uma-camura-rupicapra.html
> ...



Como diz no texto desse blog. Naquela zona, a  camurça é uma presa fácil para o lobo.


----------



## belem (5 Mai 2012 às 00:30)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Eu acho que a camurça pode ser reintroduzida em Portugal.
Creio que existiu até há relativamente pouco tempo, ligeiramente acima de Montesinho, na Sanabria. 
Significa, claramente, que já existiu em Montesinho, há alguns séculos atrás apenas.
Mas isto é um assunto ainda a precisar de mais detalhes.
Ainda não foi escolhido o local potencial de reintrodução.
Mas sem dúvida que pode conviver com lobos, desde que tenha plataformas rochosas, onde se possa abrigar.


Aguardo por sugestões.
Deverá ou não ser reintroduzida, e porquê...


PS: Aqui fala-se da camurça, da cabra montês e de outros ungulados, que chegam a conviver em algumas zonas de Espanha.


----------



## DMigueis (5 Mai 2012 às 02:33)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



belem disse:


> Mas sem dúvida que pode conviver com lobos, desde que tenha plataformas rochosas, onde se possa abrigar.



Lá está. Montesinho não me parece (do que eu conheço) que tenha essas zonas de abrigo para a camurça.




belem disse:


> Aguardo por sugestões.
> Deverá ou não ser reintroduzida, e porquê...
> 
> 
> PS: Aqui fala-se da camurça, da cabra montês e de outros ungulados, que chegam a conviver em algumas zonas de Espanha.



Julgo que se pode modificar um pouco a questão.

Poder-se-á pensar na reintrodução da camurça em Portugal? Ou será mais vantajoso apostar numa nova população de cabra-montês?


Quanto às áreas possíveis para a camurça e cabra, talvez sejam o Gerês (já tem a cabra, e tem habitat bom para a camurça), talvez o Alvão (Apenas tem corço, se não me engano, e a camurça/cabra poderia favorecer a população de lobo desta área. No entanto, talvez esteja demasiadamente humanizada) e Serra da Estrela (Pressão humana é considerável, principalmente nos meses de Inverno, quando os animais necessitam - teoricamente - de procurar áreas de menor altitude). Serra da Arada poderia talvez ser outra hipótese, mas não me parece muito forte. O Caramulo tem uma densidade humana bastante elevada e faltam os predadores naturais.


----------



## belem (5 Mai 2012 às 11:23)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



DMigueis disse:


> Lá está. Montesinho não me parece (do que eu conheço) que tenha essas zonas de abrigo para a camurça..



Não sei ainda, por isso quero saber a opinião de quem conhece bem ou relativamente bem, uma boa parte do parque.
Eu conheço algumas partes, mas nenhuma me pareceu escarpada o suficiente.
Penso que o Gerês talvez seja a melhor opção, mas ainda estou reticente.
E sinceramente acho que pode existir mais um ou outro local, capaz de albergar a camurça.





DMigueis disse:


> Julgo que se pode modificar um pouco a questão.
> 
> Poder-se-á pensar na reintrodução da camurça em Portugal? Ou será mais vantajoso apostar numa nova população de cabra-montês?.



Penso que será mais vantajoso, apostar na reintrodução dos animais locais, desde que hajam condições para tal ( que tenham predadores, espaço, abrigo, alimento, etc, etc...). E isso pode incluir, cabra-montês, camurça, etc, etc...




DMigueis disse:


> Quanto às áreas possíveis para a camurça e cabra, talvez sejam o Gerês (já tem a cabra, e tem habitat bom para a camurça), talvez o Alvão (Apenas tem corço, se não me engano, e a camurça/cabra poderia favorecer a população de lobo desta área. No entanto, talvez esteja demasiadamente humanizada) e Serra da Estrela (Pressão humana é considerável, principalmente nos meses de Inverno, quando os animais necessitam - teoricamente - de procurar áreas de menor altitude). Serra da Arada poderia talvez ser outra hipótese, mas não me parece muito forte. O Caramulo tem uma densidade humana bastante elevada e faltam os predadores naturais.



Sim, o Gerês parece a melhor opção, pelo menos, para já.


----------



## DMigueis (5 Mai 2012 às 13:55)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Da parte de Montesinho que eu conheço melhor (zona envolvente às aldeias de Varge, Rio de Onor, Guadramil, Petisqueira, Aveleda), não me parece ser capaz de receber a camurça.

Quanto ao resto, concordo.


----------



## Seattle92 (5 Mai 2012 às 18:19)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Gerês e serra da Estrela são hipótese óbvias. Pela altitude e formações rochosas que apresentam. Montesinho, Alvão e as várias serras do maciço da Gralheira são outras hipóteses. 

Estes animais são bastante curiosos e dão-se bem com a presença humana. Nos picos de Europa e outras zonas da cordilheira cantábrica, é costume vê-los bem perto dos turistas e é fácil fotografa-os por exemplo. Nada mais diferente do que o furtivo corço. 

Como indiquei no link que aqui meti, acho que é preciso desmistificar um pouco a ideia que esta espécie só vive em picos super altos só com rochas e por aí fora. São claramente as zonas onde actualmente existem e onde se dão mt bem, mas se calhar até porque foram as únicas zonas em que conseguiram sobreviver depois das constantes invasões humanas das áreas de menor altitude.


----------



## Seattle92 (5 Mai 2012 às 18:29)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



DMigueis disse:


> Mas principalmente, e no caso do Gerês, a pressão exercida pela exploração de gado é considerável, e a meu entender é o factor que tem limitado a maior expansão da cabra-montês nos últimos anos. A população de veado também está em franca expansão. Quanto mais introduzir outra população de outro ungulado.



Percebo a tua ideia, mas "limitado a maior expansão da cabra-montês"? Eu diria que a expansão tem sido óptima. Em pouco mais de uma década termos uns 500 animais de um grupo fundador tão pequeno? Maravilha.

Se queres que te digas, achava óptimo alguns exemplares de cabra montês serem transferidos para outras serras do país, já que a expansão no Gerês tem sido assim tão rápida.

Quanto ao veado. Está em franca expansão no Gerês? Tens alguns dados sobre isso? É que conheço pouquíssima informação e não tinha essa ideia. Se quiseres escreve qq coisa no tópico do veado para não estarmos a desvirtuar mais este tópico do urso.

Concluindo, na minha opinião o Gerês é grande o suficiente para uma população de carmuças. Ninguém diz que têm de ser manadas de milhares de individuos 



DMigueis disse:


> Para Montesinho, julgo que a camurça iria ser uma presa bastante fácil para o lobo, e não iria conseguir fixar-se.



Mas esse é o objectivo. Aumentar a biodiversidade e as presas naturais para o lobo e no futuro... o urso


----------



## DMigueis (5 Mai 2012 às 19:59)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*



			
				Seattle92;327698
Mas esse é o objectivo. Aumentar a biodiversidade e as presas naturais para o lobo e no futuro... o urso ;)[/QUOTE disse:
			
		

> Claro, e é o que se espera que venha a acontecer com a cabra. Mas ao ser uma presa bastante fácil, na minha ideia não se consegue estabelecer.


----------



## Seattle92 (8 Mai 2012 às 14:52)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

O famoso...











http://carris-geres.blogspot.pt/2012/03/um-urso-na-albergaria.html


----------



## Pek (13 Mai 2012 às 12:11)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Algunos enlaces sobre lo que ha ido sucediendo con la osezna encontrada hace unos días en Palacios del Sil (León). Sin duda, a pesar de la buena fe que se supone al "rescatador", nunca se tendría que haber recogido:


http://www.elcomercio.es/20120501/asturias/osezna-leon-201205010357.html

http://www.diariodeleon.es/noticias/afondo/el-paseo-mas-largo-de-jimena_688257.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GskaaSIEfag

http://www.rtvcyl.es/noticia/284DDA.../busqueda/madre/cria/oso/pardo/aparecida/leon






http://www.infobierzo.com/index.php...eclama-a-jimena&catid=34:desarrollo&Itemid=58


----------



## trevinca (5 Jun 2012 às 07:16)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Un urso pardo pode habitar em un area sen ser detectado. De feito, no territorio da Italia alpina os poucos ursos habidos até 1995 só eram vistos polos guardas de caça, polos funcionarios do Estado e polos caçadores locais unha vez cada 60 anos... Estamos falando dunha comunidade de ursos que entre 1950-2000 descendeu de uns 15 animais a só 5 ursos (1)...
Porém, um urso que chegara até o Geres poder pasar desapercibido, pois percorrerá os luares mais inaccesibels e pacificos do parque, senon prefere o Barroso/Montealegre o as Terras de Bouro, por citar algunhas localidades con boas posibilidades perto do PNPG.

(1).-  _Guida al riconoscimento degli indici di presenza dell'orso bruno_ (Ursus arctos), by Carlo Frapporti y Hans U. Roth. WWF Italia,  Pergine Valsugana, 1999, páxina 6.


----------



## trevinca (4 Jan 2013 às 09:06)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Unha ursa e un fillo de novo nas Montanhas Galaico-Leonesas. Perto de Montesinho.



http://www.lacronicadeleon.es/2013/...de-oso-pardo-cerca-de-el-morredero-170975.htm


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Jan 2013 às 10:12)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

A cerca de 70 km de Portugal


----------



## DMigueis (4 Jan 2013 às 21:53)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Boas notícias!!


----------



## Seattle92 (22 Jan 2013 às 17:06)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

http://www.publico.pt/ecosfera/noticia/e-se-de-repente-um-urso-cruzar-o-seu-caminho-1581603



> *E se, de repente, um urso cruzar o seu caminho?*
> HENRIQUE PEREIRA DOS SANTOS 22/01/2013 - 10:50
> 
> Pé ante pé, provavelmente mais cedo do que se esperaria, é possível que tenhamos outra vez ursos em Portugal dentro de dez a 20 anos.
> ...


----------



## Blooder.PT (22 Jan 2013 às 17:11)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Simplesmente lindo e fantástico


----------



## Brigantia (7 Mar 2013 às 13:21)

*Re: Urso-pardo de volta à Peneda Gerês?*

Mais boas notícias sobre a população da Cordilheira Cantabrica.
Os censos de 2012, ainda provisorios, apontam para cerca de 30 ursas com crias.




> *Se triplica la población de oso pardo cantábrico en dos décadas*
> 7/3/2013
> 
> 
> ...


© www.ambientum.com






http://www.abc.es/local-castilla-leon/20130306/abci-censo-pardo-cordillera-cantabrica-201303061744.html









> *180 osos en el Cantábrico La población del oso pardo se ha triplicado *
> En las dos últimas décadas pasando de 60-70 ejemplares a 180. La subpoblación occidental se extiende por el suroeste de Asturias y noroeste de León, y el límite de ambas con la provincia gallega de Lugo


© www.ecoticias.com





Alguém sabe mais alguma coisa sobre a possível população que se possa fixar entre a A6 e a A52?
Será que já houve reprodução nesta àrea? Ou são apenas animais que esporádicamente visitam estas zonas?
Desde de 2005  não houve mais registos da presença de ursos na Sanabria (Pena Trevinca)?

Recuando um pouco na discussão, não acham que a A52 apesar de ser uma importante barreira tem vários viadutos e um túnel na zona da Sanabria que podem facilitar muito o seu atravessamento?


Acho ainda que os administradores deviam alterar o título do sub-forum para:
Urso-pardo de volta a Portugal?


----------



## Seattle92 (8 Mar 2013 às 12:07)

Pois, em principio não será pelo Gerês que ele voltará.


----------



## belem (9 Mar 2013 às 02:12)

O motivo do Gerês, teve tudo a haver com  o aparecimento de um animal (no outro lado da fronteira) e que afinal (após mais informações) soube-se que se situava relativamente mais perto de Montesinho.

Mas esse assunto já ficou esclarecido há anos...

Interessante é esse aumento (ainda que já esperado), na Cordilheira Cantábrica.


----------



## boneli (9 Mar 2013 às 12:46)

Penso que não devemos estar demasiadamente otimistas quanto ao regresso do Urso ao nosso território pelo menos nos próximos 10 anos.
As barreiras são muitas apesar de eles continuarem em expansão. Pelo que entendi existe na cantabria duas populações separadas 50 km que apesar dos esforços de as juntar muito rararmente há troca de genes entre eles pelos motivos que disse anteriormente, agora imaginem eles conseguirem fazer o percurso da Cantábria para cá. É complicado, mesmo que um ou outro individuo se aventure e EVENTUALMENTE chega Portugal nomeadamente Gerês ou Montesinho dificilmente contribuirá para uma população fixa.
Outra alternativa é mesmo a reintrodução, mas como sabemos nós cá em Portugal em politicas dessas  pouco ou nada se faz, no entanto quem sabe os espanhóis tentem fazer uma reintrodução mais próxima do nosso território como fizeram com a Cabra no Gerês e ai sim quem sabe..mas isto são sopusições de alguém que é um pouco leigo na matéria.


----------



## belem (9 Mar 2013 às 15:45)

Na minha opinião, os ursos pardos estão cada vez mais próximos de Portugal, são mais numerosos do que nas últimas décadas e até já apareceram fêmeas com crias, com boas possibilidades de chegar até cá. Recentemente os ursos-pardos já ultrapassaram a barreira maior que seria a A52.


----------



## boneli (9 Mar 2013 às 16:24)

belem disse:


> Na minha opinião, os ursos pardos estão cada vez mais próximos de Portugal, são mais numerosos do que nas últimas décadas e até já apareceram fêmeas com crias, com boas possibilidades de chegar cá, pois já ultrapassaram a barreira maior que seria a A52.



 Ás vezes substimamos um pouco a capacidade destes animais...e A52 é talvez a maior barreira humana para estes animais chegarem cá, da mesma forma que a A66 é a maior barreira que separa as 2 populações da Cântabria.
Através de testes de genética já se provou que já houve acasalamentos entre ursos das 2 populações o que prova que eles superaram esta barreira que aos poucos e poucos está a ser alterada precisamente para criar corredores de passagem.
Para a espécie se espandir para Sul que é o que a gente quer medidas deste género têm que ser implementadas mas acredito que toda a área da Sanábria tem condições para acolher ( e já acolheu) este animal e ai sim se conseguir se fixar ai quem sabe chegue ao nosso canto! 
Como disse isto demora tempo e um empurrão extra....quem sabe se daui a uns anos eles cheguem de vez á Sanábria.


----------



## Bergidum (11 Mar 2013 às 18:59)

boneli disse:


> Ás vezes substimamos um pouco a capacidade destes animais...e A52 é talvez a maior barreira humana para estes animais chegarem cá, da mesma forma que a A66 é a maior barreira que separa as 2 populações da Cântabria.
> Através de testes de genética já se provou que já houve acasalamentos entre ursos das 2 populações o que prova que eles superaram esta barreira que aos poucos e poucos está a ser alterada precisamente para criar corredores de passagem.
> Para a espécie se espandir para Sul que é o que a gente quer medidas deste género têm que ser implementadas mas acredito que toda a área da Sanábria tem condições para acolher ( e já acolheu) este animal e ai sim se conseguir se fixar ai quem sabe chegue ao nosso canto!
> Como disse isto demora tempo e um empurrão extra....quem sabe se daui a uns anos eles cheguem de vez á Sanábria.



Es mucho más fácil traspasar la A66, pues tiene muchos túneles, uno de ellos de más de 4 km, y buena cobertura boscosa a ambos lados. De hecho cada vez más se comprueba el tránsito de animales. El problema de la A52 es la poca cobertura forestal al sur de la misma, y que, lógicamente, no hay apenas osos en la zona.


----------



## Brigantia (11 Mar 2013 às 19:12)

Está em construção outra enorme barreira - a linha de alta velocidade entre Madrid e a Galicia.
Apesar de todas as dificuldades a Espanha está mesmo a avançar com esta linha.

A boa notícia, além da estação na Puebla da Sanabria, é que nas provincias de Zamora e Ourense terá inumeros tuneis (alguns bem grandes), principalmente entre Lubian e Ourense, em todo caso será mais uma barreira.

Descrição da linha:
http://www.adif.es/es_ES/infraestructuras/lineas_de_alta_velocidad/madrid_galicia/madrid_galicia.shtml


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/L%C3%ADnea_de_alta_velocidad_Olmedo-Zamora-Galicia


Descrição dos tuneis:
http://www.adif.es/gl_ES/comunicacion_y_prensa/fichas_de_actualidad/ficha_actualidad_00068.shtml


----------



## Brigantia (11 Mar 2013 às 19:17)

belem disse:


> Na minha opinião, os ursos pardos estão cada vez mais próximos de Portugal, são mais numerosos do que nas últimas décadas e até já apareceram fêmeas com crias, com boas possibilidades de chegar cá, pois já ultrapassaram a barreira maior que seria a A52.



Já ultrapassaram a A52? 
O registo mais a sul não foi em Pena Trevinca?

A confirmar-se será excelente.


----------



## Brigantia (11 Mar 2013 às 19:27)

Bergidum disse:


> Es mucho más fácil traspasar la A66, pues tiene muchos túneles, uno de ellos de más de 4 km, y buena cobertura boscosa a ambos lados. De hecho cada vez más se comprueba el tránsito de animales. El problema de la A52 es la poca cobertura forestal al sur de la misma, y que, lógicamente, no hay apenas osos en la zona.



Imagem do tunel do Padronelo na Alta Sanabria:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Foto que tirei em 06-04-2012.
Era bom que existissem mais tuneis e maiores na A52, mas existem bastantes viadutos.


----------



## belem (12 Mar 2013 às 10:05)

Bergidum disse:


> Es mucho más fácil traspasar la A66, pues tiene muchos túneles, uno de ellos de más de 4 km, y buena cobertura boscosa a ambos lados. De hecho cada vez más se comprueba el tránsito de animales. El problema de la A52 es la poca cobertura forestal al sur de la misma, y que, lógicamente, no hay apenas osos en la zona.



N minha opinião, a A52 tem muitas passagens inferiores (e superiores(, o que torna fácil a passagem de animais e pessoas.
Os ursos-pardos nesta região são muitas vezes noturnos e deambulam por zonas abertas e não só boscosas.
E sim não há apenas ursos na zona, também muitos lobos, águias-reais, entre outros animais.


----------



## belem (12 Mar 2013 às 10:07)

Brigantia disse:


> Já ultrapassaram a A52?
> O registo mais a sul não foi em Pena Trevinca?
> 
> A confirmar-se será excelente.



Vê uns posts atrás.
Neste tópico é muito importante ver o histórico.


----------



## Brigantia (12 Mar 2013 às 13:07)

belem disse:


> Vê uns posts atrás.
> Neste tópico é muito importante ver o histórico.


----------



## MSantos (12 Mar 2013 às 14:22)

E será que há condições a médio/longo prazo de se estabelecer uma população de ursos no PN Montesinho?

Como reagiria a população a um regresso do urso? Poderia levar a um certo medo/ódio que podia por em risco este regresso.


----------



## belem (12 Mar 2013 às 22:09)

Brigantia disse:


>



Vou enviar-te uma PM.


----------



## belem (12 Mar 2013 às 22:36)

MSantos disse:


> E será que há condições a médio/longo prazo de se estabelecer uma população de ursos no PN Montesinho?
> 
> Como reagiria a população a um regresso do urso? Poderia levar a um certo medo/ódio que podia por em risco este regresso.



Boas e pertinentes questões...

Não é um assunto novo, aqui no tópico.
Eu penso que uma população de baixa densidade, se pode estabelecer entre Portugal e Espanha (na área do P. N. de Montesinho).


Relativamente à segunda questão, parece-me que o urso-pardo do Noroeste ibérico, é um animal inteligente, experiente com as gentes locais desde há milhares de anos e que por vezes consegue passar despercebido por muito tempo.

É um animal esquivo, noturno e que normalmente evita as zonas mais povoadas.

Não é de todo impossível, muito pelo contrário, que até já possa entrar em Portugal e ainda ninguém se tenha dado conta.
Ou que se calhar que a sua extinção em Portugal, sempre foi algo incerto (basta ver o trabalho que recentemente foi publicado sobre cronologia da sua presença).

O urso evita conflitos, os humanos é que por vezes não pensam da mesma maneira.


----------



## boneli (13 Mar 2013 às 10:31)

belem disse:


> Boas e pertinentes questões...
> 
> Não é um assunto novo, aqui no tópico.
> Eu penso que uma população de baixa densidade, se pode estabelecer entre Portugal e Espanha (na área do P. N. de Montesinho).
> ...




Sim é verdade...sempre se transmitiu a ideia que o Urso desapareceu em Portugal no século XVI mas na verdade um estudo recente veio provar que o Urso possivelmete se extinguiu já muito próximo do século XX e isto deve-se ao facto da inteligência e capacidade de passar desprecebido deste animal...l


----------



## belem (13 Mar 2013 às 12:58)

E será que se extinguiu totalmente no séc. XX ?

Uma boa olhada a este tópico, pode ajudar-nos a responder a esta questão...


----------



## duero (28 Abr 2013 às 00:02)

Hace 10 días en los Ancares.

http://www.diariodeleon.es/noticias/bierzo/el-oso-pardo-trota-por-los-ancares_787642.html


----------



## Dan (28 Abr 2013 às 12:26)

duero disse:


> Hace 10 días en los Ancares.
> 
> http://www.diariodeleon.es/noticias/bierzo/el-oso-pardo-trota-por-los-ancares_787642.html



Excelente noticia


----------



## boneli (28 Abr 2013 às 19:44)

duero disse:


> Hace 10 días en los Ancares.
> 
> http://www.diariodeleon.es/noticias/bierzo/el-oso-pardo-trota-por-los-ancares_787642.html



É sempre bom ler estas noticias.....O Urso já procria na Galiza mostrando que a sua distribuição expanção continua para Sul e Oeste. Pelo que entendi aquele local era apenas um local de passagem, mas há indicaçoes de 2 fêmeas crias nesta zona!!!! Ainda há muito território que pode ser ocupado por este animal, apenas é dar tempo ao tempo e claro com uma ajuda extra.

Será que algum a dia os vamos avistar nas montanhas do Norte???


----------



## Bergidum (30 Abr 2013 às 19:22)

Para que el oso alcance Portugal, lo importante no son las poblaciones cantábricas, como estos oseznos del video, sino el asentamiento en zonas como Montes Aquilianos, sierra Cabrera, Sanabria, Pena Trevinca,... que están lejos de ser colonizadas de forma permanente por hembras reproductoras.


----------



## belem (1 Mai 2013 às 19:56)

Já há um bom aumento da população ursina, logo as probabilidades aumentam de haver uma colonização em zonas muito próximas de Portugal.
Mas a presença ocasional de um urso em Portugal, já era algo interessante, pois poderia sustentar novas visitas.


----------



## DMigueis (29 Mai 2013 às 12:01)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...48725205954.385692.66310315953&type=1&theater

A confirmar-se, é mais uma excelente notícia. O regresso do urso a Portugal está cada vez mais próximo


----------



## Blooder.PT (29 Mai 2013 às 12:56)

DMigueis disse:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...48725205954.385692.66310315953&type=1&theater
> 
> A confirmar-se, é mais uma excelente notícia. O regresso do urso a Portugal está cada vez mais próximo



Em que zona concretamente fica isso? Nos arredores de zamora? Se for é fantastico


----------



## belem (29 Mai 2013 às 13:05)

Interessante, sem dúvida.
Pelo que vi, esse tipo de colmeias não oferece proteção alguma e foge completamente do desenho tradicional.

Mas devem existir compensações monetárias, para esses casos.


----------



## Seattle92 (29 Mai 2013 às 13:32)

Isto são uns 30 km de Portugal


----------



## trevinca (29 Mai 2013 às 15:22)

Os ursos levaban anos xa por alí. O importante é a nova postura positiva da Junta de Castilla y León.-


----------



## boneli (29 Mai 2013 às 17:30)

Seattle92 disse:


> Isto são uns 30 km de Portugal




De facto é muito próximo de Portugal..caso para se dizer é já ali!!!! Bem mas também se pode dizer tão perto mas tão longe pois a A52 é mesmo ao virar da esquina. Mais importante que entrar no nosso território e acredito que é uma questão de tempo e se calhar mais cedo do que pensava-mos, é mesmo é a fixação de populações reprodutoras nomeadamente fêmeas nas Serras em volta de Portugal, nomeadamente Sanábria, Macizo Central e Invernadeiro. Espero ver mais noticias regulares de avistamentos de Urso nestas regiões. A ver vamos.


----------



## trevinca (29 Mai 2013 às 18:42)

O artigo fala de varios ataques nas derradeiras xornadas: non se referem a un so ataque. Fala-se tamén de presencia do urso na comarca da Cabrera, xa confirmada pelas autoridades e outras cousas. Os axentes forestais pensan co urso desapareceu d'aquí nos anos trinta.
Mañán haberá mais noticias posibelmente no mesmo xornal...
Hoxe as autoridades do Medio Ambiente de Castilla y León fixeron as cousas ben... Xa era tempo!


----------



## Brigantia (29 Mai 2013 às 19:30)

Excelente notícia
Quem sabe até já tenham feito uma visita a Portugal.


Aqui fica a notícia completa:


> *El oso vuelve a comer miel en Zamora *
> Como adelantó hoy LA OPINIÓN-EL CORREO DE ZAMORA en su edición impresa, los agentes medioambientales confirman, tras observar las huellas, que un plantígrado protagoniza los ataques a las colmenas de Muelas de los Caballeros
> 29.05.2013 | 18:40
> 
> ...


© www.laopiniondezamora.es


----------



## Brigantia (29 Mai 2013 às 19:55)

> *Un colmenar de la localidad zamorana de Muelas de los Caballeros ha sufrido repetidos ataques en los últimos 20 días. Su dueño y los forestales de la zona piensan que se trata de un oso*


© www.rtvcyl.es


----------



## belem (29 Mai 2013 às 22:58)

Já que andam por aí, o melhor é aproveitar e tirar vantagens disso mesmo.
A solução é fomentar a presença de colmeias silvestres já em território selvagem (como aliás foi feito em outra região de Espanha e com bons resultados), a construção de colmeias tradicionais e o pagamento de uma indemnização para casos de perda comprovada. No fim, haverá vantagens para todos e o ecoturismo ganhará outro sentido.
Árvores frutícolas adequadas (de preferência variedades locais de espécies silvestres, como o carvalho-negral e roble, o pilriteiro, etc...)  para a presença do urso, deviam ser plantadas em algumas áreas naturais e protegidas, pois assim concentrariam a presença dos animais, nos locais mais adequados. Isto pode ser feito, a baixo custo e garante um balanço justo.
Todas estas soluções que apresentei, até já foram aplicadas no campo e com grande sucesso em outras partes de Espanha.


----------



## DMigueis (29 Mai 2013 às 23:41)

belem disse:


> Árvores frutícolas adequadas (de preferência variedades locais de espécies silvestres, como o carvalho-negral e roble, o pilriteiro, etc...)  para a presença do urso, deviam ser plantadas em algumas áreas naturais e protegidas, pois assim concentrariam a presença dos animais, nos locais mais adequados. Isto pode ser feito, a baixo custo e garante um balanço justo.
> Todas estas soluções que apresentei, até já foram aplicadas no campo e com grande sucesso em outras partes de Espanha.



Em Portugal, essas medidas têm obrigatoriamente que ser tomadas o quanto antes, pois algumas dessas árvores, como os carvalhos, são de crescimento mais lento, pelo que não se pode esperar pela confirmação da presença do urso para depois se ir plantar, e demorar uns anos até as árvores crescerem o suficiente!


----------



## belem (30 Mai 2013 às 00:36)

Tens toda a razão (e até pensei nisso).  Em Espanha, plantavam algumas pequenas árvores, quando estas já estavam a começar a dar fruta, nomeadamente mirtilos, cerejeiras bravas, pilriteiros (entre outras) que têm crescimento mais rápido. Terei que ver a lista de espécies, e depois irei colocar aqui.


----------



## trevinca (30 Mai 2013 às 08:40)

La Opinión de Zamora, na sua edición de hoxe, publica unha nova reportaxe sobre os ursos de Zamora.

"Las colonias de osos en Zamora pueden situarse entre Justel y Peña Trevinca"; "se han avistado ejemplares en la Sierra Segundera y la Cabrera".
Eu creo que isto é tamén moi importante.


----------



## Costa (30 Mai 2013 às 09:11)

Fotografias tiradas no Gerês este mês












fonte: https://www.facebook.com/fran.ribeiro.5074


----------



## trevinca (30 Mai 2013 às 10:59)

As fotografías dudo que sexan do Geres, pois a segunda foi tirada polo FAPAS, como podese-se comprobar con ollar o artigo "O urso e a conservaçao"  de Henrique Pereira dos Santos no se seu blog ambio, no 21 de decembro de 2009.


----------



## Bergidum (30 Mai 2013 às 12:19)

Costa disse:


> Fotografias tiradas no Gerês este mês
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Algunos tienen tantas ganas de que llegue el oso a Geres que no dudan en inventarse noticias y trasladar fotos unos cientos de km...!!!

Trevinca, ese último artículo ¿no viene en la edición digital?

Para los interesados, dejé ayer unas fotos del verano pasado de la zona donde parece ser que se produjo el acontecimiento (no sé poner fotos aquí). 8º post.

http://foro.tiempo.com/nueva-monografia-sobre-el-oso-de-las-montanas-galaicoleonesas-t107984.24.html


----------



## Brigantia (30 Mai 2013 às 12:42)

Bergidum disse:


> Trevinca, ese último artículo ¿no viene en la edición digital?


A notícia completa deve ficar diponível na edição diital ao final da tarde (18:30/19:30 horas).


----------



## trevinca (30 Mai 2013 às 14:54)

Mentras tanto... 
Consultando mis archivos, algunos datos publicados de osos próximos a Portugal en los últimos años: 

-	Nuez, río Manzanas (Z.); año 1985. Fuente: "La Opinión de Zamora", 19 de mayo de 2001.
-	Escuredo (Z.), año 1991. Dos ejemplares en la nieve. Fuente: “Brigecio”, núm. 11, año 2001.
-	Puerto de la Canda (Z.), junio de 1998. Fuente: "La Opinión de Zamora", 29 de junio de 1998.
-	Peña Trevinca, años 1997,1998, 1999, 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004 y 2005 (verano). Fuente: “Informe sobre el Oso y las Montañas Galaico-Leonesas”, 2009.
-	Muelas de los Caballeros (Z.). Fuente: "La Opinión de Zamora", 29 de junio de 2013.

(Z.) = provincia de Zamora.


----------



## Seattle92 (30 Mai 2013 às 16:42)

Costa disse:


> Fotografias tiradas no Gerês este mês
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esse rapaz cheira-me a mentiroso 

Eles diz que tirou as fotos, mas uma delas é claramente de tirada de uma máquina fixa à noite. 

Diz que os ursos fugiram de uma cerca do lado Galego do parque do Gerês. Alguém sabe alguma coisa sobre isso? Para mim parece ser tudo treta.


----------



## trevinca (30 Mai 2013 às 17:31)

Fran Ribeiro ha leido este forum, e debeulle gostar moito, pois unha de suas constestacions no facebook é o mesmo texto que escrebiu o Belem no incio de este topic: "un investigador espanhol...". E despois inventouno tudo...  collendo as fotos de FAPAS (tiradas seguramente nas Asturias). Únicamente, sustituiu o ano 2005 polo 2012... Non se pode xogar con estas cousas que son moi delicadas...


----------



## boneli (30 Mai 2013 às 18:30)

Bem isto ando tudo doido!!! Ursos no GerÊs...vamos com calma. Eu conheço este fotografo, não pessoalmente mas é bastante conhecido e conceituado cá em Braga, agoracusta-me acreditar que ele tenha tirado estas fotos, ainda por cima sabendo que tipo de pessoa ele é, não o estou a ver de madrugada no meio de Gerês a sacar fotos de Ursos que vêm do uma cerca do lado Espanhol...mas que cerca??? Eu não acredito. Aliás na minha opinião se um dia eles forem vistos em portugal os primeiros locais não serão certamente no Gerês.


----------



## Bergidum (30 Mai 2013 às 19:47)

Costa disse:


> Fotografias tiradas no Gerês este mês
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La 2ª foto está sacada del boletín del Fapas nº 10:

http://www.fapas.es/index.php/boletines-fapas

Y la 1ª también me suena haberla visto, y es de una cámara automática nocturna.
No sé si esta persona es un buen o mal fotógrafo, pero lo que sí es es un mentiroso.


----------



## Brigantia (31 Mai 2013 às 08:30)

> *Castro: «El oso no es desconocido en la zona y los técnicos de la Junta lo saben» *El delegado territorial asegura que en la guardería medioambiental había constancia del plantígrado por huellas
> 
> 31.05.2013 | 01:09
> 
> ...


©  www.laopiniondezamora.es


----------



## Vince (31 Mai 2013 às 10:20)

Pesquisando no google, essas fotos aparecem em vários sites já do ano passado, e aparentemente referem-se ao parque natural de Somiedo, Asturias.

http://www.europapress.es/epsocial/...012-nacimiento-11-oseznos-20130214112525.html
http://www.ecoclimatico.com/archives/la-conservacion-del-oso-pardo-un-trabajo-en-equipo-734


----------



## trevinca (31 Mai 2013 às 14:50)

Seria moi oportuno cos administradores do Forum puxeran o artigo de La Opinión de Zamora, versión dixital, de hoxe, e que leva por titulo: "Alcalde y vecinos de Muelas creen que el oso es un aliciente para el turismo".

Obrigrado.-


----------



## Brigantia (31 Mai 2013 às 17:21)

trevinca disse:


> Seria moi oportuno cos administradores do Forum puxeran o artigo de La Opinión de Zamora, versión dixital, de hoxe, e que leva por titulo: "Alcalde y vecinos de Muelas creen que el oso es un aliciente para el turismo".
> 
> Obrigrado.-



Aqui fica a notícia completa



> *Alcalde y vecinos de Muelas creen que el oso es un aliciente para el turismo *
> Medio Ambiente investiga la presencia de úrsidos en bosques de la zona l El apicultor Isidro Bordel instala un «pastor eléctrico» para evitar daños
> 31.05.2013 | 11:01
> 
> ...


© www.laopiniondezamora.es


----------



## trevinca (5 Jun 2013 às 08:59)

Nova información en "La Opinión de Zamora" de hoxe, na edición en papel: "Los naturalistas creen que en Sanabria habitan dos osos".


----------



## trevinca (6 Jun 2013 às 12:38)

A edicion dixital de hoxe de "La Opinión de Zamora" mostra o reportaxe de onte, con fotografías de Grande del Brío y Piñeiro, mapa da distribución do urso e rastros do animal nas colmeias de Muelas de los Caballeros.


----------



## Seattle92 (6 Jun 2013 às 13:14)

^^

Link?


----------



## Brigantia (6 Jun 2013 às 13:25)

Seattle92 disse:


> ^^
> 
> Link?



Estudiosos del oso aseguran que en la zona vivaquean al menos dos ejemplares


----------



## trevinca (12 Jun 2013 às 19:44)

Quen queira escoitar un interviú ao dono das colmeias de Muelas de los Caballeros e a dois naturalistas coñecidos debe facer click em google: Cronica de Castilla y León on line-RTVE. es a la Carta... e despois descargar o programa de radio do 11 de xuño de 2013.

Até logo.-


----------



## Brigantia (22 Jun 2013 às 10:30)

Segundo o La Opinion de Zamora de hoje (edição papel) foram registados novos ataques a colmeias atribuidos ao Urso  em Muelas e Vega.


----------



## belem (22 Jun 2013 às 16:08)

Existe uma explicação:

No Holoceno, grandes árvores devia ainda existir na região, e eram essas que normalmente as abelhas selvagens procuravam.

Mas como muitas destas árvores foram cortadas, as abelhas selvagens passaram a só existir em locais muito específicos.

Assim os ursos, são forçados a atacar as colmeias que os humanos colocam nos seus habitats.
Se estas não possuirem mecanismos de proteção, serão pilhadas, evidentemente.
Mas existem subsídios para estes casos.


----------



## trevinca (22 Jun 2013 às 18:50)

A zona perdeu no verão de 2012 num incêndio gigantesco um bosque a mais de 12.000 hectares (serra do Teleno), circunstância que corrobora o explicado por o Belem.


----------



## Brigantia (23 Jun 2013 às 12:41)

> *Registrados nuevos ataques atribuibles al oso en colmenares de Muelas y Vega*
> El propietario traslada los daños a la aseguradora, que está a la espera de los informes de los primeros asaltos
> 
> 23.06.2013 | 02:29
> ...


© www.laopiniondezamora.es


----------



## trevinca (26 Jun 2013 às 00:42)

Ainda mais...

'Un segundo apicultor denuncia el asalto del oso a un colmenar de Vega del Castillo' em La Opinón de Zamora, 25/06/2013, as 17:57


----------



## trevinca (17 Jul 2013 às 10:23)

Um novo estudo titulado "Las últimas noticias de los osos galaico-portugueses" (As últimas notícias dos ursos galaico-portugueses) acaba de publicar na revista espanhola ARGUTORIO (1). O trabalho vem assinado por o José Piñeiro e conta com oito páginas. Relata a história dos últimos ursos galaico-portugueses desde finais da Idade Média até a actualidade.
Quem esteja interessado em adquirir o número desta revista, deverá dirigir-se a: pablotagarro@gmail.com.

(1) ISSN: 1575-801X
Nº 30.


----------



## trevinca (17 Jul 2013 às 14:36)

Resulta impossível transladar ao foro todo o indicado neste estudo. Em cualquiere caso, manifesta, em sua última parte, caça de ursos em Padrenda (para perto de Melgaço) em 1948 (não em 1946) e um possível nas proximidades de Entrimo em 1957. Menciona observações até os anos cinquenta na comarca do Barroso e em territórios de Ourense.
Recolhe informação oficial até agora desconhecida, entre a que destaca a ordem do Governo Civil de Ourense de caçar ursos em todo seu território provincial em 1952...

Deixo-vos assinalado o que refere em relação com os últimos ursos do Minho:

_La extinción del oso pardo en el área que nos ocupa podría fijarse en torno a la segunda mitad del siglo XX, pues así parece desprenderse tanto de los comentarios del citado Risco en plena posguerra como de las escasas referencias a la caza mayor expuestas en el diccionario geográfico de 1956-1961, para estas montañas del noroeste; aunque nada puede asegurarse con certeza cuando se trata de un animal como el oso peninsular, habituado a continuos desplazamientos.
Con todo, la fecha de desaparición de la especie en el territorio descrito podría situarse, a tenor de algunas referencias conocidas, como anterior a los años 1971-1972, época en que se crea el Parque Nacional de Peneda-Gerês y la reserva de caza especial de Entrimo, en el lado español_

E o que diz em referência a Montesinho:

_Del mismo modo que ha venido sucediendo con los grandes carnívoros del sector del Barroso y Peneda-Gerês, los animales salvajes de la zona oriental dependían -en parte- de las poblaciones zoológicas asentadas en los territorios españoles colindantes. Pues bien, desde los años cincuenta, se viene detectando puntualmente la presencia de plantígrados en la sierra de la Cabrera, y el carácter inquieto de la especie hace presumir que no desprecian las largas caminatas... En consecuencia, y en la medida que dichos lugares sigan hospedando algún plantígrado (siquiera sea estacionalmente), existirá la posibilidad de que el Portugal trasmontano pueda recibir la visita de algún ejemplar aventurero (eventualidad con la que ha de contarse), pues así parecen corroborarlo referencias recientes y el óptimo estado de conservación del distrito_


----------



## Bergidum (21 Jul 2013 às 11:46)

Si es verdad esta noticia, se trata de una zona al sur de la A 52, próxima a la Sierra de la Culebra, "máis perto de Portugal"...

http://www.laopiniondezamora.es/com...vestiga-danos-colmenar-entrepenas/693365.html


----------



## Seattle92 (22 Jul 2013 às 10:16)




----------



## boneli (22 Jul 2013 às 11:03)

O meu grande receio relativamente á expansão do Urso para Sul e consequentemente para Portugal era precisamente a A52. Se esta noticia for mesmo de danos provocados por Ursos, mostra precisamente que a A52 é apenas uma dificuldade e não um entrave. Daquele local á fronteira são 26 km. Não é nada para um animal que percorre centenas de km.
A ver vamos


----------



## Bergidum (22 Jul 2013 às 15:43)

boneli disse:


> a A52 é apenas uma dificuldade e não um entrave.



No hay que despreciar la dificultad que supone para la fauna atravesar estas autoestradas. Hace 5 años un oso fue atropellado en mi pueblo cuando intentaba cruzar la autoestrada, en una zona además con muchos túneles y viaductos:

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/sociedad/2008/10/29/0003_7266920.htm

La  A 52 sigue suponiendo una gran dificultad para la fauna, excepto quizá la zona de Padornelo, Lubián...


----------



## boneli (22 Jul 2013 às 22:34)

Bergidum disse:


> No hay que despreciar la dificultad que supone para la fauna atravesar estas autoestradas. Hace 5 años un oso fue atropellado en mi pueblo cuando intentaba cruzar la autoestrada, en una zona además con muchos túneles y viaductos:
> 
> http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/sociedad/2008/10/29/0003_7266920.htm
> 
> La  A 52 sigue suponiendo una gran dificultad para la fauna, excepto quizá la zona de Padornelo, Lubián...




Sim eu sei. Por isso mesmo é que digo que o meu maior receio é mesmo a A52. Além do mais não está provado que estes estragos foram provocados pelo Urso, mas se foram é porque eles a travessaram...agora falta saber onde? Para mim a Natureza continua a ser uma surpresa .


----------



## Bergidum (7 Ago 2013 às 16:47)

Fotografiado el oso de La Carballeda zamorana, por lo que ya no hay dudas de que se trata de uno o varios osos:

http://www.laopiniondezamora.es/com...-certifica-fotografias-oso-habita/697724.html


----------



## Brigantia (7 Ago 2013 às 21:44)

Bergidum disse:


> Fotografiado el oso de La Carballeda zamorana, por lo que ya no hay dudas de que se trata de uno o varios osos:
> 
> http://www.laopiniondezamora.es/com...-certifica-fotografias-oso-habita/697724.html






Para os mais céticos aí está a prova. O Urso está de volta aos montes zamoranos.
Falta saber se não andam mais ursos pela zona.


http://www.antena3.com/videos-onlin...-oso-pardo-colmenas-zamora_2013080700151.html

Este belo exemplar não andará à procura dos caminhos para Portugal?


----------



## MSantos (7 Ago 2013 às 23:53)

Brigantia disse:


> Para os mais céticos aí está a prova. O Urso está de volta aos montes zamoranos.
> Falta saber se não andam mais ursos pela zona.
> 
> 
> ...



Parece-me quase certo que se a expansão do Urso continuar este vai acabar por entrar em Portugal, mais tarde ou mais cedo. Penso que os parques naturais da região deviam ir preparando a sua chegada, nomeadamente educando as populações para a "nova" espécie.


----------



## Seattle92 (8 Ago 2013 às 18:59)

Epá metam umas colmeias em fila indiana até à nossa fronteira. Pode ser que sigam o caminho


----------



## Brigantia (8 Ago 2013 às 19:24)

MSantos disse:


> Parece-me quase certo que se a expansão do Urso continuar este vai acabar por entrar em Portugal, mais tarde ou mais cedo. Penso que os parques naturais da região deviam ir preparando a sua chegada, nomeadamente educando as populações para a "nova" espécie.



Eu também acho que era altura dos vários parques no norte, principalmento o Parque Natural de Montesinho, se irem preparando para as visitas ou mesmo o regresso dos Ursos Pardos. 
O aviso cuidado à população deve ocorrer, principalmente aos apicultores.



Mais uma notícia sobre o tema.

La Junta cree que los osos pardos serán ´comunes´ en zonas habitadas

El crecimiento de la población de estos animales ha provocado en los últimos tiempos que hayan sido vistos en poblaciones de León y Zamora


----------



## trevinca (11 Ago 2013 às 09:57)

Dos artigos no xornal La Opinión-El Correo de Zamora, na secçao de 'opinion':

Ontem: "Las extrañas declaraciones del director del Medio Natural sobre el oso pardo de Zamora".

Hoje: "El oso, un nuevo activo medioambiental para Zamora"


----------



## belem (12 Ago 2013 às 14:27)

Eu estou positivamente surpreendido com a atitude dos agricultores e dos políticos locais... Realmente em algumas coisas (felizmente) vivemos outros tempos...


----------



## duero (12 Ago 2013 às 16:58)

belem disse:


> Eu estou positivamente surpreendido com a atitude dos agricultores e dos políticos locais... Realmente em algumas coisas (felizmente) vivemos outros tempos...



Ninguna sorpresa.........han descubierto que el oso puede ser un recurso turístico, es decir, puede ser un valor económico, puede dar dinero.

A los políticos debes hablarles de euros, si.


----------



## duero (12 Ago 2013 às 16:59)

belem disse:


> eu estou positivamente surpreendido com a atitude dos agricultores e dos políticos locais... Realmente em algumas coisas (felizmente) vivemos outros tempos...



oso=turístas=dinero=político contento.


----------



## belem (13 Ago 2013 às 12:46)

duero disse:


> Ninguna sorpresa.........han descubierto que el oso puede ser un recurso turístico, es decir, puede ser un valor económico, puede dar dinero.



Sim, sim, mas antes não era assim.


----------



## james (16 Ago 2013 às 18:53)

Nós temos no norte de Portugal 3 áreas protegidas com exclentes condições para o urso - pardo :  o Parque Natural do Montesinho , o Parque Nacional da Peneda - Gerês e a Área de Paisagem Protegida do Corno do Bico , para não falar também dos carvalhais da Serra da Nogueira . 

Por mim , anseio pelo regresso do urso a Portugal , do qual nunca deveria ter saído . . .


----------



## Seattle92 (21 Ago 2013 às 14:43)

Então e quando o primeiro por cá aparecer, qual será o seu estatuto? Não haverá nada na nossa legislação a protege-lo?


----------



## trevinca (21 Ago 2013 às 21:14)

Mentras chega o urso a Montesinho, podedes ler un artigo sobre os derradeiros ursos de Portugal, agora xa en internet e gratuito.
Ir a google e escribide: argutorio dialnet. Despois sinalar o número 30, e saile-vos a revistas con seus estudos. Escollede o que leva por nome: "Las últimas noticias de los osos galaico-portugueses"...

Deica logo


----------



## opala (25 Ago 2013 às 15:58)

Boa Tarde
Quando era criança costumava passar férias numa localidade chamada Casais do Baleal, na costa Oeste. Como não havia luz eléctrica, à noite as pesoas juntavam-se à porta com candeeiros de petróleo e contavam anedotas, cantavam canções e os mais velhos contavam histórias antigas. No meio de muita história de naufrágios nas Berlengas e antigas pescas à baleia, era sempre referida a história do urso caçado numa localidade próxima chamada Serra d'El Rei. Pareciam estar convencidos de que esse fora o último urso caçado em Portugal e como eu tinha uns 4 ou 5 anos, acreditei sempre nisso... confesso que nunca me lembrei de tentar averiguar a veracidade da coisa... agora lendo este tópico aqui no fórum parece-me improvável essa circunstância, no entanto gostava de saber se haverá algum fundo de verdade na história, não que tenha sido o último urso, mas pelo menos se foi apanhado algum nessa localidade e se é possivel que aquelas pessoas ainda tivessem memória disso. Isto passou-se em meados/finais dos anos 70 e os senhores não teriam menos de 70 anos, julgo... era algo tão presente no imaginário colectivo da região que penso que terá algum fundo de verdade.
Se souber alguma coisa agradecia a informação.


----------



## james (26 Ago 2013 às 10:55)

opala disse:


> Boa Tarde
> Quando era criança costumava passar férias numa localidade chamada Casais do Baleal, na costa Oeste. Como não havia luz eléctrica, à noite as pesoas juntavam-se à porta com candeeiros de petróleo e contavam anedotas, cantavam canções e os mais velhos contavam histórias antigas. No meio de muita história de naufrágios nas Berlengas e antigas pescas à baleia, era sempre referida a história do urso caçado numa localidade próxima chamada Serra d'El Rei. Pareciam estar convencidos de que esse fora o último urso caçado em Portugal e como eu tinha uns 4 ou 5 anos, acreditei sempre nisso... confesso que nunca me lembrei de tentar averiguar a veracidade da coisa... agora lendo este tópico aqui no fórum parece-me improvável essa circunstância, no entanto gostava de saber se haverá algum fundo de verdade na história, não que tenha sido o último urso, mas pelo menos se foi apanhado algum nessa localidade e se é possivel que aquelas pessoas ainda tivessem memória disso. Isto passou-se em meados/finais dos anos 70 e os senhores não teriam menos de 70 anos, julgo... era algo tão presente no imaginário colectivo da região que penso que terá algum fundo de verdade.
> Se souber alguma coisa agradecia a informação.



  Que um urso tivesse sido capturado e que existisse no estado selvagem , na minha opinião  , considero extremamente improvável . 

Agora , pode algum ter fugido , de um circo , por exemplo . . .


----------



## duero (28 Ago 2013 às 19:20)

james disse:


> Que um urso tivesse sido capturado e que existisse no estado selvagem , na minha opinião  , considero extremamente improvável .
> 
> Agora , pode algum ter fugido , de um circo , por exemplo . . .



Un oso huido de un circo no podría sobrevivir en la naturaleza, no sabría encontrar alimento.


----------



## GabKoost (29 Ago 2013 às 07:09)

Que não venha parar nenhum Urso a Portugal.

Mesmo que seja extremamente improvável que isso venha a acontecer, rezo para que não aconteça.

Simplesmente porque a mentalidade dos Portugueses, especialmente os das áreas rurais, seria de mandar chumbo até o deitar abaixo.

Isso da conservação da Natureza, por estas bandas, simplesmente não existe em termos práticos para as populações rurais.


----------



## trevinca (29 Ago 2013 às 10:22)

O distrito de Leiria, onde localiza-se Serra d’El Rei, linda com o de Castelo Branco -região que conserva altas silhas (colmenares) que protegiam o mel dos ursos que antigamente povoavam dita terra-. Porén, não seria estranho que um animal atrevido pudesse chegar desde as montanhas de Castelo Branco até a localidade mencionada, onde inclusive existem topónimos referidos à espécie: usseira, por exemplo.
Em consequência, a pergunta seria: ¿Até quando sobreviveram tais ursos? Parece ser que no final do século XIX ainda se viam alguns na serra de Gata (limites de Salamanca, Cáceres e Portugal) segundo referem alguns depoimentos desta zona hispano-portuguesa e as investigações de Grande del Brío (2009) e Gadow (1897).


----------



## MSantos (29 Ago 2013 às 16:45)

GabKoost disse:


> Que não venha parar nenhum Urso a Portugal.
> 
> Mesmo que seja extremamente improvável que isso venha a acontecer, rezo para que não aconteça.
> 
> ...



Se calhar estás a ser um pouco radical , lentamente as mentalidades já estão a mudar, embora ainda haja um longo caminho a percorrer nesse sentido.


----------



## opala (30 Ago 2013 às 01:38)

Boa Noite
Não estou a conseguir citar mensagem, mas é em resposta a James:
Pois, a história era de um urso selvagem e o "ponto de honra" era que tinha sido o último a a aparecer em Portugal. Evidentemente que essa parte não é verdade, mas com a pouca comunicação que havia na altura, se foi o último da zona, é natural que as pessoas pensassem que foi o último do país...
Em resposta a Trevinca:
Obrigada, a minha questão era realmente se ali chegaram a haver ursos e até quando, já fiquei com uma ideia. Penso agora que provavelmente tenha sido caçado um último urso na Serra d'El Rei há muitos anos atrás e que provavelmente quem contava a história já não tenha assistido mas tenha ouvido contar... julgo que para que quem contava a história tivesse memória do urso, isso já teria de se ter passado no início do século XX, o que é improvável... mas se mais alguém tiver conhecimento de ursos na dita região e até quando lá andaram, sempre seria bom saber. Obrigada


----------



## Bergidum (31 Ago 2013 às 22:48)

Esta semana estuve en el Parque Natural do Montesinho, por la zona de Vinhais. Tiene mejor hábitat para la posible llegada de ursos que la zona de Bragança, que ya conocía: zona más abrupta y bosques de Q. pyrenaica y Castanea sativa. Sin embargo, toda la zona fronteriza con España está cubierta de matorrales, tierras de cultivo y zonas abandonadas, donde había un incendio forestal. Solo un oso muy aventurero podría abandonar la boscosa Sanabria-Culebra y aventurarse por zonas poco abruptas y sin cobertura forestal, pasto de los incendios, al menos en esa zona. 
En mi opinión deben producirse dos cosas para favorecer la recolonización de ursos en Montesinho:
- Desaparición de los incendios forestales
- Reforestación de toda la zona situada en el entorno de la frontera, tanto en el lado español como portugués.


----------



## lreis (1 Set 2013 às 00:22)

Bergidum disse:


> Esta semana estuve en el Parque Natural do Montesinho, por la zona de Vinhais. Tiene mejor hábitat para la posible llegada de ursos que la zona de Bragança, que ya conocía: zona más abrupta y bosques de Q. pyrenaica y Castanea sativa. Sin embargo, toda la zona fronteriza con España está cubierta de matorrales, tierras de cultivo y zonas abandonadas, donde había un incendio forestal. Solo un oso muy aventurero podría abandonar la boscosa Sanabria-Culebra y aventurarse por zonas poco abruptas y sin cobertura forestal, pasto de los incendios, al menos en esa zona.
> En mi opinión deben producirse dos cosas para favorecer la recolonización de ursos en Montesinho:
> - Desaparición de los incendios forestales
> - Reforestación de toda la zona situada en el entorno de la frontera, tanto en el lado español como portugués.



As duas coisas que referes são quase "missão impossivel" em Portugal...
Mais a primeira que a 2ª...

Mas mesmo que tal se conseguisse, se contabilizarmos as Serras da Coroa, Montezinho e Nogueira, e áreas adjacentes teriamos talvez 70.000 hectares (valores aproximados). Por um lado, está fora de contexto e de planeamento uma arborização em larga escala desta área (por exemplo, no caso da Serra da Nogueira, nem seria preciso grande acção, porque a mesma mantem  um elevado nivel de arborização, fruto essencialmente de ausência de grandes fogos). A serra de Montezinho está bastante desarborizada mas acho que seria muito pouco consensual, a vários níveis, se devia existir uma arborização em larga escala.

Por outro lado, mesmo que por absurdo se constituisse um manto florestal com as dimensões referidas, e bem protegido (sem fogos e com ausência de furtivismo), será que esse território seria suficiente para ursos?

É que no norte da Galiza e nos Cantábricos, estamos a falar de zonas/unidades territoriais que aparentam ser francamente maiores, mais montanhosas e mais isoladas da acção humana (especial relevo para o furtivismo), para além do facto de deterem presas que garantem o desenvolvimento de uma pop de ursos. Será que a zona de Montesinho poderá configurar uma área com estas caracteriticas?


----------



## james (2 Set 2013 às 12:32)

GabKoost disse:


> Que não venha parar nenhum Urso a Portugal.
> 
> Mesmo que seja extremamente improvável que isso venha a acontecer, rezo para que não aconteça.
> 
> ...



 Eu sei que as populações rurais são muitas vezes brutas e padecem mesmo de uma certa ignorância no que diz respeito à conservação da natureza . 

Mas convem lembrar que , em Portugal , ao contrário de muitos países desenvolvidos na Europa , há muitas espécies animais que nunca se extinguiram . Portugal é , por exemplo , dos poucos países da Europa onde o lobo nunca desapareceu . 

E o urso também não desapareceu outrora em Espanha , como ocorreu em Portugal , porque uma meia dúzia sobreviveu em zonas inacessíveis  . 

Em Espanha o programa de repovoamento do urso está a ter sucesso , cá também poderia ter . . .

È que os espanhóis não são assim muito diferentes dos portugueses . . .


----------



## Bergidum (2 Set 2013 às 12:57)

lreis disse:


> As duas coisas que referes são quase "missão impossivel" em Portugal...
> Mais a primeira que a 2ª...
> 
> Mas mesmo que tal se conseguisse, se contabilizarmos as Serras da Coroa, Montezinho e Nogueira, e áreas adjacentes teriamos talvez 70.000 hectares (valores aproximados). Por um lado, está fora de contexto e de planeamento uma arborização em larga escala desta área (por exemplo, no caso da Serra da Nogueira, nem seria preciso grande acção, porque a mesma mantem  um elevado nivel de arborização, fruto essencialmente de ausência de grandes fogos). A serra de Montezinho está bastante desarborizada mas acho que seria muito pouco consensual, a vários níveis, se devia existir uma arborização em larga escala.
> ...



Nao falo de reforestar tudo o Parque Natural, só as zonas fronteirizas, moi desarboladas, e cheias de matorral pirófito. As serras da Coroa e Nogueira conservan uma boa cobertura florestal, nao así gran parte do resto do Parque Natural.


----------



## belem (2 Set 2013 às 15:40)

lreis disse:


> Por outro lado, mesmo que por absurdo se constituisse um manto florestal com as dimensões referidas, e bem protegido (sem fogos e com ausência de furtivismo), será que esse território seria suficiente para ursos?



Não vejo porque não, se a região do Montesinho e arredores tem continuidade geográfica em Espanha.

E também me parece que se está a exagerar um bocado quanto à exigência dos ursos-pardos. Na Roménia até entram pelas cidades, à procura de alimento. 

Em Espanha, têm sido encontrados a viver surpreendentemente perto de aldeias. 

Claro que o ideal será a tranquilidade, mas isso só é verdade em muitos poucos lugares onde os ursos vivem.

Eu já visitei a região de Montesinho e nota-se um claro abandono de várias terras e uma expansão natural da floresta. Não me parece que seja necessária uma reflorestação maciça, mas talvez algum trabalho nesse campo.

Quanto à Serra da Nogueira e Coroa, confirmo a existência de grandes e maduros carvalhais (algo raro de ver na Europa, nos dias de hoje).


----------



## DMigueis (2 Set 2013 às 17:18)

Concordo com o Bergidum...Particularmente, a zona alta da serra, entre Rio de Onor e Guadramil, é dominada por matos, e tem muito poucas zonas florestadas. Mas no geral, o PNM parece ter as condições necessárias para receber o urso...


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2013 às 17:28)

Em termos de alimentação não deve haver problema, dado os ursos serem muito generalistas e quase totalmente vegetarianos. O que falta em Portugal são áreas extensas sem grande impacto humano. Mesmo aqui no nordeste os campos estão cheios de estradas, estradões, caminhos, parques eólicos e uma série de outras infraestruturas que retalham os ecossistemas e possibilitam o acesso de pessoas e veículos a praticamente todo o lado. Mais tarde ou mais cedo, é possível que algum individuo chegue a visitar nosso país, mas não me parece existirem condições para se estabelecerem por cá.


----------



## lreis (2 Set 2013 às 18:07)

Dan disse:


> Em termos de alimentação não deve haver problema, dado os ursos serem muito generalistas e quase totalmente vegetarianos. O que falta em Portugal são áreas extensas sem grande impacto humano. Mesmo aqui no nordeste os campos estão cheios de estradas, estradões, caminhos, parques eólicos e uma série de outras infraestruturas que retalham os ecossistemas e possibilitam o acesso de pessoas e veículos a praticamente todo o lado. Mais tarde ou mais cedo, é possível que algum individuo chegue a visitar nosso país, mas não me parece existirem condições para se estabelecerem por cá.



Dan sintetiza de outra forma as dúvidas que tenho: o território não é tão grande quanto isso (é verdade que faz um contínuo com a Galiza e que por via disso adquira maior expressão) mas essencialmente, é território com assinalável intervenção humana no sentido de se fazer "isto e aquilo"...e não estou a falar de casas. 
Mais uma nota, não sei exactamente, o conceito que estão a aplicar para a delimitação da Serra de Montezinho. Para mim, é a zona a poente da aldeia de França até à zona de Soutelo-Vilarinho-Parâmio. Neste contexto geográfico, aplicado as definições internacionais de Floresta da FAO, as informações que possuo apontam para um nivel de arborização baixo. Não querendo isto dizer que não exista regeneração natural de arvoredo (e localizadamente em abundância). Já na zona a nascente de França até à fronteira (grosso modo, até Quintanilha), o nível de arborização é maior, muito embora o contexto geográfico já seja mais de planalto.


----------



## belem (2 Set 2013 às 18:27)

Sim, existem intervenções humanas, mas não há impacto significativo.

Convém relembrar que esta região (em continuação com as vizinhas Culebra e Sanabria) tem a maior densidade lobeira da Europa Ocidental.
O lobo, na minha opinião, é um exemplo de uma espécie bastante exigente na qualidade do habitat dos locais onde habita (ainda mais do que o urso).

Eu já fui ver a região no Google Earth, e existe continuidade de habitats naturais entre o Parque de Montesinho e a Serra da Nogueira. 
Além disso a floresta da Serra da Culebra, tem também continuidade em Portugal (mas no lado leste do Parque).

Mas isto são coisas que já foram expostas aqui neste tópico, mais do que uma vez.

Parece-me que o mais sensato será mesmo educar as populações locais (que na parte rural nem são assim muitas) para a presença do urso, pois a espécie está a aumentar rapidamente e cada vez está mais próxima de Portugal. É até bastante provável que algum animal já tenha entrado em Portugal e ninguém tenha dado conta.


----------



## opala (2 Set 2013 às 22:25)

As populações locais podem ser analfabetas, mas quem tem levado as espécies à extinção foi sempre a classe "alta" com as grandes caçadas para "troféus". O camponês que mata um animal uma vez para defender o gado, não chega para acabar com espécies e tem convivido em harmonia dentro dos ecossistemas. Parece que, por desconhecimento, se tem medo do habitante local e se lhe chama "bruto", quando não é ele que destrói o meio ambiente na escala em que nós os "citadinos instruídos" o fazemos.


----------



## opala (2 Set 2013 às 22:28)

Bem sei que a minha análise pode parecer simplista e há muitos factores a contribuir para a permanência de qualquer espécie, mas as soluções terão sempre de envolver a população local (como aliás já aqui foi dito) e não podemos ver essas pessoas como "brutos e ignorantes", esquecendo que todos temos culpas no capote no que respeita à destruição do meio embiente.


----------



## DMigueis (4 Set 2013 às 12:05)

opala disse:


> As populações locais podem ser analfabetas, mas quem tem levado as espécies à extinção foi sempre a classe "alta" com as grandes caçadas para "troféus". O camponês que mata um animal uma vez para defender o gado, não chega para acabar com espécies e tem convivido em harmonia dentro dos ecossistemas.



Não concordo totalmente com este ponto de vista. Veja por exemplo o caso do Tejo Internacional, "pejado" de zonas de caça turística onde praticamente só caça a dita classe "alta". Será que esta caça ao troféu acabou com a população de veado? Nem por isso, até porque ele existe em quantidade excessiva até...
Em relação ao camponês que mata um animal de vez em quando, também não acho que seja bem assim, pois este tipo de pessoa, quando se depara com este problema não mata (ou pelo menos não quer matar) só um animal. E isso ficou bem patente nas recentes reportagens em Montemuro.
MAS, não vou dizer que é só o facto de estas povoações matarem um ou dois ou três animais que levam à extinção da espécie, porque a espécie também é ameaçada por outros factores, e no caso destes grandes predadores temos o exemplo da fragmentação do seu habitat por intermédio de grandes centros urbanos e vias de comunicação.



opala disse:


> Parece que, por desconhecimento, se tem medo do habitante local e se lhe chama "bruto", quando não é ele que destrói o meio ambiente na escala em que nós os "citadinos instruídos" o fazemos.



Não diria que se tem medo do habitante local. Na minha opinião o que acontece é que se subestima o verdadeiro potencial do habitante local na conservação dos valores naturais da sua zona. Mas para que esse potencial se possa traduzir efectivamente na conservação desses valores, é preciso romper com o passado, e educar ambientalmente essas populações. E mais do que nunca, agora, com o urso-pardo prestes a ser presença mais habitual em Portugal, essa educação/sensibilização é fundamental.


----------



## frederico (4 Set 2013 às 18:12)

Dan disse:


> Em termos de alimentação não deve haver problema, dado os ursos serem muito generalistas e quase totalmente vegetarianos. O que falta em Portugal são áreas extensas sem grande impacto humano. Mesmo aqui no nordeste os campos estão cheios de estradas, estradões, caminhos, parques eólicos e uma série de outras infraestruturas que retalham os ecossistemas e possibilitam o acesso de pessoas e veículos a praticamente todo o lado. Mais tarde ou mais cedo, é possível que algum individuo chegue a visitar nosso país, mas não me parece existirem condições para se estabelecerem por cá.



Não sei como estão as coisas aí no Nordeste, mas no Baixo Alentejo e na serra algarvia há muitas aldeias que desaparecerão nas próximas décadas, não muito longe do litoral há montes com menos de 5 habitantes. Acredito que dentro de 30 a 40 anos poderão haver extensas zonas desabitadas no interior. É preciso ter em conta que Portugal continua a ter uma percentagem de população rural muito superior a outros países europeus, temos um povoamento excessivamente disperso. O Algarve, por exemplo, tem dezenas e dezenas de montes, sítios e aldeias. Pelo contrário, na província de Huelva a população vive toda concentrada em cidades ou vilas. Esta grande dispersão cria dificuldades e despesas extra em termos de saneamento básico, vias de comunicação, recolha de lixo, transportes públicos...

A minha freguesia tem menos de 4000 habitantes e tem mais de 40 sítios...

O problema dos incêndios também vem deste despovoamento. Acredito que no futuro o Estado terá de reforçar a vigilância do território nas áreas despovoadas, via guardas da Natureza e guardas florestais.


----------



## lreis (5 Set 2013 às 18:05)

frederico disse:


> O problema dos incêndios também vem deste despovoamento. Acredito que no futuro o Estado terá de reforçar a vigilância do território nas áreas despovoadas, via guardas da Natureza e guardas florestais.



Frederico, não conte com isso. Nos termos em que equaciona, o Estado anda a demitir-se do território há algumas décadas. E percebe-se bem porquê: o interior não dá votos, são as cidades que dão. 
Aliás, uma das razões importantes (embora não a mais importante) para este estado de coisas, é que existe uma importante sensação da falta de autoridade nestes territórios silvestres onde ocorrem fogos.
Existe uma sensação de quase total impunidade face ao que se pode fazer.
Nos fogos, a o padrão muda porque existe uma grande visibilidade mediática e porque a situação atinge contornos muito sérios.
Agora se pensar em termos de caça furtiva, roubos de toda a espécie de bens, etc, etc, estamos no "wild west". Ou seja o território está por conta dos indios.


----------



## Bergidum (6 Set 2013 às 13:45)

La despoblación es, como decimos en España, un arma de doble filo. Por un lado permite la recuperación del bosque, que en los últimos 50 años se ha recuperado mucho en muchas partes de España, incluida mi zona. Esto ha permitido por ejemplo al oso llegar a zonas donde hacia mucho tiempo que no vivía.
Pero por otro lado, el abandono de las prácticas agrícolas y ganaderas tradicionales lleva a la proliferación de matorrales pirófitos, con lo que los fuegos aumentan en intensidad. Además, desaparece una forma de vida integrada en el medio, que nunca más se volverá a recuperar.
No hay que esoerar nada del estado en estas áreas despobladas, al contrario, suelen aprovecharse para la extracción sin oposición de sus recursos naturales. Solo algunas organizaciones privadas, como el Fapas o la Fundación Oso Pardo han permitido la recuperación efectiva del oso, poco ha tenido que ver la administración, y más en estos momentos de crisis, donde se han reducido los guardas forestales.


----------



## Dan (6 Set 2013 às 17:19)

Também em Portugal as profundas alterações no uso do solo, associadas ao êxodo rural, tiveram consequências muito positivas na recuperação de várias espécies e no retorno de outras que já se encontravam extintas no nosso território. O despovoamento também tem aspetos positivos.


----------



## Bergidum (1 Nov 2013 às 18:55)

2 meses después, nuevo ataque del oso a las colmenas de Muelas de los Caballeros, en Zamora:

http://www.laopiniondezamora.es/com...nar-muelas-caballeros-suma-decena/716646.html


----------



## Dan (2 Nov 2013 às 09:17)

Parece que já se instalou nessa região.


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Nov 2013 às 10:26)

Será que é apenas um animal?


----------



## Bergidum (4 Nov 2013 às 12:04)

Seattle92 disse:


> Será que é apenas um animal?



Por lo que dicen los expertos puede haber unos 5 animales en la Serra da Cabreira/Cabrera, pero estos animales se mueven mucho, y tienen miles de km cuadrados para hacerlo.


----------



## Bergidum (25 Nov 2013 às 10:04)

Increíble noticia, dos osos se pasean por las calles de Pedrafita do Cebreiro. El pueblo queda sobre un túnel de la A6, entre las provincias de Lugo y León:

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/notici...drafita/0003_201311L22C2999.htm?idioma=galego


----------



## lusometeo (26 Nov 2013 às 21:39)

Bergidum disse:


> Por lo que dicen los expertos puede haber unos 5 animales en la Serra da Cabreira/Cabrera, pero estos animales se mueven mucho, y tienen miles de km cuadrados para hacerlo.



onde fica esta Serra? perto de vieira do minho?


----------



## lusometeo (26 Nov 2013 às 21:53)

José Luís Raposo (alcaide do PSOE)

"O alcalde culpa á Xunta
José Luis Raposo explicou que a presenza de osos e de lobos polos arredores da localidade non é un feito illado, e quéixase de que as políticas da Xunta favorecen a protección da fauna en lugar das persoas"

E assim se cuida da fauna natural...


----------



## Bergidum (26 Nov 2013 às 22:01)

lusometeo disse:


> onde fica esta Serra? perto de vieira do minho?



No, está en España, entre las provincias de Zamora y León. En Portugal hay otra que también se llama así.


----------



## boneli (27 Nov 2013 às 11:15)

lusometeo disse:


> onde fica esta Serra? perto de vieira do minho?



Se calhar estas a confundir com a Serra da Cabreira em Vieira do Minho.


----------



## godzila (2 Mar 2014 às 18:13)

É com muita tristeza que li alguns dos textos que aqui foram colocados, por diversos membros do fórum, nos quais se reflete uma pseudo-superioridade de habitante das grandes urbes litorais.
Eu levo isto tão a peito, porque sou do interior e vivo numa velha aldeia com pouco mais de 30 habitantes que tenho a certeza serem mais conhecedores e sobretudo respeitadores do meio natural do que a maioria dos estudiosos e associados de grupos extremistas que se preocupam mais com o sofrimento dos touros bravos do que com a miséria e a degradação humana que encontram a cada esquina ou vão de escada.
Outra coisa engraçada é que a pior época para a fauna aqui na minha zona é precisamente nos meses de férias dos suprassumos da ecologia, os indivíduos que fazem vida em lisboa e arredores e que durante um mês no verão se divertem a armar laços para os javalis e a passearem armas que ninguém sabe de onde elas vieram. 
Para mais todos sabem que a responsabilidade da extinção de todas as espécies que desapareceram do nosso território recai sobre as elites da nobreza, que as caçavam para seu recreio ou que alimentavam um mercado de produção de vestuário feito de pele de animais selvagens.


----------



## Bergidum (26 Mar 2014 às 21:26)

Nuevas fotos del oso de la sierra Cabrera, en Zamora:

http://www.laopiniondezamora.es/comarcas/2014/03/25/oso-vuelve-colmenar-muelas/749483.html


----------



## lreis (30 Mar 2014 às 18:24)

Bergidum disse:


> Nuevas fotos del oso de la sierra Cabrera, en Zamora:
> 
> http://www.laopiniondezamora.es/comarcas/2014/03/25/oso-vuelve-colmenar-muelas/749483.html



Para se ter uma ideia do contexto geográfico:
A cerca de 30 km a nordeste da zona de Rio de Onor, em linha recta, com a Auto-estrada A52 (Rias Baixas, se não estou confundido) pelo meio.


----------



## trevinca (4 Mai 2014 às 17:35)

Estudos sobre o urso de Portugal em ARGUTORIO (números 31 y 30):

_"Las últimas referencias del oso pardo en el sistema Central occidental"_

_"El oso pardo en las montañas zamoranas"_

_"Las últimas noticias de los osos galaicos-portugueses"_


Las publicaciones se pueden consultar gratuitamente en la Red y descargarlas.


----------



## Dan (4 Mai 2014 às 19:45)

Pelos vistos, os ursos têm mantido presença em áreas bem próximas da fronteira aqui a norte.


----------



## Cadito (13 Jun 2014 às 15:16)

Enquanto não chegam, deixo aqui um vídeo realizado no dia 04 de Junho de 2014 no Parque Natural de Somiedo (Cordilheira Cantábrica) onde um Urso e três lobos disputam uma carcaça de Cervo.


----------



## AJB (13 Jun 2014 às 23:23)

Cadito disse:


> Enquanto não chegam, deixo aqui um vídeo realizado no dia 04 de Junho de 2014 no Parque Nacional de Somiedo (Cordilheira Cantábrica) onde um Urso e três lobos disputam uma carcaça de Cervo.
> Oso, lobos y buitres en Somiedo - YouTube



É pá fantástico, mesmo...é a cadeia dos predadores a funcionar...espectacular e acho que para quem gosta de ambiente no seu sentido mais puro, algo que enche a vista!
Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## james (14 Jun 2014 às 11:20)

Cadito disse:


> Enquanto não chegam, deixo aqui um vídeo realizado no dia 04 de Junho de 2014 no Parque Nacional de Somiedo (Cordilheira Cantábrica) onde um Urso e três lobos disputam uma carcaça de Cervo.
> Oso, lobos y buitres en Somiedo - YouTube





Que imagem extraordinaria !

Espero que o urso regresse rapidamente a Portugal .


----------



## Cadito (16 Jun 2014 às 12:20)

Descoberto um urso macho morto em Rabanal, Villablino (Cordilheira Cantábrica). 

http://www.ileon.com/actualidad/tierra_verde/041160/hallan-el-cadaver-de-un-macho-adulto-de-oso-en-un-arroyo-en-el-municipio-de-villablino


----------



## Bergidum (19 Jun 2014 às 12:26)

Cadito disse:


> Enquanto não chegam, deixo aqui um vídeo realizado no dia 04 de Junho de 2014 no Parque Nacional de Somiedo (Cordilheira Cantábrica) onde um Urso e três lobos disputam uma carcaça de Cervo.
> Oso, lobos y buitres en Somiedo - YouTube



Simplemente decir que Somiedo es Parque Natural, no Parque Nacional. El único Parque Nacional de la Cordillera Cantábrica es Picos de Europa, provincias de León, Asturias y Cantabria.


----------



## Cadito (21 Jun 2014 às 16:24)

Bergidum disse:


> Simplemente decir que Somiedo es Parque Natural, no Parque Nacional. El único Parque Nacional de la Cordillera Cantábrica es Picos de Europa, provincias de León, Asturias y Cantabria.



Gracias, Bergidum


----------



## Cadito (11 Jul 2014 às 12:14)

O urso encontrado sem vida, em Villablino, no dia 15 de junho de 2014, morreu de hepatite infecciosa canina.

Fonte: Fundación oso pardo.

http://www.fundacionosopardo.org/index.php/valoracion-de-la-fop-sobre-el-oso-encontrado-muerto-en-villablino/


----------



## Cadito (28 Jul 2014 às 20:55)

Nasceram 55 ursos, durante o ano de 2013, na cordilheira cantábrica.

E que tal enviarem alguns para cá? 

Fonte: "Leonnoticias".

http://www.leonoticias.com/frontend/leonoticias/55-Nuevos-Oseznos-En-La-Cordillera-Cantabrica-vn150602-vst218


----------



## MSantos (29 Jul 2014 às 11:42)

Cadito disse:


> Nasceram 55 ursos, durante o ano de 2013, na cordilheira cantábrica.
> 
> E que tal enviarem alguns para cá?
> 
> ...



Do lado de cá ainda não temos condições para os ter, talvez um dia.


----------



## belem (29 Jul 2014 às 12:47)

Pode ser que voltem por eles mesmos, sobretudo no Nordeste, que é onde há melhores condições e onde (do outro lado da fronteira) uma população está em franco crescimento.


----------



## camrov8 (29 Jul 2014 às 22:46)

actualmente a monocultura de eucalipto esta a destruir todo o ecossistema , pois não permite a flora endémica proliferar um veado não tem nada para comer num eucaliptal, só as giestas e as silvas se vão safando


----------



## Dan (30 Jul 2014 às 00:21)

Aqui no nordeste não há assim tanto eucalipto quanto isso.


----------



## camrov8 (30 Jul 2014 às 20:10)

Dan disse:


> Aqui no nordeste não há assim tanto eucalipto quanto isso.



Ainda bem é desolador a imagem da minha terra as serranias a volta plantadas de eucalipto só se safa a Freitas mas tem sido dizimada por fogos, é pena pois é o limite sul da distribuição do lobo em Portugal


----------



## Cadito (1 Ago 2014 às 18:04)

Recorde de crias de urso (7), na parte oriental da Cordilheira Cantábrica, registado em 2013.

Fonte: "La Nueva España"

http://www.lne.es/asturias/2014/07/31/record-oseznos-parte-oriental-cordillera/1622010.html


----------



## MSantos (6 Ago 2014 às 14:35)

Não sei se conhecem este documento, ou se já foi postado aqui no fórum, de qualquer das maneira deixo aqui o link:


PRESENÇA HISTÓRICA DO URSO EM PORTUGAL E TESTEMUNHOS DA SUA RELAÇÃO COM AS COMUNIDADES RURAIS

Se têm interesse nestas temáticas leiam, vale a pena, eu achei bastante interessante.


----------



## Cadito (8 Ago 2014 às 21:55)

Eles estão perto, muito perto... (e em locais que não os viam desde o séc. XIX).

Será que conseguirão atravessar a auto-estrada A52? (Se é que já não o fizeram...)

Fonte: "EL DIARIO MONTAÑES"

http://www.eldiariomontanes.es/cantabria/201408/07/poblacion-pardo-crece-asienta-20140807124838.html


----------



## Cadito (16 Ago 2014 às 17:39)

Urso ataca égua em Riolago de Babia, León. 

*O artigo contem uma imagem que poderá ferir as pessoas mais sensíveis.*

Fonte: "Fundación Oso Pardo"

http://www.fundacionosopardo.org/index.php/la-fop-pide-el-pago-rapido-de-los-danos-ocasionados-por-el-oso/


----------



## belem (16 Ago 2014 às 23:13)

Cadito disse:


> Urso ataca égua em Riolago de Babia, León.
> 
> *O artigo contem uma imagem que poderá ferir as pessoas mais sensíveis.*
> 
> ...



Se for confirmado que foi um urso, o criador deverá ser indemnizado.


----------



## Bergidum (31 Ago 2014 às 17:56)

Cadito disse:


> Urso ataca égua em Riolago de Babia, León.
> 
> *O artigo contem uma imagem que poderá ferir as pessoas mais sensíveis.*
> 
> ...



Según la Fundación Oso Pardo, esas heridas se hicieron con alambre de espino de cerrar fincas, no fue ningún oso pardo. Es una herida muy horizontal y homogénea para ser hecha por un depredador. El alambre de espino debería prohibirse.


----------



## lreis (2 Set 2014 às 14:08)

*Urso-pardo*

No passado dia 17 de agosto, o diário italiano "Corriere della Sera" publicou um artigo interessante, denominado "Il ritorno dei predatori e la caccia all´orsa Daniza che ha attacatto un uomo".

O artigo enquadrou-se no âmbito de um ataque de uma ursa a um ser humano em terras italianas, para depois elencar um conjunto de informação muito interessante e que espelha de forma sintética o estado da Natureza em Itália.

Assim:

1 - Prevê o aumento de 11 milhões de hectares de floresta em Itália entre 2005 e 2015. Aumento sustentado já que nas anteriores décadas se observou aumentos da mesma dimensão.
Faz uma apresentação gráfica deste aumento por região, sendo que a Sardenha é a região italiana com mais floresta (1,241 milhões de ha);

2 - Consta igualmente o aumento da população de herbívoros no país, sendo que contabilizam a situação actual da seguinte forma;
- Javali - 1 milhão de exemplares
- Corço - 400 mil
- Camurça - 110 mil
- Veados - 68 mil
- Muflão - 20 mil
- Gamo - 18 mil
- Cabra selvagem/alpina (Stambechhi -?) - 16 mil

3 - Faz um ponto de situação quanto a estimativas da população de predadores, afirmando na generalidade que têm aumentado de forma sustentada, essencialmente nas regiões dos Alpes e do Alpenino (cordilheira central):
- Urso - 100 exemplares
- Lobo - 1000 exemplares
- Lince  (o europeu ?) - 10 a 15 exemplares


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Set 2014 às 19:16)

Com tanta caça, não admira que o lobos estejam a passar por uma boa fase em Itália


----------



## trevinca (6 Jan 2015 às 18:09)

Boas tardes e feliz ano 2015.

Se non me equivoco, que é dificil que sexa:

Ursos na Serra de La Cabrera: 3-4, mínimo.

Ursos na Serra del Teleno- Montes Aqulianos: 3

Ursos na Serra de la Culebra: Sim.

Ursos na zona de Hermisende-Calabor: Sim

Ursas com crianças: Sim

Porén, é raro que o urso non chegara xa a Portugal en estos últimos anos


----------



## boneli (6 Jan 2015 às 19:35)

trevinca disse:


> Boas tardes e feliz ano 2015.
> 
> Se non me equivoco, que é dificil que sexa:
> 
> ...



Estes dados são fiáveis trevinca?

De onde os retiras-te?

Cumprimentos


----------



## trevinca (6 Jan 2015 às 22:00)

Muito fiáveis, sen duvida.

Ursa con crianças no vrao, ursa con crianças no outono, sao novas fiaveis, con fotografías en un dos avistamentos. En canto a os ursos da zona limitando con Portugal sao referencias que eu doulle credibilidade: caçadores, camponeses e administraçao.

Deica logo.


----------



## trevinca (6 Jan 2015 às 22:29)

No ano 2002, Grande del Brío falaba de 5 a 8 ursos no área, deixando aberta a posibildade de Portugal (El oso pardo del noroeste peninsular, p. 103). No 2009 'O Informe sobre el oso pardo y las montañas Galaico-Leonesas' falaba de 4 ou 5 ursos, deixando constancia de unha ursa con crianças no 2001, na Serra del Teleno-Montes Aqulianos (pp. 122-123). No ano 2005 tivo luar un avistamento de unha ursa con crianças perto do río Sil -a nova que lidera este tema segundo o Belem- e agora, no ano 2014 hai duas ursas diferentes é con familia. Como mínimo 7 ursos han estado este ano nas serras de Cabrera e Montes Aqulianos. Houbo ataques de colmeias tamén, non só en Muelas de los Caballeros, e nos anos pasados (2011-2012) houbo tamén outra ursa na zona norte do area, mais alá da A-6, perto do Puerto de Manzanal.


----------



## boneli (6 Jan 2015 às 23:30)

Sim de facto são ocorrências e avistamentos em locais cada vez mais próximos de Portugal. No fundo estão a fazer a expansão natural para Sul dos territórios onde tem as populações mais numerosas. Fixam-se nesses novos territórios que no passado já foram do urso e aos poucos aproximam-se de Portugal! A continuar esta expansão realisticamente o Urso pode começar dentro de alguns anos  a frequentar nem que seja esporadicamente alguns territórios serranos junto á fronteira nomeadamente Montesinho. Não sei digo eu que estou apenas a especular.


----------



## trevinca (7 Jan 2015 às 03:00)

Non sei non sei mais o Director del Medio Natural de Castiila y Leon, o 7 de agosto do 2014, dixo en unha roda infromativa na cidade de León ante varios xornalistas que os ursos chegaban ate a ALTA SANABRIA, _ursos, sobre tudo machos, que despois solian voltar_. E unha cita textual...
A Alta Sanabria non é a Carballeda; a Alta Sanabria colle as montañas altas de Sanabria: Trevinca e a Serra da Cabrera con seus montes de 2000 m. e tambén a Serra Gamoneda... Eu creio co bicho anda xa no voso pais ou moi perto.


----------



## boneli (7 Jan 2015 às 03:41)

Se isso acontecer é uma questão de tempo para  haver relatos de avistamento ou vestígios da sua presença. Mesmo assim os avistamentos e presença provada de urso perto de Portugal são mais do que evidentes....em Portugal para já ainda ninguém falou. A ver trevinca até que ponto o urso avançará mais para sul.

Obrigado pela tua informação.


----------



## Bergidum (9 Fev 2015 às 18:36)

Aunque está lejos de Portugal, en la provincia de León, esto puede pasar cuando el oso llegue a Portugal!!!
http://www.leonoticias.com/frontend/leonoticias/Un-Oso-En-La-Escalera-vn166718-vst218


----------



## belem (12 Fev 2015 às 11:50)

boneli disse:


> Se isso acontecer é uma questão de tempo para  haver relatos de avistamento ou vestígios da sua presença. Mesmo assim os avistamentos e presença provada de urso perto de Portugal são mais do que evidentes....em Portugal para já ainda ninguém falou. A ver trevinca até que ponto o urso avançará mais para sul.
> 
> Obrigado pela tua informação.



O problema é que a zona fronteiriça, é uma área pouco habitada, onde vive a maior população de lobos da Europa Ocidental (pelo menos foi o que eu li) e tem várias partes pouco acessíveis. Mesmo que os ursos já andem por lá, ainda levará algum tempo até que algo apareça nas notícias.


----------



## Skizzo (11 Jun 2015 às 20:26)

Distribuição histórica:


----------



## lreis (14 Jun 2015 às 11:29)

Skizzo disse:


> Distribuição histórica:



Este mapa de distribuição reúne a informação histórica relatada, durante vários séculos, até ao século XIX(?). É isto?
É estranho não aparecer qualquer referência na Serra da Estrela. A questão da localização no Alentejo também é pouco intrigante (só aquela zona? É por estar colada à fronteira?).


----------



## Pek (14 Set 2015 às 17:10)

No es cerca de Portugal pero es curioso este vídeo de este verano captado por unos excursionistas: Osa y osezno en la zona de Aiguallut (municipio de Benasque), Parque Natural Posets-Maladeta (Pirineos Aragoneses, Huesca)


Distribución del oso pardo en los Pirineos. En este caso hablaríamos de la subpoblación de los Pirineos Centrales






Este es el lugar del avistamiento







Un vídeo hecho con móvil de *abril *de 2014. Fijaos cómo está de nieve aún la zona del avistamiento a esas alturas del año. Es una zona con una innivación extraordinaria, donde se conservan los mayores glaciares que aún se mantienen en los Pirineos y que posee 78 picos dentro del espacio natural protegido con una altitud superior a los 3.000 metros (la mayor concentración de los Pirineos), siendo el más alto de ellos, con 3.404 msnm, el Aneto


Datos del seguimiento de *días de suelo nevado* en las dos localizaciones de esta zona más próximas al punto de avistamiento con construcciones humanas en uso (Hotel y Refugio) llevado a cabo en el foro www.climaynievepirineos.com entre los años 2011 y 2015:

La Renclusa (2.140 msnm):............ 196.....205.....229.....206.....204. Media: *208 *días de suelo nevado
Llanos del Hospital (1.758 msnm): ----......----......185.....168.....161.  Media: *171 *días de suelo nevado

Fuente: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=4098

Un día cuelgo reportaje de esa zona que tengo bastantes fotos de hace una par de veranos


----------



## Pek (14 Set 2015 às 17:37)

Con respecto a la zona cantábrica






Fuente: CCAA y FOP






Fuente: FOP. Actualizado hasta el año 2014

Este año 2015, han sido contabilizadas 33 osas con crías (62 en total) en la Cordillera Cantábrica. De ellas, 10 se localizan en el territorio castellanoleonés correspondiente a la subpoblación occidental, la zona más próxima a Portugal de la superficie actual que ocupan.

http://noticias.lainformacion.com/m...rga-33-osas-con-crias_AIOdyhMSvnhAQbCqqCtG72/


----------



## frederico (14 Set 2015 às 21:50)

lreis disse:


> Este mapa de distribuição reúne a informação histórica relatada, durante vários séculos, até ao século XIX(?). É isto?
> É estranho não aparecer qualquer referência na Serra da Estrela. A questão da localização no Alentejo também é pouco intrigante (só aquela zona? É por estar colada à fronteira?).



Aquela serra parece-me grosso modo a serra de Portel e da Vidigueira. Ainda hoje essa serra especialmente perto do Alqueva e do Guadiana tem vestígios bem conservados da floresta original, pelo que historicamente deve ter sido uma zona do país pouca sujeita à acção da pastorícia e da agricultura. Daí talvez a existência de ursos. 

Não concordo muito com o mapa. O mais certo e provável é termos tido ursos em todo o território pelo menos até à romanização.


----------



## belem (14 Set 2015 às 22:41)




----------



## Pek (14 Set 2015 às 23:37)

Cálculo del área potencialmente apta a día de hoy obtenida mediante el análisis cartográfico de diversas variables: la altitud, la pendiente, la vegetación, la climatología, la disponibilidad de refugios o la localización de zonas tranquilas y alejadas de la actividad humana






Modelo A: Se ha empleado, únicamente, escasa información de base fundamentada en la distribución Pirenaica en el Valle de Arán.

Modelo B: Se ha empleado una información más completa fundamentada en la distribución Cantábrica.

Corredores ecológicos obtenidos en esta modelización:


----------



## Pek (15 Set 2015 às 00:11)

Lugares en los que se mueve el oso pardo o con citas, avistamientos e indicios recientes






Comarcas con localización actual de osos según los datos que maneja la Junta de Castilla y León. En verde, distribución "habitual o continuada", bordeado en azul turquesa, comarcas con avistamientos o indicios recientes de presencia de ejemplares.






http://www.zamora24horas.com/provin...alleda-sobre-todo-en-muelas-de-los-caballeros

Nótese la variación con respecto a la distribución aceptada hasta ahora (Fuente FOP):






En Asturias en 2012 ya había un notable aumento del área de ocupación con respecto a lo oficialmente aceptado:






Fuente: FAPAS


----------



## Pek (15 Set 2015 às 01:13)

Skizzo disse:


> Distribuição histórica:



Me sorprende que este mapa no incluya la zona de la Serra da Contenda, Serra da Adiça, Ribeira de Murtigao y aquella zona del Baixo Alentejo. Lo digo básicamente porque la distribución histórica española incluye la presencia de osos pardos en la Sierra de Aroche (Huelva) llegando hasta la frontera, permaneciendo en esta zona de Sierra Morena hasta el siglo XVII. Aquí el mapa:





Áreas con montes con presencia de oso citados en el Libro de la Montería (líneas discontinuas finas) y localidades obtenidas en las Relaciones Topográficas de Felipe II con presencia de oso (círculos negros) y con ausencia de oso (círculos blancos). Según Nores y Naves (1993).

Fuente: http://www.vertebradosibericos.org/mamiferos/distribucion/ursarcdi.html

Otro mapa histórico según Nores y Naves (1993). Distribución del oso pardo a mediados del siglo XIX según los datos del Diccionario de Madoz (zonas sombreadas). Los círculos blancos representan ejemplares erráticos y los círculos negros citas de oso en el primer cuarto del siglo XIX.






Nores y Naves (1993) describen la distribución histórica del oso pardo en la Península Ibérica, iniciándola a partir de los datos de distribución antigua descritos, a mediados del siglo XIV, en el Libro de la Montería, encargado por el rey de Castilla Alfonso XI, en el que aparecen núcleos oseros desde los montes de Tarifa (Cádiz) y la sierra de Aracena hasta todas las montañas del norte, aunque estaba ausente de buena parte de Galicia y presentaba distribución discontinua en Andalucía y Murcia.

En el siglo XVI se le podía encontrar, al menos, en parte del Sistema Central, en los Montes de Toledo, en ambas márgenes del Guadiana central y en Sierra Morena. En el XVII desaparece de estas zonas y empieza una fuerte regresión, incluso al norte del Sistema Central, que culmina en la ruptura de la continuidad cántabro-pirenaica entre este siglo y el siguiente. La causa de este fuerte retroceso la achacan a una persecución sistemática que continuará hasta finales del siglo XIX. En este siglo, en Lugo, Orense y León, van aislándose pequeños núcleos que desaparecen de la gran mancha osera cantábrica extendida entre los Ancares y la provincia de Burgos.

Fuente: http://www.vertebradosibericos.org/mamiferos/distribucion/ursarcdi.html


----------



## belem (15 Set 2015 às 13:34)

Obrigado Pek, pelos dados.

Dá para perceber que ainda existe potencial no extremo Nordeste Português, para a presença do urso-pardo (ainda que a baixa densidade).


----------



## james (15 Set 2015 às 14:00)

Eu penso que , tendo em conta os bons habitats e algum isolamento que ainda existe no NE  transmontano e algumas zonas montanhosas do Minho , o regresso do urso a Portugal e uma questão de tempo , espero eu .


----------



## boneli (15 Set 2015 às 14:02)

Penso que em tempos, nomeadamente na Idade Média a ocupação territorial do Urso em Portugal seria bem extensa. A partir do século XV e com os descobrimentos muito do seu território começou a regredir para os locais que mais estão documentados. Penso que não resta muitas dúvidas que este andou pelas serranias do Gerês e Montesinho até século XX. Isto é a minha opinião segundo registos escritos.

Agora o mais importante é que este crescimento sustentado das duas populações espanholas continue. Claro que para nós a população Cantábrica é a que seguimos com mais atenção, mas não podemos esquecer que apesar do aumento de individuas esta população ainda é muito débil e o isolamento dos núcleos populacionais não ajuda em nada à sustentabilidade da espécie.

Corredores ecológicos são muito importantes que existam. Continuo convicto que se as medidas de conservação se mantiverem aliado a outros fatores poderemos a médio prazo ter estes animais a visitarem o nosso território. Não devemos criar grandes espectativas e ser realistas, mas essa possibilidade existe.

Quero agradecer também ao colega Pek pela informação que deixa neste fórum. Uma delicia e um bem haja.


----------



## belem (15 Set 2015 às 15:25)

Algumas fotos do Parque Natural de Montesinho e arredores (Nordeste de Portugal):


----------



## Pek (15 Set 2015 às 17:13)

belem disse:


> Obrigado Pek, pelos dados.
> 
> Dá para perceber que ainda existe potencial no extremo Nordeste Português, para a presença do urso-pardo (ainda que a baixa densidade).





james disse:


> Eu penso que , tendo em conta os bons habitats e algum isolamento que ainda existe no NE  transmontano e algumas zonas montanhosas do Minho , o regresso do urso a Portugal e uma questão de tempo , espero eu .





boneli disse:


> Penso que em tempos, nomeadamente na Idade Média a ocupação territorial do Urso em Portugal seria bem extensa. A partir do século XV e com os descobrimentos muito do seu território começou a regredir para os locais que mais estão documentados. Penso que não resta muitas dúvidas que este andou pelas serranias do Gerês e Montesinho até século XX. Isto é a minha opinião segundo registos escritos.
> 
> Agora o mais importante é que este crescimento sustentado das duas populações espanholas continue. Claro que para nós a população Cantábrica é a que seguimos com mais atenção, mas não podemos esquecer que apesar do aumento de individuas esta população ainda é muito débil e o isolamento dos núcleos populacionais não ajuda em nada à sustentabilidade da espécie.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por vuestros amables comentarios 

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con vuestras opiniones, tanto en lo referente a próximas visitas de ejemplares al nordeste transmontano (sobre todo) y a las zonas montañosas de las regiones de Minho-Lima y Baixo Minho (algo más complicado pero no descartable), como en lo relacionado con los corredores ecológicos. 

Un saludo


----------



## AnDré (15 Set 2015 às 17:21)

frederico disse:


> Aquela serra parece-me grosso modo a serra de Portel e da Vidigueira. Ainda hoje essa serra especialmente perto do Alqueva e do Guadiana tem vestígios bem conservados da floresta original, pelo que historicamente deve ter sido uma zona do país pouca sujeita à acção da pastorícia e da agricultura. Daí talvez a existência de ursos.
> 
> Não concordo muito com o mapa. O mais certo e provável é termos tido ursos em todo o território pelo menos até à romanização.



Reza a lenda do Mosteiro de Odivelas que:

"Andando El-Rei D. Dinis à caça no distrito de Beja , no sítio de Belmonte, perdeu-se dos companheiros e foi atacado por um corpulento urso que o derrubou do cavalo e o segurou entre as patas. Vendo o Rei que o animal lhe tiraria a vida, pediu a proteção de S. Luís, bispo de Tolosa e prometeu construir um mosteiro se o Santo bispo o salvasse daquele perigo. S. Luís logo lhe apareceu, dizendo-lhe que matasse a fera com o punhal que tinha à cintura, o que o rei fez de imediato. Para agradecer a proteção do Santo, mandou edificar em Odivelas o Mosteiro de S. Dinis, que ainda hoje existe."

http://www.cm-odivelas.pt/index.php...ens#lenda-da-fundação-do-mosteiro-de-odivelas


----------



## frederico (15 Set 2015 às 17:48)

Para haver viabilidade futura na preservação desta e de outras espécies por cá é necessária uma rede de floresta nativa pública. Em Portugal apenas 3% da floresta é pública. Este valor supera os 50% em muitos países ricos. 

Dos 3% de floresta pública que temos, boa parte são pinhais. Ora nos somos um país de carvalhais. Acima de tudo, um país de carvalhais. E destruímos quase tudo. 

Penso que esta deve ser uma batalha para as associações ambientalistas e até para algumas autarquias. 

No caso de Montesinho não deve ser muito difícil negociar os terrenos com os proprietários. A população está envelhecida, os mais jovens na sua maioria não tencionam voltar. Após a compra dos terrenos estes devem ser limpos, para remover eventuais invasoras, o que pode ser feito por voluntários com uma prévia formação. Deverão ser feitas acções anuais de limpeza e de auxílio às árvores nativas, por exemplo, espalhar manualmente bolotas. Deve haver também pelo menos um guarda de vigia e recursos às novas tecnologias para prevenção de incêndios no Verão. 

Isto não é tão caro quanto isso e as vantagens para nós seriam imensas a longo prazo, em termos de regulação hídrica, recuperação de solos, exploração turística sustentável e exploração florestal sustentável.


----------



## MSantos (17 Set 2015 às 01:39)

frederico disse:


> Para haver viabilidade futura na preservação desta e de outras espécies por cá é necessária uma rede de floresta nativa pública. Em Portugal apenas 3% da floresta é pública. Este valor supera os 50% em muitos países ricos.
> 
> Dos 3% de floresta pública que temos, boa parte são pinhais. Ora nos somos um país de carvalhais. Acima de tudo, um país de carvalhais. E destruímos quase tudo.
> 
> ...



A Terra Fria é a região do País em que a flora está melhor preservada e em que há menos invasoras, a regeneração natural de carvalhos e azinheiras tem sido notável nos últimos 20 anos e com envelhecimento da população e consequente abandono da agricultura esse processo tem acelerado.

Na minha opinião os valores naturais do Parque Natural de Montesinho são até superiores aos do Parque da Peneda-Geres, apenas perdendo para este em termos paisagísticos, acho que o Parque devia ser promovido a Parque Nacional.


----------



## james (17 Set 2015 às 16:29)

MSantos disse:


> A Terra Fria é a região do País em que a flora está melhor preservada e em que há menos invasoras, a regeneração natural de carvalhos e azinheiras tem sido notável nos últimos 20 anos e com envelhecimento da população e consequente abandono da agricultura esse processo tem acelerado.
> 
> Na minha opinião os valores naturais do Parque Natural de Montesinho são até superiores aos do Parque da Peneda-Geres, apenas perdendo para este em termos paisagísticos, acho que o Parque devia ser promovido a Parque Nacional.




Sem duvida . Alias , dar um passeio pela parte norte do concelho de Vinhais ( no PNM ) e um exercício fantástico de contemplação de natureza selvagem , um mar de carvalhais , um hino a biodiversidade .

Eu penso que a atual lei - quadro das áreas protegidas equivale os parques naturais aos parques nacionais , porem estou plenamente de acordo que alguns parques naturais poderiam ser denominados parques nacionais , pelas suas excepcionais caraterísticas florísticas, faunísticas , geomorfológicas ou culturais . Alem do já existente da Peneda - Geres  eu sugeriria também o Montesinho, o Douro Internacional, a  a Serra da Estrela, a Arrábida e o Sudoeste Alentejano e Costa Vicentina .

Voltando a região do Montesinho , corredor ecológico Serra Nogueira / Montesinho / Sanabria  / Montes Leão e um dos mais ricos em biodiversidade da Península Ibérica , com alguns dos maiores carvalhais da PI ,  1/4 da população ibérica de lobos , os ursos vão regressando.  . .

Podemos estender um outro corredor ecológico ainda bem preservado que se estende ate a Peneda - Geres , onde todo esse território ainda e frequentado pelo lobo , eu penso que num futuro mais ou menos próximo  , o urso tem condições para percorrer esse corredor e regressar as montanhas do Minho e Galiza . O desafio depois e saber preservar essa riqueza .


----------



## frederico (17 Set 2015 às 20:49)

Penso que a Peneda-Gerês tem uma maior biodiversidade botânica que Montesinho. No entanto, parece~me que a gestão do parque é uma desgraça. As invasores proliferaram de uma forma brutal nos últimos 10 a 20 anos. Isto é incompetência. As mimosas começam por colonizar sempre as valas junto às estradas, o que facilitaria muito a sua contenção. Bastaria localizar os núcleos que fossem aparecendo e eliminá-las. Nem que fosse a herbicida na estação seca. 

Há locais escondidos tão importantes como a Mata da Albergaria sem qualquer estatuto especial de conservação, ameaçados pelo corte de árvores para madeira. Caso do extraordinário Carvalhal Escuro, perto da Ermida. 

Há claramente um excesso de turistas que deveria ser regulado, com a colocação de portagens de entrada no parque. Parte da culpa é do marcelismo, que abriu aquela fronteira na Portela do Homem. Foi um dos maiores crimes ambientais que foram cometidos em Portugal. E naquela época chegou-se a pensar em colocar estradas no maciço central do Gerês. Felizmente nunca saiu do papel. Não compreendo a mania dos portugueses colocarem obra em todo o lado. Parece complexo de inferioridade, parece que se querem sentir civilizados por terem estradas até no topo das serras, em zonas onde ninguém mora e em boa verdade ninguém deve ir.

O excesso de pessoas nas zonas sensíveis do parque nacional impede a regeneração da floresta, devido ao pisoteio; impede a nidificação das espécies mais sensíveis; acarreta o problema da colheita de azevinho e cogumelos de espécies ameaçadas; afugenta os mamíferos do seu habitat natural. 

Esperemos que no futuro outras gerações mais sensibilizadas para o valor do Gerês tomem medidas. O encerramento da fronteira da Portela do Homem e da estrada da mata da Albergaria já não me parece possível. Mas deveria haver portagens para moderar o trânsito e o influxo turístico. Deveria haver um limite ao número de turistas que entram por dia em algumas zonas do parque.


----------



## james (17 Set 2015 às 21:19)

frederico disse:


> Penso que a Peneda-Gerês tem uma maior biodiversidade botânica que Montesinho. No entanto, parece~me que a gestão do parque é uma desgraça. As invasores proliferaram de uma forma brutal nos últimos 10 a 20 anos. Isto é incompetência. As mimosas começam por colonizar sempre as valas junto às estradas, o que facilitaria muito a sua contenção. Bastaria localizar os núcleos que fossem aparecendo e eliminá-las. Nem que fosse a herbicida na estação seca.
> 
> Há locais escondidos tão importantes como a Mata da Albergaria sem qualquer estatuto especial de conservação, ameaçados pelo corte de árvores para madeira. Caso do extraordinário Carvalhal Escuro, perto da Ermida.
> 
> ...




A Mata da Albergaria tem um estatuto especial de Conservação , e uma reserva natural integral .  E a zona do parque com mais medidas especiais de proteção , como proibição de estacionamento e de passagem de autocarros com mais de 40 lugares . Já esteve bem pior , ainda me lembro de haver la uma festa que deitavam foguetes de cana , havia campismo selvagem e PIC - nics no meio da mata . A festa foi proibida e quase todas as entradas para a mata foram fechadas ao transito automóvel . Mas reconheço que mais deveria ser feito , podia - se perfeitamente fechar o caminho que vai do Campo do Geres  a zona do antigo viveiro de trutas .

Mas  fechar essa fronteira e complicado , tem  um valor histórico . Se e verdade que foi fechada no Estado Novo , essa fronteira já existia a muito , foi onde os castelhanos invadiram Portugal no século 14 e as tropas napoleônicas bateram em retirada numa das invasões .


----------



## frederico (17 Set 2015 às 21:34)

Não digo fechar, mas pôr  portagem... o dinheiro iria para pagar as acções de conservação no parque. Para limpar as invasoras serão necessários milhões...


----------



## Pek (25 Set 2015 às 17:30)

Varios vídeos preciosos. Asturias 2015:





Recogiendo castañas. León, otoño de 2014


----------



## frederico (25 Set 2015 às 18:04)

Por que motivo não há praticamente floresta em Montesinho mas há em abundância na serra da Coroa? Será do tipo de solo?


----------



## Pek (17 Out 2015 às 19:33)

Encuentro de un cazador con un oso pardo en un bosque de Palacios del Sil (León)


Con algo más de calidad en el vídeo:

http://www.larazon.es/sociedad/cara-a-cara-con-un-oso-pardo-en-leon-KA10982945#.Ttt14viAsjX9Z27
http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/video/...alacios-sil-leon/0031_2015104562239951001.htm


----------



## lreis (21 Out 2015 às 14:59)

frederico disse:


> Por que motivo não há praticamente floresta em Montesinho mas há em abundância na serra da Coroa? Será do tipo de solo?



Tendo em conta que tanto a Serra da Coroa como a de Montezinho são espaços silvestres integrados em áreas baldias e (co)geridos pela administração pública florestal, há pelo menos 60 anos, refiro o seguinte:
 - os esforços de arborização nos dois lados foram diferenciados (pelo menos) nos últimos 20/30 anos. O padrão de fogos entre as regiões ao longo do tempo não é assinalavelmente diferente. Mas, enquanto na Coroa, tem ardido e tem-se plantado nova floresta, na serra de Montezinho esse esforço já não se faz com expressão territorial há algum tempo. Não apuro as razões de ser desta situação.
- isto leva a que hoje a Montezinho esteja praticamente "careca" enquanto a serra da Coroa, o nível de arborização permite a existência de largas zonas arborizadas, embora com variações entre a ponta nascente (junto ao concelho de Bragança) e a ponta poente (junto ao de Chaves);
- decorre do falado que não existem razões de natureza edafoclimática que contribuam para o referido por frederico, aliás os solos tem genericamente o mesmo padrão de origem e o clima não tem variações assinaláveis.

Se calhar dever-se-á apanhar o "estado da arte" no sentido de criar o ambiente perfeito, manchas de floresta entrecortadas por espaços abertos (matos, pastagens, etc), envolvendo sempre as comunidades locais, que devem ser os primeiros interessados nos espaços. Penso que será este tipo de habitat que melhore favorece as populações animais na região e quem sabe o vindouro urso.


----------



## frederico (21 Out 2015 às 18:38)

O tal mosaico que referes é fundamental para garantir a biodiversidade, na serra do Caldeirão a extinção do lobo surge associada ao fim desse mosaico devido às campanhas do trigo, segundo relatos que apurei e documentos antigos havia esse puzzle de matos, floresta e áreas agrícolas que desapareceu na primeira metade do século XX. E quando desaparece extingue-se o lobo e mais tarde o lince é quase extinto. O benefício económico foi nulo, pois os solos desapareceram.


----------



## Pek (3 Nov 2015 às 09:14)

Buena y mala noticia para los osos pardos ibéricos:

Población pirenaica:

Un vídeo del pasado mes de septiembre confirma el buen estado de los tres oseznos de Ladorre (Parque Natural del Alto Pirineo, provincia de Lérida) nacidos el invierno pasado. Se ve a los tres oseznos de unos 8 meses de edad con la madre y ya con el pelaje invernal:


Población cantábrica:

Localizado en Boca de Huérgano (León) un oso adulto muerto, al que se practicará una necropsia para averiguar la causa Un miembro de la patrulla de vigilancia de oso pardo de la Fundación Patrimonio Natural de Castilla y León y agentes del Seprona han localizado esta mañana en Barniedo, en el municipio leonés de Boca de Huérgano, el cadáver de un ejemplar adulto de dicha especie, al que se practicará una necropsia con el fin de averiguar las causas del óbito.

Ver más en: http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/258...a-para-averiguar-causa/#xtor=AD-15&xts=467263


----------



## belem (8 Nov 2015 às 18:45)

Pek disse:


> Con respecto a la zona cantábrica
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado.


----------



## james (28 Nov 2015 às 01:41)

A uns dias atrás, vi uma reportagem num jornal acerca da presença do urso na Península Ibérica.
E,  segundo um biólogo ( de que não me recordo do nome)  que entrevistaram,  o mesmo afirmou que,  se um dia destes,  alguém fizer uma caminhada no Parque Natural do Montesinho ( mais perto da fronteira) ,  não será de todo impossível avistar um urso.

Segundo o mesmo biólogo,  dada a extrema proximidade de do registo da presença de alguns ursos junto à fronteira com Portugal,  não descarta a hipótese do URSO JA ESTAR DE REGRESSO A PORTUGAL. 

Embora,  para já, apenas com alguma aparição esquiva e esporádica.


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2016 às 14:12)

Las altas temperaturas y la poca nieve que había en los Pirineos Catalanes hasta hace unos días ha atrasado notablemente la hibernación de algunos osos pardos pirenaicos. Imágenes y vídeos de los días 8, 11 y12 de enero de 2016 en Lladorre (Pirineos Catalanes, provincia de Lérida) dentro del Parque Natural del Alto Pirineo.En concreto se trata de la familia formada por la hembra Caramellita y sus tres oseznos. Es muy posible que comenzasen la hibernación en noviembre pero que las condiciones meteorológicas favorables provocasen una inusual abundancia de alimentos que favoreciera la salida de la osera. Seguramente con las nevadas de estos últimos días habrán vuelto a retomar la hibernación:









Más información: http://www.lavanguardia.com/natural...ibernacion-oso-pardo-pirineo-caramellita.html


----------



## belem (18 Jan 2016 às 20:10)

Será que os ursos-pardos, que antes viviam no Sul da P. Ibérica, hibernavam?

Se calhar podiam passar invernos inteiros sem hibernar.


----------



## frederico (19 Jan 2016 às 04:54)

Espero sinceramente que esta informação não venha a público. Alguns portugueses são um pouco florzinhas de estufa. Estou mesmo a ver o sensacionalismo a dizer que os ursos podem atacar as crianças ou provocar acidentes, como dizem dos javalis na Arrábida. Há 100 anos havia lobos perto da capital e do Minho ao Algarve... esqueceram-se rapidamente desta realidade mas os avós poderão contar pois muitos certamente lembrar-se-ão desses tempos. Nos tempos do Estado Novo ainda havia lobos no Algarve...


----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2016 às 04:58)

belem disse:


> Será que os ursos-pardos, que antes viviam no Sul da P. Ibérica, hibernavam?
> 
> Se calhar podiam passar invernos inteiros sem hibernar.



No sería de extrañar que buena parte de los osos pardos del sur ibérico no hibernasen el invierno completo e incluso algunos de ellos pudieran pasar el invierno entero fuera de la osera. De hecho se ha constatado eso mismo en algunos ejemplares de otros lugares como Croacia, Apeninos Centrales, Cordillera Cantábrica, la isla Kodiak (Alaska), etc. En el caso de la isla Kodiak 7 de los 32 ejemplares monitorizados no hibernaron, no haciéndolo alguno de ellos hasta en tres años consecutivos (Van Daele et al. 1990).

Los tiempos de hibernación de los osos pardos suelen variar en función de la climatología del lugar, sus condiciones tróficas, el sexo y la edad de los ejemplares (en general se pone de manifiesto la tendencia a ser los machos adultos los que más tarde entran y primero salen de la osera). Sin tener en cuenta datos de sexo y edad y tomando los datos con precaución dada la escasez de estudios y ejemplares monitorizados al respecto, de media obtendríamos aproximadamente valores como estos:

- Cordillera de Alaska (Denali): 170-190 días (primeros de noviembre-primeros de mayo)
- Montañas Rocosas (Yellowstone): 125-150 días (mediados de noviembre-mediados de abril)
- Pirineos (Bajo Valle de Arán): 115-135 días (finales de noviembre-mediados de abril)
- Cordillera Cantábrica-Alpes Dináricos (Plitvice y Risnjak. Croacia)-Alpes Dináricos (Medved. Eslovenia)-Apeninos Centrales (Montes Abruzzos. Italia):  75-95 días (mediados/finales de diciembre-finales de marzo/primeros de abril).

Hablando de sexos tendríamos aproximadamente:

- Cordillera de Alaska (Denali): Machos 160 días, Hembras 190 días, Hembras preñadas 210 días
- Montañas Rocosas (Yellowstone): Machos 110 días, Hembras 130 días, Hembras preñadas 170 días
- Pirineos (Bajo Valle de Arán): Machos 100 días, Hembras 120 días, Hembras preñadas 150 días
- Cordillera Cantábrica-Alpes Dináricos (Plitvice y Risnjak. Croacia)-Alpes Dináricos (Medved. Eslovenia)-Apeninos Centrales (Montes Abruzzos. Italia): Machos 65 días, Hembras 85 días, Hembras preñadas 105 días

Osos saliendo de la hibernación en la Cordillera Cantábrica. Abril de 2014:


Osos activos en febrero de 2013 con todo el territorio nevado en la Cordillera Cantábrica


Osos al salir de la hibernación en los Pirineos en abril-mayo de 2012 y 2013 con todavía mucha nieve:



Extra. Hábitat y especies acompañantes del oso en los Pirineos Catalanes (provincia de Lérida) (seguimiento del año 2015)


----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2016 às 04:59)

Y, como continuación al puesto en un post del pasado mes de noviembre, dos vídeos muy tiernos de una osa con sus oseznos grabados este otoño en los Pirineos Catalanes (Lérida) jugando, marcando y rascándose en un abeto (_Abies alba_).:


----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2016 às 06:16)

Noticia de hace un año y medio, pero muy interesante para el objeto de este tópico:

http://www.laopiniondezamora.es/comarcas/2014/08/07/oso-pardo-asienta-zamora/780247.html

Y otra más reciente:

http://www.laopiniondezamora.es/cas...brera-carballeda-habitat-perfecto/838847.html

Y sí, como dice james, ya circulan crónicas de muestras de presencia del plantígrado (pudieran ser machos dispersantes) en el Valle del Tuela (Hermisende), muy cerquita de Moimenta (concelho de Vinhais)... Sólo queda esperar a que haga su aparición estelar...


----------



## Pek (26 Mar 2016 às 19:56)

La mayoría de los osos del área cantábrica siguen hibernando, pero hay uno que acaba de salir y se está dejando ver estos días por Somiedo (Asturias), zona que sigue completamente nevada incluso en las zonas bajas del Valle del Lago. Tan habitual es verlo desde el pueblo y sus hoteles que ya le han bautizado con el nombre de Pinto:

http://www.lne.es/vida-y-estilo/gente/2016/03/23/pinto-compi-oso-somiedo/1901181.html



Acaba de salir ahora mismo en las noticias nacionales de la cadena Cuatro

Así sigue de nieve toda aquella zona. En las cabañas que salen al principio estuve alojado. Qué recuerdos! Una preciosidad de sitio!


----------



## Pek (26 Jul 2016 às 19:13)

*Contabilizadas 34 osas con 67 crías en 2014 y 40 osas con 64 crías en 2015 en la Cordillera Cantábrica*

Presentados los censos de osas con crías de 2014 y 2015, a los que los equipos de la Fundación Oso Pardo han aportado 316 fichas de datos correspondientes a 38 grupos familiares diferentes.

El jueves 21 de julio se han presentado en Oviedo los resultados de los censos de osas con crías del año correspondientes a 2014 y 2015, que continúan confirmando la buena situación y el crecimiento de la población cantábrica. Se han contabilizado 34 osas con 67 crías nacidas en 2014 (28 osas en la zona occidental y 6 en la zona oriental) y 40 osas con 64 crías nacidas en 2015 (34 osas en la zona occidental y 6 en la oriental). Los datos han sido presentados por Maria Jesús Álvarez, consejera de Desarrollo Rural y Recursos Naturales del Principado de Asturias, acompañada de Manuel Calvo, director general de Recursos Naturales de Asturias, Antonio Lucio, director general de Montes y Conservación de la Naturaleza de Cantabria y José Ángel Arranz, director general del Medio Natural de Castilla y León, contando con la asistencia de Guillermo Palomero, presidente de la Fundación Oso Pardo (FOP).

Desde la FOP queremos destacar la buena noticia que supone la consolidación de la recuperación de la población cantábrica, y especialmente los datos correspondientes a la zona oriental, donde se han detectado por primera vez 6 osas con crías en cada uno de los años de censo.

El seguimiento de la población, que se viene realizando de forma coordinada desde hace más de dos décadas, se basa en el censo anual de osas con crías. Los censos son desarrollados por los equipos técnicos y de guardería de las cuatro comunidades autónomas cantábricas y de la FOP, con la colaboración de otras entidades conservacionistas y algunos voluntarios. La información recogida en esperas de observación y recorridos de búsqueda de indicios, con material gráfico de vídeos y fotografías, se pone en común de forma conjunta para individualizar el número mínimo seguro de grupos familiares diferentes.





_Osa cantábrica con tres crías del año. Foto: FOP
_
Fuente: Fundación Oso Pardo


----------



## Pek (9 Ago 2016 às 19:56)

Osezno y su madre en Trascastro (León):


*El oso merodea por las calles de Trascastro atraído por los cerezos*

*Atraído por los cerezos, una cría de plantígrado se ha dejado ver en las últimas semanas en esta localidad del Valle de Fornela, lo que ha hecho saltar las alarmas entre algunos vecinos*

A. CUBILLAS - LEONOTICIAS.COM | LEÓN

A la* localidad berciana de Trascastro, en el Valle de Fornela*, le ha salido un nuevo vecino. Atraído por los árboles frutales, una cría de osezno ha bajado en numerosas ocasiones hasta la localidad metiéndose en varias fincas y merodeando por las calles de este pequeño pueblo.

Según cuentan los vecinos, el plantígrado aprovecha las noches para aproximarse a las viviendas aunque las huellas de su paso son evidentes a la mañana siguiente. Numerosos cerezos estropeados y restos de excrementos por las calles de esta localidad.

Sin embargo, su presencia también se ha evidenciado con la luz del día.*Varios vecinos son los que se han topado con la cría de oso en la carretera al lado del cementerio*. Además a 200 metros de la localidad son muchos los que han visto a la cría junto a otro plantígrado que hace pensar que es su madre.

Una situación que ha hecho saltar la alarma entre algunos de estos vecinos de esta pequeña localidad, principalmente en esta época estival en la que su población se llega a duplicar por diez. El temor no es infundado y es que son varios los vecinos los que han conseguido capturar con sus móviles imágenes de estos plantígrados.

*Una imagen que se repite habitualmente en los últimos años* coincidiendo con estas fechas por lo que desde el Ayuntamiento de Trascastro han intentado trasmitir un mensaje de calma y tranquilidad en sus vecinos y las decenas de veraneante que quizá este año se topen con el oso.













Fuente y vídeo sobre la noticia: http://www.elnortedecastilla.es/leon/201607/31/merodea-calles-trascastro-atraido-20160730104644.html


----------



## Pek (10 Ago 2016 às 13:11)

En diciembre de este año saldrá a la luz un documental que tiene muy buena pinta que se llamará "CANTÁBRICO. LOS DOMINIOS DEL OSO PARDO". Tiene una pinta estupenda. Os dejo el trailer, que merece ser visto en HD:


Las imágenes aéreas invernales (en torno al 1:30 del trailer) son simplemente fantásticas. Una captura de ejemplo:







*Sinopsis*

En el norte de la Península Ibérica una imponente cordillera de más de 400 Km. se levanta como una gran barrera paralela a la costa del mar que lleva su nombre, el Mar Cantábrico. En su otra vertiente, la cordillera Cantábrica se nos presenta repleta de cañones y apretados bosques continentales de hayas, robles y castaños.

La influencia cálida del mar, ha determinado un clima con elevadas precipitaciones originando montes de exuberante vegetación.

Es el lugar perfecto para esconder un gran número de animales y otras formas de vida que cohabitan aquí desde tiempos inmemoriales. Pero por encima de todo, es el territorio de una de las criaturas más formidable del hemisferio norte: el oso pardo cantábrico. Y es precisamente este fabuloso animal, uno de los que hemos escogido para conducir nuestra película.

El cantábrico es un lugar mágico y misterioso donde muchos de sus rincones están aún por descubrir. Es el reino de los bosques, el dominio de los caballos salvajes, la tierra donde las nieblas esconden a los lobos ibéricos, a los gatos monteses y a los urogallos, el lugar donde la fantasía y la realidad caminan juntas. Un territorio salvaje que permanece aún en el olvido y que el mundo debe conocer.

*Ficha técnica*

Título original
Cantábrico (Los dominios del oso pardo)
Año 2016
País
España España
Director
Joaquín Gutiérrez Acha
Guión
Joaquín Gutiérrez Acha
Música
Pablo Martín Caminero
Fotografía
Joaquín Gutiérrez Acha
Reparto
Documentary
Productora
Wanda Films / Bitis
Género
Documental | Naturaleza. Animales. Osos
Web oficial y trailer a mayor calidad
http://www.wandafilms.com/site/fichas/cantabrico
​Carteles:











Algunas fotografías del documental:






























































































































Web oficial con el trailer en mayor calidad y más imágenes e información:
http://www.wandafilms.com/site/fichas/cantabrico


----------



## belem (10 Ago 2016 às 14:01)

A ver se um dia vemos também o tetraz, o castor e a camurça, de volta ao nosso país.

A camurça, deverá ser a primeira, por várias razões.


Além do Parque Biológico de Gaia, não sabia que havia um colecionador particular a criar tetrazes em Portugal:

https://www.publico.pt/local/notici...parecida-do-pais-ha-mais-de-um-seculo-1629175

Documentários interessantes sobre castores:


----------



## lreis (18 Ago 2016 às 16:50)

Sou daqueles que também não percebo porque é que a camurça tarda em ser referida como uma espécie a ser (re)introduzida em alguns ecossistemas como por exemplo a Serra da Estrela. Será por razões económicas? É que nem me parece que possa ser indutora de grandes prejuízos, face aos domínios onde habita e vagueia. Ou é só a inércia habitual portuguesa relativamente a estas questões?
Em termos naturais, a camurça encontra-se muito perto da fronteira portuguesa, na Peneda-Gerez e nas serranias acima do Montesinho, em Espanha? ou não?

Relativamente ao tetraz, fico com dúvida se temos bosques com a dimensão e qualidade do que aparenta necessitar a espécie. Será que a Peneda Gerez e as áreas da Nogueira-Montesinho serão adequadas?


----------



## belem (8 Set 2016 às 23:51)

A camurça fazia parte integrante dos nossos ecossistemas e penso que pode facilmente prosperar em algumas zonas montanhosas do nosso país.
Não vejo praticamente quaisquer inconvenientes, para a sua reintrodução.
Vejo sobretudo, muitas vantagens.
E se tantas leis felizmente protegem o lobo-ibérico, o lince-ibérico e as nossas aves de rapina (como a águia-imperial ibérica, que tanto se tem acompanhado nos media), é contraproducente, a meu ver, não agir também na área dos herbívoros, que estão na base da cadeia alimentar.

Não sei qual o núcleo mais próximo da fronteira Portuguesa... Será este: .https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Invernadeiro

??

Quanto ao tetraz, penso também que seria outra enorme valia (sim, penso que há condições em algumas partes do nosso país para albergar esta espécie), mas primeiro devia-se investir na sua reprodução em cativeiro.
É uma espécie talvez mais adaptável do que aparenta ser:

http://www.dicyt.com/noticias/una-p...a-adaptada-a-bosques-mediterraneos-de-rebollo

A ser verdade, é uma triste perda:

http://www.diariodeleon.es/noticias/provincia/ecologistas-dan-extinguido-urogallo-leon_1020633.html


----------



## lreis (10 Set 2016 às 00:48)

belem disse:


> A camurça fazia parte integrante dos nossos ecossistemas e penso que pode facilmente prosperar em algumas zonas montanhosas do nosso país.
> Não vejo praticamente quaisquer inconvenientes, para a sua reintrodução.
> Vejo sobretudo, muitas vantagens.
> E se tantas leis felizmente protegem o lobo-ibérico, o lince-ibérico e as nossas aves de rapina (como a águia-imperial ibérica, que tanto se tem acompanhado nos media), é contraproducente, a meu ver, não agir também na área dos herbívoros, que estão na base da cadeia alimentar.



Agradeço a informação. Relevo que a camurça deve estar a menos de 100 km da fronteira portuguesa (Norte).


----------



## Pek (14 Set 2016 às 16:45)

@lreis @belem 

Distribución actual del rebeco cantábrico (_Rupicapra pyrenaica _subsp._ parva_) en el noroeste de España y abundancias:







*Figura 1.* En color el área de distribución del rebeco cantábrico en el 2008. Los puntos representan menciones de su presencia a lo largo del siglo XIX. *La población más al sur-oeste (Invernadeiro) es un grupo introducido en un gran cercado en condiciones semi-naturales*. Según Pérez-Barbería et al. (2009)

Abundancias en 1995:





F*igura 2.* Área de distribución del rebeco cantábrico y densidades calculados en 1995, año en el que la población oriental comienza a verse afectada por un brote de sarna que se prolonga hasta nuestros días. La población más al sur-oeste (Invernadeiro) es un grupo introducido en un gran cercado en condiciones seminaturales. Según Pérez-Barbería et al. (2009).

Distribución y densidades en 2007-2008 tras la aparición del brote de sarna:





*Figura 3.* Área de distribución del rebeco cantábrico en el 2008, con valores de densidades calculados en 2007, después de 15 años de la aparición de un brote de sarna todavía activo. Los puntos aislados representan observaciones de ejemplares divagantes. La población más al sur-oeste (Invernadeiro) es un grupo introducido en su gran cercado en condiciones semi-naturales. Según Pérez-Barbería et al. (2009).

Cambios en las densidades de rebeco entre 1995 y 2007-2008. Nótese el efecto de la sarna:





*Figura 4.* Cambios en las densidades de rebeco cantábrico entre 1995 y 2007-2008. El efecto de la sarna ha mermado el centro y oeste la población del núcleo oriental. En el resto de la población se detecta un incremento apreciable. Se indican los puntos donde comenzó la sarna en el año 1993 (centro) y 1994 (norte). Según Pérez-Barbería et al. (2009).


----------



## Pek (14 Set 2016 às 16:50)

Encontrado muerto por disparos un joven oso pardo subadulto en el Parque Natural de Fuentes del Narcea, Degaña e Ibias (Asturias) 

http://www.fundacionosopardo.org/index.php/encontrado-muerto-un-oso-macho-joven-en-muniellos/

http://www.fundacionosopardo.org/index.php/el-oso-encontrado-en-muniellos-murio-de-un-disparo/


----------



## belem (14 Set 2016 às 17:10)

Obrigado, Pek, pelos dados.

«*La población más al sur-oeste (Invernadeiro) es un grupo introducido en un gran cercado en condiciones semi-naturales*. »

Por acaso já tinha conhecimento de tal (aliás penso que há uns anos, se falou sobre esse núcleo aqui no forum).


----------



## lreis (16 Set 2016 às 11:51)

Pek disse:


> @lreis @belem
> 
> Distribución actual del rebeco cantábrico (_Rupicapra pyrenaica _subsp._ parva_) en el noroeste de España y abundancias:
> 
> ...


----------



## lreis (16 Set 2016 às 11:52)

Agradeço a informação. Torna claro que se se tiver em conta populações de camurça em condições naturais, a sua possibilidade de expansão para o Norte de Portugal, parece um pouco remota. Já no tocante ao cercado existente  no Parque de Invernadero, este situa-se a cerca de 30 a 40 km em linha recta do Norte de Portugal. É possível a ocorrência de situações em que alguns animais se escapam e vêm ocupar territórios ao lado e, por via, disso expandir para Portugal. A fazer lembrar a situação do Gerês e da cabra pyrenaica


----------



## Pek (20 Set 2016 às 15:07)

Copio algo más de la información relativamente reciente (2009) del rebeco cantábrico para Galicia, que en lo que respecta a esta especie es lo que pilla más cercano a Portugal:






























Extraído de la Sección II de la gran monografía El Rebeco Cantábrico (Rupicapra pyrenaica parva). Conservación y Gestión de sus poblaciones. La mejor publicación sobre esta especie que he visto, 500 páginas dedicadas en exclusiva a esta especie


----------



## Pek (20 Set 2016 às 15:23)

Sobre la introducción en el cercado de O Invernadeiro:


















....... (Salto).....





Fuente:  Sección IV de la monografía El Rebeco Cantábrico (Rupicapra pyrenaica parva). Conservación y Gestión de sus poblaciones.


----------



## lreis (24 Set 2016 às 22:10)

Pek, gostei muito de ler o paper que publicaste. Muito interessante e informativo. Especialmente no que toca aos esforços de repovoamento na zona de Ancares.


----------



## Pek (27 Set 2016 às 22:56)

lreis disse:


> Pek, gostei muito de ler o paper que publicaste. Muito interessante e informativo. Especialmente no que toca aos esforços de repovoamento na zona de Ancares.



Muchas gracias! 

El otro día comentábamos algo también del urogallo (_Tetrao urogallus_). Os dejo con una noticia sobre la cría en cautividad de la subespecie cantábrica (subsp. _cantabricus_) enmarcada en el proyecto LIFE + Urogallo Cantábrico:

*Urogallo cantábrico: récord de pollos nacidos en cautividad en 2016*

El centro de cría de esta subsespecie emblemática en peligro de extinción incorpora a su plantel ocho juveniles. Se rejuvenece el stock reproductivo y aumenta la variabilidad genética para futuras sueltas




_Hembra de urogallo cantábrico_ - FUNDACIÓN BIODIVERSIDAD

El equipo del proyecto LIFE+ Urogallo cantábrico, que coordina la Fundación Biodiversidad del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente con el objetivo de frenar el declive de esta *«subespecie emblemática en peligro de extinción»*, ha anunciado que los juveniles nacidos en cautividad hace un par de meses permanecerán en el centro de cría de Sobrescobio para reforzar el plantel de reproductores. Se descarta, pues, su reintroducción durante el otoño.

«Creemos que es la opción más acertada para el futuro del Programa de Cría en Cautividad ya que permitirá *rejuvenecer el stock cautivo* y *aumentar las posibilidades de cruce* y variabilidad genética para poder dispersar ejemplares a otros centros», explica el director del LIFE+ Urogallo cantábrico y subdirector de la Fundación Biodiversidad, Ignacio Torres.

Han nacido nueve pollos y han sobrevivido ocho: una tasa elevada para el urogallo cantábrico
La presente campaña ha obtenido los mejores resultados de la historia del proyecto, que comenzó en 2009. Han nacido nueve pollos y han sobrevivido ocho: una tasa elevada para la subespecie. El ejemplar de urogallo cantábrico que murió no logró superar el periodo crítico de los primeros días: se vio*afectado por la bacteria *_Escherichia coli_ (*E.coli*), presente normalmente en el intestino de los animales. Una pareja de ellos, además, eclosionaron de dos huevos que se recogieron de los tres que puso en la Zona de Especial Protección para las Aves Alto Sil (León) una hembra capturada y radiomarcada en 2013 en Asturias.

Con estos ocho juveniles, el *centro de Sobrescobio* cuenta ya con 22 urogallos cantábricos.

*Reproducción*
El centro, que se dedica en exclusiva a la cría y reproducción de la especie, se ubica en el pueblo de Ladines, que pertenece al concejo de Sobrescobio (Asturias), dentro del *Parque Natural de Redes*. Ocupa una superficie de siete mil metros cuadrados en un Monte de Utilidad Pública y se divide en seis jaulones, un voladero y un edificio de servicios.

ABC Natural ha hablado con *Ramón Balsera*, veterinario del centro. De manera permanente trabajan en él un operario y un veterinario. Al operario le sustituye durante los descansos personal de la guardería de Recursos Naturales del Principado de Asturias. Y en la temporada de cría se incorpora otro veterinario y un socio colaborador de SEO/Birdlife. «El personal efectúa sus tareas habituales intentando perturbar lo mínimo a los urogallos (misma vestimenta, movimientos suaves sin producir ruidos..) y siguiendo los protocolos establecidos», manifiesta Balsera.





_El LIFE+ Urogallo cantábrico dispone de un Comité de Cría formado por científicos y expertos en estas aves_- FUNDACIÓN BIODIVERSIDAD

Entrevista y noticia completa: http://www.abc.es/natural/ventana-b...dos-cautividad-2016-201609261157_noticia.html

Enlace al proyecto: http://lifeurogallo.es/

Socios y medios de comunicación en una visita al proyecto este 23 de mayo de 2016:


----------



## Pek (6 Out 2016 às 10:51)

Festival de grandes mamíferos (ciervo (al principio), rebeco (minuto 0:58), lobo (minuto 1:54) y oso pardo (minuto 6:39)) en este valle cantábrico "secreto"  . Vídeo grabado en una sola mañana de paseo el día 3 de octubre de 2016:


----------



## Pek (19 Out 2016 às 11:54)

Nuevo trailer absolutamente espectacular del documental CANTÁBRICO: Los Dominios del Oso Pardo. Merece la pena verlo en HD y pantalla completa:


Desde luego tiene una pinta maravillosa. El estreno del documental será finalmente en 2017


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jan 2017 às 20:11)

*ENCONTRADO MAIS UM URSO MORTO NAS ASTÚRIAS*

É o segundo urso-pardo (_Ursus arctos_) encontrado morto nas Astúrias em cerca de quatro meses. Os conservacionistas estão preocupados e pedem às autoridades que não deixem de investigar estas mortes de uma espécie em perigo de extinção no Sul da Europa.

Depois de em Setembro do ano passado um macho adulto ter sido abatido a tiro no Parque Natural de Fuentes del Narcea, Degaña e Ibias, a Fundação Oso Pardo revela hoje que, a 7 de Janeiro, foi encontrado o cadáver de um outro urso na mesma área protegida.

O animal foi encontrado por turistas nas redondezas da localidade de Moal, no concelho de Cangas del Narcea, às portas da Reserva Natural Integral de Muniellos.

Acredita-se que o urso tenha morrido há relativamente pouco tempo. O SEPRONA (Serviço de Protecção da Natureza da Guardia Civil) e o Principado das Astúrias estão a investigar a zona para recolher toda a informação necessária. “Por enquanto não se pode determinar a causa da morte e teremos de esperar pelos resultados das investigações e da necropsia”, escreve a Fundação em comunicado.

http://www.wilder.pt/historias/encontrado-mais-um-urso-morto-nas-asturias/


----------



## Pek (1 Fev 2017 às 20:43)

Palencia, el pasado domingo día 29 de enero


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2017 às 11:26)

Vídeo de un oso pardo en el entorno galaico-leonés de la Serra do Courel el pasado mes de agosto:


Más información: http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/notici...limites-sierra-courel/0003_201610M20C4991.htm

Distancia desde la zona de observación y el entorno de Montezinho de poco más de 60 km en línea recta pasando por entornos propicios sanabreses:


----------



## frederico (3 Fev 2017 às 08:21)

lreis disse:


> Sou daqueles que também não percebo porque é que a camurça tarda em ser referida como uma espécie a ser (re)introduzida em alguns ecossistemas como por exemplo a Serra da Estrela. Será por razões económicas? É que nem me parece que possa ser indutora de grandes prejuízos, face aos domínios onde habita e vagueia. Ou é só a inércia habitual portuguesa relativamente a estas questões?
> Em termos naturais, a camurça encontra-se muito perto da fronteira portuguesa, na Peneda-Gerez e nas serranias acima do Montesinho, em Espanha? ou não?
> 
> Relativamente ao tetraz, fico com dúvida se temos bosques com a dimensão e qualidade do que aparenta necessitar a espécie. Será que a Peneda Gerez e as áreas da Nogueira-Montesinho serão adequadas?



O problema na serra da Estrela e nas vizinhas serras e que os ecossistemas estao desmesuradamente destruidos. Quem passa a fronteira na zona da serra de Gata encontra logo outro mundo, extensas areas de carvalhal, entao na estrada entre Hoyos e Ciudad Rodrigo e uma maravilha, ha quilometros de carvalhal cerrado. Nao conheco toda a Cordiheira Central portuguesa, mas so vi carvalhos isolados e jovens, o que ha com fartura sao matos e pinhais. A unica floresta decente que vi era pequena, uma encosta apenas, a Mata da Margaraca, no concelho de Arganil. 

Penso que a recuperacao da serra da Estrela so seria possivel com a criacao de florestas publicas, daquelas extensas, como ha nos EUA ou nos paises nordicos, e para isso e necessario investimento publico. Seria preciso expropriar terras e criar um viveiro florestal estatal, contudo nao e uma medida assim tao cara para o erario publico, mais caras tem sido as rotundas desnecessarias que estao por todo o pais. 

Ja o Geres tem outras condicoes:

- o Macico Central permanece isolado, ao contrario da serra da Estrela, que tem uma estrada;

- ainda ha bons bosques de floresta nativa;

- a maior precipitacao favorece a regeneracao da flora;

- formam-se corredores ecologicos que ligam a serra ao Larouco, Nogueira, Montesinho, e a partir daqui as serras espanholas.


----------



## belem (3 Fev 2017 às 14:22)

Não conheço a zona da Serra da Gata (infelizmente), mas já fiz uma viagem, vindo de Salamanca (aliás vim dos Pirinéus, mas vou falar de quase todo municipio que visitei. mais próximo da fronteira) e entrei em Portugal (um pouco mais acima da Serra de Gata), e fiquei com a ideia de que pelo menos, o lado espanhol (na zona que visitei) está fortemente cultivado ou desflorestado e por distâncias bastante grandes (e quando entrei em Portugal é que comecei a ver floresta (inclusivamente várias carvalhais em fase de regeneração) e foi assim até quase chegar ao Litoral Centro do país (uma enorme sucessão de florestas).  Vi muito pinhal, mas também muito carvalhal (ainda que algo jovem), etc... Lembro-me inclusivamente de ter visto alguns bons nucleos de carvalho a desenvolverem-se debaixo dos pinheiros (presumo que alguns silvicultores os deixem crescer?) e outros a vingar em zonas mais abertas, onde eram portanto a espécie dominante.

A Serra da Estrela, em si, penso que ainda não tem condições comparáveis com o  Gerês ou Nogueira e fiando-me no seu testemunho (que acredito), também não com a Serra de Gata... Isto porque sofreu bastante com o excesso de pastorícia, corte de florestas e incêndios... Há 4300 anos (+-), por exemplo um grande incêndio consumiu uma boa parte da Serra da Estrela... Talvez com o tempo e dada a regeneração visivel de alguns bosques locais somada a iniciativas de replantação (como a que sugere), a Serra ganhe algum do equilibrio original..

Existem contudo alguns bosques interessantes reliquiais (além da Mata da Margaraça) como os bosquetes de teixo:

http://www.icnf.pt/portal/naturaclas/resource/1-encontro-cnf-2015/5-LIFE-TAXUS.pdf

Que por vezes, se formam em conjunto com bosques de bétulas,etc...

Também existem alguns bosques de carvalho-negral (como em Manteigas, por exemplo). E bosques de azereiros, como os que se observam em Casal do Rei.

E têm havido algumas iniciativas de reflorestação com espécies autóctones, na Serra da Estrela.

Será que é suficiente? Duvido, mas isso deveria ser melhor estudado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Fev 2017 às 20:52)

*QUATRO COMUNIDADES ESPANHOLAS AVANÇAM COM PROTOCOLO SOBRE O URSO-PARDO*

Cantábria, Castela e Leão, Astúrias e Galiza querem acabar com o improviso das intervenções perante encontros entre ursos-pardos e pessoas. Estas quatro comunidades juntaram-se e fizeram o primeiro protocolo para o urso-pardo, para evitar conflitos e incidentes e ajudar animais e seres humanos.

O objectivo deste documento – que será levado agora ao Ministério do Ambiente espanhol para ser adoptado e, eventualmente, aplicado em outras zonas com ursos – é garantir a segurança das pessoas e a conservação da espécie (_Ursus arctos_), Em Perigo de Extinção no Sul da Europa.

Nos últimos anos, a população de ursos recuperou e tem vindo a aumentar. Estima-se que existam 250 ursos na Cordilheira Cantábrica. E também está a aumentar o número de turistas que visitam a região na esperança de um vislumbre deste animal.


http://www.wilder.pt/historias/quat...las-avancam-com-protocolo-sobre-o-urso-pardo/


----------



## lreis (5 Mar 2017 às 23:59)

frederico disse:


> O problema na serra da Estrela e nas vizinhas serras e que os ecossistemas estao desmesuradamente destruidos. Quem passa a fronteira na zona da serra de Gata encontra logo outro mundo, extensas areas de carvalhal, entao na estrada entre Hoyos e Ciudad Rodrigo e uma maravilha, ha quilometros de carvalhal cerrado. Nao conheco toda a Cordiheira Central portuguesa, mas so vi carvalhos isolados e jovens, o que ha com fartura sao matos e pinhais. A unica floresta decente que vi era pequena, uma encosta apenas, a Mata da Margaraca, no concelho de Arganil.
> 
> Penso que a recuperacao da serra da Estrela so seria possivel com a criacao de florestas publicas, daquelas extensas, como ha nos EUA ou nos paises nordicos, e para isso e necessario investimento publico. Seria preciso expropriar terras e criar um viveiro florestal estatal, contudo nao e uma medida assim tao cara para o erario publico, mais caras tem sido as rotundas desnecessarias que estao por todo o pais.
> 
> ...



A criação de florestas públicas, embora seja de facto, algo importante, acho que é uma miragem pelo estado actual das coisas. Está-se mais próximo disso por exemplo na Serra da Malcata com a transferência de terrnos para a esfera do Estado, o que com os perimetros florestais no Alto Coa, vai fazer um continuo de área com cerca de 10000 hectares, o que será positivo para o lince, mas também para outras espécies, como o corço, veado, lobo, etc.


----------



## frederico (7 Mar 2017 às 02:17)

Nos temos areas onde e possivel recuperar e os terrenos sao baratos, ate poderiam ser comprados pela sociedade civil e se em Portugal as associacoes de defesa do ambiente tivessem outros poderes. Nao percebo por que motivo, por exemplo, a Quercus ou a Paroquia da minha terra nao podem ter rifas legalizadas, so a Santa Casa de Lisboa pode, parece lei de ditadura mas e assim. Ha paises onde a sociedade civil faz muito pela paisagem, desde comprar terras com valor ambiental a publicar livros sobre o tema. Ha dias encontrei aqui em Inglaterra um livro sobre ingleses que vivem em Portugal, Espanha, Italia e Grecia e criam jardins com plantas nativas dos paises. Isto e algo que pode ser feito pela sociedade civil em colaboracao com o poder local sem intervencao do Estado.

Neste momento apenas cerca de 1 a 2% da floresta e publica, nos EUA ou na Finlandia fala-se em 50%. *Em Portugal pelo menos 20% da floresta deveria ser de todos e nativa, penso que nao e exigir demasiado e temos espaco para isso.*


----------



## MSantos (7 Mar 2017 às 09:24)

frederico disse:


> Nos temos areas onde e possivel recuperar e os terrenos sao baratos, ate poderiam ser comprados pela sociedade civil e se em Portugal as associacoes de defesa do ambiente tivessem outros poderes. Nao percebo por que motivo, por exemplo, a Quercus ou a Paroquia da minha terra nao podem ter rifas legalizadas, so a Santa Casa de Lisboa pode, parece lei de ditadura mas e assim. Ha paises onde a sociedade civil faz muito pela paisagem, desde comprar terras com valor ambiental a publicar livros sobre o tema. Ha dias encontrei aqui em Inglaterra um livro sobre ingleses que vivem em Portugal, Espanha, Italia e Grecia e criam jardins com plantas nativas dos paises. Isto e algo que pode ser feito pela sociedade civil em colaboracao com o poder local sem intervencao do Estado.
> 
> Neste momento apenas cerca de 1 a 2% da floresta e publica, nos EUA ou na Finlandia fala-se em 50%. *Em Portugal pelo menos 20% da floresta deveria ser de todos e nativa, penso que nao e exigir demasiado e temos espaco para isso.*



A associação onde trabalhei no ano passado faz isso mesmo, a Associação Transumância e Natureza. É uma associação privada, sem fins lucrativos que gere um conjunto de pequenas áreas no Nordeste da Beira Interior e Sul de Trás-os-Montes com o objectivo de promover a conservação e continua a comprar pequenas áreas à medida das suas possibilidades para aumentar as que já possui. A reserva mais importante é a Faia Brava, espaço ímpar no Vale do Côa.


----------



## lreis (9 Mar 2017 às 15:07)

frederico disse:


> Nos temos areas onde e possivel recuperar e os terrenos sao baratos, ate poderiam ser comprados pela sociedade civil e se em Portugal as associacoes de defesa do ambiente tivessem outros poderes. Nao percebo por que motivo, por exemplo, a Quercus ou a Paroquia da minha terra nao podem ter rifas legalizadas, so a Santa Casa de Lisboa pode, parece lei de ditadura mas e assim. Ha paises onde a sociedade civil faz muito pela paisagem, desde comprar terras com valor ambiental a publicar livros sobre o tema. Ha dias encontrei aqui em Inglaterra um livro sobre ingleses que vivem em Portugal, Espanha, Italia e Grecia e criam jardins com plantas nativas dos paises. Isto e algo que pode ser feito pela sociedade civil em colaboracao com o poder local sem intervencao do Estado.
> 
> Neste momento apenas cerca de 1 a 2% da floresta e publica, nos EUA ou na Finlandia fala-se em 50%. *Em Portugal pelo menos 20% da floresta deveria ser de todos e nativa, penso que nao e exigir demasiado e temos espaco para isso.*



No abstrato, eu concordo a 100% com essa ideia. Temos é que ver a sua concretização.
Se virmos o que a ATN, a Quercus, etc, fizeram em termos compra de prédios rústicos, para conservação da Natureza, percebemos que essas ONGA compraram na generalidade terrenos de média/grande dimensão (para mim este conceito aplica-se a prédios rústicos de dimensão superior a 10 hectares), localizados em concelhos onde predomina o latifúndio, excepcionando a zona da ATN
Ora, a Norte do Tejo, entramos na generalidade em zona País onde imperam os concelhos do minifúndio e onde aquisições de território em grande escala se tornam um quebra-cabeças/puzzle geográfico.
Acresce que os territórios a norte do Tejo, onde existem o lobo, veado, etc, etc, correspondem muitas vezes a zonas montanhosas que muitas vezes são terrenos baldios, e a estes não lhes permitido o comércio jurídico, ou seja, no caso que importa, não são passiveis de compra/venda.
Dito isto penso que esta intenção de compra deve ser claramente concretizada, também pelo Estado, mas a realidade fundiária portuguesa não pode ser ignorada.


----------



## MSantos (9 Mar 2017 às 23:58)

lreis disse:


> No abstrato, eu concordo a 100% com essa ideia. Temos é que ver a sua concretização.
> Se virmos o que a ATN, a Quercus, etc, fizeram em termos compra de prédios rústicos, para conservação da Natureza, percebemos que essas ONGA compraram na generalidade terrenos de média/grande dimensão (para mim este conceito aplica-se a prédios rústicos de dimensão superior a 10 hectares), localizados em concelhos onde predomina o latifúndio, excepcionando a zona da ATN
> Ora, a Norte do Tejo, entramos na generalidade em zona País onde imperam os concelhos do minifúndio e onde aquisições de território em grande escala se tornam um quebra-cabeças/puzzle geográfico.
> Acresce que os territórios a norte do Tejo, onde existem o lobo, veado, etc, etc, correspondem muitas vezes a zonas montanhosas que muitas vezes são terrenos baldios, e a estes não lhes permitido o comércio jurídico, ou seja, no caso que importa, não são passiveis de compra/venda.
> Dito isto penso que esta intenção de compra deve ser claramente concretizada, também pelo Estado, mas a realidade fundiária portuguesa não pode ser ignorada.



Na área de influencia da ATN as áreas são bem pequenas, durante o ano de 2016 em que fiz parte da equipa técnica pude comprovar isso mesmo, muitas das propriedade compradas têm menos de 1ha.
No vale do Côa a ATN já conseguiu juntar cerca de 1000ha nas duas margens do rio, salvaguardando o habitat das espécies mais emblemáticas como as grandes rapinas que nidificam nas escarpas do vale.
A ATN está também envolvida na iniciativa Rewilding Europe que pretende renaturalizar áreas para a fauna e flora nativas em várias partes da Europa, no caso da ATN o objetivo é renaturalizar e usar todo o Vale do Côa e afluentes como corredor ecológico entre as Serras da Estrela, Malcata e por sua vez o Douro Internacional e daí para Montesinho/Nogueira.


----------



## lreis (10 Mar 2017 às 15:57)

MSantos disse:


> Na área de influencia da ATN as áreas são bem pequenas, durante o ano de 2016 em que fiz parte da equipa técnica pude comprovar isso mesmo, muitas das propriedade compradas têm menos de 1ha.
> No vale do Côa a ATN já conseguiu juntar cerca de 1000ha nas duas margens do rio, salvaguardando o habitat das espécies mais emblemáticas como as grandes rapinas que nidificam nas escarpas do vale.
> A ATN está também envolvida na iniciativa Rewilding Europe que pretende renaturalizar áreas para a fauna e flora nativas em várias partes da Europa, no caso da ATN o objetivo é renaturalizar e usar todo o Vale do Côa e afluentes como corredor ecológico entra as Serras da Estrela, Malcata e por sua vez o Douro Internacional e daí para Montesinho/Nogueira.



Sim, tenho consciência do que dizes. Por isso excecionei a ATN, porque o Coa já é uma zona de minifundio.
No Norte e Centro, existem "ilhas" de concelhos onde a propriedade tem em média maiores dimensões e onde estes processos serão mais simples.
Exemplos: Castelo Branco, Idanha-a-Nova, Mogadouro, etc


----------



## Pek (7 Abr 2017 às 09:22)

Dos noticias sobre los osos en la Península Ibérica:

- Los osos pardos de los Pirineos despiertan de la hibernación y ofrecen muy buenos resultados en lo que respecta a la población catalana de dicho plantígrado. Imagen del oso Pepito en una cámara de fototrampeo en Lladorre (Pirineos Catalanes, provincia de Lérida) el pasado 18 de marzo :






Copio la noticia completa. Está en catalá pero creo que lo entenderéis bien. Si tenéis cualquier duda me decís y os la traduzco:

*Els óssos del Pirineu desperten de la hibernació*

*Primeres imatges de l’any dels exemplars, que s’han reclòs durant els mesos de fred i que aviat iniciaran l’activitat més intensa*

*La població arriba als 31 individus a Catalunya, bàsicament a la zona de l’Aran i del Parc Natural de l’Alt Pirineu*

*Fita històrica entre la població d’óssos a Catalunya des de la seva reintroducció, amb el naixement de 10 cries*

*Continuen implementant-se les accions del projecte europeu Piroslife, de consolidació del futur de l’ós bru en un entorn favorable i generació de productes i sistemes exportables a la resta del Pirineu i a d’altres zones d’Europa*







Els sistemes de seguiment i control de la població d’óssos bruns (_Ursus arctos_) als Pirineus han detectat les darreres setmanes que ja han despertat de la hibernació. Just abans d’aquest procés, a finals de l’any passat, s’havien comptabilitzat a Catalunya 31 individus d’ós bru, amb 5 mascles adults (Pyros, Goiat, Pelut, Esmolet, i Pepito) i 10 femelles adultes (Hvala –amb dues cries de segon any-, Bambou –amb dues de primer any–, Caramelles – amb dues de primer any–, Boavi –amb dues de primer any–, Caramellita –amb tres de segon any–,Plume –amb una de segon any–, Nheu –amb tres de primer any–, Fadeta –amb una cria de primer any-, i Patoune i una darrera óssa, sense nom, que no tenen cries). El 2016 s’ha aconseguit una fita històrica entre la població d’óssos als Pirineus catalans des de la seva reintroducció, amb el naixement de 10 cries.






Imatge d'un mascle jove, probablement Pepito, captada el passat 18 de març al terme municipal de Lladorre (Pallars Sobirà) pel mètode del trampeig fotogràfic.


*Els moviments de Goiat*
Goiat ha hivernat durant 107 dies –del 28 de novembre de 2016 al 16 de març de 2017–. Durant aquests tres mesos i mig, l’ós s’ha despertat diverses vegades i ha fet alguna sortida de no més de 100 metres de distància de la cova que ocupava, situada a la Vall de Varradòs (Aran), a més 2.300 metres d’altitud, en una zona sense vegetació i totalment coberta per la neu.
Un cop s’ha posat en marxa ja ha recorregut tota la vall i ara es dirigeix cap a d’altres zones d’Aran. Tot sembla indicar que està buscant carronyes per augmentar ràpidament els quilos que ha perdut durant la hivernació, aproximadament un terç del seu pes. Ben aviat començarà l’època de zel i cercarà, de forma més que probable, femelles per copular. Goiat està permanentment controlat gràcies al collar emissor que se li va col·locar abans d’alliberar-lo als Pirineus i que permet l’equip especial de seguiment conèixer els seus moviments, hàbits i costums.








*Un seguiment exhaustiu*
La resta d’óssos es controlen a través del seguiment de les evidències de pas. El 2016 s’han obtingut 809 dades a Catalunya, repartides en 205 mostres de pèls; 359 contactes fotogràfics amb sistemes automàtics de fotografia, amb 4299 instantànies; 63 contactes de vídeo de sistemes automàtics, amb 358 gravacions; 47 observacions; 87 excrements; 3 evidències d’alimentació (un formiguer depredat, una pedra aixecada i una observació d’alimentació de presa); i 19 petjades. 

*Impacte sobre la ramaderia i l’apicultura*
Durant l’any passat es van produir 33 atacs sobre la ramaderia i l’apicultura atribuïts als óssos, vuit al Pallars i 25 a l’Aran, i s’han obert 37 expedients d’indemnització. La Generalitat de Catalunya ha indemnitzat, o indemnitzarà, aquests danys per un import de 9.332 euros.
A través del projecte Piroslife, s’estan realitzant diferents accions per a la prevenció d’atacs. A banda del pagament dels danys ocasionats, existeix un programa de suport a ramaders i propietaris de ramats en règim extensiu de muntanya perquè agrupin els seus ramats com a mesura efectiva de protecció i de vigilància quan pasturen en zones amb presència d’ós bru. S’han contractat pastors i ajudants de pastors d’ovelles i cabres, vaquers i eguassers per controlar i supervisar els animals a muntanya i també es duu a terme la col·locació, el control i el manteniment de vailets elèctrics instal·lats per protegir les arnes d’explotacions apícoles contra possibles predacions.

*Coexistència entre sectors*
Les actuacions encaminades a afavorir la coexistència amb aquest sector són un dels eixos principals del projecte. Representen, aproximadament, un 40% del pressupost del Piroslife, és a dir, més d'un milió d'euros, majoritàriament per al Pallars Sobirà i la Val d’Aran. Es tracta de donar suport a la conservació de l’ós bru com a element de recuperació de la biodiversitat, però també com a element dinamitzador, fent efectiva la coexistència amb els habitants del territori, donant-los suport per compatibilitzar les seves activitats amb la presència del plantígrad i fomentant, com a producte turístic, la visita del seu hàbitat i reconeixent, així, la bona qualitat ambiental de la zona.
El Piroslife està plantejat per implementar una sèrie de mesures i accions que permetin consolidar el futur de l’ós bru en un entorn favorable i generar productes i sistemes que puguin ser exportats a la resta del Pirineu i a d’altres zones d’Europa. El projecte es considera clau per a la dinamització econòmica del territori aprofitant l'atractiu i les potencialitats que pot generar la fauna salvatge i el patrimoni natural per al turisme i d'altres sectors. Entre les diferents accions que s’estan duent a terme destaquen les relatives al foment de la coexistència entre l’ós bru i la ramaderia extensiva –amb bestiar oví, caprí, equí i vaquí– i l’apicultura de muntanya; la conservació i millora de l’hàbitat; l’educació ambiental; la comunicació i la formació; i la diversificació genètica.
El projecte, d’altra banda, està contribuint a fomentar l’ocupació en el sector ramader local mitjançant la contractació de pastors, ajudants de pastor i vaquers, alguns dels quals s’han format a l’escola de pastors de Catalunya. D’aquesta manera, s’està recuperant la feina de pastor d’alta muntanya en aquest sector del Pirineu on gairebé s’havia perdut.

*Nova cabana de pastor a Boldís*
Enguany està prevista la construcció d’una nova cabana de pastor a la zona de Boldís, a Lladorre (Pallars Sobirà), on l’any passat se’n va cremar una impulsada per Acció Natura. La construcció serà del mateix format que la que va promoure l’any passat el Departament de Territori i Sostenibilitat a Salau, a la muntanya de Bonabé, també dins el Parc Natural de l’Alt Pirineu, amb criteris d’eficiència energètica i amb gran part de la fusta de pi negre procedent del mateix Parc. El refugi donarà protecció i confort al pastor, contractat pel projecte Piroslife per vigilar el ramat oví de diferents ramaders quan pasturen a l’estiu en una zona amb presència continuada d’óssos.
També es preveu dur a terme plantacions d’arbres fruiters i arbustos de muntanya en les zones on es detecti la necessitat de millorar la connectivitat de l’hàbitat de l’ós bru, una acció liderada per la Fundació Oso Pardo, amb la col·laboració de Forestal Catalana i els altres socis del projecte.

http://premsa.gencat.cat/pres_fsvp/...9906/ca/ossos-pirineu-desperten-hivernacio.do


- Segunda noticia, esta no tan positiva, de una zona más cercana a Portugal:

*Aparece una cría de oso muerta en Somiedo*
*Unos senderistas encontraron el cadáver del joven plantígrado en La Llamera*

Oviedo, M. G. S. 02.04.2017 | 20:57
​Miembros de la Guardería del Medio Natural, adscritos a la Patrulla Oso, *han recogido esta tarde una cría de oso hallada muerta en el concejo de Somiedo*, en La Llamera. El cadáver, *encontrado por unos senderistas* que se pusieron en contacto con el 112, fue trasladado a dependencias de la Consejería de Desarrollo Rural y Recursos Naturales para realizarle la necropsia. *Se trata de un osezno nacido este año* y los expertos no creen que se trate de un ataque infanticidio, aunque insisten que habrá que esperar a conocer los resultados de la necropsia.




Se trata del segundo cadáver de oso hallado en lo que va de año. *El anterior fue encontrado el 8 de febrero en Moal* (Cangas del Narcea). El ejemplar, adulto, estaba en avanzado estado de descomposición: tan sólo se conservaba, prácticamente intactos por el frío, la cabeza y los pies. *También en Moal unos excursionistas localizaron el pasado mes de septiembre a un plantígrado*, que la necropsia confirmó que murió tras recibir un disparo. El Servicio de Protección de la Naturaleza (Seprona) continúa con las investigaciones para identificar al autor de los hechos.






http://www.lne.es/asturias/2017/04/02/aparece-cria-oso-muerta-somiedo/2083399.html


----------



## belem (7 Abr 2017 às 15:17)

Obrigado pelas informações.

Então a população ocidental continua a aumentar?


----------



## Pek (8 Abr 2017 às 12:42)

belem disse:


> Obrigado pelas informações.
> 
> Então a população ocidental continua a aumentar?



De nada!

Este año aún no se han ofrecido datos de los censos, pero la tendencia en los últimos años es realmente buena:





La población total cantábrica se estima en una horquilla comprendida entre los 230 y los 260 animales, de los que entre 190 y 220 corresponderían a la subpoblación occidental (la más cercana a Portugal) y al menos 40 a la oriental. Con toda la precaución del mundo, la cosa, con sus sombras y puntos oscuros, va bastante bien.


----------



## Pek (21 Abr 2017 às 20:34)

*Hallados dos osos muertos en la reserva de Muniellos*
*Los animales fueron encontrados en el rio por un vecino. Los ecologistas apuntan al veneno como posible causa de la muerte de estos dos animales en la reserva asturiana. La administración no descarta ninguna hipótesis a la espera de la necropsia*




Cadena SER

PABLO MONTES
Asturias
21/04/2017 - 15:44 h. CEST

Dos osos adultos han aparecido muertos en un río cercano a la localidad asturiana de Cangas del Narcea, en el entorno de la reserva natural de Muniellos. Fueron encontrados por un vecino que alertó a las autoridades; ya han levantado los cadáveres y en las próximas horas se realizarán las necropsias para determinar la causa de la muerte. Con la muerte de estos dos ejemplares ya son cuatro los osos muertos en circunstancias no naturales en los últimos seis meses, cinco en el último año.

La Coordinadora Ecoloxista de Asturias apunta al veneno como posible causa del fallecimiento de estos animales, aunque tampoco pueden descartar ninguna hipótesis. El portavoz de la coordinadora, Fructuoso Pontigo explica a la SER que, si bien podría tratarse del desenlace de una pelea entre machos porque nos encontramos en época de celo, los animales han sido encontrados muy cerca uno de otro - algo que no sucede en las peleas aunque los dos osos mueran- y que no presentaban heridas ni signos de violencia. Además, añaden, cuando un animal ingiere veneno suele acercarse al rio para beber agua y calmar el dolor que le produce la sustancia. Los ecologistas piden contundencia al gobierno de asturias y a la administración cuya actuación consideran laxa. "Se están tomando muy pocas medidas contra el furtivismo, ya han muerto previamente osos por disparos y no se ha encontrado a ningún responsable". Además, solicitan a las autoridades que inspeccionen los alrededores a este lugar para averiguar si hay más cadáveres y cebos envenenados, si finalmente se comprueba que murieron a causa del veneno

También en declaraciones a la SER, el alcalde de Cangas del Narcea- concejo al que pertenece el lugar en el que han sido encontrados los dos plantígrados- Jose Victor Rodríguez pide prudencia y asegura que el gobierno no descarta ninguna hipótesis. Hasta ese lugar se han desplazado varios equipos con unidades caninas para rastrear un posible veneno. No comparte la postura de los ecologistas porque, dice, la administración actúa con contundencia y los protocolos son los adecuados. Ahora será la investigación de los veterinarios del SERIDA la que determine, tras la necropsia y el análisis toxicológico, las causas de la muerte de estos animales protegidos.

http://cadenaser.com/emisora/2017/04/21/radio_asturias/1492782243_549181.html

Más información:
http://fapas.es/index.php/fapas-hoy/1057-aparecen-dos-nuevos-osos-muertos-en-cangas-del-narcea
http://www.ecoticias.com/naturaleza...e-la-muerte-de-los-osos-del-entorno-Muniellos
http://lavozdeltrubia.es/2017/04/21...-de-narcea-dispara-las-alarmas-de-furtivismo/


----------



## trevinca (6 Jun 2017 às 15:16)

Fai um ano um urso foi visto em Borboras (Ourense), perto da provincia de Pontevedra, e outro em Ribas de Sil (Ourense). 

*Avistado un oso nunha aldea do concello ourensán de Boborás*
Publicado o 26/04/2016 14:17 
TELEVISIÓN DE GALICIA

Ao mismo tempo um pequeno urso foi visto perTo da cidade de Santiago de Compostela, em Bertamiráns. Hai video

*Aparece un oso en Bertamiráns*
Publicado o 29/04/2016 13:23

TELEVISIÓN DE GALICIA


----------



## trevinca (7 Jun 2017 às 21:50)

Boborás, perto de O Carballiño, a uns 20 kms de Melgaço.... Nos montes do interior de Ourense, Pontevedra e Lugo. Está próximo de vostedes


----------



## Minhometeo (7 Jun 2017 às 22:59)

Exclente noticia!

Felizmente muitos animais outrora extintos estao a ocupar os seus antigos territorios na Peninsula Iberica .

Muito interessante a reocupacao territorial do urso ,animal que simpatizo particularmente .

Penso que o regresso do urso a Portugal esta iminente ,alias e bem possivel que ja tenha regressado ,percorrendo ainda que de forma esporadica , algum terreno da Serra da Peneda ou do Montesinho .

Ao que parece ,sera um regresso apos uma curta ausencia ,pois estudos recentes mostraram uma forte possibilidade do urso pardo ainda ter percorrido as montanhas do NO   nos anos 50 do seculo xx .

E o local ideal para o regresso do urso pardo e mesmo a Serra da Peneda ,o ultimo local onde tera sido avistado o ultimo urso .

Ainda ha pouco tempo fiz uma longa caminhada na Serra da Peneda . Ainda e uma zona algo remota ,com amplos vales e encostas de muito dificil acesso ,felizmente ainda pouco visitada e com amplos bosques de carvalhos e muita agua .Tem um habitat ainda com uma boa capacidade para o regresso do urso .


----------



## MSantos (8 Jun 2017 às 14:26)

Minhometeo disse:


> Exclente noticia!
> 
> (...) E o local ideal para o regresso do urso pardo e mesmo a Serra da Peneda ,o ultimo local onde tera sido avistado o ultimo urso. (...)



Discordo neste ponto, acho que o local mais provável será a zona oriental do Parque Natural de Montesinho (Zona da Lombada), fica mais próximo das populações selvagens espanholas e é uma vasta área praticamente desabitada de espaços florestais e áreas abertas de matos, onde já prolifera o corço, o veado e o lobo.


----------



## Minhometeo (8 Jun 2017 às 18:57)

MSantos disse:


> Discordo neste ponto, acho que o local mais provável será a zona oriental do Parque Natural de Montesinho (Zona da Lombada), fica mais próximo das populações selvagens espanholas e é uma vasta área praticamente desabitada de espaços florestais e áreas abertas de matos, onde já prolifera o corço, o veado e o lobo.



O Montesinho e um tesouro natural ,sem duvida .

Mas a regiao da Peneda / Planalto de Castro Laboreiro tem tambem um enorme potencial natural . Tem tambem uma populacao de lobo consolidada e uma boa comunidade de corcos . E ,na minha opiniao ,a regiao do Parque Nacional da Peneda - Geres onde estao mais bem preservadas as suas carateristicas naturais .

E tem tambem um corredor praticamente direto , um corredor natural , aos Montes Cantabricos . E , se nao me engano , um ramo do urso pardo tem vindo a expandir - se naquela direcao .


----------



## MSantos (8 Jun 2017 às 19:31)

Minhometeo disse:


> O Montesinho e um tesouro natural ,sem duvida .
> 
> Mas a regiao da Peneda / Planalto de Castro Laboreiro tem tambem um enorme potencial natural . Tem tambem uma populacao de lobo consolidada e uma boa comunidade de corcos . E ,na minha opiniao ,a regiao do Parque Nacional da Peneda - Geres onde estao mais bem preservadas as suas carateristicas naturais .
> 
> E tem tambem um corredor praticamente direto , um corredor natural , aos Montes Cantabricos . E , se nao me engano , um ramo do urso pardo tem vindo a expandir - se naquela direcao .



Algumas áreas do Parque Nacional da Peneda-Geres estão de facto muito melhor preservadas do que em Montesinho, no entanto a questão da proximidade pode ditar que Montesinho se "antecipe" na chagada do urso, dado que do lado espanhol a área de habitat favorável é muito grande e não está assim tão longe dos territórios actualmente ocupados pela espécie.

De qualquer forma penso que será uma questão de tempo até se começarem a ouvir falar de relatos de avistamento, seja no Geres ou em Montesinho.


----------



## Brigantia (16 Ago 2017 às 16:22)

Um biólogo do Centro do Lobo de Sanábria, com quem tive oportunidade de falar durante algum tempo, diz que com um grau muito elevado de certeza que um urso pardo esteve muito perto de Rihonor de Castilla em 2012, ou seja, a poucos metros da fronteira de Portugal.

Não existem registos fotográficos da ocorrência mas segundo os indícios recolhidos os quais incluem a conversa pessoal com a habitante da aldeia que avistou o urso são para ele fortíssimos indícios da presença de um urso bem perto da fronteira com Portugal nesse ano.

A ser verdade era uma grande notícia e neste momento já ninguém pode garantir que nos últimos anos nenhum urso nos tenha visitado…


----------



## Brigantia (18 Ago 2017 às 09:59)

*La población de osas cantábricas con crías recupera su área de distribución primitiva*



*La población de oso pardo se estabiliza en la cordillera Cantábrica*
*El censo elaborado por Castilla y León, Asturias, Cantabria y Asturias cifra entre 260 y 270 la población de ejemplares en la zona montañosa. En 2016 se censaron 40 osas con 67 crías, que viven sobre todo en la zona occidental.*


----------



## MSantos (18 Ago 2017 às 10:39)

Brigantia disse:


> *La población de osas cantábricas con crías recupera su área de distribución primitiva*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seja bem-vindo de novo Brigantia! Há muito que não andava por cá pelo MeteoPT!


----------



## Pek (18 Ago 2017 às 16:55)

*LA OSA CHITA SE HA RECUPERADO*
*Después de haber caído en una trampa, un  cable de acero, la osa Chita ha sido seguida por el FAPAS durante varios años.*


Marcaje en puntos de contacto. Día 16 de agosto en Asturias:

*LA COMUNICACIÓN ENTRE LOS OSOS*
*Como en otras muchas especies, los osos necesitan comunicarse entre ellos*

Osas con crías en los últimos años:


----------



## Pek (5 Out 2017 às 10:57)

Evolución del número de osas con crías en la Cordillera Cantábrica desde el año 2000







Distribución de las osas con crías en la Cordillera Cantábrica en 2016 (huellas) en el marco de la distribución consolidada de la especie en la zona (área coloreada):






Fuente: Fundación Oso Pardo


----------



## Pek (13 Out 2017 às 16:34)

Acoso a un oso pardo en León. Copio el texto íntegro:

" Hemos recibido un vídeo que recoge esa otra cara de las actividades de observación de fauna amenazada que suele ocultarse, aunque son situaciones relativamente frecuentes. Los hechos sucedieron hace poco en el Alto Sil leonés, donde hacía días se estaban viendo varios osos en un lugar de fácil acceso para el público sin que la guardería de la Junta de Castilla y León haya hecho nada por prevenir este tipo de situaciones. Tampoco ayuda a evitar este tipo de "botellones" oseros artículos como el públicado hace unos días en La Vanguardia (ver entrada anterior) donde personal de la Fundación Oso Pardo aparecía en una fotografía haciendo una espera en un lugar tan peculiar y fácilmente identificable como es éste. El efecto llamada estaba servido y al final se ha dado una situación lamentable en la que decenas de personas persiguen a un oso para conseguir la ansiada foto con la que hinchar su ego y alardear ante los amigos y en las redes sociales. No hubiera sido raro que ante semejante acoso el oso hubiese atacado a alguien e incluso se pudo haber provocado un accidente de tráfico con consecuencias fatales para el oso o los conductores que pasaban por allí. Además de estos efectos evidentes, se está contibuyendo a cambiar el comportamiento innato del animal, que es evitar a la especie humana. Cualquier día habrá una desgracia y entonces la culpa será del oso, se hablará de osos problemáticos y se olvidarán este tipo de actividades que se estan llevando a cabo sin ningún tipo de control, restricción o sanción por parte de las administraciones competentes, sin olvidar el papel de la prensa que habitualmente proporciona información sobre este tipo de enclaves importantes para la fauna amenazada sin la menor prudencia."


----------



## Kodiak (24 Nov 2017 às 17:10)

Caros

Só para informar que nos próximos dias 29 de Novembro e 1 de Dezembro vai decorrer em Lisboa e no Porto, respectivamente, lançamento do livro sobre o Urso-pardo em Portugal.


----------



## belem (25 Nov 2017 às 15:08)

Interessante, e espero que esse livro saiba dar conta da situação do urso-pardo junto à fronteira entre Portugal e Espanha.


----------



## Kodiak (27 Nov 2017 às 00:23)

Situação actual? Ou antiga? Situação actual: não há ursos perto da fronteira, quando muito poderá chegar um ou outro a poucas dezenas de Km da fronteira.Sempre com o risco de ser atropelado. Antiga: último urso morto em Portugal: Dezembro de 1843, na Mourela, actual Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês durante uma batida ali realizada.


----------



## belem (27 Nov 2017 às 10:33)

Kodiak disse:


> Situação actual? Ou antiga? Situação actual: não há ursos perto da fronteira, quando muito poderá chegar um ou outro a poucas dezenas de Km da fronteira.Sempre com o risco de ser atropelado. Antiga: último urso morto em Portugal: Dezembro de 1843, na Mourela, actual Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês durante uma batida ali realizada.



Aconselho-o a ler o que tem sido postado neste tópico.


----------



## Kodiak (27 Nov 2017 às 15:37)

Obrigado. Na verdade não tenho andado muito por estes lados. Tenho andado um pouco ocupado com a preparação de um livro. Mas, também tenho andado atento à evolução da população do urso! E de outros animais.. De qualquer das formas já fiz aquilo que pretendia. Como este fórum também trata do urso, fica aqui o anúncio do lançamento de uma publicação sobre o animal.. Abraço


----------



## Ursus1900 (27 Nov 2017 às 18:32)

Kodiak disse:


> Obrigado. Na verdade não tenho andado muito por estes lados. Tenho andado um pouco ocupado com a preparação de um livro. Mas, também tenho andado atento à evolução da população do urso! E de outros animais.. De qualquer das formas já fiz aquilo que pretendia. Como este fórum também trata do urso, fica aqui o anúncio do lançamento de uma publicação sobre o animal.. Abraço



Cumprimentos a todos.


Aproveito, desde já, para frisar que nada me move contra os autores. Pelo contrário, pude falar duas vezes com um deles, no Gerês, e considero uma pessoa amabilíssima.


Pessoalmente, a notícia do livro caiu-me que nem uma bomba. Isto porque estou há anos a recolher informações sobre o urso para um futuro livro. Naturalmente que conheço perfeitamente o registo do urso abatido em 2 de dezembro de 1843 no lugar do Sapateiro, Mourela – Tourém e que surge na Revista Universal Lisbonense. Por exemplo, sei perfeitamente quem é o autor da mesma notícia mas como surge com iniciais não irei dar pérolas.

Reitero este dado para que, caso saia um 2º livro sobre a espécie, não haja dúvidas que não há – nem nunca o fiz ou farei – plágio de fontes (isto é, usar uma fonte de primeira mão, como se decorresse de investigação, mas já referida noutro trabalho). Como esta fonte, embora desconheça o conteúdo do livro, estou certo que todas as referências do mesmo são do meu conhecimento e já as possuo há muitos anos. É que um trabalho de investigação tem que se lhe diga.

Não cheguei ainda a publicar o livro sobre o urso por contingências várias: pontas soltas, tempo e dinheiro.

Não irei ao lançamento por total impossibilidade. Iria com todo o gosto caso me fosse possível.


E não. Não sou do CIBIO.


Parabéns aos autores por se terem antecipado e lançado o primeiro livro sobre o urso em Portugal.


Já agora, um pequeníssimo reparo. Embora sugestivo, o título e capa (ideia subjacente) do livro assemelham-se tremendamente ao livro do Eugeni Casanova “Crónica de un extermínio. El Oso Pardo De los Pirineos” de 2002.


----------



## belem (27 Nov 2017 às 22:12)

Obrigado Kodiak, fizestes bem.

Eu ainda não li o livro, mas se só indica como último registo o evento da Mourela (1843) e se não fala da presença dos ursos-pardos, durante os séculos XX e XXI na Sanabria, Culebra e afins, também não me vou dar ao trabalho de o ler (e ainda mais, se não fizer uma análise (mesmo que por alto) sobre que regiões em Portugal podem albergar o urso).
Penso que até já existem publicações que nos respondem de forma aceitável a estas questões, portanto se este novo livro, não adianta nada sobre este assunto tão importante e não faz sequer menção ao que já foi publicado, então sinceramente não vejo porque motivo o devo ler (sinceramente, espero estar enganado).

Posso explicar melhor esta minha posição: tendo em conta a recente relativa proximidade de ursos-pardos em relação à fronteira com Portugal (ainda que ocasional ou talvez não tão ocasional...), a ser verdade a minha suspeita, é pena que não se tenha feito uma menção em relação a esse facto, sobretudo tendo em conta que um urso-pardo pode percorrer facilmente essa distância (até ao nosso país) em poucos dias (ou excepcionalmente em 2 dias)...
Portanto, já ninguém pode garantir, que os ursos-pardos, nem que seja temporariamente, não tenham atravessado já a fronteira ou até que não andem já mesmo por Portugal...
A barreira «psicológica» que a A52 causa em algumas mentes, penso que é baseada em um desconhecimento sobre como realmente é esta autoestrada (assunto este já abordado aqui neste tópico) e acho que existem casos relativamente recentes, de ursos que ultrapassaram esta «barreira».
Claro que a presença da auto-estrada provavelmente não ajuda, mas também não creio que seja decisiva...


----------



## belem (27 Nov 2017 às 22:32)

Já agora deixo aqui:


----------



## Ursus1900 (27 Nov 2017 às 23:26)

Kodiak disse:


> Obrigado. Na verdade não tenho andado muito por estes lados. Tenho andado um pouco ocupado com a preparação de um livro. Mas, também tenho andado atento à evolução da população do urso! E de outros animais.. De qualquer das formas já fiz aquilo que pretendia. Como este fórum também trata do urso, fica aqui o anúncio do lançamento de uma publicação sobre o animal.. Abraço




Não vou entrar nem alimentar polémicas.


Para que o Kodiak saiba, não tenho nada a ver com o “belem”, muito menos me revejo no que menciona após o meu post. É que pode dar uma ideia errada e não quero que transpareça o que nunca intuí.


Aliás, se não fossem as mentiras colocadas por esse membro, estou em crer que o seu livro jamais teria saído agora. Isto porque (e não foi o único autor português que beneficiou disso), apanharam um grande impulso (“beberam informação” – informação essa que eu estava a par) resultado da entrada, a certa altura, dos espanhóis neste tópico (Piñeiro Maceiras incluído. Já o posso mencionar pois o sr “belem” colocou um mapa cujo autor é o próprio advogado espanhol) terem entrado nesta farsa deste tópico (repito: quem foram os investigadores amigos do belém que lhe garantiram que a espécie tinha regressado a Portugal? Isto em 2009. Pois, não existem. Conheço-os a todos por nome. Por isso... Onde estão os fabulosos resultados e dados da ida desse mesmo sr “belem” a Montesinho averiguar a presença da espécie? Era em maio, não era? De que ano? Pois. E um sem número de surrealidades com o intuito de obter informações).


Peço desculpa mas não irei responder ao sr “belem”. ~Muito menos comentar as suas fabulosas divagações (caso contrário já o teria feito há 8 anos atrás). Fico-me por aqui.


Admito que estou mais do que amargurado com o facto de não ter publicado ainda o livro sobre o urso em Portugal. Como referi, irei fazê-lo mesmo que a maior parte das referências sejam, indubitavelmente, as mesmas. Posso provar que as possuía muito antes da saída do livro que é autor em parceria com o jornalista Paulo Caetano. Como mero exemplo, o “Kodiak” chegou a escrever neste tópico acerca do urso do “Argote” como sendo o último. À época, já eu conhecia a referência de 1843 há anos. A da caçada em Montesinho também. Etc, etc. Como referi, não faço plágio de fontes (referências já saídas noutros trabalhos e que são apresentadas como fruto de investigação. Se desconhecesse alguma referência que obtivesse num artigo/livro, referia sempre que já tinha saído em “Nome(Ano)”. Será um livro diferente, seguramente. Modéstia à parte, o seu livro não terá mais informação do que a que possuo (lobos e linces incluídos). Terá a maior parte do que tenho mas a análise será garantidamente diferente. Muito embora, exceptuando o capítulo do Zoo no Palácio Real (não o iria – nem vou - incluir esse tema, como capítulo, no meu livro porque me teria de deslocar uma larga temporada a Lisboa, algo que não irei fazer), a minha estrutura/capítulos que tenho elaborada há anos inclua tudo o que pude ver no seu índice).


Finalizando, bem sei que deveria ter publicado uma “short note” há anos para assegurar a referência de 1843. Não fiz por achar que teria tempo de publicá-la no livro. Só que este tópico descambou com a entrada dos Espanhóis e aguçou o interesse a um par de portugueses. Passando esta fase pessoal de bastante trabalho, tê-lo-ei de começar a equacionar (as short notes), caso contrário, vou levar com mais e mais rigorosos trabalhos de investigação.


P.S. – Sou bastante frontal e directo, por muito que possa transparecer algum narcisismo que não o tenho nem nunca o tive. Esse, existe no CIBIO (não, nunca no Chico! No outro, que o Kodiak conhece. Posso-lhe garantir que é a pessoa mais mal formada que alguém poderá, alguma vez, conhecer). Não me desviando mais, votos de excelentes diálogos.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Zarb (27 Nov 2017 às 23:58)

Kodiak disse:


> Caros
> 
> Só para informar que nos próximos dias 29 de Novembro e 1 de Dezembro vai decorrer em Lisboa e no Porto, respectivamente, lançamento do livro sobre o Urso-pardo em Portugal.



Há coisas que não percebo... com tantos fins-de-semana no ano, porquê escolher os fins-de-semana prolongados quando Lisboa/Porto esvaziam mais?

Se ao menos a apresentação do livro ainda fosse no Minho ou em Trás-os-Montes, ainda percebia. Assim não percebo.


----------



## Kodiak (28 Nov 2017 às 00:09)

Acho os comentários do Ursus 1900 e do Belem perfeitamente surrealistas! E como tal nem vou comentar. Apenas dois pequenos apontamentos: ao Ursus 1900 quero dizer que, a partir de agora, vou estar à espreita de livros sobre fauna que sejam interessantes para depois escrever um sobre o mesmo tema dizendo que já tinha os dados mas que não consegui publicá-los por falta de tempo e dinheiro. Ao Belem: é perfeitamente caricato  a recusa em ler um livro só porque ele não vai ao encontro dos nossos desejos. 
abraços


----------



## belem (28 Nov 2017 às 00:40)

Ursus1900 disse:


> Não vou entrar nem alimentar polémicas.
> 
> 
> Para que o Kodiak saiba, não tenho nada a ver com o “belem”, muito menos me revejo no que menciona após o meu post. É que pode dar uma ideia errada e não quero que transpareça o que nunca intuí.
> ...



Primeiro que tudo, acho que devia deixar de andar a fazer acusações falsas e à pressão (onde estão as mentiras que você diz que eu proferi?), que em nada contribuem para o maior conhecimento sobre este tema.
E desde quando me foi garantido que a espécie tinha regressado em Portugal (em 2009) ou que eu disse que ia averiguar a existência da espécie a Montesinho? E quais são esses sem numero de surrealidades?
Eu até, muito provavelmente, tenho muito menos interesses neste assunto que você (pelo menos tendo em conta as suas intervenções, desde que entrou aqui no forum).
Quanto ao mapa, já foi colocado aqui no tópico. há uns anos atrás e foi feito por Joaquin José de Paz Martinez...



Ursus1900 disse:


> Peço desculpa mas não irei responder ao sr “belem”. ~Muito menos comentar as suas fabulosas divagações (caso contrário já o teria feito há 8 anos atrás). Fico-me por aqui.



Mas desde quando eu me dirigi a si?
E quais são essas fabulosas divagações? Pode mencioná-las? Pode ser que até me tenha enganado com alguma coisa e esteja a ferir susceptibilidades (caminho pelo qual nunca quereria enveredar).
Ninguém aqui é perfeito e estamos aqui para partilhar informação e para aprender uns com os outros (por vezes mais, por vezes menos...).



Kodiak disse:


> Ao Belem: é perfeitamente caricato  a recusa em ler um livro só porque ele não vai ao encontro dos nossos desejos.



Só tenho pena (a ser verdade, como eu já disse) como é que havendo tanta conversa e publicação  (e não só aqui no forum, obviamente) sobre a possibilidade de regresso do urso-pardo ao nosso país (alimentada pela recente expansão da população ocidental do urso-pardo até zonas próximas da fronteira), como é que um livro, supostamente tão recente e idóneo, com o título «O urso pardo em Portugal», não aborda esse assunto...É que até do ponto de vista da conservação ambiental, isso é algo lamentável.
É como se o livro tivesse sido escrito dentro de uma cápsula, longe da realidade e do que se passa realmente com o urso-pardo ibérico.


----------



## Ursus1900 (28 Nov 2017 às 11:42)

Kodiak disse:


> Acho os comentários do Ursus 1900 e do Belem perfeitamente surrealistas! E como tal nem vou comentar. Apenas dois pequenos apontamentos: ao Ursus 1900 quero dizer que, a partir de agora, vou estar à espreita de livros sobre fauna que sejam interessantes para depois escrever um sobre o mesmo tema dizendo que já tinha os dados mas que não consegui publicá-los por falta de tempo e dinheiro. Ao Belem: é perfeitamente caricato  a recusa em ler um livro só porque ele não vai ao encontro dos nossos desejos.
> abraços




Estimado Kodiak,


Dado o teor do seu comentário, insinuando que vou copiar o seu livro, não posso deixar passar a acusação em claro.


Quando refere: “ao Ursus 1900 quero dizer que, a partir de agora, vou estar à espreita de livros sobre fauna que sejam interessantes para depois escrever um sobre o mesmo tema dizendo que já tinha os dados mas que não consegui publicá-los por falta de tempo e dinheiro”.


Insinua que vou copiar dados. Acha estranho que, investigações diferentes cheguem às mesmas fontes escritas? Ou os Foros, memórias Paroquiais e Códices de Pincães (etc etc) estão ao dispor de apenas um autor? Inclusive dados da Galiza, por exemplo. Há monopólio de fontes escritas? Segundo a sua teoria, não poderia haver mais do que um livro/espécie. Como actualmente já estará mais familiarizado com a realidade editorial espanhola, quero crer que concordará que 10/20 livros por espécies icónicas não é nada de surreal. Reitero que tenho os meus dados obtidos bem anotados temporalmente. Ou julga que sou um “foreiro”/”blogger”/simples entusiasta ingénuo? Cheguei inclusive a ir a Madrid. Por isso, repudio e não admito que tente passar a ideia que tudo o que surgir após esse seu livro foi obtido com base no que vem no seu livro. Não o admito de maneira nenhuma. Posso prova-lo, tal e qual como já lhe fiz questão de mencionar.

Finalizando, o grande factor prendeu-se com pontas soltas, algo que numa investigação requer inclusive deslocações físicas e trabalho de “detective”. Isso gerido com a vida pessoal poderá ser complicado (não sou reformado como o Kodiak). Mas isso é algo que é escusado sequer referir e que saberá perfeitamente, dado o trabalho de investigação que efectuou segundo a sinopse do livro.


Quanto ao restante do seu comentário, estou perfeitamente de acordo consigo.


Cumprimentos


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2017 às 11:52)

Está a passar-me ao lado o porquê deste tópico se ter tornado numa "maquina de lavar de roupa suja", ainda para mais quando a sujaram noutros locais que não este... Se é para isso mais vale irem para outro lado! A restante malta que não tem a ver com as vossas questiúnculas agradece! 

Aqui no MeteoPT pretende-se uma conversa saudável sobre este e todos os outros temas repartidos por todos os tópicos, sem quezílias e ressabiamentos!


----------



## Ursus1900 (28 Nov 2017 às 12:15)

Kodiak disse:


> Acho os comentários do Ursus 1900 e do Belem perfeitamente surrealistas! E como tal nem vou comentar. Apenas dois pequenos apontamentos: ao Ursus 1900 quero dizer que, a partir de agora, vou estar à espreita de livros sobre fauna que sejam interessantes para depois escrever um sobre o mesmo tema dizendo que já tinha os dados mas que não consegui publicá-los por falta de tempo e dinheiro. Ao Belem: é perfeitamente caricato  a recusa em ler um livro só porque ele não vai ao encontro dos nossos desejos.
> abraços




Para finalizar:

A título de exemplo, a referência do urso morto no Sapateiro, obtive-a, em formato digital, em 2013 sendo que já a possuía fisicamente há mais de um ano (2011). Pode confirmar, em anexo, a data do ficheiro (tive de fazer print screen do ficheiro e colocá-lo em pdf pois não consigo carregar ficheiros de imagens). Este exemplo é só para lhe dar um cheirinho.

Desde adolescente que me parecia impossível o último urso ter sido abatido em 1650. Aquando da minha primeira ida ao Gerês, a minha tese ganhou força. Ironicamente, o urso morto em Coucieiros em 1948 soube-o por si, no Gerês em 1993. Era eu um miúdo de 15 anos.


----------



## Ursus1900 (28 Nov 2017 às 12:16)

Zarb disse:


> Há coisas que não percebo... com tantos fins-de-semana no ano, porquê escolher os fins-de-semana prolongados quando Lisboa/Porto esvaziam mais?
> 
> Se ao menos a apresentação do livro ainda fosse no Minho ou em Trás-os-Montes, ainda percebia. Assim não percebo.



Apesar de parecer um pormenor, não deixa de ter razão, sem dúvida. Concordo plenamente


----------



## Ursus1900 (28 Nov 2017 às 12:25)

MSantos disse:


> Está a passar-me ao lado o porquê deste tópico se ter tornado numa "maquina de lavar de roupa suja", ainda para mais quando a sujaram noutros locais que não este... Se é para isso mais vale irem para outro lado! A restante malta que não tem a ver com as vossas questiúnculas agradece!
> 
> Aqui no MeteoPT pretende-se uma conversa saudável sobre este e todos os outros temas repartidos por todos os tópicos, sem quezílias e ressabiamentos!



Estimado MSantos,

Não lavei, não estou a lavar nem irei lavar roupa suja. Não a tenho. Pressinto que não interpretou correctamente o que mencionei.

Não tenho quezílias, nem ressabiamentos. Não se apoquente. Não irei alongar-me muito mais pois como referi, não dou pérolas, muito menos aqui como qualquer pessoa do ramo compreende perfeitamente.

Entendo o seu post muito embora não percebeu o cerne da questão. Em fóruns é normal pois há pessoas de distintos backgrounds.

Agradeço a sua preocupação para que o tema não se desvie (não se desviou, não se preocupe).

Cumprimentos


----------



## Kodiak (28 Nov 2017 às 13:30)

Ursus1900 disse:


> Estimado Kodiak,
> 
> 
> Dado o teor do seu comentário, insinuando que vou copiar o seu livro, não posso deixar passar a acusação em claro.
> ...


Ursus1900 (aliás FA). Não fiz insinuação nenhuma. A interpretação está errada. Desejo sinceramente que termines o teu trabalho e o publiques rapidamente. Ficamos todos a ganhar


----------



## Kodiak (28 Nov 2017 às 13:32)

MSantos disse:


> Está a passar-me ao lado o porquê deste tópico se ter tornado numa "maquina de lavar de roupa suja", ainda para mais quando a sujaram noutros locais que não este... Se é para isso mais vale irem para outro lado! A restante malta que não tem a ver com as vossas questiúnculas agradece!
> 
> Aqui no MeteoPT pretende-se uma conversa saudável sobre este e todos os outros temas repartidos por todos os tópicos, sem quezílias e ressabiamentos!


Concordo plenamente


----------



## Kodiak (28 Nov 2017 às 13:46)

MSantos disse:


> Está a passar-me ao lado o porquê deste tópico se ter tornado numa "maquina de lavar de roupa suja", ainda para mais quando a sujaram noutros locais que não este... Se é para isso mais vale irem para outro lado! A restante malta que não tem a ver com as vossas questiúnculas agradece!
> 
> Aqui no MeteoPT pretende-se uma conversa saudável sobre este e todos os outros temas repartidos por todos os tópicos, sem quezílias e ressabiamentos!


Concordo plenamente


belem disse:


> Primeiro que tudo, acho que devia deixar de andar a fazer acusações falsas e à pressão (onde estão as mentiras que você diz que eu proferi?), que em nada contribuem para o maior conhecimento sobre este tema.
> E desde quando me foi garantido que a espécie tinha regressado em Portugal (em 2009) ou que eu disse que ia averiguar a existência da espécie a Montesinho? E quais são esses sem numero de surrealidades?
> Eu até, muito provavelmente, tenho muito menos interesses neste assunto que você (pelo menos tendo em conta as suas intervenções, desde que entrou aqui no forum).
> Quanto ao mapa, já foi colocado aqui no tópico. há uns anos atrás e foi feito por Joaquin José de Paz Martinez...
> ...




Uma sugestão ao Belém : se não leu o livro (e recusa a ler) também não sabe o que lá vem escrito. Mas se tiver curiosidade (já vi que não é o seu forte) venha assistir à  apresentação e coloque as suas dúvidas. Ou em alternativa faça uma publicação com todos esses dados sobre os ursos de Cabrera/Montesinho. Ia ser interessante!


----------



## Kodiak (28 Nov 2017 às 13:49)

belem disse:


> Primeiro que tudo, acho que devia deixar de andar a fazer acusações falsas e à pressão (onde estão as mentiras que você diz que eu proferi?), que em nada contribuem para o maior conhecimento sobre este tema.
> E desde quando me foi garantido que a espécie tinha regressado em Portugal (em 2009) ou que eu disse que ia averiguar a existência da espécie a Montesinho? E quais são esses sem numero de surrealidades?
> Eu até, muito provavelmente, tenho muito menos interesses neste assunto que você (pelo menos tendo em conta as suas intervenções, desde que entrou aqui no forum).
> Quanto ao mapa, já foi colocado aqui no tópico. há uns anos atrás e foi feito por Joaquin José de Paz Martinez...
> ...



Uma sugestão ao Belém : se não leu o livro (e recusa a ler) também não sabe o que lá vem escrito. Mas se tiver curiosidade (já vi que não é o seu forte) venha assistir à apresentação e coloque as suas dúvidas. Ou em alternativa faça uma publicação com todos esses dados sobre os ursos de Cabrera/Montesinho. Ia ser interessante!


----------



## belem (28 Nov 2017 às 13:55)

Kodiak disse:


> Uma sugestão ao Belém : se não leu o livro (e recusa a ler) também não sabe o que lá vem escrito. Mas se tiver curiosidade (já vi que não é o seu forte) venha assistir à  apresentação e coloque as suas dúvidas. Ou em alternativa faça uma publicação com todos esses dados sobre os ursos de Cabrera/Montesinho. Ia ser interessante!



É a tal interpretação...Eu apenas disse que se o livro não fizer menção ao assunto que referi, então não tenho interesse em lê-lo, pois, para mim, pouco ou nada adianta em relação ao assunto (em termos de um panorama geográfico mais extenso (pois os ursos nunca andaram apenas em Espanha ou em Portugal)), de perspetivas futuras, de conservação, etc...).
O livro até pode ter interesse para outras pessoas (por diversas razões)...
Quanto à sua acusação relativamente à curiosidade, que diz não ser o meu forte, isso tanto me faz, porque você não me conhece de lado nenhum e porque quem me conhece bem, tem uma opinião radicalmente diferente da sua.
Quanto à sua sugestão, a mesma faço a qualquer autor que publique algo sobre este tema, pois é a verdade, que pretendemos e se possível o regresso deste fabuloso animal (nem que seja apenas em uma região), ao nosso país.


----------



## belem (28 Nov 2017 às 14:29)

http://elhuertodelpozo.blogspot.pt/2015/10/presencia-del-oso-en-sanabria.html

Mais, aconselho este pdf (presente no google): _«el oso pardo en las montañas zamoranas»_

E mais podia colocar aqui, mas agora não tenho tempo.

Penso que são dados interessantes e que poderiam dar azo a mais alguma investigação.


----------



## Ursus1900 (28 Nov 2017 às 14:42)

Kodiak disse:


> Ursus1900 (aliás FA). Não fiz insinuação nenhuma. A interpretação está errada. Desejo sinceramente que termines o teu trabalho e o publiques rapidamente. Ficamos todos a ganhar




Kodiak (aliás, MP),


Equivoca-se redondamente. Não sou o FA. Tive o cuidado de o referir por 2 vezes. Não leu bem um dos meus posts. Nem trabalhei ou trabalho com ele. E consigo falei circunstancialmente por três vezes no Gerês. Portanto, não nos conhecemos na realidade.

E concordo plenamente consigo: ficaremos todos a ganhar com um 2º livro. Não tenho, nem nunca tive, a mínima dúvida quanto a isso.

Apenas quis deixar para memória futura que, surgindo outro livro, não houve – nem haverá – qualquer plágio de fontes da minha parte. Estou há largos anos a recolher dados (anos esses que antecedem, em vastos anos, este tópico).

Portanto, não tenho nem nunca tive qualquer ressentimento em relação a si (como podia?). Apenas quis frisar e proteger a minha investigação. Dei-lhe o exemplo do urso do Sapateiro como poder-lhe-ia dar da “biblioteca” de informação que tenho. De Portugal e não só. Para que não restem dúvidas futuramente. Se porventura, tivesse algum dado por mim desconhecido (possível, naturalmente) terei todo o gosto em citá-lo. Agora: que não pensem que as fontes primárias históricas são pertença da primeira publicação. Como referi, provo que a totalidade das referências que temos em comum (lógico se pensarmos que abarcamos o mesmíssimo tema) foram obtidas por mim muito antes da publicação do seu livro. Portanto, a insinuação está aqui bem contestada. Sintetizando, somente quis defender a minha investigação. Nada mais. É que, como saberá, uma investigação rigorosa dá trabalho. “Sangue, Suor e Lágrimas”.


Uma vez mais, parabéns pelo livro. Como referi, infelizmente não poderei ir ao lançamento no Porto (muito menos em Lisboa). Caso contrário, apresentar-me-ia e teria todo o gosto em dialogar consigo.


----------



## Pek (28 Nov 2017 às 14:57)

Dos oseznos (crías de oso) grabados en la carretera La Lastra-Tudanca (Cantabria)


Ha habido bastante polémica con ello:
https://elpais.com/elpais/2017/11/28/mundo_animal/1511851123_045667.html


----------



## Kodiak (28 Nov 2017 às 15:22)

belem disse:


> http://elhuertodelpozo.blogspot.pt/2015/10/presencia-del-oso-en-sanabria.html
> 
> Mais, aconselho este pdf (presente no google): _«el oso pardo en las montañas zamoranas»_
> 
> ...


----------



## belem (28 Nov 2017 às 16:14)

Kodiak disse:


> E não tem!



Onde estão os estudos que indicam que algumas regiões de Portugal não têm condições para albergar uma pequena população de ursos-pardos?



Kodiak disse:


> Se entretanto as alterações climáticas não transformarem Portugal num pais mais seco e quente e deslocarem para norte o limite sul de distribuição dos carvalhais caducifólios. Que é o que me parece que está para suceder, Fantasias.......



E onde estão os estudos que dizem que os ursos-pardos precisam de bosques caducifólios para sobreviver?

Agradeço desde já esta oportunidade.


----------



## Kodiak (28 Nov 2017 às 16:34)

belem disse:


> Onde estão os estudos que indicam que algumas regiões de Portugal não têm condições para albergar uma pequena população de ursos-pardos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tenho estado a ler as mensagens deste tópico desde o início. Li metade mas o suficiente para comparar alguns destes membros (ALGUNS) a lunáticos em busca de discos voadores.


----------



## Kodiak (28 Nov 2017 às 18:16)

Ursus1900 disse:


> Kodiak (aliás, MP),
> 
> 
> Equivoca-se redondamente. Não sou o FA. Tive o cuidado de o referir por 2 vezes. Não leu bem um dos meus posts. Nem trabalhei ou trabalho com ele. E consigo falei circunstancialmente por três vezes no Gerês. Portanto, não nos conhecemos na realidade.
> ...



Obrigado e boa sorte


----------



## belem (28 Nov 2017 às 19:19)

Kodiak disse:


> Tenho estado a ler as mensagens deste tópico desde o início. Li metade mas o suficiente para comparar alguns destes membros (ALGUNS) a lunáticos em busca de discos voadores.



Tendo o Kodiak tanto interesse no urso-pardo, pensava que tinha lido tudo (ou as partes principais)...

Quanto a essas suas comparações pessoais, penso que as devia guardar para si, pois em nada servem para o objetivo deste tópico (decerto alguém também poderá pensar o mesmo de si ou do ursus1900, mas como já disse, são quezílias pessoais, que em nada contribuem para a progressão do conhecimento deste tema).

Muito resumidamente (porque o tempo é escasso) a ideia com que fico, é que o urso-pardo é até bastante generalista (até o vemos a entrar em cidades, para comer alimentos do lixo), em Espanha surge até perto de aldeias e no passado estendia-se de sul a norte de Portugal.
O que parece ser realmente importante, é a disponibilidade de alimentos, água e a necessidade de algum abrigo/sossego (em relação à influência humana (pelo menos na maior parte dos casos)).

A presença (ou não) de uma boa população de lobos, pode ajudar a determinar se uma certa área,  é propícia ou não, para a presença de ursos-pardos.

E depois também há a expansão de bosques que se verifica em certas zonas e o abandono dos campos, que podem ajudar à fixação da espécie (aspeto verificado em algumas zonas raianas e não só).

Convém referir o grande aumento verificado da população ocidental de urso-pardo:






Isto pode significar, maiores probabilidades dos ursos-pardos chegarem a Portugal.

Algumas fotos tiradas no Parque Natural de Montesinho e Serra da Nogueira:

















































O tal montesinho mediterrânico...


----------



## Ursus1900 (28 Nov 2017 às 21:02)

Kodiak disse:


> Tenho estado a ler as mensagens deste tópico desde o início. Li metade mas o suficiente para comparar alguns destes membros (ALGUNS) a lunáticos em busca de discos voadores.




100% de acordo. Começando no título do tópico. Embora tenha a mesma paixão que eu por fauna histórica e icónica, pessoalmente não perco tempo sequer a trocar impressões com quem não fala a mesma linguagem. Ou tinha/tem outras intenções. (Atente no post de abertura, Kodiak, e depois faça-lhe as perguntas que se impõem). Sem qualquer presunção ou juízo de valor. É factual. Aliás, nem é preciso ler metade.


Quanto às “quezílias pessoais” (não é para si Kodiak mas para um post posterior. Disse e mantenho que recuso-me a responder ou perder tempo com aquele iluminado, daí nem sequer clicar no referido post) é mais da mesma imberbialidade. Padece-se de um problema de interpretação do que é escrito. Não é só aqui. É geral.


P.S. – Novamente para si Kodiak: estou curioso, entre variadíssimos aspectos, em verificar os dados obtidos da análise da Chancelaria de D. Dinis (suponho que tenha demorado uns anitos). Por exemplo, é uma das minhas pontas soltas. Não chegaria um doutoramento sequer para uma análise paleográfica da mesma. Não necessita de responder. Irei aperceber-me deste pequeno item aquando da leitura do livro.


----------



## rozzo (28 Nov 2017 às 21:12)

Vai acabar por aqui a guerrinha pessoal ou de intelectos ou que quer que seja?
Há certamente mais espaços, a começar por MP dentro do fórum e muitas outras plataformas fora do fórum para andarem nisso...

Agradecemos que se cinjam ao assunto do tópico que frequentam sem esse tipo de discussões.
Obrigado


----------



## belem (28 Nov 2017 às 21:21)

Ursus1900 disse:


> 100% de acordo. Começando no título do tópico. Embora tenha a mesma paixão que eu por fauna histórica e icónica, pessoalmente não perco tempo sequer a trocar impressões com quem não fala a mesma linguagem. Ou tinha/tem outras intenções. (Atente no post de abertura, Kodiak, e depois faça-lhe as perguntas que se impõem). Sem qualquer presunção ou juízo de valor. É factual. Aliás, nem é preciso ler metade..



Mas aqui alguém disse que tem a certeza que há ursos a entrar em Portugal?
Eu acho que não existem para já provas (mas existem provas que sustentam a probabilidade tal poder acontecer). Portanto, quem diz que tem a certeza que tal não acontece, deve ser levado tão a sério, como quem diz que tem a certeza que tal acontece.
É um tema, que está perfeitamente em aberto, portanto.
E agradeço mais clareza, que é para as pessoas entenderem o que se fala.




Ursus1900 disse:


> Quanto às “quezílias pessoais” (não é para si Kodiak mas para um post posterior. Disse e mantenho que recuso-me a responder ou perder tempo com aquele iluminado, daí nem sequer clicar no referido post) é mais da mesma imberbialidade. Padece-se de um problema de interpretação do que é escrito. Não é só aqui. É geral.



O mesmo posso eu dizer de si (e eu tenho provas, ao contrário do meu caro, que fez várias acusações falsas contra mim), com a diferença que o Ursus1900, não tem a frontalidade de se dirigir a mim e pouco ou nada contribuiu para este tópico.
As mensagens que aqui deixou podia tê-las enviado em privado para o Kodiak.


----------



## belem (28 Nov 2017 às 21:34)

_«Trás-os-Montes é, no contexto nacional, um território que ainda mantém condições de preservação de habitats para espécies que em muitas regiões já desapareceram. Uma das espécies emblemáticas é o lobo ibérico que, no país, poderá contar com cerca de quatro centenas de animais, 90 por cento estão a norte do rio douro. Os dados foram fornecidos pelo departamento de Conservação da Natureza e Florestas do Norte.

O último censo nacional da espécie é de 2002/2003. A partir desses dados os serviços avançam uma estimativa populacional de cerca “200 a 400 animais”. No distrito de Bragança, os serviços consideram confirmada a presença de lobos a integrar 20 alcateias, admitindo a probabilidade de existirem ainda outras cinco alcateias, o que poderá representar a existência, neste território, de cerca de 120 lobos.
Um efeito da presença de lobos são os ataques, esporádicos ou mais intensos, a rebanhos.
Segundo os dados fornecidos pelo Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e Florestas, entre 2013 e 2016, os ataques têm vindo a decrescer, com perspectiva de, no fim do ano corrente, se situarem abaixo da centena, quando em 2013 terão atingido os 197.
O decréscimo parece ser consistente, com a evolução nos anos anteriores, quando em 2013 foram registados 197 ataques e em 2014 - 114.
A presença da espécie é sobretudo observada nas duas áreas protegidas do distrito de Bragança, os Parques Naturais de Montesinho e do Douro Internacional. São notórias as diferenças, considerando que os ataques comunicados chegam a ser sete e oito vezes mais no Douro Internacional do que no território afecto ao Parque Natural de Montesinho, ao longo dos quatro anos analisados. 
Os dados fornecidos reflectem também um decréscimo de produtores afectados, que foram 60 em 2013 e somente 34 em 2015. Também em consonância com a redução de ataques e prejuízos, as indemnizações caíram de cerca de 25 mil euros em 2013 para cerca de 14 mil euros em 2015.

Não foi possível clarificar se estes números correspondem a um maior controle das alcateias, a mais cuidados e medidas de prevenção por parte dos proprietários de rebanhos, ou é simplesmente resultante da diminuição de rebanhos no território do distrito de Bragança.
Os dados a que foi possível ter acesso também não permitem retirar informações relativamente ao que se passa com eventuais populações de lobos fora das áreas dos parques naturais no distrito de Bragança.»_

http://brigantia.pt/noticia/regiao-...es-de-preservacao-de-habitats-do-lobo-iberico


----------



## Ursus1900 (28 Nov 2017 às 21:43)

rozzo disse:


> Vai acabar por aqui a guerrinha pessoal ou de intelectos ou que quer que seja?
> Há certamente mais espaços, a começar por MP dentro do fórum e muitas outras plataformas fora do fórum para andarem nisso...
> 
> Agradecemos que se cinjam ao assunto do tópico que frequentam sem esse tipo de discussões.
> Obrigado




Estimado Rozzo,


Agradeço a sua postura.


Confesso que não tinha lido as condições de uso (presumi que fossem relativamente idênticas à generalidade dos fóruns. Felizmente são).


Não podia enviar em privado sob pena de estar a hipotecar a minha investigação. Como referi, estou a garantir que aquando do meu livro, as referências que existirão em comum com o livro do Kodiak, são fruto de duas investigações independentes sobre o mesmo tema. Foi somente para memória futura.

Referi que não iria – nem irei – alimentar mais questões que, infelizmente, ninguém parece atingir. Por isso, da minha parte, assunto arrumado (aliás, disse que não respondia mais a um membro e cumpri. Ainda tenho palavra).


Grato pela sua atenção e cuidado


----------



## belem (28 Nov 2017 às 23:44)

Ursus1900 disse:


> Estimado Rozzo,
> 
> 
> Agradeço a sua postura.
> ...




Mas também nem havia mais nada a responder, o assunto para mim esteve arrumado desde o início.

Boa sorte nesse seu livro e espero que de alguma forma ajude o conhecimento sobre o tema  e já agora a conservação do urso-pardo ibérico.


Dados sobre a reserva Biosfera Meseta Ibérica:

https://www.dn.pt/ciencia/interior/...nteirica-de-braganca-a-salamanca-4615371.html

http://www.biosfera-mesetaiberica.com/

Um vídeo: 
Mais:

http://www.cm-braganca.pt/pages/747


----------



## trevinca (2 Dez 2017 às 05:46)

Bom dia,


É muito interessante publicar um livro sobre a história do urso português, após o bom trabalho de Alvares e Domingues em 2010 e o antigo de Baeta Neves de 1967. Lembremos que Neves já duvidava que o último urso lusitano fosse o de 1650, tendo em conta o que Gabriel Pereira escreve em 1892, sobre a presença de ursos no norte de Portugal até os anos 1840-1850; o que indicou que Pereira poderia conhecer a morte desse urso em 1843. Por outro lado, Alvares e Domingues fizeram menção do que aconteceu em 1948, muito perto da fronteira portuguesa, entrevistando até uma das testemunhas ...

Bem, em julho de 2013, o seguinte estudo foi publicado em uma revista espanhola ('Argutorio' - você pode consultar a internet gratuitamente): "Las últimas notícias de los osos galaico-portugueses", texto em que vários fontes espanholas e até portuguesas tratan de esclarecer a extinção dos ursos lusitanos e contendo o mapa que publicou o "Belém".

Bem, neste trabalho, se referem a várias novidades, que duvidam do desaparecimento do urso português na década de 1840, então, sem ir mais longe, o 'Almanach de lembranças luso-brasileiro para o ano de 1862', publicado em Lisboa em 1861, diz o seguinte: "Gerez, terra pobre, em muitas partes despojada por causa da grande dureza, e tão estranha ao tratamento humano, que tem ursos (...) e todo tipo de espécies em abundância (...) Tem perto de dois séculos e meio que este historiador escreveu isso; e até hoje o caminante que passa para lá pode formar uma idéia de quão fiel é essa descrição sucinta ... ".

Como resultado, a citação confiável da morte de um urso na fronteira com a Galiza em 1843 tem um valor histórico claro, mas acredito que menos do que a captura de um urso em 1948 a poucos quilômetros de Melgaço ... Com maior razão, quando no referido estudo de 2013, esta referência histórica é corroborada com várias informações orais e governamentais, como a ordem do governador da província de Orense, em dezembro de 1952, de proibir a caça do urso em todo o seu território.

(Continuará)


----------



## trevinca (2 Dez 2017 às 06:38)

Bom dia,
Na seguinte edição da revista 'Argutorio', o mesmo autor publicou em dezembro de 2013 o seguinte estudo: "Las últimas referencias del oso pardo en el Sistema Central Ocidental", nas quais foram analisadas as notícias dos ursos naquela parte da cordilheira central, que une Portugal através da Serra da Estrela. Bem, várias informações medievais sobre Portugal são mencionadas, bem como o que foi dito nas Cortes de Madrid em 1551, quanto à presença de ursos em Portugal, no auge das províncias de Cáceres e Badajoz; mesmo na Serra de Garduña, por volta de 1700. Também menciona a existência de ursos na Serra da Estrela até antes de 1870, de acordo com algumas fontes portuguesas. E, para concluir, é mencionada a informação fornecida pela Enciclopédia Universal Espasa (volume XXVII) de 1926, ainda apontando a presença de ursos na Serra da Estrela. No entanto, a presença de ursos na serra da fronteira de Gata é indicada até o início do século 20, sem prejuízo de quaisquer avistamentos subsequentes.


----------



## trevinca (2 Dez 2017 às 07:20)

A revista lisboeta de 1843 decía esto na su páxina 217

_2455 No dia 2 de dezembro no sitio do Sapateiro, Serra da Morela, sobre a raia de Galiza, foi morto em montaria un urso, que por sus corpolencia, e raridade causou admiraçao nos povos, que affluiram a vel-o na villa de Mont’Alegre; julga-se que desceria das Asturias, porque é fera alheia a estes Paizes.

S. Vicente da Cha, 7 de dezembro de 1843_
:


----------



## trevinca (2 Dez 2017 às 07:42)

Comparese o anterior con ista nova de Bragança:
_
Os officiais do Regimento de Inf.ª N. 9 nomearao huma comissao p.ª que se empregue todo o desvelo a apprezentar na 1ª occaziao de paceio Militar os meios q. julgar mais eficases p.ª huma caçada de Ursos_…


'Choronica de Bragança', 2 de Março de 1835


----------



## trevinca (2 Dez 2017 às 08:13)

E o que dicía Gabriel Pereira en 1893:


_Em inverneiras de muitas neves há 50 annos, mais ou menos, ainda os pequenos ursos das Asturias chegavam às montanhas do Minho e de tras-os-Montes
_

No obstante, antes de chegar as Asturias había ursos nas zonas fronterizas con Portugal, citados na bibliografía antiga:

MINHO.-

- Requiás (Ourense), no ano 1777
- Limia (Ourense), nos anos 1808-1814
- Distrito de Bande (Ourense), no 1825
- Distrito de Bande, no ano 1848
- Distrito de Bande, no ano 1866
- Larouco (Ourense), no ano 1920, mais ou menos
- Couceiros, en 1948
- A provincia de Ourense, 1952

MONTESINHO.-

-Cabrera, 1790.
-Gudiña (Ourense), 1808
-Maragatería (León), 1817
- Cabrera (Zamora), 1827
-Montes Aquilianos (Leon), 1848
-Sierra del Teleno (León), 1848
-Cabrera (León), 1848
- Valdería (León), 1848
- Cabrera (León), 1848
- Casayo (Ourense), 1848
-A Veiga (Ourense), 1848
- Sanabria (Zamora), 1848
- Carballeda (Zamora), 1848
- Montes Aquilianos (León), 1876
- Cabrera y Casayo (León y Orense) 1882
- Cabrera (León), 1897
- Cabrera y  Casayo (1903)
- Montes Aquilinos, 1910
- Cabrera, 1913
- Montes Aquilianos, 1926
- Cabrera, Sanabria y Montes Aquilianos, 1949
- Sanabria, 1952
- Sanabria, 1959
-Montes Aquilianos, 1964, 1967
-Sanabria, 1962
- Montes Aquilianos, 1973
- Sanabria, 1976

Son muitos dados, sen dúvida...


----------



## Kodiak (2 Dez 2017 às 13:23)

trevinca disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> 
> É muito interessante publicar um livro sobre a história do urso português, após o bom trabalho de Alvares e Domingues em 2010 e o antigo de Baeta Neves de 1967. Lembremos que Neves já duvidava que o último urso lusitano fosse o de 1650, tendo em conta o que Gabriel Pereira escreve em 1892, sobre a presença de ursos no norte de Portugal até os anos 1840-1850; o que indicou que Pereira poderia conhecer a morte desse urso em 1843. Por outro lado, Alvares e Domingues fizeram menção do que aconteceu em 1948, muito perto da fronteira portuguesa, entrevistando até uma das testemunhas ...
> ...



Trevinca,
Para sua informação o dado da morte do urso de 1946 (e não 1948) já tinha sido citado por mim na revista Tribuna da Natureza e vem também citado no "Iberia Selvagem" de Paulo Caetano, em 2003.. Não era novidade no artigo de Álvares e Domingues. Aliás quem passou o dado a FA fui eu. O artigo de Baeta Neves de 1967 apresenta dúvidas, sim. Mas não coloca qualquer hipotese de extinção posterior. Por outro lado os autores do livro que agora se publica já colocavam essa hipótese antes de 2003 (está publicada).


----------



## Kodiak (2 Dez 2017 às 13:26)

trevinca disse:


> E o que dicía Gabriel Pereira en 1893:
> 
> 
> _Em inverneiras de muitas neves há 50 annos, mais ou menos, ainda os pequenos ursos das Asturias chegavam às montanhas do Minho e de tras-os-Montes
> ...


----------



## Kodiak (2 Dez 2017 às 13:48)

Trevinca, nessa listagem, encabeçada por Montesinho, não aparece nenhum dado sobre o território português. Tudo Espanha!! É o mesmo que  apresentar uma listagem de observaç ões (ainda por cima casuais e desfasadas no tempo)  colocar o Gerês à cabeça e depois nomear uma série de locais nas provincias de Ourense e Lugo. Caro Trevinca para todos nós seria muito bom que o urso já andasse pelas terras de Montesinho. Era sinal que aquelas montanhas não estavam alteradas e estariam cobertas de grandes bosques, o que não é o caso.. Será necessário muito tempo até isso suceder. Não digo que o urso não possa de um momento para o outro   cruzar a fronteira.. A questão aqui é haver habitat suficiente (que implica grandes extensões de floresta contínua, tranquilidade, refugios, muita alimentação no Outono) para aguentar uma população viável do urso. Uma população estável, ligada às populações espanholas, sem barreiras, etc etc. Hoje ainda não existem condições para isso. Talvez um dia!!
Quanto aquela sua  frase que diz que é muito interessante publicar um livro sobre a história do urso em Portugal após o bom trabalho do Àlvares e Domingues tenho a dizer-lhe que as publicações nada tem a ver uma com a outra. Conheço a primeira. A segunda é um livro que trata de muitos aspectos que até ao momento nunca foram abordados, tradições, mitos, toponimia, arqueologia. Leia, leia e faça depois os seus comentários. .


----------



## belem (2 Dez 2017 às 14:13)

Eu acho que seria interessante fazer um estudo sobre a região em causa (Montesinho/Nogueira/Sanabria/Culebra...).
Até porque com a expansão dos bosques na região, a relativa baixa densidade populacional (que ainda tende a ficar mais baixa, penso eu), as condições vão ficando mais favoráveis para a presença do urso (ainda que para poucos ursos).
E duvido que este região seja bem estudada.

Já agora deixo aqui imagens sobre o tipo de habitats que o urso-pardo utiliza em Espanha:
































http://www.fundacionosopardo.org/index.php/el-oso-pardo/la-vida-del-oso/habitat-del-oso/


Diferentes tipos de habitat, portanto.


----------



## trevinca (2 Dez 2017 às 15:12)

Kodiak, imos em partes, como dizem na Espanha. 
Se o livro que foi apresentado nesta semana argumenta que o urso de Couceiro foi morto em 1946, constitui um erro sério por parte dos autores, porque Piñeiro Maceiras (conhecido por quem escreve isso) provou de forma convincente em 2013, nesse referido artigo de 'Argutorio ' que a morte do Ursido ocorreu em 1948 e não em 1946, depois de consultar os jornais da época, incluindo a 'Região' de Ourense (17.06.1948, p.2), o a 'ABC' de Madri (17.06.1948, p. 13) e o 'Calendário Nacional de Caça e Pesca' (outubro de 1948, página 565).
Os títulos desses três jornais, em relação à notícia, são muito claros e não admitem dúvidas, já que seu conteúdo foi revelado por Piñeiro, demonstrando o valor cultural e etnográfico da espécie: Ursos em Padrenda, Luta com um urso e produz vários ferido e Bom para o garoto!
Quer nos agrada ou não, esse animal foi o último urso caçado galego-portugues, que está claramente estabelecido. É verdade que Piñeiro vai mais longe e consegue entrar em contato com nativos da região de Montalegre, a área de Lobios, o Gerez ou Entrimo; resultando que as referências, por exemplo, que lhe dizem sobre Barroso são extraordinárias, porque, se não fossem atuais, é o Ursido a quem pertencesse a todos os méritos da espécie, pela natureza simbólica e selvagem do animal. Precisamente, as referências de Barroso falavam mesmo de homens feridos por ursos, observações noturnas e o medo que os camponeses da região tinham para ele. É verdade que os camponeses podem confundir os acontecimentos passados com os acontecimentos atuais, mas, para sentir esses fatos peculiares, a notícia deve indubitavelmente referir-se à espécie, seja 1940 ou 1880. E o que eu tenho muito claro é que se o urso veio por acaso para Gerez em 1843, a aldeia camponesa de Barroso não podia sentir o que sentia em 1940 ou 1950, já que tudo indica o contrário. Eu não sei se alguem viu um urso na natureza e muito perto do mato, porque as pessoas nas montanhas do noroeste ibérico têm sorte de atravessar a espécie Ursus de repente sofrem um tipo de colapso emocional quando reconhecem que o animal em seu ambiente é o rei da montanha, e o ser humano não é quando ele o encontra sem armas ou gadgets que valem a pena. Isso é sem dúvida a grandeza do urso ibérico. E somente aqueles que o encontram na montanha o percebem.
E esse erro de 1946 provém de uma indicação equivocada dos galegos Cunqueiro e Castroviejo, que leeron o evento na imprensa gallega de 1948 e que, quando publicaram seu livro sobre a Galiza, décadas depois, transcreveram a notícia, mas confundiram a data. Piñeiro também acreditou na data em 2002, quando publicou seu livro "O Urso Marrom no Noroeste Peninsular", mas depois de inspecionar mais a terra reconheceu o erro e corrigiu. Até então, ninguém percebeu o erro.


----------



## trevinca (2 Dez 2017 às 18:51)

Kodiak argumenta que as citações locais que eu exponho não são de Portugal, e é verdade, mas ele omite que elas estão na fronteira ou muito próximas disso. E também são fornecidos por diferentes autores e em momentos diferentes.
No século XVII, é o mesmo dramaturgo Tirso de Molina que menciona o urso na Serra de Larouco, que é a fronteira. Em 1777, é Don Pedro Gónzales de Ulloa, que cita o urso em Requiás, muito próximo de Tourém (Portugal). Entrou no século XIX, são as tropas francesas que ocupam a região de Limia (na fronteira com a Serra de Larouco e Geres) que se referem aos Ursides. Em 1825, é o vizinho Antonio Marquina, que pede ao Conselho Real da Espanha que possa perseguir os ursos na jurisdição da Bande (ou seja, na região que faz fronteira com Gerez e Soajo). Em 1848, o Ministro das Finanças, Pascual Madoz, voltou a colocar o urso marrom no distrito de Bande, ou seja, na fronteira com Geres. E, em 1866, o geógrafo Fernando Fulgosio volta a mencionar as espécies no referido distrito de Bande: "Existem cabras bravas, cervos e, ao mesmo tempo, ursos, abundam os lobos".
Portanto, não estamos falando de alguns ursos portugueses, mas galego-portugueses que percorreram as montanhas de Gerez, Montalegre, Suajo, Laroco, Barroso... e as montanhas galegas adjacentes, possivelmente tendo continuidade até mesmo os ursos que ainda viviam nas montanhas de Lalín e Cerdedo (Pontevedra), Osera e Carballiño (Orense) e as áreas fronteiriças de Lugo, que tiveram que sobreviver até cerca de 1900 (o famoso zoologista Paz Graells ainda os cita em 1897). E eles também devem estar relacionados aos animais que viviam nas montanhas centrais de Orense, porque até 1930 há um registro escrito da presença de ursos nas montanhas de San Mamed e Queixa (não falo de testemunhos orais).
Curiosamente, a cordilheira do leste de Laroco é mais uma vez citada pelo pesquisador Justo Méndez há alguns anos quando localizou a presença de plantigrados lá em 1915 e a caça de um urso nas florestas de Gironda em 1920, muito perto da fronteira portuguesa.
O urso é um animal que precisa de muito campo para sobreviver, e as montanhas de Gerez são insuficientes, se não acompanhadas por outros, e essas outras são as que acabei de contar. E em 1840, o Gerez não era o centro do habitat desses ursos, mas uma das suas bordas, embora relevante, não tenho dúvidas.
Portanto, a notícia dos ursos galegos tem que se relacionar necessariamente com as notícias portuguesas dos séculos XVI a XIX para falar com retidão científica e profundidade, a menos que falamos em termos jornalísticos, que talvez seja apenas o que foi reivindicado.
Ninguém duvida que o urso morreu em Mourela em 1843 é a última captura portuguesa testada, mas certamente não o último urso a pisar no território português, porque aqueles animais que foram localizados nos últimos anos em Trevinca, Sanabria, Craballeda e até mesmo em Rionor de Castilla... Se eles pudessem conversar conosco, quantas coisas você poderia nos contar!


----------



## Kodiak (2 Dez 2017 às 20:10)

Kodiak disse:


> Caro Trevinca
> 
> Se quiser perceber exactamente aquilo que nós dizemos e achamos, terá que ler o livro. porque tudo aquilo que refere neste seu  texto não é novidade. No livro cita-se o Maceiras, o Grand del Brio. o Fulgosio. O Madoz...o Nores etc..Fala-se da população galaico-portuguesa, do Larouco, do Barroso, de Montesinho.. E até se entrevista um homem que tem informações interessantes. Não, não é o tal militar. que viveu em Espanha e agora vive por cá. Esse eu encontrei-o e contactei-o. É melhor esquecer....Só não se fala do Justo Mendez porque não é credivel. Um homem que afirma que em 1920 os ursos ainda frequentam a Portela do Homem não e´de levar a sério. E olhe que eu trabalhei no Parque do Gerês durante anos e anos. Vasculhei muitos documentos, vi muita coisa e falei com muitos velhos e posso afiançar-lhe que por essa época não existiam  ursos nas redondezas. Seria muito interessante.....sim. Quanto à data até pode estar errada, mas isso, no conjuntos da análise  não muda rigorosamente nada. .Que é aliás uma data que vem referida em tudo quanto é sítio incluindo a silhueta e a placa comemorativa  do "ultimo oso da galicia" que existe numa encosta de Padrenda.e é a data que me forneceu a filha de Camillo com quem me encontrei em Coucieiros em Agosto passado.  . A data de 1946 é que vai ficar para a história


----------



## belem (2 Dez 2017 às 21:25)

trevinca disse:


> Kodiak argumenta que as citações locais que eu exponho não são de Portugal, e é verdade, mas ele omite que elas estão na fronteira ou muito próximas disso. E também são fornecidos por diferentes autores e em momentos diferentes.
> No século XVII, é o mesmo dramaturgo Tirso de Molina que menciona o urso na Serra de Larouco, que é a fronteira. Em 1777, é Don Pedro Gónzales de Ulloa, que cita o urso em Requiás, muito próximo de Tourém (Portugal). Entrou no século XIX, são as tropas francesas que ocupam a região de Limia (na fronteira com a Serra de Larouco e Geres) que se referem aos Ursides. Em 1825, é o vizinho Antonio Marquina, que pede ao Conselho Real da Espanha que possa perseguir os ursos na jurisdição da Bande (ou seja, na região que faz fronteira com Gerez e Soajo). Em 1848, o Ministro das Finanças, Pascual Madoz, voltou a colocar o urso marrom no distrito de Bande, ou seja, na fronteira com Geres. E, em 1866, o geógrafo Fernando Fulgosio volta a mencionar as espécies no referido distrito de Bande: "Existem cabras bravas, cervos e, ao mesmo tempo, ursos, abundam os lobos".
> Portanto, não estamos falando de alguns ursos portugueses, mas galego-portugueses que percorreram as montanhas de Gerez, Montalegre, Suajo, Laroco, Barroso... e as montanhas galegas adjacentes, possivelmente tendo continuidade até mesmo os ursos que ainda viviam nas montanhas de Lalín e Cerdedo (Pontevedra), Osera e Carballiño (Orense) e as áreas fronteiriças de Lugo, que tiveram que sobreviver até cerca de 1900 (o famoso zoologista Paz Graells ainda os cita em 1897). E eles também devem estar relacionados aos animais que viviam nas montanhas centrais de Orense, porque até 1930 há um registro escrito da presença de ursos nas montanhas de San Mamed e Queixa (não falo de testemunhos orais).
> Curiosamente, a cordilheira do leste de Laroco é mais uma vez citada pelo pesquisador Justo Méndez há alguns anos quando localizou a presença de plantigrados lá em 1915 e a caça de um urso nas florestas de Gironda em 1920, muito perto da fronteira portuguesa.
> ...



Seria talvez interessante fazer um resumo dos registos recentes sobre a presença de ursos-pardos, junto à fronteira (ou relativamente perto de Portugal).


----------



## dahon (2 Dez 2017 às 23:28)

Desde já quero deixar claro que a minha área é a engenharia por isso desde já peço desculpa por qualquer erro crasso que possa cometer.

Ao ler agora algumas páginas deste tópico surgiram algumas questões que me parece relevantes ou pelo menos inquietaram o meu pensamento.
Estas questões não estão directamente relacionadas com o urso pardo mas no fundo penso que se englobam na temática.

Existe um retorno das espécies selvagens ao seu habitat natural em Portugal nos últimos anos? 
Em caso afirmativo, terá a desertificação do interior do pais criado as condições mais favoráveis para o seu retorno?
Estando prestes a ser aplicada uma nova politica florestal e de combate à desertificação do interior(devido aos incêndios) principalmente na região norte do país, é possível que tenha impacto(positivo ou negativo) no retorno dessas espécies?


----------



## trevinca (3 Dez 2017 às 03:04)

Boas noites, Kodiak.

Por supuesto que el libro lo compraré, pero ello no obsta para que diga que un hecho histórico es un hecho histórico y no una invención a medida de las circunstancias. Y me explico: no es lo mismo decir que el desembarco de Normandía tuvo lugar en junio de 1944 que asegurar que tal hecho histórico ocurrió en 1946, dos años más tarde. Con mayor motivo, cuando un investigador lo ha expuesto públicamente, y, si se dudaba sobre ello, hubiera sido muy fácil el acudir a la hemeroteca digital del periódico ABC o a la ciudad de Orense y leer el periódico La Región de 17 de junio de 1948, donde se indicaba que los captores del oso de Couceiros fueron galardonados por el Gobierno Civil, autoridad suprema de la provincia que sólo cuatro más tarde va a publicar una orden, recordando la prohibición de cazar osos en todo el territorio provincial, con ocasión de la norma del Ministerio de Agricultura de noviembre de 1952.
Por tanto, traslado a la concurrencia de este foro lo que decía el prestigioso periódico madrileño ABC, el 17 de junio de 1948, en su página 13 (cualquiera puede leerlo –insisto- en su hemeroteca digital):

“Orense, 16: Noticias de Couceiros (Ayuntamiento de Padrenda), cerca de la frontera portuguesa, dan cuenta de que el labrador Camilo Lloves González, de treinta y dos años, sostuvo lucha frente a frente, con un oso que merodeaba por aquellos alrededores. La fiera le alcanzó con sus fauces, el brazo izquierdo, produciéndole graves heridas (…) El labrador Camilo Lloves ha sido gratificado por las autoridades, por su valeroso gesto, al iniciar la lucha con el oso, que, en unión de otros más, aún no capturados, venía sembrando el pánico en esta comarca.-“

Es decir que se trataba de varios osos y que andaban por los alrededores  (Portugal, por tanto incluido)…
Por su parte, el periódico ‘La Región’, de Orense, de la misma fecha, refería que el animal muerto pesaba unos ochenta-noventa kilos, por lo que sabemos que no era un animal sub-adulto.
Pues bien, con sólo leer estos dos periódicos, bastante accesibles tras las indicaciones del artículo de ‘Argutorio’ en 2013, cualquiera podía haber deducido que este animal había sido posiblemente el último oso portugués capturado en plena libertad.

Y, por supuesto, que me gustará leer ese libro ¡faltaría más! pero tendré por ello la libertad de opinar sobre el mismo, del mismo modo que usted opina libremente sobre la vida aventurera de un antiguo alférez del Ejército portugués, trotamundos pero ex combatiente en Goa, que también he tenido la suerte de conocer. Por ello, y hablando de los vidriosos testimonios personales, me permito meramente indicar que la credibilidad dependerá de quién lo dice, cómo lo dice y que es lo qué dice, pues en los interrogatorios todo se limita a creer o no. En consecuencia, me permito recordar lo que dos instituciones oficiales del área, pero de la zona española, decían al respecto hace unos diez años:

1º. “El oso pardo (Ursus arctos) sobrevivió en el área [O Xurés] hasta la primera mitad del siglo XX” (Xunta de Galicia, Conserllería de Medio Ambiente e Desenvolvimento Sostible); fuente: medioambiente.xunta.es/espazosNoticias/
2º. “[El director del Parque Natural de O Xurés, José Antonio Amoeiro] recordó la pérdida del osos pardo, ocurrida hace años”;  fuente: ‘La Voz de Galicia’, 15.09.2006.

Suerte con el libro y un cordial saludo para Portugal y los estudiosos del oso ibérico.


----------



## Kodiak (3 Dez 2017 às 17:53)

Kodiak disse:


> Caro Trevinca
> 
> Se quiser perceber exactamente aquilo que nós dizemos e achamos, terá que ler o livro. porque tudo aquilo que refere neste seu  texto não é novidade. No livro cita-se o Maceiras, o Grand del Brio. o Fulgosio. O Madoz...o Nores etc..Fala-se da população galaico-portuguesa, do Larouco, do Barroso, de Montesinho.
> 
> ...


----------



## trevinca (5 Dez 2017 às 03:47)

Boas noites, de novo:

El oso ibérico es un ser magnífico y hace cosas sorprendentes, dejando, en ocasiones, en entredicho testimonios personales y hasta estudios concienzudos. Y el oso galaico-portugués no iba a ser menos, pues sigue escribiendo su historia particular frente a tanto incrédulo como pulula. No se extinguió en 1650, ni en 1843, ni siquiera en 1900. Ha durado más tiempo; incluso ha podido llegar posiblemente hasta el período 1950-1970, aunque nada es seguro con este animal tan especial.

Por ello, traigo a colación una noticia extraordinaria, publicada en la prensa de Vigo en febrero de 1934, y que a más de uno le dejará asombrado:

_"REDONDELA (…) LA FIERA EXISTENTE EN CEDEIRA
Hace días dimos cuenta a nuestros lectores de la aparición en la inmediata parroquia de Cediera, lugar de la Ravadeira, de un oso o jabalí, prometiendo que en días sucesivos daríamos más detalles.
Después de dar varias batidas por aquellos alrededores, sin resultado, no ha vuelto a verse a dicho animal, pero sí las huellas que coinciden con las de un oso. Croquis de éstas han sido traídas a esta villa y expuestas en la farmacia del señor Otero Sestelo, desfilando por dicho establecimiento numerosas personas.
El pasado día 6, con motivo de celebrarse feria en esta localidad, hemos hablado con personas del inmediato Ayuntamiento de Sotomayor, las cuáles dicen que el pasado sábado los vecinos del barrio de Alján, lugar del monte donde la espesura es espesísima, han encontrado un oso de tamaño regular, haciendo dichos vecinos algunos disparos. Creen que el animal fue herido por los vecinos, pues en un principio aullaba menos que cuando al parecer fue alcanzado por los disparos.
También nos afirma una persona que posee un molino por aquellos lugares, que la puerta del mismo le apareció arañada y se supone que intentó penetrar sin conseguirlo.
En dicho monte han aparecido cuatro carneros muertos sin cabeza, suponiéndose haya sido asediado por el hambre, el osos que hasta le fecha no había dado señales de agresividad.
Es necesario, por quien corresponda, ir tomando las medidas necesarias para dar caza al animal antes de que acometa a las personas como al ganado_”.

Fuente: ‘El Pueblo Gallego’, (08.02.1934), p. 11.



Un oso pardo salvaje en las proximidades de la villa de Redondela (Pontevedra), a 14 km de la ciudad de Vigo y a unos 30 km de la frontera portuguesa de Valença do Minho…


----------



## trevinca (5 Dez 2017 às 19:32)

Boas de novo.

E coma era de supoñer o viaxe do urso perto da vila de Redondela deixou sua pegada no folklore. Porén, o pobo escribiu unha canción sobre aquel úrsido de 1934, de gran valor etnográfico e simbólico. Chámase a 'Canción do oso da Rabadeira'. Vela eiquí:
_
Fuimos a la Rabadeira
A ver si estaba el oso
 y nos hemos encontrado
con las bromas de un gracioso._

_Dichoso oso que no aparece
ni con luces de candil
en los rincones más apartados
señalados por “Pení”.
(Estribillo)_

_Y “Faneco” sofocado
nos dijo entristecido
yo me subí al balado
que hay al lado del camino._

_Y he visto y no lo digo
que el oso es un animal
que enfurecido no respeta
ni las barbas de Don Juan._



Fuente electrónica: _Anecdotario Redondelán_
"Cancións de Tasca e Furancho I"

Un saludiño para boa xente de Redondela e Soutomaior.


----------



## trevinca (5 Dez 2017 às 21:45)

Boas noites, de novo:

Ha señalado Kodiak que considera como ‘fecha histórica’ la de 1946, cuando es errónea a todas luces, circunstancia que me va a obligar a relatar cómo se produce la susodicha equivocación.
Una vez publicada la noticia de junio de 1948, la noticia que tuvo un eco muy escaso en el sur de Galicia, hasta el punto de que mis padres –gallegos de Pontevedra, nacidos en los años veinte- no oyeron nada al respecto; y el caso de mi madre sí ha de tenerse en consideración, pues ejerció como maestra en el ayuntamiento pontevedrés y fronterizo de Arbo durante el año escolar de 1949; recordemos que Arbo está situado prácticamente frente a la localidad portuguesa de Melgaço, precisamente adónde fue llevado el herido Camilo Lloves para ser curado de la embestida del oso.
Pues bien, en 1962, los escritores gallegos José María Castroviejo y Álvaro Cunqueiro publicaron su famoso libro: “Viaje por los Montes y Chimineas de Galicia”, editado por la prestigiosa firma Espasa Calpe. En dicha obra, hablan sobre el oso de los Ancares, lugar que solían frecuentar desde hacía años (Cunqueiro era de Lugo, concretamente) y, al final de ese capítulo ursino (titulado “Del oso filosofante y gruñón que aún mora en los Ancares”) insertan la noticia del oso de Couceiros, pero se confunden en el periódico y en la fecha: ni esa noticia se publica en ‘El Pueblo Gallego’ ni es de 1946.
La noticia como he indicado se publicó en ‘La Región’ de la ciudad de Orense, en el periódico madrileño ABC y en una revista de caza y pesca del mismo año y de tirada nacional. También se publicó, parece, en otro periódico gallego, que es de donde seguramente hayan tomado la noticia Cunqueiro y Castroviejo; por cierto, con bastantes contactos en la ciudad de Vigo y en los medios periodísticos, no en vano uno de ellos fue director de mencionado ‘El Pueblo Gallego’.
El libro de Cunqueiro y Castroviejo tiene muy buena difusión -no en vano eran dos escritores magníficos- y llega  a conocimiento de las jerarquías forestales de Portugal, entre quienes despierta un gran curiosidad la constatación del hecho histórico. He de contar, al respecto, que hasta Tiago Vidal se entrevistaría con Camilo Lloves en 1985 y traslada el resultado de la entrevista al ICN de Portugal; todo era cierto, indudablemente, pero no así la fecha.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Kodiak (6 Dez 2017 às 00:33)

trevinca disse:


> Boas noites, de novo:
> 
> Ha señalado Kodiak que considera como ‘fecha histórica’ la de 1946, cuando es errónea a todas luces, circunstancia que me va a obligar a relatar cómo se produce la susodicha equivocación.
> Una vez publicada la noticia de junio de 1948, la noticia que tuvo un eco muy escaso en el sur de Galicia, hasta el punto de que mis padres –gallegos de Pontevedra, nacidos en los años veinte- no oyeron nada al respecto; y el caso de mi madre sí ha de tenerse en consideración, pues ejerció como maestra en el ayuntamiento pontevedrés y fronterizo de Arbo durante el año escolar de 1949; recordemos que Arbo está situado prácticamente frente a la localidad portuguesa de Melgaço, precisamente adónde fue llevado el herido Camilo Lloves para ser curado de la embestida del oso.
> ...



Caro Trevinca

Obrigado pelo texto. Continuo a dizer que nada disto é novidade para nós. A data que saiu é errada, já sabemos. Foi um lapso (há algum livro que não tenho um erro?). Um lapso que será corrigido na 2º edição. A história do urso de Coucieiros conheço-a há muito o tempo. Desde o tempo do Tiago Vidal. A história foi passada ao ICN através de mim do tempo em que eu ainda trabalhava naquele organismo.  Um abraço caro M.


----------



## Pek (15 Jan 2018 às 11:31)

Vídeo de diciembre:


----------



## belem (30 Jan 2018 às 11:48)

Parque Natural de Montesinho (mais algumas imagens):











































Depois ponho fotos de zonas naturais que são a continuidade deste parque natural (fora dos seus limites).


----------



## MSantos (30 Jan 2018 às 12:24)

belem disse:


> Parque Natural de Montesinho (mais algumas imagens):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Atenção que há aí 2 fotos que não me parece de todo que possam ser do PN Montesinho,  a 1ª ( lago rodeado de pinhal) e a penúltima  (parece ser do Lago de Sanabria).


----------



## belem (30 Jan 2018 às 12:47)

Pois, estava legendado então de forma errada.

Já tirei.

Obrigado pelo reparo.

Quanto ao pinhal que rodeia o lago, é na verdade o pinhal que cresce junto à lagoa de Guadramil (portanto situa-se em Montesinho).

Vou depois então ver se todas as outras fotos, são mesmo de Montesinho.


----------



## MSantos (30 Jan 2018 às 19:50)

belem disse:


> Pois, estava legendado então de forma errada.
> 
> Já tirei.
> 
> ...



Desconhecia essa lagoa perto de Guadramil, por isso não me estava a parecer pertencer PN Montesinho, fui ao Google Earth e de facto aparece lá uma pequena lagoa mesmo junto à fronteira. 

As restantes fotos pelo tipo de paisagem parecem mesmo ser no PN Montesinho, aquela que para mim é das melhores áreas protegidas que temos.


----------



## lreis (2 Fev 2018 às 11:34)

Existe um corredor de território que vai desde a zona Poente da Serra da Montesinho ao longo do concelho de Vinhais, que podem ser tipificadas pelas fotos 5 e 6, que são fotos bonitas e bem reveladoras do tipo de habitat que por lá se encontra. Este depois une-se ao existente na Nogueira para formar a zona onde os ursos não desdenharão de futuro de passar um fim-de-semana ou coisa que lhes valha.


----------



## belem (3 Fev 2018 às 14:50)

Quem sabe mais do que o fim de semana...

E os ursos têm mais por onde escolher além desse tipo de habitats (as imagens que coloquei sobre as zonas frequentadas por ursos em Espanha, dão-nos uma pista).


----------



## lreis (5 Fev 2018 às 09:44)

belem disse:


> Quem sabe mais do que o fim de semana...
> 
> E os ursos têm mais por onde escolher além desse tipo de habitats (as imagens que coloquei sobre as zonas frequentadas por ursos em Espanha, dão-nos uma pista).


Quem sabe, eles não ficam a viver uns tempos :-) . Era bom, mas parece-me que o apartamento é pequeno....


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2018 às 09:57)

lreis disse:


> Quem sabe, eles não ficam a viver uns tempos :-) . Era bom, mas parece-me que o apartamento é pequeno....



Se tivermos em conta que o apartamento tem continuidade do lado espanhol, já não é assim tão pequeno!


----------



## Pek (23 Mar 2018 às 02:05)

Somiedo (Asturias) hoje


----------



## Pek (13 Abr 2018 às 22:48)

*Expertos estiman que la Cordillera Cantábrica alberga ya a más de 300 osos*



Foto de archivo de pareja de osos pardos. EFE/Alberto Morante

La población de osos en la Cordillera Cantábrica se recupera notablemente y, según los últimos datos, los expertos estiman que podría haber en estos momentos más de 300 ejemplares de esta especie, tras detectarse en 2015 y 2016 hasta 40 osas con crías.


----------



## Pek (30 Jul 2018 às 17:52)

Mas é necessário ter em conta isto:


----------



## trevinca (29 Dez 2018 às 19:54)

Boas noites: de novo o urso caminha pelas montanhas perto de  Portugal. Montes Aquilianos.

"El oso se hace notar en Molinaseca con el ataque de colmenas"
fonte: diariodeleon, 22/12/2018

"El oso llega a Molinaseca y destroza más de veinte colmenas"
fonte: elbierzodigital, 21/12/2018


----------



## Gates (31 Dez 2018 às 02:14)

Realmente... Sanabria fica a poucas dezenas de km. E a fronteira com Montesinho logo a seguir.

Nunca me esqueço das palavras dum professor de História que me disse que das muralhas do Porto na idade média se avistavam ursos.


----------



## JPAG (19 Fev 2019 às 15:37)

Confirmado (até ver) o regresso do urso-pardo em Portugal. Caso se confirme definitivamente a notícia será uma das melhores notícias das últimas décadas no que diz respeito à biodiversidade em Portugal. 

Notícia a ser avançada em vários meios das redes sociais (pelo que requer melhor confirmação). 

Deixo o link via facebook de uma das notícias originais:


----------



## frederico (19 Fev 2019 às 15:45)

Gates disse:


> Realmente... Sanabria fica a poucas dezenas de km. E a fronteira com Montesinho logo a seguir.
> 
> Nunca me esqueço das palavras dum professor de História que me disse que das muralhas do Porto na idade média se avistavam ursos.



Penso que na serra da Vidigueira e de Portel ainda havia ursos na Idade Media.


----------



## JPAG (19 Fev 2019 às 16:14)

frederico disse:


> Penso que na serra da Vidigueira e de Portel ainda havia ursos na Idade Media.



De acordo com diversa bibliografia, foi morto um urso na Serra de Portel pelos infantes D. Duarte e D. Henrique no século XIV. Acredita-se que no alentejo interior, desde a Serra de Ossa até à Serra de Portel era possivel observar ursos até ao século XV.

Aliás, existem várias lendas da presença de ursos na Serra d'Ossa, e existe a possibilidade da toponímia fazer referência a ursos (Osa em castelhano é ursa), mas é um tema muito controverso, tal como toda a temática do urso em Portugal.


----------



## AJB (19 Fev 2019 às 16:18)

A ser verídica a noticia, e sua confirmação, será a melhor noticia dos ultimos anos em materia de biodiversidade


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Fev 2019 às 18:24)

JPAG disse:


> Confirmado (até ver) o regresso do urso-pardo em Portugal. Caso se confirme definitivamente a notícia será uma das melhores notícias das últimas décadas no que diz respeito à biodiversidade em Portugal.
> 
> Notícia a ser avançada em vários meios das redes sociais (pelo que requer melhor confirmação).
> 
> Deixo o link via facebook de uma das notícias originais:



Por acaso também vi essa mesma foto no facebook, esperemos que a nótícia se comfime entretanto, claro que seria uma excelente notícia.


----------



## JPAG (19 Fev 2019 às 19:21)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por acaso também vi essa mesma foto no facebook, esperemos que a nótícia se comfime entretanto, claro que seria uma excelente notícia.



Penso que a confirmação só será possível após a captura de fotografias ou excrementos  em território português, o que pode demorar meses ou anos. Os relatos de avistamentos têm aumentado nos últimos anos, bem como as fotografias de possíveis pegadas, mas tem que haver uma prova mais concreta da sua presença. 

A aproximação dos ursos com a fronteira tem sido feita de forma gradual e parece-me óbvio que alguns elementos dispersantes já devem ter atravessado a fronteira... mas a sua entrada no país levará décadas a ser consumada. Parece-me é que Portugal não está preparado para o aparecimento de outro mamífero de grande porte, e já deviam existir equipas de sensibilização e conservação da natureza a trabalhar junto à população, a fazer estudos, monitorização (junto com os colegas espanhóis), medidas legislativas, entre outros trabalhos que promovam o lento e natural aparecimento do urso em Portugal. 

A palavra *urso* assusta muito a generalidade da população portuguesa e possivelmente mais de 50/60% (sem dados concretos) da população não sabe da existência deste na Península Ibérica. E se com a introdução do lince a população já "torceu o nariz" no inicio, sendo este um "gato" bonitinho e de aspeto inofensivo, com o urso as pessoas vão sempre associar ao animal perigoso dos filmes e séries da BBC que vem para Portugal para atacar gado e pessoas. O seu crescimento exponencial nos últimos anos no norte de Espanha deveria ser alvo de estudo por parte dos portugueses, porque se tem havido este crescimento é porque as coisas tem sido bem feitas e a presença do urso tem co-existido com a população de uma forma aparentemente saudável.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Fev 2019 às 20:05)

JPAG disse:


> Penso que a confirmação só será possível após a captura de fotografias ou excrementos  em território português, o que pode demorar meses ou anos. Os relatos de avistamentos têm aumentado nos últimos anos, bem como as fotografias de possíveis pegadas, mas tem que haver uma prova mais concreta da sua presença.
> 
> A aproximação dos ursos com a fronteira tem sido feita de forma gradual e parece-me óbvio que alguns elementos dispersantes já devem ter atravessado a fronteira... mas a sua entrada no país levará décadas a ser consumada. Parece-me é que Portugal não está preparado para o aparecimento de outro mamífero de grande porte, e já deviam existir equipas de sensibilização e conservação da natureza a trabalhar junto à população, a fazer estudos, monitorização (junto com os colegas espanhóis), medidas legislativas, entre outros trabalhos que promovam o lento e natural aparecimento do urso em Portugal.
> 
> A palavra *urso* assusta muito a generalidade da população portuguesa e possivelmente mais de 50/60% (sem dados concretos) da população não sabe da existência deste na Península Ibérica. E se com a introdução do lince a população já "torceu o nariz" no inicio, sendo este um "gato" bonitinho e de aspeto inofensivo, com o urso as pessoas vão sempre associar ao animal perigoso dos filmes e séries da BBC que vem para Portugal para atacar gado e pessoas. O seu crescimento exponencial nos últimos anos no norte de Espanha deveria ser alvo de estudo por parte dos portugueses, porque se tem havido este crescimento é porque as coisas tem sido bem feitas e a presença do urso tem co-existido com a população de uma forma aparentemente saudável.



Pois o que faz falta aos prortugueses em geral, é consciencialização, e civilização para com animais, com é o caso  do lince, mas concordo totalmente se já com a introdução do lince, tem existido problemas, deste atropelamentos, e abates a tiro, com um animal de maior porte, como é o caso do urso, creio que o caso ainda seria ainda mais complicado.
As poupulações mais isoladas, por consequente mais idosas, e sempre desconfiadas, com estes animais, pois podem colocar em perigos os seus animais de criação, em falta, de alimento disponível no seu habitat natural.


----------



## JPAG (19 Fev 2019 às 21:16)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois o que faz falta aos prortugueses em geral, é consciencialização, e civilização para com animais, com é o caso  do lince, mas concordo totalmente se já com a introdução do lince, tem existido problemas, deste atropelamentos, e abates a tiro, com um animal de maior porte, como é o caso do urso, creio que o caso ainda seria ainda mais complicado.
> As poupulações mais isoladas, por consequente mais idosas, e sempre desconfiadas, com estes animais, pois podem colocar em perigos os seus animais de criação, em falta, de alimento disponível no seu habitat natural.



Exato. Mas penso que parte desta consciencialização deve partir de entidades competentes na matéria. Percebo que para grande parte da população estes animais são vistos como "concorrentes" por determinado produto, seja caça, gado, segurança, território, ou até por mitos e valores enraizados à décadas. Para a minha avó na aldeia, as raposas, os texugos, os sacarrabos, etc, são predadores de gado, ponto.  Eu já os vejo de outra forma, pois esta consciencialização foi me incutida na escola, na universidade, etc. Mas para a minha avó e para os seus vizinhos ninguém lhe incuti-o estes valores... 

Considero que o trabalho desempenhado pelo ICNF e por outras entidades à volta do tema Lince tem sido bem conseguido. As novas gerações estão sensibilizadas com o trabalho desenvolvido, é um tema amplamente divulgado e conhecido, os timings têm sido bons e tem tudo para ser um projeto concluído da melhor forma com a eficaz reintrodução noutros pontos do país nas próximas décadas. Haverá sempre problemas com acidentes, abates, doenças, mas no balanço geral é um trabalho muito positivo até agora. 

Já outros animais têm visto a sua popularidade manter-se ou regredir nos últimos anos. E isso sim, é um problema grave nesta altura. Animais como o lobo, o javali e outros pequenos mamíferos (sacarrabos, texugos, pequenos roedores, etc etc), répteis e aves têm continuado a ser completamente ignorados e continua o sentimento de repulsa por estes seres vivos. Todos os dias se ouve falar na "praga" de javalis que assola Portugal, mas até hoje ainda ninguém me mostrou um bom estudo que mostre a grande variação de indivíduos no último século (ou outra escala temporal)... se calhar é porque na realidade ainda ninguém se dignou a fazer um estudo destes, seja por falta de interesse seja por falta se monitorização, que na minha opinião, é um dos problemas mais graves que a conservação da natureza tem em Portugal. Quem diz javali diz outros animais e plantas. Alguém sabe ao certo quantos lobos existem em Portugal? Quantas lontras? Quantas galinholas? ...


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Fev 2019 às 21:42)

JPAG disse:


> Exato. Mas penso que parte desta consciencialização deve partir de entidades competentes na matéria. Percebo que para grande parte da população estes animais são vistos como "concorrentes" por determinado produto, seja caça, gado, segurança, território, ou até por mitos e valores enraizados à décadas. Para a minha avó na aldeia, as raposas, os texugos, os sacarrabos, etc, são predadores de gado, ponto.  Eu já os vejo de outra forma, pois esta consciencialização foi me incutida na escola, na universidade, etc. Mas para a minha avó e para os seus vizinhos ninguém lhe incuti-o estes valores...
> 
> Considero que o trabalho desempenhado pelo ICNF e por outras entidades à volta do tema Lince tem sido bem conseguido. As novas gerações estão sensibilizadas com o trabalho desenvolvido, é um tema amplamente divulgado e conhecido, os timings têm sido bons e tem tudo para ser um projeto concluído da melhor forma com a eficaz reintrodução noutros pontos do país nas próximas décadas. Haverá sempre problemas com acidentes, abates, doenças, mas no balanço geral é um trabalho muito positivo até agora.
> 
> Já outros animais têm visto a sua popularidade manter-se ou regredir nos últimos anos. E isso sim, é um problema grave nesta altura. Animais como o lobo, o javali e outros pequenos mamíferos (sacarrabos, texugos, pequenos roedores, etc etc), répteis e aves têm continuado a ser completamente ignorados e continua o sentimento de repulsa por estes seres vivos. Todos os dias se ouve falar na "praga" de javalis que assola Portugal, mas até hoje ainda ninguém me mostrou um bom estudo que mostre a grande variação de indivíduos no último século (ou outra escala temporal)... se calhar é porque na realidade ainda ninguém se dignou a fazer um estudo destes, seja por falta de interesse seja por falta se monitorização, que na minha opinião, é um dos problemas mais graves que a conservação da natureza tem em Portugal. Quem diz javali diz outros animais e plantas. Alguém sabe ao certo quantos lobos existem em Portugal? Quantas lontras? Quantas galinholas? ...



Excelente explicação, faço das tuas palavras as minhas, sei que as pessoas mais idosas são assim mesmo, e já não se consegue fazer muito melhor para mudar esses hábitos já tão enraizados, o futuro agora é ensinar as gerações mais novas nas escolas, e mostrar-lhes que existe muito mais vida para descobrir para além dos telemóveis, tablets e computadores.
Gostei de ver uma boa iniciativa de uma junta de uma junta de freguesia aqui próxima, em que explicaram ás crianças até aos 10 anos, numa escola, o que mudou agora com a entrada em vigor a 21 de Janeiro, acerca da queima de sobrantes, isto com o objectivo de essas mesmas crianças depois explicarem lá em casa aos pais ou avós, com devem de proceder cada vez que querem queimar algo.
Pois é o javali fala-se num praga em vários locais do nosso país, mas não se sabe ao certo o eventual aumentar exponencial desta espécie, bem como de outras, o que as pessoas dizem é que tem causado mais estragos, ou que se aproximam demasiado das casas e das pessoas.
Eu lembro-me quando andava na escola, e me ensinaram que se devia reciclar, e fui eu mesmo que ensinei toda a gente cá em casa, isto já lá vão uns 15 anos.
Sim de facto as entidades competentes tem feito uma bom trabalho, na preservação do lince, até já com colocação de sinais de transito, de modo a alertar os condutores, mas o atropelamento infelizmente tem sido uma das maiores causas de morte desta espécie.


----------



## MSantos (20 Fev 2019 às 15:47)

Já ontem tinha visto esta foto das pegadas de urso partilhadas pelo professor Carlos Aguiar! A confirmar-se é uma boa notícia! 

Mas não vamos embandeirar em arco, quanto muito é um individuo dispersante, estamos muito longe de termos uma presença regular de ursos em Portugal.


----------



## AJB (20 Fev 2019 às 17:21)

Esta confirmado. É pegada de urso pardo. Agora nao se deve fazer publicidade


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Fev 2019 às 19:17)

AJB disse:


> Esta confirmado. É pegada de urso pardo. Agora nao se deve fazer publicidade



Por acaso ainda não vi a confirmação oficial, mas concordo, não seve fazer nenhum alarido.


----------



## frederico (20 Fev 2019 às 22:21)

Exacto. Senão teremos a histeria colectiva e os jornalixo a meter medo às pessoas.


----------



## clone (20 Fev 2019 às 23:55)

MSantos disse:


> Já ontem tinha visto esta foto das pegadas de urso partilhadas pelo professor Carlos Aguiar! A confirmar-se é uma boa notícia!
> 
> Mas não vamos embandeirar em arco, quanto muito é um individuo dispersante, estamos muito longe de termos uma presença regular de ursos em Portugal.




Olha que ursos é o que não falta no parlamento


----------



## belem (21 Fev 2019 às 10:11)

Essa alusão de ursos a pessoas, não acham que já é um bocado repetitiva e ultrapassada?

Caro AJB

Como soube que estão confirmadas como sendo de urso-pardo?

Obrigado desde já.


----------



## belem (21 Fev 2019 às 10:56)

MSantos disse:


> Já ontem tinha visto esta foto das pegadas de urso partilhadas pelo professor Carlos Aguiar! A confirmar-se é uma boa notícia!
> 
> Mas não vamos embandeirar em arco, quanto muito é um individuo dispersante, estamos muito longe de termos uma presença regular de ursos em Portugal.




A ser verdade, tanto quanto sei, trata-se simplesmente do primeiro urso-pardo confirmado em território nacional desde o século XIX... Claro que não é motivo para grandes euforias, mas é um acontecimento importante e pode (e deve) motivar locais e autoridades, a ter atenção a este tema e quiçá a enveredar por um atitude conservacionista diferente e mais realista.
E o regresso do urso-pardo, a meu ver, deve ser estimulado, pois é uma tremenda mais valia (veja-se o bom exemplo da Espanha neste capítulo e como tem sabido gerir os recursos e obter benefícios com a presença do urso-pardo).
Outra coisa, que pode emergir com este achado (se for verdadeiro), é o surgimento de uma investigação mais séria, nestas regiões raianas, no sentido de encontrar mais indícios de urso-pardo, pois até poderão haver mais ursos, em território nacional... Só quem não conhece bem estas regiões, é que acha que não têm potencial, para esconder animais (sobretudo tendo em conta o tipo de terreno, a vastidão de áreas despovoadas, a boa quantidade de habitats propícios à presença de ursos, etc...).
E espero que tudo isto, beneficie as populações locais,  o magnífico património natural local e o nosso país, em geral.

PS: Gostei muito das participações do Sr. JPAG e do Sr. Pedro1993!


----------



## AJB (21 Fev 2019 às 11:03)

belem disse:


> Essa alusão de ursos a pessoas, não acham que já é um bocado repetitiva e ultrapassada?
> 
> Caro AJB
> 
> ...


Nao poderei dizer mas é fidedigna


----------



## belem (21 Fev 2019 às 11:19)

Pois, é que está a haver uma discussão sobre este tema no Facebook, e a falta de idoneidade, relativamente a este assunto, já se está a tornar um bocado frustrante (para não dizer irritante).
Enquanto não for feito um «press-release», ou for publicado um pequeno artigo que seja (não precisa de ser numa revista científica), em que refiram quem fez a identificação e como, vou considerar este achado como «ainda por confirmar».
É realmente pena, colocarem uma foto tão pouco clara e apenas de forma vaga, dizerem que está identificada como sendo de urso, por especialistas (nos comentários, apenas adiantam que têm mais fotos e que os especialistas são espanhóis)...
Se têm mais fotos, porque é que não postam uma mais nítida (a não ser que não tenham uma melhor)...?


----------



## MSantos (21 Fev 2019 às 12:28)

clone disse:


> Olha que ursos é o que não falta no parlamento



Sim... Desses há demasiados! 

Mas a culpa é nossa, somos nós que os elegemos para lá!


----------



## belem (21 Fev 2019 às 20:51)

Pois, muitas pessoas estão a deixar este assunto de lado (o numero de comentários no facebook e a qualidade das intervenções, baixou imenso). Agora aparece muita palha, e os vulgares «ursos são os de duas pernas», etc...
Infelizmente, dada a arrogância e falta de capacidade de comunicação, de quem supostamente veio a público mostrar as pegadas e alegou serem a confirmação da presença de urso-pardo, parece-me que não passa tudo de um engano.
Mas talvez, no meio disto tudo, seja realmente importante confirmar duas outras alegações: a da entrada (supostamente) recente de ursos-pardos tanto por Vinhais, como por Miranda do Douro. Também há quem fale na Peneda, mas quem o mencionou, não me parece confiável (a mesma pessoa que apareceu com esta história das pegadas).
Relativamente ao caso de Vinhais e Miranda do Douro, disseram-me que foi Espanha, quem avisou Portugal (neste caso o ICNF) sobre a entrada de ursos. Resta agora, confirmar isso junto do ICNF e do grupo espanhol que acompanhou os ursos.


----------



## frederico (21 Fev 2019 às 22:26)

Enquanto o urso e o lince recuperam, eis uma espécie que está muito mal.
https://www.elmundo.es/ciencia-y-salud/ciencia/2019/01/25/5c4af2e4fc6c83de378b45f0.html

Menos de 300 exemplares na zona da Cordilheira Cantábrica, e poucas fêmeas reprodutoras. A espécie já existiu nas serranias a norte do Douro.


----------



## belem (22 Fev 2019 às 10:49)

frederico disse:


> Enquanto o urso e o lince recuperam, eis uma espécie que está muito mal.
> https://www.elmundo.es/ciencia-y-salud/ciencia/2019/01/25/5c4af2e4fc6c83de378b45f0.html
> 
> Menos de 300 exemplares na zona da Cordilheira Cantábrica, e poucas fêmeas reprodutoras. A espécie já existiu nas serranias a norte do Douro.



A população reliquia, que ainda há relativamente pouco tempo, encontraram em León, está dada como extinta.
Provavelmente quando a encontraram, já estava em grave declínio.

Pelo que estive a ler num forum Espanhol, a situação do tetraz, nos últimos enclaves que restam da espécie em Espanha, é realmente muito preocupante...
Há uns tempos, contatei o centro de reprodução em cativeiro da espécie (em Espanha) e eles têm um grave problema de consanguinidade e nem me foi possível ajudar o Parque Biológico de Gaia, a adquirir uns exemplares.

Penso que daqui a pouco tempo, saberemos, se deve ser mantida a suposta «pureza» ibérica dos últimos tetrazes selvagens que restam na Peninsula Ibérica, ou se terão que incluir tetrazes de outras partes da Europa para ajudar a variedade ibérica a recuperar.
Sinceramente, acho. que a inclusão de outros tetrazes, será praticamente inevitável, tanto até que nem existe grande diferença física , entre estas populações.


----------



## belem (22 Fev 2019 às 13:24)

belem disse:


> Pois, muitas pessoas estão a deixar este assunto de lado (o numero de comentários no facebook e a qualidade das intervenções, baixou imenso). Agora aparece muita palha, e os vulgares «ursos são os de duas pernas», etc...
> Infelizmente, dada a arrogância e falta de capacidade de comunicação, de quem supostamente veio a público mostrar as pegadas e alegou serem a confirmação da presença de urso-pardo, parece-me que não passa tudo de um engano.
> Mas talvez, no meio disto tudo, seja realmente importante confirmar duas outras alegações: a da entrada (supostamente) recente de ursos-pardos tanto por Vinhais, como por Miranda do Douro. Também há quem fale na Peneda, mas quem o mencionou, não me parece confiável (a mesma pessoa que apareceu com esta história das pegadas).
> Relativamente ao caso de Vinhais e Miranda do Douro, disseram-me que foi Espanha, quem avisou Portugal (neste caso o ICNF) sobre a entrada de ursos. Resta agora, confirmar isso junto do ICNF e do grupo espanhol que acompanhou os ursos.



Infelizmente e pelo que estive a analisar muito rapidamente, penso que serão novamente alegações sem fundamento...
O caso recente de Vinhais, não aconteceu em Vinhais, mas em Espanha, ainda que a poucos quilómetros da fronteira:

http://visao.sapo.pt/verde/2017-11-20-Sera-que-o-urso-vai-regressar-a-Portugal-

O caso de Miranda do Douro, penso que também foi em Espanha (Zamora), mas também relativamente perto de Portugal (será o caso registado em 1998?).

Agora claro que há também a hipótese de alguns terem entrado mesmo cá, só que ninguém se apercebeu. Nem todos os ursos são seguidos por Espanha.

No entanto, vou contatar na mesma o ICNF.


Posto isto, penso que existem 3 posições, relativamente à situação do urso-pardo em Portugal.

1-Existem uns que aparentemente rejeitam a hipótese de entrarem ursos em Portugal, e que salientam que o último registo (1843), já era de um animal dispersante.
Acreditam também que não existem condições no Norte de Portugal, para os ursos voltarem e que se o urso quisesse voltar, não teria nada para comer.
Para sustentar este ponto de vista, alegam ter havido demasiados transformações no que seria um bom habitat para o urso, nomeadamente a destruição do bosque caducifólio, o fogo e a expansão da cultura do milho, do pinhal, do eucaliptal, etc...


2-Existem uns que aparentemente acreditam que existem ursos dispersantes em Portugal (numa franja que vai da Peneda às zonas raianas do parque natural de Montesinho). Falam em avistamentos, pegadas e dizem que o ICNF, está a par de alguns destes acontecimentos..

3-Existem uns que acreditam que existe a possibilidade de ursos dispersantes entrarem ou de virem começar a entrar em Portugal (tal tanto pode já ter acontecido recentemente, como poderá acontecer nos próximos tempos), sobretudo na zona do Parque Natural de Montesinho e arredores.
Mencionam que tal ponto de vista, é sustentado pela expansão notória da população ocidental ibérica de urso-pardo (e também com o crescente numero de registos relativamente perto da fronteira Portuguesa) e reforçam este ponto de vista, com uma comparação entre os habitats usados em Espanha, pelo urso, com os presentes no extremo Nordeste Português, alegando existir alguma semelhança em vários aspetos chave e com um estudo que apresenta esta zona, como tendo habitat com potencial para albergar a espécie (ainda que em numeros baixos (sobretudo dispersantes, e com baixa taxa de ocupação permanente e com muito baixa taxa de reprodução)).
Por último apontam a crescente baixa densidade da população humana, e a relativamente numerosa população de lobos-ibéricos na região (tanto no lado Português, como no lado Espanhol) como um bioindicador favorável para os ursos.


Uma crítica construtiva a todos estes pontos de vista:

1)As transformações que alegam ter transformado o habitat do urso ao ponto de este não ter alimento, muito provavelmente, não podem ser aplicadas a toda a zona raiana do Norte de Portugal e o urso pode ser considerado como sendo um animal com uma dieta bastante generalista, tendo sido observado na Europa do Leste, a frequentar lixeiras, a viver bem perto de aldeias habitadas em Espanha e a seguir alcateias de lobo na América do Norte para ter acesso aos despojos das caçadas.
O urso-pardo também não vive exclusivamente em bosques caducifólios, como já foi demonstrado neste tópico, tanto na P. Ibérica, como em vários outros países, escolhendo antes diferentes tipos de habitat, consoante a época do ano, a região, etc...
Também me parece que têm negligenciado o crescente número de incursões de ursos-pardos até zonas próximas da fronteira (ou talvez não, quiçá uma próxima publicação mencione este aspecto).

2- Infelizmente a verdade é que não existem provas credíveis sobre a presença de ursos-pardos em território nacional (tanto quanto sei, pelo menos desde o caso de 1843) e não deviam nunca, enveredar por fotografias, testemunhos e informações duvidosas para dizer que a presença do urso está confirmada, pois isto em nada contribue para a melhoria da situação do urso-pardo no nosso país e afasta as pessoas com potencial para fazer algo de relevante.
Seguramente também não serve em nada para refletir sobre a possibilidade da entrada de ursos em Portugal ou sobre possíveis alterações da lei ou de gestão territorial do nosso país.
Por último, se por acaso, encontrarem mesmo algo que prove a presença de um urso, acho que devem dirigir-se a autoridades como o ICNF ou a investigadores sérios e imparciais, e evitem indicar as localizações precisas dos achados ao público.

3-Esta é a minha linha de pensamento, por isso, como é óbvio, não tenho muito a criticar, excepto talvez que tenha que ter em mente, que apesar de existirem corredores ecológicos entre o Nordeste Português e o sistema Sanabria-Culebra,  tal colonização, a realizar-se, poderá ser algo lenta e se envolverá reprodução, dentro de território português, só o tempo dirá.
Penso que é necessário atualizar a informação sobre o que se passa neste território, e em Espanha e sugerir alguma atenção às autoridades competentes, sobre a possível entrada de animais dispersantes oriundos de Espanha (e de propôr um plano adaptado à realidade local, para também introduzir o tema junto das populações locais, escolas, (etc), tendo em vista a sensibilização da população (inclusive grupos ambientais regionais)).
Eventualmente este plano (que poderá estender-se até a outro lado da fronteira), também irá propôr o reforço das massas boscosas locais, com espécies e variedades locais, que não só favorecem o urso, mas toda uma série de seres vivos. As populações locais, poderão e deverão participar nestes plantios em ações de voluntariado e será incutido um ambiente alegre e festivo, aos eventos.
A criação da Reserva da Biosfera Transfronteiriça da Meseta Ibérica, há uns tempos atrás, também impulsionou-me a enveredar por esta linha de pensamento.


----------



## JPAG (22 Fev 2019 às 15:12)

belem disse:


> Infelizmente e pelo que estive a analisar muito rapidamente, penso que serão novamente alegações sem fundamento...
> O caso recente de Vinhais, não aconteceu em Vinhais, mas em Espanha, ainda que a poucos quilómetros da fronteira:
> 
> http://visao.sapo.pt/verde/2017-11-20-Sera-que-o-urso-vai-regressar-a-Portugal-
> ...



Excelente comentário. Concordo com tudo o que disse. 
A 1ª posição que apresenta penso que está colocada como fora de hipótese neste momento pelos entendidos na matéria. Não faz sentido nenhum acreditar que o urso não entrou ou entrará em Portugal nos últimos/próximos anos. Só nós, humanos, é que vimos as fronteiras como limites administrativos e sabendo que os ursos têm andando pela região a cerca de 10/20 km da fronteira não me faz muito sentido que este limite não tenha sido já ultrapassado. Estamos a falar de um território que apresenta uma igualdade florística e faunística dos 2 lados da fronteira, de um território que felizmente tem conseguido fazer crescer algumas populações de animais em risco, como o lobo ou a cabra (e teve o ano passado também a boa notícia da charrela ter aparecido), ou seja, as condições necessárias para que os ursos entrem no nosso território estão lá e não me parece que desculpas como diferença de habitats e falta de alimento façam sentido de acordo com as semelhanças que há entre os territórios. 

Acerca da Reserva da Biosfera Transfronteiriça da Meseta Ibérica, é sem dúvida um excelente indicador de que as coisas estão a ser bem feitas e bem planeadas. Aliás, estas iniciativas só pecam por escassas. e deviam a continuar a ser implementadas, tanto em Portugal como no resto do mundo. Não faz sentido olhar-se para o território de forma desarticulada e através das fronteiras administrativas. No entanto acho que esta Reserva ainda está um pouco aquém do potencial que apresenta... percebo que nesta altura embrionária do projeto ainda se olhe muito para as questões de divulgação e aspetos económicos da região (principalmente turismo), mas esta terá que ter um papel mais interventivo na criação e gestão de projetos de conservação da natureza. Mas no geral o trabalho desenvolvido tem sido bom. 

Não sendo um grande entendido na matéria, nem sabendo muito bem todos os requisitos necessários para a criação de estas reservas transfronteiriças, custa-me a perceber como é que ainda não foi criada nenhuma (nem se ouviu falar, que eu saiba), para a região do Guadiana (Vale do Guadiana-Picos de Aroche-Serra de Aracena, p.ex).


----------



## JPAG (22 Fev 2019 às 16:34)

Ainda acerca desta notícia...

Neste momento não estamos só a falar deste registo fotográfico. O autor das fotos, um pastor da zona (e primo do prof.Carlos Aguiar), avistou o urso junto a uns colmeais. Não tendo o telemóvel aquando do avistamento só conseguiu fazer registos mais tarde às pegadas. Há mais fotos mas apenas uma foi divulgada. Vale o que vale, mas o pastor é um ex-emigrante nos EUA e diz "conhecer" bem os ursos, e a verdade é que é um animal bem reconhecível  

Com avistamentos e com relatos de várias pegadas na zona, bem como de vários técnicos já no local a investigar, as hipóteses da história ser verídica parece tornar-se mais forte. Seria fulcral alguns dos técnicos na zona encontrarem outros vestígios, como fezes ou pelos para amostras de ADN. Parece-me que a hipótese de encontrar pelos não será muito complicada, no entanto penso que mesmo que se confirme não deverá haver confirmação por parte das entidades competentes tão brevemente..


----------



## Pek (22 Fev 2019 às 16:36)

belem disse:


> Penso que daqui a pouco tempo, saberemos, se deve ser mantida a suposta «pureza» ibérica dos últimos tetrazes selvagens que restam na Peninsula Ibérica, ou se terão que incluir tetrazes da Europa Central (por exemplo) para ajudar a variedade ibérica a recuperar.
> Sinceramente, acho. que a inclusão de outros tetrazes, será praticamente inevitável, tanto até que nem existe grande diferença física, entre estas populações.



Não há variedade ibérica do tetraz. Tradicionalmente temos:

- Subsp._ cantabricus_: Cordilheira Cantábrica.
- Subsp. _aquitanicus_: Pirenéus.

De acordo com análises genéticas mais recentes, existem duas linhagens:

- Boreal: Pirenéus, Escandinávia, Alpes, Cárpatos, Rússia, Montanhas Dináricas, etc.
- Meridional: Cordilheira Cantábrica, Montanhas Ródope, Montanhas Dináricas, Cárpatos e Pirenéus

Nos Cárpatos, Pirenéus e Montanhas Dináricas há contacto entre as duas linhagens, com exemplares boreais e meridionais. A linhagem do sul é só pura na Cordilheira Cantábrica e Montanhas Ródope (Bulgária-Grécia). Na Ibéria, portanto, existem as duas "linhas", diferente é o caso da Cordilheira Cantábrica.

Em relação ao urso cuatro mapas do habitat potencial:

- Azul: Habitat adequado ocupado pela espécie.
- Verde: Habitat adequado não ocupado pela espécie.







Mapa b) Adequação de habitat. Azul: Adequação máxima.






Mais informação


P.S.: Na Península Ibérica existem outras duas espécies de tetrazes além do tetraz-grande (_Tetrao urogallus_), ambas nos Pirenéus:

- Lagópode-branco (_Lagopus muta_). _Lagópodo alpino_ em castelhano.
- Perdiz-avelã ou galinha-do-mato (_Tetrastes bonasia_). _Grévol_ em castelhano. Recentemente reintroduzido:


----------



## belem (22 Fev 2019 às 18:19)

JPAG disse:


> Ainda acerca desta notícia...
> 
> Neste momento não estamos só a falar deste registo fotográfico. O autor das fotos, um pastor da zona (e primo do prof.Carlos Aguiar), avistou o urso junto a uns colmeais. Não tendo o telemóvel aquando do avistamento só conseguiu fazer registos mais tarde às pegadas. Há mais fotos mas apenas uma foi divulgada. Vale o que vale, mas o pastor é um ex-emigrante nos EUA e diz "conhecer" bem os ursos, e a verdade é que é um animal bem reconhecível
> 
> Com avistamentos e com relatos de várias pegadas na zona, bem como de vários técnicos já no local a investigar, as hipóteses da história ser verídica parece tornar-se mais forte. Seria fulcral alguns dos técnicos na zona encontrarem outros vestígios, como fezes ou pelos para amostras de ADN. Parece-me que a hipótese de encontrar pelos não será muito complicada, no entanto penso que mesmo que se confirme não deverá haver confirmação por parte das entidades competentes tão brevemente..



Há mais fotos? Então e alguma é melhor do que a que vimos (e que apareceu nas notícias)?

Eu só vejo mais hipóteses, disso ser verdade quando aparecerem melhores fotos (ou nem que seja uma melhor foto) e aparecer a confirmação oficial.

Se for verdade, ficaria muito satisfeito.


----------



## belem (22 Fev 2019 às 18:52)

Pek disse:


> Não há variedade ibérica do tetraz. Tradicionalmente temos:
> 
> - Subsp._ cantabricus_: Cordilheira Cantábrica.
> - Subsp. _aquitanicus_: Pirenéus.
> ...



Obrigado.
Referia-me ao tetraz que ainda existe na Peninsula Ibérica (será que os tetrazes dos Pirinéus têm condições para assumir o papel de recuperar os tetrazes cantábricos?) e realmente se os estudos genéticos indicam esses resultados, será possível recuperá-lo sem causar alterações graves no seu património genético.

Quanto ao lagópode branco e à galinha do mato, penso que são interessantes.
Em Portugal, desconheço, se estariam presentes em tempos históricos, ou no passado longinquo (teria que pesquisar bem antes), mas se já existiram por cá, devem ter tido uma maior expressão durante fases climáticas bem mais frias que as atuais e/ou em zonas de montanha muito alta.
Portugal é mais conhecido por ser um enclave onde sobrevivem plantas do período Terciário, quando o clima da Europa era mais quente, do que propriamente um refúgio para espécies «glaciárias», porque tem poucas zonas de grande altitude e está junto ao Atlântico, por exemplo.

Relativamente às regiões, ditas como propícias à presença do urso, esses mapas são interessantes, mas desconheço qual o nível de rigor e parece haver alguma variação.
Parece-me que em alguns casos, usam sobretudo a cobertura florestal e a altitude...

Deixo aqui mais alguns:






https://geoinnova.org/blog-territor...zly-nvWoNGVV9RTonJ-lKFr4eMbn6sJ-fES-JfyZg_YTA

Este é relativo à presença (1998-2000):





https://www.miteco.gob.es/es/biodiv...8bZIfbPLvGKE0-XBQiA2Q4KPYNE57_7LZzjWXqxUzW9vs

Mais um (mas é relativo a zonas com potencial para albergar a espécie):


----------



## Pek (22 Fev 2019 às 19:33)

belem disse:


> Obrigado.
> Referia-me ao tetraz que ainda existe na Peninsula Ibérica e realmente se os estudos genéticos indicam esses resultados, será possível recuperá-lo sem causar alterações graves no seu património genético.



Sim, em princípio, seria interessante transferir exemplares dos Pirinéus para o Cantábrico, embora primeiro devemos eliminar as causas do seu declínio lá. Há um projeto Life, mas não está indo bem (me reservo a minha opinião )



belem disse:


> Quanto ao lagópode branco e à galinha do mato, penso que são interessantes.
> Em Portugal, desconheço, se estariam presentes em tempos históricos, ou no passado longinquo (teria que pesquisar bem antes), mas se já existiram por cá, devem ter tido uma maior expressão durante fases climáticas bem mais frias que as atuais e/ou em zonas de montanha muito alta.



Actualmente vejo impossível o lagópode branco em território português, mas não a galinha do mato. O lagópode branco estava presente nas montanhas cantábricas até cem anos atrás (não há programa de reintrodução nem haverá no curto-médio prazo).



belem disse:


> Relativamente às regiões, ditas como propícias à presença do urso, esses mapas são interessantes, mas desconheço qual o nível de rigor e parece haver alguma variação.
> Parece-me que em alguns casos, usam sobretudo a cobertura florestal e a altitude...



Sim, fundamentalmente cobertura florestal bem preservada e distância a áreas altamente urbanizadas.  O estudo: https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1111/ddi.12796  Pode ser melhorado, mas não é mau.

Já conhecia os mapas de distribuição e probabilidade de presença. Alguma vez os coloquei no fórum no passado se não estou enganado. Mais um da sua distribuição no século XIX:






_Distribuição do urso pardo em meados do século XIX de acordo com os dados do Dicionário Madoz (áreas sombreadas). Os círculos brancos representam exemplares erráticos e os círculos pretos são citações no primeiro quarto do século XIX. De acordo com Nores e Naves (1993)._


----------



## belem (22 Fev 2019 às 20:08)

JPAG disse:


> Excelente comentário. Concordo com tudo o que disse.
> A 1ª posição que apresenta penso que está colocada como fora de hipótese neste momento pelos entendidos na matéria. Não faz sentido nenhum acreditar que o urso não entrou ou entrará em Portugal nos últimos/próximos anos. Só nós, humanos, é que vimos as fronteiras como limites administrativos e sabendo que os ursos têm andando pela região a cerca de 10/20 km da fronteira não me faz muito sentido que este limite não tenha sido já ultrapassado. Estamos a falar de um território que apresenta uma igualdade florística e faunística dos 2 lados da fronteira, de um território que felizmente tem conseguido fazer crescer algumas populações de animais em risco, como o lobo ou a cabra (e teve o ano passado também a boa notícia da charrela ter aparecido), ou seja, as condições necessárias para que os ursos entrem no nosso território estão lá e não me parece que desculpas como diferença de habitats e falta de alimento façam sentido de acordo com as semelhanças que há entre os territórios.
> 
> Acerca da Reserva da Biosfera Transfronteiriça da Meseta Ibérica, é sem dúvida um excelente indicador de que as coisas estão a ser bem feitas e bem planeadas. Aliás, estas iniciativas só pecam por escassas. e deviam a continuar a ser implementadas, tanto em Portugal como no resto do mundo. Não faz sentido olhar-se para o território de forma desarticulada e através das fronteiras administrativas. No entanto acho que esta Reserva ainda está um pouco aquém do potencial que apresenta... percebo que nesta altura embrionária do projeto ainda se olhe muito para as questões de divulgação e aspetos económicos da região (principalmente turismo), mas esta terá que ter um papel mais interventivo na criação e gestão de projetos de conservação da natureza. Mas no geral o trabalho desenvolvido tem sido bom.
> ...




Concordo, aliás eu dei-me ao trabalho de pesquisar por fotografias e fiz aqui mesmo, essas analogias.
Alguns membros do forum, que vivem na região, enriqueceram também bastante o forum, com material fotográfico.
Também já tive a felicidade de visitar o Parque Natural de Montesinho a Serra da Nogueira e arredores, e fiquei surpreendido, com a presença de vários bosques de carvalho, por exemplo, que sinceramente, não esperava ali encontrar, sobretudo tendo em conta a extensão dos mesmos, e a dimensão de algumas árvores.
E pelas fotos, que tenho encontrado, muito ainda ficou por ver...

Para ser honesto, desconheço o que tem sido feito (em termos gerais) ultimamente em torno, da Reserva da Biosfera Transfronteiriça da Meseta Ibérica... Pelo menos, nos últimos 6 meses, por exemplo..
A ver se guardo tempo para pesquisar sobre esse assunto.
Tenho estado (parcialmente), mais envolvido isso sim, com a Faia Brava, que no fundo também vai ficar incluída nesta reserva.
Mas tenho quase a certeza que existem planos para expandir o trabalho que tem sido feito na Faia Brava, por mais algumas zonas desta mega reserva da Biosfera (porque já tive acesso a informação que assim o indica).
Isto porque o modelo da Faia Brava, tem funcionado e tem sustentabilidade.
Tem havido cuidado em identificar e monitorizar a fauna e flora locais (passando pelos grandes herbívoros e carnívoros selvagens, até ao nível das plantas mais pequenas e dos insectos), em descobrir bosques antigos (e em conservá-los), em remover muita vegetação seca para diminuir a capacidade de expansão dos fogos no caso destes ocorrerem (com a utilização de raças autóctones primitivas nacionais de cavalos e bovinos), em criar comedouros para aves de rapina, em proteger métodos agrícolas tradicionais e ancestrais, em educar as populações locais e as novas gerações para a questão do ambiente e claro está em desenvolver o ecoturismo! Claro que podia falar de mais atividades, mas isto é só um exemplo.
Recentemente, até se descobriram mais gravuras «novas» no vale do Côa e por isso o trabalho de campo, na reserva, é praticamente constante, porque inclue vertentes diferentes de investigação.

Em relação, à situação do Guadiana/Serra da Adiça/Serra de Aracena/etc.., concordo com tudo o que diz.
Gostaria de salientar 2 aspetos, que muitos podem desconhecer em relação ao vale do Guadiana:,a surpreendente boa qualidade de diversos habitats presentes em várias sectores do vale e a descoberta recente de gravuras rupestres.
A criação do Parque Natural do Guadiana já foi um pequeno passo (ingénuo) na direção dessa hipotética mega-reserva luso-espanhola, assim como as ações desenvolvidas em prole do abutre-preto e do lince-ibérico, na zona de Contenda-Barrancos.
A união, dessas áreas com a vizinha Espanha, penso que pode ter o seu interesse, até porque sabemos, que o lince-ibérico, por exemplo, usa corredores naturais, presentes nessa região, para deambular por entre Portugal e Espanha.
Quando muitos especialistas conhecidos, falavam na extinção do lince em Portugal, as referências sobre a presença do lince-ibérico, pelo menos nesta região,nunca deixaram de surgir, tendo até sido ali recolhidos excrementos identificados (geneticamente) como sendo de lince.


----------



## frederico (24 Fev 2019 às 16:30)

Eu acredito que há condições para termos uma pequena população de ursos, MAS não será no Gerês. O local com melhores condições é o Nordeste Transmontano.


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2019 às 15:32)

frederico disse:


> Eu acredito que há condições para termos uma pequena população de ursos, MAS não será no Gerês. O local com melhores condições é o Nordeste Transmontano.



O problema é que mesmo uma pequena população de ursos necessita de uma vasta área, e mesmo no Nordeste Transmontano não sei se haverá neste momento condições para a existência de ursos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2019 às 18:17)

MSantos disse:


> O problema é que mesmo uma pequena população de ursos necessita de uma vasta área, e mesmo no Nordeste Transmontano não sei se haverá neste momento condições para a existência de ursos.



Pois o nosso território até podem ser visitados pelos ursos que cruzam a fronteira, mas também não acredito que reúna todas as condições essenciais para a sua permanencia efectiva.

@belem, parabéns pela tua excelente abordação ao tema do urso, com explicações bastantes detalhadas e explicativas.


----------



## belem (27 Fev 2019 às 09:43)

MSantos disse:


> Se tivermos em conta que o apartamento tem continuidade do lado espanhol, já não é assim tão pequeno!



Sim concordo.

E acho que frequentemente se exagera quanto às exigências dos ursos.

Quanto à possibilidade de uma população efectiva se fixar no canto Nordeste, se for nos dias de hoje, impossível não é, mas talvez seja antes algo improvável. Daqui a alguns anos, quem sabe...


----------



## frederico (28 Fev 2019 às 22:28)

Ja nao vou ao Geres ha uns dois ou tres anos. A ultima vez que la estive pareceu me que havia excesso de presenca humana em algumas areas. Nao creio que tenha condicoes para albergar ursos com gente por todo o lado a caminhar e a fazer barulho. O Macico Central e de dificil acesso mas nao tem floresta...


----------



## frederico (28 Fev 2019 às 22:30)

Ha muita gente ligada ao Ambiente e a Conservacao que fala disto mas ninguem os ouve. A situacao agravou se muito nos ultimos 10 a 15 anos por culpa das autarquias que nao param de abrir caminhos e trilhos. Ha zonas que so podem ser conservadas se nao houver presenca humana, ponto.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Mar 2019 às 17:32)

*Afinal, há ou não ursos pardo em Portugal? 'Nim'* 

*Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF) diz que "não há, seguramente" presença regular de ursos pardo em Portugal. Contudo, sabe-se que há animais desta espécie que, ocasionalmente, vagueiam de Espanha até cá *
*
https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...fication&utm_medium=push&utm_campaign=1208519*


----------



## frederico (1 Mar 2019 às 19:13)

Se a memoria nao me falha ha uma lenda medieval que fala de um ataque de um urso ao Rei D. Dinis na regiao de Beja.


----------



## trevinca (30 Mar 2019 às 22:13)

A pegada central tem apenas quatro unhas; Ele precisa de mais um para ser urso definitivamente. No entanto, em terreno com lama, o urso só pode deixar três ou quatro pregos impressos. E esse poderia ser o caso da fotografia. Se houver um testemunho paralelo sobre o avistamento do animal, a presença do urso parece muito plausível. Além disso, o encontro hipotético aconteceu na região do Barroso onde alguns ursos foram vistos até 1940-1950. Nas áreas galegas vizinhas de Pontevedra e Ourense havia ursos até as datas do século XX.


----------



## trevinca (4 Abr 2019 às 10:19)

Bon día:
Eiquí vos remito um livro de ursos en Italia, onde fala-se das pegadas dos ursos


----------



## Brigantia (5 Abr 2019 às 14:15)

*El oso toma asiento en la Sierra de la Culebra*
*Un equipo de investigadores constatan la presencia ininterrumpida del plantígrado en Zamora*


----------



## MSantos (5 Abr 2019 às 14:25)

Brigantia disse:


> *El oso toma asiento en la Sierra de la Culebra*
> *Un equipo de investigadores constatan la presencia ininterrumpida del plantígrado en Zamora*


----------



## Brigantia (8 Mai 2019 às 19:23)

*Confirmada la presencia de un oso pardo en la comarca de Sanabria*


----------



## camrov8 (8 Mai 2019 às 22:41)

do que li o dito cujo esta a ir para sul e pode efectivamente atravessar a fronteira


----------



## Brigantia (9 Mai 2019 às 09:40)

*Portugal confirmou a Espanha existência de urso pardo considerado extinto*


Ele anda por aí, deve andar pela zona entre o Padronelo, Gamoneda, La Tejera e Vinhais ou Bragança...


----------



## AJB (9 Mai 2019 às 10:12)

Animal errante...esperemos que goste do T1...anda habituado a T4 duplex...


----------



## belem (9 Mai 2019 às 10:37)

Já foi abordada aqui (várias vezes) essa questão... Existe uma grande continuidade de habitats entre Portugal e Espanha, nessa região.


----------



## lreis (9 Mai 2019 às 11:52)

belem disse:


> Já foi abordada aqui (várias vezes) essa questão... Existe uma grande continuidade de habitats entre Portugal e Espanha, nessa região.



Eu percebo o conceito, mas se a grande continuidade de habitats constituir o so-called "duplex T4", então cá se calhar só temos a varanda do mesmo...
Vai ser um desafio interesessante perceber como esta população animal irá progressivamente usar o território norte português. Uns acham que os animais só viram cá de forma temporária (no âmbito da exploração do seu grande espaço de habitat), outras afiançam que pode ser que algum se torne mais residente. Até ver creio mais na 1ª hipótese. De qualquer forma, é mais um desafio de "rewilding" daquele território nacional. A Serra da Coroa tem tido fogos, embora numa escala um pouco menor que a Serra de Montesinho. A Serra da Nogueira mantém-se estoicamente com um nível de fogos muito baixo. Acho que a capacidade de atracção destes animais para este território dependerá também muito como será a sucessão de "distúrbios naturais" no mesmo e da promoção do "rewilderness" que aqui possa ocorrer,


----------



## Brigantia (9 Mai 2019 às 12:03)

Mais alguma informação.
*Avistan un oso pardo cantábrico en Portugal por primera vez en 200 años*
*El ejemplar que atacó un colmenar en Sanabria alcanza el entorno de Braganza*


----------



## belem (9 Mai 2019 às 12:12)

Trata-se da primeira confirmação da presença de urso-pardo em Portugal após cerca de 176 anos e mais ou menos, no local que esperávamos...
E isto calhou porque por acaso andavam a acompanhar esse urso... Não se sabe se as autoridades espanholas têm dados sobre todos os ursos da região, se os acompanham e se há mais ursos a fazerem o mesmo...
O que se sabe, é que há mais ursos, com uma presença aparentemente constante, bem perto da fronteira portuguesa.
Segundo algumas informações aqui colocadas neste tópico, a Serra da Nogueira, tem uma carvalhal com cerca de pelo menos, 8000 hectares... Não são 8 hectares.
Será assim tão comum, existirem carvalhais com esse tamanho, na P. Ibérica?  Gostaria de ver dados sobre isso.
E depois não é só esta Serra, há muito mais habitat propício no entorno e até no lado leste de Montesinho..
Eu acho que é provável (e se calhar até bastante provável), que estas incursões aumentem, e que uma pequena população se estabeleça (na fronteira , perto da fronteira, em um dos lados da fronteira, ou até em ambos lados da fronteira), mas tal poderá levar algum tempo.


----------



## belem (9 Mai 2019 às 13:26)

https://www.researchgate.net/public...in_The_influence_of_climate_and_local_factors


----------



## Geopower (9 Mai 2019 às 14:52)

artigo interessante sobre as hipóteses de regresso do urso-pardo a Portugal:
https://www.wilder.pt/cronicas/o-ur...6JbiZ5o2LrXNbqsATtJiaUx3Sn0DGOToiBrd7llYNMcAY


----------



## Brigantia (9 Mai 2019 às 15:45)

Segundo o director do Departamento Norte do ICNF, Armando Loureiro, citado pelo Público o exemplar andou pela freguesia de Espinhosela, Bragança.


----------



## hurricane (9 Mai 2019 às 16:27)

Fiquei mesmo contente com esta noticia. Seria bom que a protecao da biodiversidade passasse para o topo da agenda politica!


----------



## Dan (9 Mai 2019 às 16:37)

Uma boa noticia. Confesso que tinha algumas reservas quanto à possibilidade de algum individuo mostrar interesse em atravessar a série de barreiras que existe ente a Sanábria e aqui o norte do distrito de Bragança. São várias estradas, uma autoestrada, uma linha de caminho de ferro, parques eólicos e mais umas vias em construção. Ainda bem que animais têm essa resiliência e conseguem aproveitar o pouco que lhe damos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mai 2019 às 17:09)

Dan disse:


> Uma boa noticia. Confesso que tinha algumas reservas quanto à possibilidade de algum individuo mostrar interesse em atravessar a série de barreiras que existe ente a Sanábria e aqui o norte do distrito de Bragança. São várias estradas, uma autoestrada, uma linha de caminho de ferro, parques eólicos e mais umas vias em construção. Ainda bem que animais têm essa resiliência e conseguem aproveitar o pouco que lhe damos.



Pois, são muitas barreiras artificiais, para qualquer animal, conseguir ultrapassar, e ainda para mais quando se trata de urso, aliás Portugal, deve ser dos poucos países europeus, que tem estradas até ao topo das nossas serra, locais esses que deveriam de ser protegidos ao máximo.


----------



## frederico (9 Mai 2019 às 17:17)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois, são muitas barreiras artificiais, para qualquer animal, conseguir ultrapassar, e ainda para mais quando se trata de urso, aliás Portugal, deve ser dos poucos países europeus, que tem estradas até ao topo das nossas serra, locais esses que deveriam de ser protegidos ao máximo.



Num futuro próximo os dois países deverão investir na criação de um rede de corredores ecológicos. Por exemplo, no Sul o lince deverá ter um corredor que ligue Doñana à serra Morena, a serra Morena à serra algarvia, e a serra algarvia ao litoral Alentejano. Por sua vez a serra Morena deve estar ligada aos Montes de Toledo, estes às estepes de Cáceres, as estepes de Cáceres a Monfrague e depois à Cordilheira Central. 

Voltando ao urso, não estou nada contente com a exposição mediática que os jornais estão a dar ao caso, preferia que isto não fosse público.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mai 2019 às 17:23)

frederico disse:


> Num futuro próximo os dois países deverão investir na criação de um rede de corredores ecológicos. Por exemplo, no Sul o lince deverá ter um corredor que ligue Doñana à serra Morena, a serra Morena à serra algarvia, e a serra algarvia ao litoral Alentejano. Por sua vez a serra Morena deve estar ligada aos Montes de Toledo, estes às estepes de Cáceres, as estepes de Cáceres a Monfrague e depois à Cordilheira Central.
> 
> Voltando ao urso, não estou nada contente com a exposição mediática que os jornais estão a dar ao caso, preferia que isto não fosse público.



Pois o aparecimento do urso, em território portugues, tem andado nas "bocas do mundo", como se costuma dizer, o que pode causar, com que muitas pessoas, ou turistas de natureza, formem um aglomerado de pessoas, nessas zonas, onde foi avistado o urso, não sei se também existe algum tipo de restrição como no Parque do Geres, por parte do ICNF, se existe algo igual, do lado espanhol, até porque são zonas muito sensíveis.
Pois e faz sentido uma vez que o Homem, já "cortou" muitas serras a meio, para constru auto estradas, ou linhas férreas, nada melhor então do que criar esses corredores verdes, para passagem de animais, evitando assim, também atropelamentos e graves acidentes.


----------



## frederico (9 Mai 2019 às 17:30)

Quando estive no Nordeste pareceu-me que tem mais futuro para a preservação da biodiversidade que o Gerês. Não me recordo de ver eucaliptos ou invasoras, há uma mancha de carvalho extensa em regeneração, não há vedações metálicas ou estradas movimentadas.

O Gerês está cheio de invasoras, tem às portas o eucaliptal, e há excesso de turismo em áreas sensíveis. A Peneda, parece-me, passa mais despercebida, e penso que tem mais lobo que o Gerês. O Gerês salvou-de uma estrada a cortar todo o maciço central (a Estrela não teve a mesma sorte), mas não se salvou de ter uma fronteira na Portela do Homem.


----------



## frederico (9 Mai 2019 às 17:36)

Hoje em dia, mais do que nunca, é urgente criar zonas de acesso vedado, pois com a moda da caminhadas e as novas tecnologias as pessoas correm tudo, vão para todos os cantos possíveis e imaginários. Isto é notório na Ria Formosa, conheço zonas muito sensíveis onde nidifcam aves que agora estão cheias de turistas a passear, quem lida com aves selvagens sabe que quando estão a nidificar, se forem perturbadas, abandonam o ninho e não há criação. O Ministério e as câmaras têm muita culpa, pois andam só a pôr paliçadas e a abrir caminhos. Por exemplo, parece que querem abrir um caminho na *ribeira de São Lourenço*, no Ludo, uma das zonas mais sensíveis. Em Portugal as autoridades ainda não perceberam que não é possível preservar a natureza em zonas sensíveis e encher aquilo de turistas e adeptos de caminhadas, não é conciliável. Tem de haver zonas de protecção integral com acesso reservado. O POOC do sotavento algarvio dizia que o cordão dunar de Cacela era muito sensível e o acesso deveria ser limitado, no entanto já espetaram uma concessão na praia da Fábrica, e no Verão os carros em torno da aldeia e de Cacela Velha são às centenas. E é notório o lixo, o pisoteamento das dunas, a degradação da vegetação.


----------



## MSantos (9 Mai 2019 às 17:48)

Comunicado oficial do ICNF sobre a confirmação de pelo menos um urso no PN Montesinho

https://www.icnf.pt/noticias/ursopardo


----------



## frederico (9 Mai 2019 às 17:49)

Um dos piores exemplos que o Ministério deu foi a instalação de uma sede para a Reserva do Sapal de Castro Marim no meio da reserva. Um edífício sobredimensionado que na altura custou uma pequena fortuna. O sensato seria que a sede fosse em Vila Real ou em Castro Marim, no centro de uma das povoações, para que os turistas e os residentes pudessem aceder de transporte público, e não no meio de um sapal, *onde só se acede de carro. *O dinheiro que deveria servir para recuperar os sapais secos em décadas anteriores e as salinas tradicionais foi estoirado neste mamarracho. Uma zona que, diga-se, não deveria ter pessoas a circular.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mai 2019 às 18:38)

frederico disse:


> Hoje em dia, mais do que nunca, é urgente criar zonas de acesso vedado, pois com a moda da caminhadas e as novas tecnologias as pessoas correm tudo, vão para todos os cantos possíveis e imaginários. Isto é notório na Ria Formosa, conheço zonas muito sensíveis onde nidifcam aves que agora estão cheias de turistas a passear, quem lida com aves selvagens sabe que quando estão a nidificar, se forem perturbadas, abandonam o ninho e não há criação. O Ministério e as câmaras têm muita culpa, pois andam só a pôr paliçadas e a abrir caminhos. Por exemplo, parece que querem abrir um caminho na *ribeira de São Lourenço*, no Ludo, uma das zonas mais sensíveis. Em Portugal as autoridades ainda não perceberam que não é possível preservar a natureza em zonas sensíveis e encher aquilo de turistas e adeptos de caminhadas, não é conciliável. Tem de haver zonas de protecção integral com acesso reservado. O POOC do sotavento algarvio dizia que o cordão dunar de Cacela era muito sensível e o acesso deveria ser limitado, no entanto já espetaram uma concessão na praia da Fábrica, e no Verão os carros em torno da aldeia e de Cacela Velha são às centenas. E é notório o lixo, o pisoteamento das dunas, a degradação da vegetação.




Eu faço muitas caminhadas, principalmente por caminhos rurais, e mesmo assim tento ir o mais em silencio possível, e várias vezes por ano, faço o percurso dentro da Reserva Natural do Paúl do Boquilobo, sempre acompanhados pelos biólogos, e onde se pede sempre que seja o mais silencioso possível, e ninguém pode sair dos trilhos marcados, e existe uma zona exclusiva acessível apenas aos técnicos do ICNF.
Mas claro que hoje em dia o pessoal, que muito tirar umas fotos, das aves, dos ninhos, e até das crias, acho isto tudo já acima do limite, até porque nada vale mais do que umas meras fotos, a vida animal, e até a vida pessoal, nunca deve ser posta em causa.
Eu tenho aqui vários ninhos, nas árvores em redor de casa, e neste momento, não passo sequer perto desses locais, pois sei que as aves andam sempre numa grande actividade em redor do ninho.
Para mim é um previlégio saber que as minhas árvores ajudaram a "criar e abrigar", de certa forma, muitas aves, nem a erva perto dessas árvores corto enquanto as crias não forem á sua vida.
Mas esses locais muito sensíveis, deveriam de estar inacessíveis a qualquer actividade humana, e ponto final, nem merecia sequer discussão, mas por cá, somos muito brandos.


----------



## frederico (9 Mai 2019 às 18:57)

Há uns anos ainda havia malta a apanhar ninhos de melro e de pintassilgos, e há uns quatro ou cinco anos andavam na praça deTavira a vender pássaros de esparrela para petiscos, tipo mercado negro!


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mai 2019 às 19:00)

frederico disse:


> Há uns anos ainda havia malta a apanhar ninhos de melro e de pintassilgos, e há uns quatro ou cinco anos andavam na praça deTavira a vender pássaros de esparrela para petiscos, tipo mercado negro!



Pois isso foi nitícia na altura, mas esse é um mercado negro, muito escondido, que continua a existir, a legislação também é muito branda.
Não existe nada melhor do que ser acordado por um rouxinol, e por um melro ainda antes das 6 da manhã, são duas aves com um lindo canto, hoje foi esse o dia, ainda é melhor do que acordar com o cantar do galo.


----------



## Raintorr (9 Mai 2019 às 19:26)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois isso foi nitícia na altura, mas esse é um mercado negro, muito escondido, que continua a existir, a legislação também é muito branda.
> Não existe nada melhor do que ser acordado por um rouxinol, e por um melro ainda antes das 6 da manhã, são duas aves com um lindo canto, hoje foi esse o dia, ainda é melhor do que acordar com o cantar do galo.


Eu gosto é de acordar com o som do Cuco, mas nestes dias de chuva parece que o gajo está  roco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mai 2019 às 19:31)

Raintorr disse:


> Eu gosto é de acordar com o som do Cuco, mas nestes dias de chuva parece que o gajo está está roco.
> Levanto-me às 4 da manhã para ir tirar do leite das vacas e às 6 da manhã a minha mulher está a beber.



Hoje ouvi bem o cuco a "cantarolar", enquanto andava nas plantações, e nem a chuva lhe meteu medo.


----------



## Raintorr (9 Mai 2019 às 19:32)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Hoje ouvi bem o cuco a "cantarolar", enquanto andava nas plantações, e nem a chuva lhe meteu medo.


Também ouvi o Cuco, mesmo com a chuva.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mai 2019 às 19:35)

Raintorr disse:


> Também ouvi o Cuco, mesmo com a chuva.



Mas melhor ainda é ouvir o cuco logo ao inicio da manhã, e ouvir o pica-pau, a "martelar", ao longo da manhã, aí sim, o dia "corre" muito melhor.


----------



## Raintorr (9 Mai 2019 às 19:41)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mas melhor ainda é ouvir o cuco logo ao inicio da manhã, e ouvir o pica-pau, a "martelar", ao longo da manhã, aí sim, o dia "corre" muito melhor.


O Pica-pau gosta muito de andar a furar os postes de Madeira.


----------



## frederico (9 Mai 2019 às 19:48)

Eu apanhei muita esparrela no campo quando era criança e pus no contentor do lixo. E ainda apanhei redes de armar ao pássaro e deitei fora. Os donos das esparrelas e das redes nem sonham que fui eu, ahah


----------



## frederico (9 Mai 2019 às 19:54)

Voltando aqui ao tópico.

Na Idade Média o rei D. Dinis terá sido atacado por um urso a norte de Beja, na freguesia de *São Pedro dos Pomares*. É bem possível que as serras da Vidigueira e a serra de Portel tivessem naquela altura uma importante mancha florestal cerrada de sobreiro e de azinheira que seguramente albergou uma população de urso.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mai 2019 às 21:19)

Acabou de dar agora mesmo a reportagem mas na SIC, onde mostra este apicultor, e a pegada do urso.


----------



## camrov8 (9 Mai 2019 às 22:17)

e já começou a histeria, o bicho não é mais perigoso que o lobo e so foram vistos rastos pelo que anda bem escondido e não deve ter grande vontade de contacto


----------



## AJB (9 Mai 2019 às 22:44)

Ja se sabe que anda por ca ha muito...nao percebo porque raio o icnf veio assumir publicamente...desastre!


----------



## frederico (9 Mai 2019 às 22:53)

AJB disse:


> Ja se sabe que anda por ca ha muito...nao percebo porque raio o icnf veio assumir publicamente...desastre!



Preferia que isto não fosse público e não tivesse caído nos jornais e nas TVs. Agora só nos resta esperar que caia rapidamente no esquecimento.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Mai 2019 às 22:59)

frederico disse:


> Quando estive no Nordeste pareceu-me que tem mais futuro para a preservação da biodiversidade que o Gerês. Não me recordo de ver eucaliptos ou invasoras, há uma mancha de carvalho extensa em regeneração, não há vedações metálicas ou estradas movimentadas.
> 
> O Gerês está cheio de invasoras, tem às portas o eucaliptal, e há excesso de turismo em áreas sensíveis. A Peneda, parece-me, passa mais despercebida, e penso que tem mais lobo que o Gerês. O Gerês salvou-de uma estrada a cortar todo o maciço central (a Estrela não teve a mesma sorte), mas não se salvou de ter uma fronteira na Portela do Homem.


Estive na Portela do Homem há coisa de semana e meia e fiquei aterrado com o facto de terem aberto um café nos edifícios da fronteira... pela primeira vez em quinze anos não consegui estacionar o carro onde sempre estaciono, pois o parque estava cheio de carros de pessoas que só lá estavam para tomar café... ainda gostava de saber quem é que autorizou aquela aberração... está claramente em boas mãos o PNPG...


----------



## frederico (9 Mai 2019 às 23:08)

João Pedro disse:


> Estive na Portela do Homem há coisa de semana e meia e fiquei aterrado com o facto de terem aberto um café nos edifícios da fronteira... pela primeira vez em quinze anos não consegui estacionar o carro onde sempre estaciono, pois o parque estava cheio de carros de pessoas que só lá estavam para tomar café... ainda gostava de saber quem é que autorizou aquela aberração... está claramente em boas mãos o PNPG...



Estive lá há dois ou três anos e ainda não havia o tal café. Mas saí dali mal disposto com as camionetas de excursões a descarregar massas no meio da Margaraça, gente a deixar lixo, a pisotear. Aquilo deveria ter acesso limitado a visitantes, apenas x por dia, e deveria haver uma cancela e guarda à saída da Vila do Gerês.


----------



## frederico (9 Mai 2019 às 23:11)

camrov8 disse:


> e já começou a histeria, o bicho não é mais perigoso que o lobo e so foram vistos rastos pelo que anda bem escondido e não deve ter grande vontade de contacto



Nas redes sociais já andam a dizer que qualquer dia o urso ataca alguém e que vai dar prejuízos, etc. A histeria já está instalada. Apenas um urso... a tribo urbana das florzinhas de estufa já está ao rubro. Mais depressa são atropelados ao atravessar a rua do que encontrarão alguma vez um lince, um lobo ou um urso se andarem no meio das serras, cromos.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Mai 2019 às 23:40)

frederico disse:


> Estive lá há dois ou três anos e ainda não havia o tal café. Mas saí dali mal disposto com as camionetas de excursões a descarregar massas no meio da Margaraça, gente a deixar lixo, a pisotear. Aquilo deveria ter acesso limitado a visitantes, apenas x por dia, e deveria haver uma cancela e guarda à saída da Vila do Gerês.


O café é muito recente, tinha lá estado a última vez em julho  e não havia nada. É coisa deste ano certamente.


----------



## frederico (9 Mai 2019 às 23:42)

Ainda bem que me dizes pois quando voltar lá vou tirar fotos e escrever uma carta aberta ao Parque.


----------



## belem (10 Mai 2019 às 09:16)

frederico disse:


> Ainda bem que me dizes pois quando voltar lá vou tirar fotos e escrever uma carta aberta ao Parque.



Parabéns pela atitude e o ativismo! Um excelente exemplo para muitas pessoas.
Também muitas vezes escrevo para instituições e serviços municipais, e os resultados dessas comunicações, no geral, até têm sido bastante positivos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mai 2019 às 12:41)

frederico disse:


> Nas redes sociais já andam a dizer que qualquer dia o urso ataca alguém e que vai dar prejuízos, etc. A histeria já está instalada. Apenas um urso... a tribo urbana das florzinhas de estufa já está ao rubro. Mais depressa são atropelados ao atravessar a rua do que encontrarão alguma vez um lince, um lobo ou um urso se andarem no meio das serras, cromos.



Já ontem vi uma publicação no facebook, onde referia que o urso seria mais uma problema que os apicultores tem de enfrentar, ou seja, já está a passar para um nível dramático.


----------



## belem (10 Mai 2019 às 12:49)

Esse apicultor vai ser indemnizado, já os prejuízos causados por muitas pessoas contra a natureza, mesmo dentro de áreas protegidas, é que nunca serão contabilizados.


----------



## belem (10 Mai 2019 às 12:54)

Brigantia disse:


> *El oso toma asiento en la Sierra de la Culebra*
> *Un equipo de investigadores constatan la presencia ininterrumpida del plantígrado en Zamora*



 A Sierra de Culebra, tem continuidade em Portugal e entre essas populações de urso e Portugal, tanto quanto sei, só existe praticamente matagal, florestas, cursos de água e caminhos de terra batida.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mai 2019 às 12:58)

belem disse:


> Esse apicultor vai ser indemnizado, já os prejuízos causados por muitas pessoas contra a natureza, mesmo dentro de áreas protegidas, é que nunca serão contabilizados.



Sim, mas isso é para o apicultor que ficou sem os 50 quilos de mel, mas quem disse aquela afirmação foi outro apicultor, quem só faltava comparar um só urso, a uma praga de javalis, ou algo parecido.
É verdade as pessoas, causam mais mais prejuízo para a natureza, e nunca fazem nada para pelo menos reparar a situação.


----------



## Brigantia (10 Mai 2019 às 14:22)

belem disse:


> A Sierra de Culebra, tem continuidade em Portugal e entre essas populações de urso e Portugal, tanto quanto sei, só existe praticamente matagal, florestas, cursos de água e caminhos de terra batida.



Sim, a Sierra de la Culebra tem continuidade com Portugal nesses termos.
Mais, a alta Sanabria (zona de Lubian, Padronelo…), por onde, muito provavelmente, terá atravessado o animal de que se fala, é atravessada pela A52 e pela linha ferroviária de alta velocidade (AVE) que nessa zona têm vários túneis e viadutos pelo que apesar  de existirem essas barreiras não parecem ser assim tão grandes. A AVE que está em fase final de construção nessa zona terá túneis enormes (de vários quilómetros).


----------



## lreis (10 Mai 2019 às 14:43)

belem disse:


> Esse apicultor vai ser indemnizado, já os prejuízos causados por muitas pessoas contra a natureza, mesmo dentro de áreas protegidas, é que nunca serão contabilizados.



Não sei se existe enquadramento legal para este tipo de indemnização


----------



## ecobcg (10 Mai 2019 às 14:53)

Infelizmente, não deve tardar muito a que o urso aparece morto... Já arranjaram forma de o tornar um "criminoso"...


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mai 2019 às 20:48)

lreis disse:


> Não sei se existe enquadramento legal para este tipo de indemnização



Normalmente quando os lobos atacam os rebanhos, e no fim do levantamento feito pelo ICNF, creio que o pastor é ressarcido em 25 euros, por cada animal.


ecobcg disse:


> Infelizmente, não deve tardar muito a que o urso aparece morto... Já arranjaram forma de o tornar um "criminoso"...



Já ontem, ao ler a afirmação de um outro apicultor, não este, em que o urso, foi "roubar", o mel, fiqui com essa mesma ideia, este aparecimento do urso, já está a dar muito que falar.


----------



## frederico (11 Mai 2019 às 02:37)

Neste tipo de situação os técnicos do Parque deveria sensibilizar os apicultores para colocar *redes de protecção* em torno das colmeias, aliás os nossos antepassados sabiam muito disso e protegiam o mel. Nós não sabemos se este exemplar vai ou não ficar mas mesmo que não fique podem vir mais nos próximos anos e convém preparar. Por experiência própria sei como funciona o mundo rural em Portugal, há pessoas que nestas situações preferem comprar um veneno qualquer do que gastar dinheiro numa rede. Há uns tempo li um caso sobre o lince em Mértola, havia gado a desaparecer e já se dizia que era o pobre do lince, afinal graças a uma câmara ficou-se a saber que era um cão vadio.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mai 2019 às 16:23)

frederico disse:


> Neste tipo de situação os técnicos do Parque deveria sensibilizar os apicultores para colocar *redes de protecção* em torno das colmeias, aliás os nossos antepassados sabiam muito disso e protegiam o mel. Nós não sabemos se este exemplar vai ou não ficar mas mesmo que não fique podem vir mais nos próximos anos e convém preparar. Por experiência própria sei como funciona o mundo rural em Portugal, há pessoas que nestas situações preferem comprar um veneno qualquer do que gastar dinheiro numa rede. Há uns tempo li um caso sobre o lince em Mértola, havia gado a desaparecer e já se dizia que era o pobre do lince, afinal graças a uma câmara ficou-se a saber que era um cão vadio.









Estas eram algumas estruturas, que os apicultores antigamente usaram como estratégia, para evitar, que por exemplo o urso, o outros predadores atacassem os seus cortiços, e hoje em dia ainda existe apicultores que usam estes locais para colocar as suas colmeias.
Era uma estrutura simples, e barata.

OS MUROS APIÁRIOS DO PARQUE NATURAL DA SERRA DE SÃO MAMEDE E SÍTIO DE SÃO MAMEDE

http://www.altotejo.org/acafa/docsn3/Muros_apiarios_do_Nordeste_Alentejano.pdf


----------



## frederico (11 Mai 2019 às 16:39)

Sei que na serra algarvia volta e meia vão à caça à raposa ilegalmente. Isto porque as raposas atacam as capoeiras, mas será necessário matar os bichos? Não é, basta colocar rede metálica na capoeira e base de cimento, para não fazerem uma toca. Felizmente já começam a ter receio de pôr venenos, não gosto nada dos tiques animalistas do PAN, abomino o animalismo e sou ambientalista, mas uma coisa boa de leis recentes é que muita gente já tem receio de deixar venenos para animais. 

Quando estive no Gerês notei que o gado está por vezes dentro de cercas de pedra muito baixas, ao «abandono», é natural que assim um lobo faminto salte facilmente aquela cerca. Bastaria subir com rede, tão simples. Quem julga que só os animais bravios do mato atacam está muito enganado. Os gatos vadios da minha zona já me mataram carradas de patos e pintos ao longo dos anos, só para dar um exemplo. 

Aquele rede que vi na reportagem, em torno do apiário, é muito fraquinha, não admira que o urso tenha deitado aquilo abaixo. Terá de ser rede mais forte, com suportes metálicos e arame farpado em cima. O efeito estético é terrível, mas é um mal necessário para não termos depois histerias. O título dominante não é em torno do regresso do urso, mas sim sobre o facto do urso ter comido 50 kg de mel...


----------



## belem (11 Mai 2019 às 16:55)

Concordo com o Frederico, vê-se uma enorme idiotice em torno desse pormenor dos 50 kgs de mel (e duvido muito que esse apicultor não venha a ser indemnizado).

Mas quando os apicultores apanham enxames selvagens, que fazem parte da Natureza e que deveriam servir de alimento a animais como o urso (como aliás tem sucedido ao longo de milhares de anos, muitos antes da apicultura sequer existir), disso já ninguém se lembra... E muitos roubam o que lhes apetece e ainda se orgulham disso na internet. É a chamada memória seletiva ou já agora, permitam-me a liberdade de expressão,  a «memória hipócrita»...

O que fizeram em Espanha:

https://www.fapas.es/proyectos/proyecto-abejas

https://www.fapas.es/info/campana-compra-una-colmena


Além de se protegerem melhor as colmeias dos apicultores, deviam ser colocadas umas colmeias longe das aldeias, para os ursos se alimentarem (creio), e em complemento, deviam também fomentar a presença de colmeias, em certas zonas selvagens (propícias à presença dos ursos). Troncos ocos com a disposição correta, algumas abelhas para começar o enxame, etc..
Em Espanha, até pagam a apicultores locais, para colaborar na proteção do urso! Todos ganham com isso, e ainda aparecem muitos turistas para ver os ursos...

Gostaria já agora, de mencionar que o urso tem sido constantemente acompanhado e está a ser vigiado por investigadores... Quem lhe fizer alguma coisa, poderá ficar em (muito) maus lençóis.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mai 2019 às 17:15)

frederico disse:


> Sei que na serra algarvia volta e meia vão à caça à raposa ilegalmente. Isto porque as raposas atacam as capoeiras, mas será necessário matar os bichos? Não é, basta colocar rede metálica na capoeira e base de cimento, para não fazerem uma toca. Felizmente já começam a ter receio de pôr venenos, não gosto nada dos tiques animalistas do PAN, abomino o animalismo e sou ambientalista, mas uma coisa boa de leis recentes é que muita gente já tem receio de deixar venenos para animais.
> 
> Quando estive no Gerês notei que o gado está por vezes dentro de cercas de pedra muito baixas, ao «abandono», é natural que assim um lobo faminto salte facilmente aquela cerca. Bastaria subir com rede, tão simples. Quem julga que só os animais bravios do mato atacam está muito enganado. Os gatos vadios da minha zona já me mataram carradas de patos e pintos ao longo dos anos, só para dar um exemplo.
> 
> Aquele rede que vi na reportagem, em torno do apiário, é muito fraquinha, não admira que o urso tenha deitado aquilo abaixo. Terá de ser rede mais forte, com suportes metálicos e arame farpado em cima. O efeito estético é terrível, mas é um mal necessário para não termos depois histerias. O título dominante não é em torno do regresso do urso, mas sim sobre o facto do urso ter comido 50 kg de mel...



Essa situação que falas, acontece o mesmo aqui na Serra D'Aire, querem colocar vacas, dentro dos muros de pedras, que foram criados para colocar ovelhas ou cabras, e depois admiram-se quando alguma vaca cai dentro de um algar e morre, pois são terrenos instáveis, para animais tão pesados.
Não acredito que os apicultores, tenham possibilidades monetárias, em fazer esses investimentos em vedações, pois hoje em dia a apicultura não paga as contas ao fim do mes, o que muitos apicutores fazem, é precisarem de um trabalho a tempo inteiro.

@belem , é bom saber que os nosso vizinhos espanhóis já tem mais noção no que toca á conservação de fauna e flora, do que nós.
Tenho também uma grande paixão por apicultura, e conheci á bem pouco tempo, um enxame selvagem, e é simplesmente incrível, mas no que depender de mim, vai lá ficar por muitos e bons anos.


----------



## frederico (11 Mai 2019 às 17:18)

Pois aqui há um má gestão dos dinheiros públicos. 

As câmaras andam a gastar milhões em paliçadas estúpidas que não deveriam existir pois arrasam com os objectivos de preservação dos locais em causa... quando uma ínfima parte desse dinheiro poderia ser agora usado para proteger as colmeias no Parque de Montesinho.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mai 2019 às 17:20)

frederico disse:


> Pois aqui há um má gestão dos dinheiros públicos.
> 
> As câmaras andam a gastar milhões em paliçadas estúpidas que não deveriam existir pois arrasam com os objectivos de preservação dos locais em causa... quando uma ínfima parte desse dinheiro poderia ser agora usado para proteger as colmeias no Parque de Montesinho.



Pois assim se gasta os dinheiros públicos, que poderiam ser aplicados de uma boa maneira que seria na conservação de espécies, mas o nosso país está sempre na vanguarda do mau caminho.


----------



## Cesar (11 Mai 2019 às 17:22)

Coitadas das abelhas vao ter que começar tudo de novo.


----------



## belem (11 Mai 2019 às 17:35)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Essa situação que falas, acontece o mesmo aqui na Serra D'Aire, querem colocar vacas, dentro dos muros de pedras, que foram criados para colocar ovelhas ou cabras, e depois admiram-se quando alguma vaca cai dentro de um algar e morre, pois são terrenos instáveis, para animais tão pesados.
> Não acredito que os apicultores, tenham possibilidades monetárias, em fazer esses investimentos em vedações, pois hoje em dia a apicultura não paga as contas ao fim do mes, o que muitos apicutores fazem, é precisarem de um trabalho a tempo inteiro.
> 
> @belem , é bom saber que os nosso vizinhos espanhóis já tem mais noção no que toca á conservação de fauna e flora, do que nós.
> Tenho também uma grande paixão por apicultura, e conheci á bem pouco tempo, um enxame selvagem, e é simplesmente incrível, mas no que depender de mim, vai lá ficar por muitos e bons anos.



Fazes bem! E eu até nem sou contra a apanha de um ou outro enxame selvagem, desde que seja feito de forma consciente, só me faz confusão é a hipocrisia de algumas pessoas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mai 2019 às 17:53)

belem disse:


> Fazes bem! E eu até nem sou contra a apanha de um ou outro enxame selvagem, desde que seja feito de forma consciente, só me faz confusão é a hipocrisia de algumas pessoas.



Mas são estes enxames selvagens, que nos tem muito para ensinar, pois ele está extremamente forte sempre todo o ano, não precisa de tratamento contra a varroa, e está ele numa oliveira, com o buraco da entrada, mesmo junto ao solo, e num lugar á sombra todo o inverno e primavera, e não é por isso que mesmo em dias nublado, que elas não deixam de trabalhar com mais força, do que qualquer outra colmeia, que tenha a mão do "Homem".


----------



## frederico (13 Mai 2019 às 17:21)

Eu cheguei a ter um enxame desses debaixo de um balde de lixo voltado ao contrario! As abelhas entravam por um pequeno buraco no plastico. Infelizmente roderam a horta de predios e elas desapareceram. Bem perto havia uma alfarrobeira centenaria que teve uma colmeia pendurada mas tambem foi a vida com a urbanizacao.


----------



## Brigantia (7 Jul 2019 às 21:55)

Durante a última semana um urso pardo, muito provavelmente o "tuga", andou na zona de San Ciprian de Sanabria, ainda perto de Portugal.


----------



## Brigantia (16 Jul 2019 às 16:51)

Afinal o urso que apareceu na Sanabria em Julho não era o "tuga". Está confirmada a sua presença, tal como tinha sido confirmada a presença de um outro em Abril/Maio na alta Sanabria e Portugal. Afinal trata-se de dois ursos, um macho e uma fêmea.


----------



## MSantos (16 Jul 2019 às 17:07)

Brigantia disse:


> Afinal o urso que apareceu na Sanabria em Julho não era o "tuga". Está confirmada a sua presença, tal como tinha sido confirmada a presença de um outro em Abril/Maio na alta Sanabria e Portugal. Afinal trata-se de dois ursos, um macho e uma fêmea.



Boa notícia, talvez esses ursos possam ser as bases de uma futura população de ursos na zona de Sanabria/Montesinho.


----------



## camrov8 (2 Mai 2020 às 13:37)

https://www.tsf.pt/portugal/socieda...do-montesinho-filmado-na-galiza-12143342.html


----------



## Pek (2 Mai 2020 às 14:21)




----------



## João Pedro (2 Mai 2020 às 18:59)

Pek disse:


>


Que bonito exemplar  Parece jovem, andará em busca de território?

Como estás Pek? Tudo bem? 



camrov8 disse:


> https://www.tsf.pt/portugal/socieda...do-montesinho-filmado-na-galiza-12143342.html


Só vi este depois...  5 anitos, parece mais jovem, especialmente nas imagens diurnas com o pelo molhado.


----------



## belem (2 Mai 2020 às 20:14)

E muito provavelmente mais exemplares irão aparecer, pois a população não pára de aumentar.


----------



## frederico (2 Mai 2020 às 20:30)

belem disse:


> E muito provavelmente mais exemplares irão aparecer, pois a população não pára de aumentar.



Penso que poderemos ter dentro de alguns anos uma pequena população transfronteiriça estável entre a Sanábria e o Parque Natural de Montesinho, que é aliás a única região do país que eu vejo com condições para acolher o urso-pardo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Mai 2020 às 03:00)

Brevemente será transmitido uma longa-metragem sobre o assunto. O nome da longa-metragem é "Montaña ou Morte", e terá imagens do urso-pardo no Parque Natural do Invernadeiro (a mais ou menos 50 km de Portugal), que são bem raras. 
Isto, pelo menos, é o que dizem no vídeo...


----------



## Crazyrain (4 Mai 2020 às 10:34)

Os ursos pardos já vão aparecendo esporádicamente no território português . É uma questão de tempo até se fixar uma população algures .


----------



## Crazyrain (4 Mai 2020 às 10:39)

frederico disse:


> Penso que poderemos ter dentro de alguns anos uma pequena população transfronteiriça estável entre a Sanábria e o Parque Natural de Montesinho, que é aliás a única região do país que eu vejo com condições para acolher o urso-pardo.



Não só . O Parque Nacional da Peneda Gerês também tem perfeitamente . Tem zonas ainda quase inacessíveis com bosques algo extensos e ainda bem preservados . E ainda com bons  corredores de ligação à Galiza .
Aliás , alguns vestígios da presença do urso pardo têm ocorrido na Galiza perto do planalto da Mourela ,  no PNPG .

E , ao contrário do que  se pensa , só uma pequena parte do PNPG é explorada turisticamente de forma excessiva .


----------



## frederico (4 Mai 2020 às 11:01)

Crazyrain disse:


> Não só . O Parque Nacional da Peneda Gerês também tem perfeitamente . Tem zonas ainda quase inacessíveis com bosques algo extensos e ainda bem preservados . E ainda com bons  corredores de ligação à Galiza .
> Aliás , alguns vestígios da presença do urso pardo têm ocorrido na Galiza perto do planalto da Mourela ,  no PNPG .
> 
> E , ao contrário do que  se pensa , só uma pequena parte do PNPG é explorada turisticamente de forma excessiva .



Eu devo dizer que não conheço o Parque de ponta a ponta, mas as zonas que conheço não me parecem reunir condições para a presença do urso. Quanto à presença excessiva de turistas, é um problema grave de gestão que há em Portugal, o de não se limitar o número diário de entradas em áreas muito sensíveis. Parece que no ano passado, se a memória não me falha, esse limite passou a existir nas Berlengas. A última vez que estive no Parque foi em 2014 ou 2015. Fiquei chocado com a quantidade enorme de invasoras, nomeadamente mimosas e acácias,em torno da Vila do Gerês, e com o excesso de turistas na Mata da Albergaria. Aquela fronteira internacional, aberta no Governo de Marcelo Caetano, não deveria existir naquele local. Felizmente não se chegou a fazer o que fizeram na Serra da Estrela, o Estado Novo ainda quis pôr uma estrada a cortar o maciço central do Gerês.


----------



## Crazyrain (4 Mai 2020 às 11:22)

frederico disse:


> Eu devo dizer que não conheço o Parque de ponta a ponta, mas as zonas que conheço não me parecem reunir condições para a presença do urso. Quanto à presença excessiva de turistas, é um problema grave de gestão que há em Portugal, o de não se limitar o número diário de entradas em áreas muito sensíveis. Parece que no ano passado, se a memória não me falha, esse limite passou a existir nas Berlengas. A última vez que estive no Parque foi em 2014 ou 2015. Fiquei chocado com a quantidade enorme de invasoras, nomeadamente mimosas e acácias,em torno da Vila do Gerês, e com o excesso de turistas na Mata da Albergaria. Aquela fronteira internacional, aberta no Governo de Marcelo Caetano, não deveria existir naquele local. Felizmente não se chegou a fazer o que fizeram na Serra da Estrela, o Estado Novo ainda quis pôr uma estrada a cortar o maciço central do Gerês.




Essa zona do vale do Gerês é um problema antigo de difícil solução . Por outro lado , e paradoxalmente , a maioria do turismo concentra - se nessa zona e deixa um pouco o resto do parque em paz .

Eu conheço muito bem o PNPG e ainda existem algumas zonas remotas com bosques bem preservados e ainda com corredores de ligacao à Galiza , podendo fazer um bom interface entre o nosso país e a Galiza . E ainda com algumas zonas quase inacessíveis , o que ajuda bastante .
Eu destacaria  duas zonas : o planalto da Mourela  , na região de Pitões das Júnias  .  E o  Planalto de Castro Laboreiro . Esta região do PNPG tem sido muito esquecida , por um lado ainda bem , mas por outro lado , poucas pessoas  têm tomado consciência do ecossistema ainda bem preservado nesta região . Por um lado , tem Carvalhais com muitas linhas de água algo extensos e bem preservados , com um território muito acidentado , que dificulta o movimento e a presença humana .  E ainda com 2 bons corredores naturais  de ligacao quer à   Galiza  quer ao sistema montanhoso serra d' Arga / Corno do Bico / Portela do Extremo ( este sistema montanhoso  tem ainda preservadas muitas condições naturais e é um  um bom corredor natural  de ligação entre as duas zonas . Aliás , tem sido a partir deste corredor que os lobos têm vindo a recolonizar naturalmente a serra da ' Arga  e as regiões montanhosas de Paredes de Coura e Vila Verde ) .


----------



## Crazyrain (4 Mai 2020 às 11:30)

Mas também concordo que a zona com melhores condições para albergar uma população estável de ursos pardos em Portugal é a zona do Parque Natural do Montesinho - Serra da Nogueira .


----------



## frederico (4 Mai 2020 às 12:06)

O melhor carvalhal que eu já vi no Gerês está escondido numa encosta escura perto de uma aldeia chamada Ermida, conhecida por outras razões, pelo sobral que lá existe. Nunca investiguei a fundo mas as origens deste povoamento de sobreiros parecem polémicas. Uma técnica do Gerês disse-me que poderia ser um povoamento feito pelo Homem, pois a cortiça era usada para fazer os cortiços para as abelhas na região do Minho, mas há quem ache que se trata de um povoamento relíquia, que ficou de épocas em que o Gerês foi mais quente e seco.

Conheço a zona de Pitões, e há uma regeneração interessante do carvalhal em encostas perto da aldeia.


----------



## Brigantia (7 Jun 2020 às 12:57)

https://www.laopiniondezamora.es/comarcas/2020/06/06/oso-vuelve-fraga-da-osa/1248385.html


https://es.noticias.yahoo.com/oso-recupera-hábitat-frontera-zamora-131236907.html


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Jun 2020 às 13:17)

Brigantia disse:


> https://www.laopiniondezamora.es/comarcas/2020/06/06/oso-vuelve-fraga-da-osa/1248385.html
> 
> 
> https://es.noticias.yahoo.com/oso-recupera-hábitat-frontera-zamora-131236907.html


Mais um passo para a recolonização do urso pardo em Portugal... Esperemos que sim!


----------



## Brigantia (7 Jun 2020 às 15:12)

*La presencia del oso en las comarcas de la Carballeda y Sanabria*

INTERBENAVENTE.ESJueves, 04 de Junio de 2020


----------



## Brigantia (5 Jul 2020 às 14:49)

*El oso ataca cinco colmenas en Muelas de los Caballeros*
https://www.laopiniondezamora.es/


----------



## Thomar (5 Jul 2020 às 15:35)

Brigantia disse:


> *El oso ataca cinco colmenas en Muelas de los Caballeros*
> https://www.laopiniondezamora.es/



Google translate

*O urso ataca cinco colméias em Muelas de los Caballeros*

*Os apicultores descobrem o episódio indo fazer caminhadas no apiário localizado no Monte Velilla*

Para. Saavedra 05.07.2020 | 13:21
​Colmeias despedaçadas de ursos nos molares dos cavaleiros Apis Durii
O *urso* voltou ao monte de Velilla, no período de *Muelas de los Caballeros* , onde na sexta-feira passada atacou *cinco colméias da operação de apicultura "Balín"* . Ontem, sábado, às 12 horas da manhã, quando os donos de foram fazer mais caminhadas aos apiários, ele encontrou as colméias por aí.

Pegadas no chão foram documentadas e o viveiro ambiental verificou os danos. Devido ao tipo de pegada, não é uma amostra muito grande. É a primeira vez que um ataque de ursos ocorre nesta fazenda, embora pertença a parentes do apicultor Isidro Borde, que já sofreu episódios semelhantes em suas colméias.


----------



## Brigantia (6 Jul 2020 às 08:38)

*El oso ataca cinco colmenas en el monte de Velilla, en Muelas de los Caballeros*
*La Guardería Medioambiental certifica los daños del plantígrado, constatando por las huellas que se trata de un ejemplar joven*
Araceli Saavedra 05.07.2020 | 23:37

https://www.laopiniondezamora.es/


----------



## Brigantia (28 Jan 2021 às 18:09)

*Los trabajos de campo del primer censo genético nacional de oso pardo cantábrico evidencia presencia de la especie en Zamora. *

*https://www.zamora24horas.com/*


----------



## Pek (14 Mai 2021 às 00:52)




----------



## Thomar (21 Set 2021 às 08:49)

E se o urso-pardo voltar? Especialistas ibéricos debatem futuro transfronteiriço da espécie​​Por *Green Savers* *14:45 - 20 Setembro 2021*

A cidade de Bragança vai receber, nos dias 28 e 29 de outubro, o evento ibérico “E se o urso-pardo voltar?”. O evento tem como principal objetivo debater e antecipar aquele que poderá ser um dos grandes desafios de conservação do país, o regresso do urso-pardo (_Ursus arctos_) na região norte e a sua coexistência com o ser humano.

“Em debate, estarão temas como a história do urso-pardo em Portugal, ecologia e comportamento desta espécie e a sua conservação, nomeadamente no que respeita à gestão do seu habitat e à interação com as comunidades humanas. Serão ainda discutidas as questões socioeconómicas decorrentes do eventual ressurgimento do urso-pardo em Portugal, assim como o papel do planeamento e da gestão pública na conservação da espécie”, explica a Palombar – Conservação da Natureza e do Património Rural, em comunicado.

O evento é coorganizado pela Palombar, em conjunto com a Associação para o Estudo e Proteção do Gado Asinino (AEPGA), o Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF), o Município de Bragança (MB) e o Instituto Politécnico de Bragança (IPB), apoiado pela iniciativa “Natura 2000 Biogeographical Process” da Comissão Europeia, e irá reunir parceiros e especialistas ibéricos com grande experiência na gestão e conservação da espécie.


Embora seja direcionado para especialistas e atores locais, estando a participação sujeita a convite prévio, no dia 28 de outubro estará aberto à participação do público em geral durante as comunicações orais, com inscrição gratuita e obrigatória no site.

“Em 2019, fomos todos surpreendidos pela passagem de um urso-pardo, junto à raia nordestina de Portugal, o que, inegavelmente, captou o interesse nacional e das comunidades locais, mas também dos investigadores da área da biodiversidade. Foi, assim, confirmada a presença de urso-pardo no Parque Natural de Montesinho. (…) Certamente que, aprendendo com as experiências apresentadas no decurso deste evento, será possível estudar e delinear mais adequadamente futuros cenários de atuação para esta complexa matéria, sempre em parceria com todos os parceiros presentes nos territórios em que o urso-pardo poderá voltar a estar presente”, afirma João Paulo Catarino, Secretário de Estado da Conservação da Natureza, das Florestas e do Ordenamento do Território.

“O potencial regresso do urso-pardo a Portugal lança grandes desafios aos diferentes agentes de conservação da natureza, pelo que antecipar o debate sobre este tema entre especialistas, atores locais, instituições académicas e autoridades nacionais é fundamental para estarmos todos mais preparados para garantir uma abordagem mais fundamentada, abrangente e transfronteiriça no que se refere a futuras ações de proteção desta espécie no país, se o seu retorno se vier a tornar uma realidade”, refere José Pereira, presidente da Palombar.

Para Hernâni Dias, presidente do Município de Bragança, a passagem desta espécie por Bragança “constituiu-se como um marco importante para este território, pelo que o debate desta temática é essencial, no sentido de haver uma preparação na forma de agir e de estar perante a forte possibilidade de este acontecimento se poder repetir com frequência”, sublinha.















						Início    | Urso Pardo
					






					www.ursopardo.pt


----------



## Pek (18 Mai 2022 às 12:52)

Grande urso-pardo cantábrico marcando o território


----------



## Pek (10 Jun 2022 às 13:34)

Natureza e vida selvagem em toda a sua crueza. Luta entre um macho, no comportamento infanticida típico da espécie, e uma fêmea tentando proteger a sua cria na província de Palência (comunidade autónoma de Castela e Leão):



O macho morreu pouco depois, em consequência da queda.



A fêmea sobreviveu e refugiou-se numa caverna com a cria. Estão a ser feitos esforços para verificar a gravidade das lesões da ursa e, se necessário, para facilitar o tratamento. O ursinho está em bom estado e, dependendo da condição da mãe, um ou outro protocolo será aplicado.



Aparentemente, esta mesma fêmea já tinha tido uma cria morta por este ou outro macho.


----------



## Thomar (10 Jun 2022 às 13:40)

Pek disse:


> Natureza e vida selvagem em toda a sua crueza. Luta entre um macho, no comportamento infanticida típico da espécie, e uma fêmea tentando proteger a sua cria na província de Palência (comunidade autónoma de Castela e Leão):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É triste vermos animais a lutar para viver, mas é a natureza, crua e dura.
*Para pessoas muito sensíveis não aconselho a ver os vídeos.*


----------



## Pek (2 Out 2022 às 12:27)

O Inverno está a chegar à zona cantábrica e é necessário apanhar bolotas dos carvalhos no meio de cores cada vez mais outonais.


----------



## belem (2 Out 2022 às 19:59)

Brigantia disse:


> *Los trabajos de campo del primer censo genético nacional de oso pardo cantábrico evidencia presencia de la especie en Zamora.
> 
> https://www.zamora24horas.com/*





pedrw disse:


> Caros, depois de ter andado a cultivar frutas tropicais em Portugal, acabei por me mudar para um país tropical. Em Portugal dá para ter algumas frutas tropicais mas é melhor fazer isso num pais tropical.
> Tenho 2 videos sobre o meu sitio em cachoeiras de Macacu


Interessante e relevante para este tema, obrigado.
Ainda que na minha opinião já seja algo  esperado, tendo em conta o que tem sido postado aqui anteriormente.
 Em relação a Portugal, é perfeitamente possível que mais ursos já tenham entrado no país e que continuem a fazê-lo.
A presença relativamente regular da espécie perto e junto à fronteira, parece-me algo bem suportado.
E pelos testemunhos recentes dos locais (agricultores/pastores portugueses), fiquei com a ideia de que por vezes eram descritos ursos diferentes.


----------



## Pek (11 Out 2022 às 13:57)

Pequeno urso jovem, muito provavelmente em trânsito, na cidade de Ponferrada (70.000 habitantes).



O aumento da proximidade dos grandes centros urbanos é mais um indicador do crescimento apreciável da população desta espécie no sector ocidental.


----------



## Pek (15 Out 2022 às 12:07)

Ursa com quatro crias nas Astúrias




Vídeo


----------

